# College Football 2012 GDG



## Jacob Hawkes

Paging all teams/their fans. The Best Team In Americana plays in The BR. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!, regards.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Did the Badgers win?
Sue


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Paging all teams/their fans. The Best Team In Americana plays in The BR.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!, regards.


How bout them Hawgs?


----------



## Bally's Gun Dogs

Sue Kiefer said:


> Did the Badgers win?
> Sue


Nope lost 10-7. Offense couldn't move the ball. Montee Ball probably had the worst game of his career.


----------



## Dustin D

duk4me said:


> How bout them Hawgs?


With a new coach and starting QB injured and out, ULM pulled it off in OT.

Not that I care about the Hogs, but it's not like they were 100% either, Rank means nothing now, it's merely a preseason formality. The Real Rank comes out on Week 8.

I will say though that while LSU and Bama again are putting up almost the same exact scoring numbers, I was not impressed with Zach M's arm(or lack there of) and 5 dropped passes didn't help LSU's Offense either. Score should have been higher and receivers should not have to turn around and cradle catch footballs in their stomach. Besides that they looked pretty good for what the talking heads said would be a high scoring game. 

I mean if ODB doesn't fumble within spitting disance of the endzone, does Washington even score at all? Could have been a shut-out of a good Pac-12 team.


----------



## BonMallari

loved that Ok State got 59 points hung on them by Arizona after running up the score and hanging 80+ last week...also liked seeing Nebraska get beat by UCLA


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

duk4me said:


> How bout them Hawgs?


No Tyler Wilson, no team. 



Dustin D said:


> With a new coach and starting QB injured and out, ULM pulled it off in OT.
> 
> Not that I care about the Hogs, but it's not like they were 100% either, Rank means nothing now, it's merely a preseason formality. The Real Rank comes out on Week 8.
> 
> I will say though that while LSU and Bama again are putting up almost the same exact scoring numbers, I was not impressed with Zach M's arm(or lack there of) and 5 dropped passes didn't help LSU's Offense either. Score should have been higher and receivers should not have to turn around and cradle catch footballs in their stomach. Besides that they looked pretty good for what the talking heads said would be a high scoring game.
> 
> I mean if ODB doesn't fumble within spitting disance of the endzone, does Washington even score at all? Could have been a shut-out of a good Pac-12 team.


Wait, did you *really* question Mett's arm? I don't have a clue how you could ever question that. He was razor sharp & should have been perfect with several TD passes. Dropped passes galore. 

Keith Price looked the part. A magician for sure, but his WRs couldn't get separation.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob, as a very wise man once told me, I admire your spirit but I question your judgment on that statement.

Just picking at you a little. Looks like the first Saturday in November will be pretty important again. 

Can we all agree that we hope LA-Monroe continues their winning ways at least one more Saturday?


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Wait, did you *really* question Mett's arm?


I'm just talking about not reaching receivers in stride.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob, as a very wise man once told me, I admire your spirit but I question your judgment on that statement.
> 
> Just picking at you a little. Looks like the first Saturday in November will be pretty important again.
> 
> Can we all agree that we hope LA-Monroe continues their winning ways at least one more Saturday?


Eh, I don't care for The University of Legitimate Morons. 

I'm ready for that game in Nov.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> I'm just talking about not reaching receivers in stride.


The TD pass? You don't overthrow that ball. He was wide open. Penny & I were there & he was on.


----------



## Dustin D

There are not, I've watched the entire game again, he's not a bad QB, I'm not saying that, but he doesn't hit receivers in stride as consistently as many other QB's in the NCAA FB.


----------



## CBlood9

Dustin D have you watched LSU football for the last 4 yrs? ZM is the real deal he's 31/44 on the season with at least 7/8 drops in both games with 1 int. No one thus far has come close to stopping our running attack so we haven't been forced to throw the ball. Not saying he's the next Manning but he can make any and every throw needed and he will play on Sundays!!!


----------



## Dustin D

CBlood9 said:


> Dustin D have you watched LSU football for the last 4 yrs? ZM is the real deal he's 31/44 on the season with at least 7/8 drops in both games with 1 int. No one thus far has come close to stopping our running attack so we haven't been forced to throw the ball. Not saying he's the next Manning but he can make any and every throw needed and he will play on Sundays!!!


 
No I just started watching football yesterday.

You guys do realize that it's ok for other folks to have opinions and you don't have to agree with them right?

I said I wasn't impressed, not that he sucks and referring to accuracy more so. I'm pumped that we got a guy who can throw, big time! I'm just anxious to see some more consistent accuracy of well led balls thrown, not that he hasn’t thrown any at all either. 

I’ve watched the full game replays more than once already. I know what I saw. That's all. Jeez...


BTW He doesn’t need to be ANY better than he already is for us to win a SHIP, still doesn’t negate my point or opinion.


----------



## Spartazoo

Michigan State's defense is going to make them a team to beat this year.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob, are you referring to ULM or their opponent this week, the perpetually young *uburn Tigers?



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, I don't care for The University of Legitimate Morons.
> 
> I'm ready for that game in Nov.


----------



## jonathon27

How bout them Dawgs!!!! Not the game I wanted to see against Mizzou but with 4 defensive starters out I thought we did O.K., and Jarvis Jones was the beast he needs to be. And Mettenberger is pretty good for a UGA washout!!! HAHA I know I opened a can of worms there but it should be fun!


----------



## Franco

How in the hell did we not start Mettenberger last season? 
The kid looks capable of leading us to another NCAA title, not sure about Les Miles though. 

Heck, even the Ragin Cajuns are 2 and zero!

Lastly, I was watching the Tulane vs Tulsa game when Walker broke his neck. Lets all hope that the kid recovers! He is a good kid and an honor student.


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> How in the hell did we not start Mettenberger last season?


B/c Miles love child was there. JJ *headsmack*

...do we still have to talk about last season?... lol


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

CBlood9 said:


> Dustin D have you watched LSU football for the last 4 yrs? ZM is the real deal he's 31/44 on the season with at least 7/8 drops in both games with 1 int. No one thus far has come close to stopping our running attack so we haven't been forced to throw the ball. Not saying he's the next Manning but he can make any and every throw needed and he will play on Sundays!!!


I've just starting watching them. http://cdn2.sbnation.com/imported_assets/582849/lsu_corndog_girl.jpg

/Paul


----------



## Spring

The Tigers are definitely benefiting from our former Bulldog. Great kid with a bright future.


----------



## Dustin D

Texas A&M still getting adjusted ... LOL


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Texas A&M still getting adjusted ... LOL


Maybe a little too subtle for me, when did A&M get into the discussion? Is this suposed to be a video from the A&M vs Florida game, because it wasn't on CBS, A&M wore maroon jerseys and white pants and Florida wore white jerseys and orange pants. Looks more like Arkansas and ULM to me.


----------



## blake_mhoona

EdA said:


> Maybe a little too subtle for me, when did A&M get into the discussion? Is this suposed to be a video from the A&M vs Florida game, because it wasn't on CBS, A&M wore maroon jerseys and white pants and Florida wore white jerseys and orange pants. Looks more like Arkansas and ULM to me.


its alabama and florida. note the numbers on the helmet


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I've just starting watching them. http://cdn2.sbnation.com/imported_assets/582849/lsu_corndog_girl.jpg
> 
> /Paul


Don't drink too much Paul...
















EdA said:


> Maybe a little too subtle for me, when did A&M get into the discussion?


Well a guy posted that on another site I visit today. I too thought it was Bama but since it was recent assumed it was the A&M game. They too where similar colors. 

My Bad.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Well a guy posted that on another site I visit today. I too thought it was Bama but since it was recent assumed it was the A&M game. They too where similar colors.
> 
> My Bad.


Actually A&M's colors are maroon and white, more like MS State than Alabama's red and white which is more like OK and AR, great video of a 15 yard personal foul as the defenseless punt returner gets decked while signaling for a fair catch, real sportsmanship there!


----------



## bjoiner

Sportsmanship? Yeah, but he was a Florida Gator so that's accepted in the South.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> There are not, I've watched the entire game again, he's not a bad QB, I'm not saying that, but he doesn't hit receivers in stride as consistently as many other QB's in the NCAA FB.


He's throwing WRs open & protecting them. 



RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob, are you referring to ULM or their opponent this week, the perpetually young *uburn Tigers?


ULM.


----------



## helencalif

Last Saturday we sat glued to the USAF vs. Michigan game. We caught several glimpses of our grandson on the Air Force sidelines. He's one of 5 freshmen called up by the Falcon coaches to the varsity. He's a QB; I think he's #3 in the QB depth chart. The Falcons' starting QB is senior Conner Dietz. The Falcons played a very good game and surprised Michigan. Bloggers thought the Wolverines would win by 21. They won by 6 and were threatened all during the game by the Falcons who moved the ball and also had a very tough defense.

The next televised Air Force game is on Oct 6 at 11:30 a.m. ET on CBS... Air Force vs. NAVY. Should be a good game.

Bon, their next game (not televised) is on Sat., Sept 22 vs. UNLV @ UNLV. Our grandson Dano Graves is #7 and will be on the sidelines unless they give him a few snaps. There is also a #7 Black American on the defense who gets a lot of game time.

Helen


----------



## Marvin S

helencalif said:


> Last Saturday we sat glued to the USAF vs. Michigan game. We caught several glimpses of our grandson on the Air Force sidelines. He's one of 5 freshmen called up by the Falcon coaches to the varsity. He's a QB; I think he's #3 in the QB depth chart. The Falcons' starting QB is senior Conner Dietz. The Falcons played a very good game and surprised Michigan. Bloggers thought the Wolverines would win by 21. They won by 6 and were threatened all during the game by the Falcons who moved the ball and also had a very tough defense.
> 
> The next televised Air Force game is on Oct 6 at 11:30 a.m. ET on CBS... Air Force vs. NAVY. Should be a good game.
> 
> Bon, their next game (not televised) is on Sat., Sept 22 vs. UNLV @ UNLV. Our grandson Dano Graves is #7 and will be on the sidelines unless they give him a few snaps. There is also a #7 Black American on the defense who gets a lot of game time.
> 
> Helen


Helen - SI has a very good article on the things folks go through after they retire from FB - I'm sure you've heard of Jim McMahon? he was one of three featured in the article - the sideline might not be a bad place to be while getting a very good education - As a grandpa & pop I'm very glad no one had an interest in FB - I played before it got as violent as it is & on really cold days still feel the old injuries.


----------



## Brad Turner

The Vols are going to get some redemption for the last seven years on Saturday. RockyTop will be heard around the southeast... As long as getting a little love in the polls doesn't bite us


----------



## roseberry

Brad Turner said:


> The Vols are going to get some redemption for the last seven years on Saturday. RockyTop will be heard around the southeast... As long as getting a little love in the polls doesn't bite us


i hate to say it but it does feel a little good to see tennessee/florida game be interesting again!

and you georgia fans.......that dang linebacker took total control of the missouri game, IMPRESSIVE!!


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Actually A&M's colors are maroon and white, more like MS State than Alabama's red and white


Go to Alabama and tell them they where Red.


----------



## dalgrabe

Alabama is Crimson....Roll Tide


----------



## FlywayKennels

Since this seems to be more of an SEC thread as opposed to a "college football" thread, i'll ask a question.... how do you guys think Missouri and A&M will do the next couple of years? Neither one of them won very often in the Big12 (one conference championship combined, I think) leads me to believe that they're both gonna beat the Kentucky's, Vandy's and both Mississippi schools and routinely get their collective asses kicked by the upper echelon of the SEC? Just sayin'......


----------



## Franco

FlywayKennels said:


> Since this seems to be more of an SEC thread as opposed to a "college football" thread, i'll ask a question.... how do you guys think Missouri and A&M will do the next couple of years? Neither one of them won very often in the Big12 (one conference championship combined, I think) leads me to believe that they're both gonna beat the Kentucky's, Vandy's and both Mississippi schools and routinely get their collective asses kicked by the upper echelon of the SEC? Just sayin'......


I think both schools will greatly benefit in terms of TV exposure and wins. 

I had a chance to talk with a group of TAMU students in Fort Worth a couple of weeks ago while attending the Texas Trophy Hunters show. I said to them, "welcome to the SEC". They stood up, shook my hand one by one and said, "glad to he there". I have no doubt that within three recruiting years that TAMU will be the Football Powerhouse within the state and a top ranked team!


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Go to Alabama


Nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there. ;-)


----------



## youngblood

Everyone here in Missouri seems to think that they will do great with all the media exposure and prestige of the SEC, etc. I say it doesnt matter how much media coverage a team has, if they keep losing they will not attract anyone! Lose they will, best possible scenario is 6-6. Cool new uniforms and all but i do not think that this will be the shot in the arm they want it to be.


----------



## samcollett

I got your back Jacob. Geaux Tigers. I don't know why anyone would question Mett's arm, but that's cool...JC Copeland will run over a school bus.

/first post.


----------



## EdA

FlywayKennels said:


> Since this seems to be more of an SEC thread as opposed to a "college football" thread, i'll ask a question.... how do you guys think Missouri and A&M will do the next couple of years? Neither one of them won very often in the Big12 (one conference championship combined, I think) leads me to believe that they're both gonna beat the Kentucky's, Vandy's and both Mississippi schools and routinely get their collective asses kicked by the upper echelon of the SEC? Just sayin'......


Would it be better to be a second tier team in the SEC or a second tier team in the collapsing Big 12 which has lost 4 of it's members in the last two years and now has only 10 teams. Expect Oklahoma and Oklahoma State to follow suit, then Texas will have it's dream, a private conference which it will dominate. I'm sure they can add SMU, Rice, and Houston. There is lots of Texas high school talent going to the SEC, now TAMU will have a shot at keeping some of them home. If you were a hotshot high school football player would you rather play Arkansas, LSU, Alabama, and Auburn or Kansas, Iowa State, and Baylor?


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> Would it be better to be a second tier team in the SEC or a second teir team in the collapsing Big 12 which has lost 4 of it's members in the last two years and now has only 10 teams. Expect Oklahoma and Oklahoma State to follow suit, then Texas will have it's dream, a private conference which it will dominate. I'm sure they can add SMU, Rice, and Houston. There is lots of Texas high school talent going to the SEC, now TAMU will have a shot at keeping some of them home. If you were a hotshot high school football player would you rather play Arkansas, LSU, Alabama, and Auburn or Kansas, Iowa State, and Baylor?


I wouldn't sell TAMU short as they can be a top tier team in the SEC. Just look at all the Football talent that lives in the Houston area that goes to the SEC! Add TAMU's rich traditions and student support and you can't lose. Just wish they would have beaten Florida on Saturday.


----------



## youngblood

Iowa State, obviously. Great winters and great tradition


----------



## samcollett

TAMU will be good, but it'll take a few years to get a solid recruiting base there. We get a lot of those prospects at LSU, and we're gonna lose a lot now since TAMU can coerce them to stay in state and still play in the SEC.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Well you used the term morons, so you can see where my confusion crept in.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> He's throwing WRs open & protecting them.
> 
> 
> 
> ULM.


----------



## David McCracken

GO Cocks! Go Cocks!


----------



## Dustin D

samcollett said:


> TAMU will be good, but it'll take a few years to get a solid recruiting base there. We get a lot of those prospects at LSU, and we're gonna lose a lot now since TAMU can coerce them to stay in state and still play in the SEC.


^THIS^ although I wouldn't say a lot, but some for sure.


----------



## samcollett

We get a frighteningly large amount of athletes (in all sports) from Texas at LSU. I'm a first year at LSU Law now, and was here all through undergrad as well. The requirements that UT Austin puts on its incoming freshmen are insane. It's something crazy...like only the top 10% of graduating seniors are even considered to admission into UT Austin. So, a lot of those athletes that can't get into UT Austin come over here to LSU. Now, TAMU has an awesome recruiting pitch. "Come to TAMU, where you can stay in state and still play in the SEC!" = mucho prospects. They're gonna leech from Oklahoma and Oklahoma State too. This will also free up a lot of their endowment used for athletic scholarships, because they're not having to cover the cost of out of state tuition. I think TAMU is gonna be pretty scary in 5-6 years. Until then though, God help them hah. Especially with LSU being their "rivalry game."


----------



## Dustin D

samcollett said:


> We get a *frighteningly large amount of athletes *(in all sports) from Texas at LSU.


Well out of the 99 players listed on the ESPN Roster(LSU Football), I only see 11 From Texas ...


----------



## samcollett

samcollett said:


> We get a frighteningly large amount of athletes (*in all sports*) from Texas at LSU. I'm a first year at LSU Law now, and was here all through undergrad as well. The requirements that UT Austin puts on its incoming freshmen are insane. It's something crazy...like only the top 10% of graduating seniors are even considered to admission into UT Austin. So, a lot of those athletes that can't get into UT Austin come over here to LSU. Now, TAMU has an awesome recruiting pitch. "Come to TAMU, where you can stay in state and still play in the SEC!" = mucho prospects. They're gonna leech from Oklahoma and Oklahoma State too. This will also free up a lot of their endowment used for athletic scholarships, because they're not having to cover the cost of out of state tuition. I think TAMU is gonna be pretty scary in 5-6 years. Until then though, God help them hah. Especially with LSU being their "rivalry game."



I know, I was just saying.


----------



## TDB87

I'm still questionable on how good the teams will do in the SEC. I mean Arkansas moved into the SEC in the early 90's and still have yet to win a sec championship. They have been competitive every few years or so. 
If TAMU or Mizz. want to be competitive they better embrace that it's a defensive league and focus on tightening up that aspect of their game. I do look forward to watching them play, it's always good to get new members with different style play. I think is was good moves for the teams and the SEC.


----------



## Joe Dutro

What about the Buckeyes??? Yes know we cannot cannot go to a bowl game... BUT NEXT YEAR................
GO BUCKS


----------



## BonMallari

For those of you SEC homers that have never been to College Station or even those that have are forgetting a few things...its still Aggieland...the recruit that is contemplating going there is NOT considering going to UT (Austin), they might be thinking Starkville (Miss) or Lubbock (Texas Tech) or even Stillwater (OkState)..Aggies think that they are escaping the shadow of the Forty Acres by going to the SEC, but all they did was open up the SEC to some of the talent that was once their domain...

Back in the day before scholarships were limited, power schools like UT, Oklahoma,Alabama and LSU could have hidden many players that would have started anywhere else with the lure of NC rings and glory.....but nowadays recruiters are turning the tables and telling the recruit would you rather sit on the bench at Power U or start right away with us...smaller and less traditional powerhouses are able to field better teams and are a star QB away from running the table and playing in a BCS bowl


----------



## Dustin D

samcollett said:


> I know, I was just saying.















TDB87 said:


> I'm still questionable on how good the teams will do in the SEC. I mean Arkansas moved into the SEC in the early 90's and still have yet to win a sec championship. They have been competitive every few years or so.
> If TAMU or Mizz. want to be competitive they better embrace that it's a defensive league and focus on tightening up that aspect of their game. I do look forward to watching them play, it's always good to get new members with different style play. I think is was good moves for the teams and the SEC.


A&M needs to focus on playing MORE than the first half of every game. Just like last year. Gotta be tough for the fans always seeing your team get up on teams just to watch them game after game give it way in the 2nd half. It'd be like watching the Saints back in the day


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> A&M needs to focus on playing MORE than the first half of every game. Just like last year. Gotta be tough for the fans always seeing your team get up on teams just to watch them game after game give it way in the 2nd half. It'd be like watching the Saints back in the day


 Yea you would of though they learned their lesson about that last yr. Guess they're deciding to make that one of their qwerky traditions.lol


----------



## samcollett

BonMallari said:


> For those of you SEC homers that have never been to College Station or even those that have are forgetting a few things...its still Aggieland...the recruit that is contemplating going there is NOT considering going to UT (Austin), they might be thinking Starkville (Miss) or Lubbock (Texas Tech) or even Stillwater (OkState)..Aggies think that they are escaping the shadow of the Forty Acres by going to the SEC, but all they did was open up the SEC to some of the talent that was once their domain...
> 
> Back in the day before scholarships were limited, power schools like UT, Oklahoma,Alabama and LSU could have hidden many players that would have started anywhere else with the lure of NC rings and glory.....but nowadays recruiters are turning the tables and telling the recruit would you rather sit on the bench at Power U or start right away with us...smaller and less traditional powerhouses are able to field better teams and are a star QB away from running the table and playing in a BCS bowl



I think I'm confused as to what exactly you're trying to say. To me, the simple fact is that playing in the SEC is more alluring than playing in any other conference in the nation just because the SEC is the best conference in the nation. A recruit might play elsewhere and get more playing time/notice, etc., and that may work out well for them in the long run. There are still going to be a large number of recruits who want to play in the best conference in the nation. Now that TAMU and Mizzou are in that conference, they have that much more ammo for their recruiters. That was my only point.

p.s. I've been to College Station. Cool place, good people, but they don't party like we do


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> all they did was open up the SEC to some of the talent that was once their domain...l


Bon, if you think the SEC doesn't recruit Texas you haven't been checking SEC rosters. Where were Chizik and Muschamp offensive coordinators? LSU and Arkansas have always recruited Texas even back to the Southwest Conference days and Alabama recruits nationally. I don't think joining the SEC hurts A&M's crcruiting I think it helps it. The recruiting loser may well be UT as the SEC skims off even more talent, but then Mac will get to have his coveted private conference.....;-)



TDB87 said:


> Yea you would of though they learned their lesson about that last yr. Guess they're deciding to make that one of their qwerky traditions.lol


new players, new coaches, new systems, different opponents, you cannot compare these guys to the tesm with the spare who was the head coach last year


----------



## KNorman

> ...but then Mac will get to have his coveted private conference.....:wink:


Even if UT plays themselves 12 times in their own private conference, they'll still go 6-6


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Bon, if you think the SEC doesn't recruit Texas you haven't been checking SEC rosters. Where were Chizik and Muschamp offensive coordinators? LSU and Arkansas have always recruited Texas even back to the Southwest Conference days and Alabama recruits nationally. I don't think joining the SEC hurts A&M's recruiting I think it helps it. The recruiting loser may well be UT as the SEC skims off even more talent, but then Mac will get to have his coveted private conference.....;-)
> 
> 
> 
> new players, new coaches, new systems, different opponents, you cannot compare these guys to the team with the spare who was the head coach last year



Chizik and Muschamp were the Defensive Coordinators...everybody raids the talent in Texas...Barry Switzer taught them that when he was at Oklahoma...Texas may get hurt by SEC recruiting..lets see we lost Ryan Perilloux to LSU, John Brantley to Florida, ..I can live with that...but you know as well as anyone that those that are going to A&M don't even look at going to UT...Texas has to worry about Stoops coming across the Red River and taking talent back with him...Mack Brown doesnt want a private conference, cant say the same for the AD DeLoss Dodds, first the LHN and then who knows what he wants...

I know that A&M going to the SEC makes it a more prestigious/desirable coaching position


----------



## samcollett

Not to play too much of the opposing side here, but I actually had two friends from Houston who were very torn between TAMU and UT. One went to UT, the other to TAMU. Not athletes, but the point still stands.


----------



## Bayou Magic

knorman said:


> even if ut plays themselves 12 times in their own private conference, they'll still go 6-6


ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> ...Mack Brown doesnt want a private conference, cant say the same for the AD DeLoss Dodds, first the LHN and then who knows what he wants...


People get ready, there's a train a comin' 
You don't need no baggage, you just get on board 

well they need to get ready because when Oklahoma and Oklahoma State depart there won't be much left. Try this...
UT, TTU, TCU, SMU, Rice, Baylor, U of H, Kansas, Kansas State, Iowa State, maybe they can add Arkansas State and ULL....;-)


----------



## BonMallari

KNorman said:


> Even if UT plays themselves 12 times in their own private conference, they'll still go 6-6


the way UT has been playing the last two years 6-6 would be generous..I think they have been more into self stimulation


as compared to the SEC where the last place team in the conference can proclaim WE won the National Championship


----------



## Brad Turner

BonMallari said:


> For those of you SEC homers that have never been to College Station or even those that have are forgetting a few things...its still Aggieland...the recruit that is contemplating going there is NOT considering going to UT (Austin), they might be thinking Starkville (Miss) or Lubbock (Texas Tech) or even Stillwater (OkState)..Aggies think that they are escaping the shadow of the Forty Acres by going to the SEC, but all they did was open up the SEC to some of the talent that was once their domain...
> 
> Back in the day before scholarships were limited, power schools like UT, Oklahoma,Alabama and LSU could have hidden many players that would have started anywhere else with the lure of NC rings and glory.....but nowadays recruiters are turning the tables and telling the recruit would you rather sit on the bench at Power U or start right away with us...smaller and less traditional powerhouses are able to field better teams and are a star QB away from running the table and playing in a BCS bowl


There is only one UT....and it ain't in Texas.


----------



## BonMallari

Brad Turner said:


> There is only one UT....and it ain't in Texas.


Puhleeeze...Tennessee is just the place that George Strait hangs out at in his spare time


----------



## Brad Turner

Without the Vols Texas would be Mexico just saying...


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> People get ready, there's a train a comin'
> You don't need no baggage, you just get on board
> 
> well they need to get ready because when Oklahoma and Oklahoma State depart there won't be much left. Try this...
> UT, TTU, TCU, SMU, Rice, Baylor, U of H, Kansas, Kansas State, Iowa State, maybe they can add Arkansas State and ULL....;-)


We refer to them as ULALA around here, though officially ULL. Off to a 2 and 0 start with winning the SunBelt on their brain. Just hope they can hang onto thier coach as he got a raise from $250,000 last season to $800,000 this season. 40,000plus Ragin Cajun fans made the trip to their bowl game last December! 
This weekend, they have Okie St in their sights! Take the Cajuns and the 22.5 points, game is as close to a lock as they get.


----------



## BonMallari

Brad Turner said:


> Without the Vols Texas would be Mexico just saying...


Well you havent been to San Antonio lately have you ? Please send reinforcements because the Alamo is surrounded again...



Franco said:


> We refer to them as ULALA around here, though officially ULL. Off to a 2 and 0 start with winning the SunBelt on their brain. Just hope they can hang onto thier coach as he got a raise from $250,000 last season to $800,000 this season. 40,000plus Ragin Cajun fans made the trip to their bowl game last December!
> This weekend, they have Okie St in their sights! *Take the Cajuns and the 22.5 points, game is as close to a lock as they get*.


Now why did you have to go and jinx my sleeper pick like that ?


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Well you havent been to San Antonio lately have you ? Please send reinforcements because the Alamo is surrounded again...


Not just San Antonio either, From the Rio Grande to the Red River they are reclaiming what was lost in 1836!


----------



## leemac

Brad Turner said:


> Without the Vols Texas would be Mexico just saying...


Spoken like a true man of the old south.

I'm just intrested to see if Richt actully has us ready to play four quarters a game four eight more games. Until we play thirty two quarters straight, we don't deserve a shot at another SEC championship.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Chad Baker

We still have a few bands of ******** up here but, I think we would be way out numbered again!!!!


----------



## Brad Turner

BonMallari said:


> Well you havent been to San Antonio lately have you ? Please send reinforcements because the Alamo is surrounded again... ?


Together, I'm sure we could put up one hell of a fight. Unfortunately, until the POTUS realizes we are being overrun, I'm afraid we won't make much of an impact. That is a topic for a different forum.

Back on topic, I think the Vols have a good chance of beating some teams that we weren't expected to. Mark my words, Georgia is vulnerable too... I've always had a lot of respect for Mark Richt, but they just don't show until the 2nd half.


----------



## BonMallari

Brad Turner said:


> Together, I'm sure we could put up one hell of a fight. Unfortunately, until the POTUS realizes we are being overrun, I'm afraid we won't make much of an impact. That is a topic for a different forum.
> 
> Back on topic, I think the Vols have a good chance of beating some teams that we weren't expected to. Mark my words, Georgia is vulnerable too... I've always had a lot of respect for Mark Richt, but they just don't show until the 2nd half.



the Tenn vs Florida game jumped from a pickem to Tenn -3pts...so I will pass....also I like Muschamp.....will like Derek Dooley a whole lot more if he can knock off Alabama this year


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> will like Derek Dooley a whole lot more if he can knock off Alabama this year


bon,
please do not let your relationship with a fine young man like derek dooley hinge on such hopeless conditions!


----------



## Brad Turner

roseberry said:


> bon,
> please do not let your relationship with a fine young man like derek dooley hinge on such hopeless conditions!


Yeah, that would be a pretty tall order. FWIW I never put my money on the Vols. They have let me down too many times in the past.


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> *This weekend, they have Okie St in their sights! Take the Cajuns and the 22.5 points, game is as close to a lock as they get*.


I might be able to make a living betting against your "lock" picks...glad I left the game alone


Florida State and Florida both looked good (can't believe I just said that)


so much for Hotty Toddy in OXBOW....way to go Longhorns beating an SEC team...finally


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> I might be able to make a living betting against your "lock" picks...glad I left the game alone
> 
> 
> Florida State and Florida both looked good (can't believe I just said that)
> 
> so much for Hotty Toddy in OXBOW....way to go Longhorns beating an SEC team...finally


UL had their butts whipped! I had parlayed UL, LSU and Bama. UL cost me.

Watched the USC vs Sanford, game wasn't as close as the score. The Cardinals' QB was missing open WR's and TE's al evening long. Sanford's D shut the Trojans down! Only reason USC was ranked #2 is because they are USC, always over-hyped. You know the Sportswriters are going to hate ranking Bama and LSU #1 and #2.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> UL had their butts whipped! I had parlayed UL, LSU and Bama. UL cost me.
> 
> Watched the USC vs Sanford, game wasn't as close as the score. The Cardinals' QB was missing open WR's and TE's al evening long. Sanford's D shut the Trojans down! Only reason USC was ranked #2 is because they are USC, always over-hyped. You know the Sportswriters are going to hate ranking Bama and LSU #1 and #2.


franco,
can you just IMAGINE, if barkley was getting sacked and hit as often and as hard as he was with the stanford d-line rushing him, what on earth would have happened if the bengal or tide d was applying the pressure. bama and lsu would have run through his blocking like **** through a goose! better for the kid that the farce never got carried that far.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Go Ducks...

/Paul


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> way to go Longhorns beating an SEC team...finally


LOL! UL-M has more wins against SEC Teams than Ol'Miss! LOL!

Can't believe Ol'Miss with 3 INT's still put up 31 points on Texas though. I thought Horns 'D' was more potent than that.


...and yes the Talking Heads are scratching their EYES out having Bama & LSU back in the #1 & #2 Saddle.

I'm loving the Tigers just creeping in the shadows on media coverage. Just sitting right behind the Tide. Let them wear the Spotlight like we did last year. They can have it until November! Not that we deserve the #1 Spotlight, we don't. Just saying.


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> franco,
> can you just IMAGINE, if barkley was getting sacked and hit as often and as hard as he was with the stanford d-line rushing him, what on earth would have happened if the bengal or tide d was applying the pressure. bama and lsu would have run through his blocking like **** through a goose! better for the kid that the farce never got carried that far.


The nonSEC teams just don't know what defense is until they play a top tier SEC team. LSU should have gotten USC for the 03 BCS Champ game. Instead we had to beat Oklahoma for the title. USC, all hype and little substance!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR. 

This week's prediction:

LSU 49
AU 7


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.
> 
> This week's prediction:
> 
> LSU 49
> AU 7



Of course, Because EVERYONE knows that there is no better scale than a 0-3 Idaho vandals WAC conferance team.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.
> 
> This week's prediction:
> 
> LSU 49
> AU 7


I will take Auburn + 42 since you are going out on a limb.....


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Well I give to the Razorbacks, you can't keep them down very long. At least this hog you can't. 

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/2012/hog-lady-after-alabama/


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Of course, Because EVERYONE knows that there is no better scale than a 0-3 Idaho vandals WAC conferance team.


Yeah, you obviously didn't watch the game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> I will take Auburn + 42 since you are going out on a limb.....


K. Game on.


----------



## jerod

I have been out of the loop 86 post on football and I have not been involved ...is everyone still only pumping up elephants and tigers on this thread???


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, you obviously didn't watch the game.


I kept up with it play by play on my phone with ESPN. No need to watch the game, We're are talking about a team coming into LSU with losses to Eastern washington and bowling green a Idaho team that won 2 whole games last year. LSU was suppose to beat them by picking their score. I guess you got a good gauge from that... I'm kinda suprised LSU let them score 14. Never good for ole Mett. to throw a near pick six from the red zone. He better not let that happen against a good team when it matters. I'll agree LSU is a good team. But you need to take off your purple and gold glasses thinking from watching that game it tells you convincingly that they are easily the best team in the states. Once again, they are a good team.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jerod said:


> I have been out of the loop 86 post on football and I have not been involved ...is everyone still only pumping up elephants and tigers on this thread???


Eh, not me. Last week said a lot. Was a surprising weekend. UT may never beat the gayturds again.


----------



## jerod

Any weekend that USC loses is a great weekend of football.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> I kept up with it play by play on my phone with ESPN. No need to watch the game, We're are talking about a team coming into LSU with losses to Eastern washington and bowling green a Idaho team that won 2 whole games last year. LSU was suppose to beat them by picking their score. I guess you got a good gauge from that... I'm kinda suprised LSU let them score 14. Never good for ole Mett. to throw a near pick six from the red zone. He better not let that happen against a good team when it matters. I'll agree LSU is a good team. But you need to take off your purple and gold glasses thinking from watching that game it tells you convincingly that they are easily the best team in the states. Once again, they are a good team.


Guess you didn't know their starting QB didn't play in the 1st game, Mett has never threw a pick 6, and in fact has only made 4 not quality to perfect throws the last 2 weeks. It's called breaking the game down into segments. 

Now I'm guessing you think your beloved gumps are better. My question is how? HC is a given & I'll say OL because LSU lost Chris Faulk for the year. Other than that, yeah. It's a push @ best @ LB & the rest belong to LSU. Those are the simple facts. LSU will thump the gumps. Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jerod said:


> Any weekend that USC loses is a great weekend of football.


I really wanted to see LSU's secondary against SC's WR's & Matt Barkley. I guess it wasn't meant to be. 

ND will play in a BCS bowl. Brian Kelly has them playing defense.


----------



## TDB87

I'm not worried about how good LSU is or how Bama compares to them. That will come early November, there are plenty of good games to worry about before that one. I do know that your so called ''facts'' are biased to YOUR opinion. You're the typical arrogant LSU fan that think the world couldn't beat LSU in football. Your opinion is based on LSU mopping the floor against three no bodies. Before you go on your little rant, I'm not saying Bama has played anyone either, they have also played no one. Most teams ranked high have not.


----------



## Franco

That Nov 3rd game will be the National Championship game unless they have to play one another again in the BSC Championship game! I think the BCS will do their best to avoid another LSU vs Bama Championship game but, it may be too obvious that they are the two best and will have to schedule that rematch. The biggest difference between last year's LSU team and this year's team is we now have a QB.


----------



## bjoiner

2012 Alabama Crimson Tide Schedule
 DATE
OPPONENTRESULT/TIMERECORD/TICKETSSat, Sept 1


vs #8 Michigan*


W 41-14
1-0 (0-0)
Sat, Sept 8


vs Western Kentucky


W 35-0
2-0 (0-0)Sat, Sept 15


vs Arkansas


W 52-0
3-0 (1-0)


2012 LSU Tigers Schedule DATEOPPONENTRESULT/TIMERECORD/TICKETSSat, Sept 1


vs North Texas


W 41-14
1-0 (0-0)Sat, Sept 8

vs Washington


W 41-3
2-0 (0-0)Sat, Sept 15

vs Idaho


W 63-14
3-0 (0-0)

From an outsider looking in, all I can hope is that UGA is second in the East so we don't have to play Bama in the SEC Championship. To me, Bama has been by far the most impressive team in college football this year, and barring a fluke, I don't see them loosing this year.


----------



## Dustin D

Isn't it crazy that their scores are adding up to be the same yet again this year?

As of right now;

Bama - 128 to 14
LSU - 145 to 31

Both have beat their opponents by 114 points exactly.


----------



## samcollett

Have no doubt about it, the LSU Tigers will win the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## TDB87

I can see it now. People from Louisiana will swear it should be the Tigers vs The Saints for the super bowl.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Isn't it crazy that their scores are adding up to be the same yet again this year?
> 
> As of right now;
> 
> Bama - 128 to 14
> LSU - 145 to 31
> 
> Both have beat their opponents by 114 points exactly.


That is neat. I know last year every common opponent was beat by nearly the same margin of victory.


----------



## Franco

TDB87 said:


> I can see it now. People from Louisiana will swear it should be the Tigers vs The Saints for the super bowl.


The way the Saints are playing without their Headcoach, LSU would win.


----------



## samcollett

TDB87 said:


> I can see it now. People from Louisiana will swear it should be the Tigers vs The Saints for the super bowl.



Well to avoid the generalization, I'm from Louisiana and I don't believe that should happen. Frankly, I don't believe either team "should" make it to their respective championships the way they're currently playing.

THAT BEING SAID, and this is for real, have absolutely NO doubt about it. The New Orleans Saints will win the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## Dustin D

Well going back to my comment about Z not hitting recievers in stride, I was indeed impressed to see this weekend that his throwing was much more accruate...as expected as the year goes on.

This highlight video shows some pretty good throws to include the over the shoulder BOMB towards the end.


----------



## Franco

I want to see Z make those throws when there is pressure. Which, I think he can do but, still untested. Afterall, that is Idaho highlights we are looking at. I want to see them do the same to Auburn and Florida over the next three weekends.


----------



## Franco

samcollett said:


> Well to avoid the generalization, I'm from Louisiana and I don't believe that should happen. Frankly, I don't believe either team "should" make it to their respective championships the way they're currently playing.
> 
> THAT BEING SAID, and this is for real, have absolutely NO doubt about it. The New Orleans Saints will win the Super Bowl this year.


That is an awefully bold prediction. Right now, they look like a ship lost at sea without a rudder. I hope you are right!


----------



## mjiorle

I can't believe I am actually pulling for ND this year. Their QB is from the high school my wife teaches at, and I coach (wrestling). Golson is a good kid. He was something like 6th in the nation all time for TD passes in HS. He was injured in the first game and missed the rest of the regular season, came back for the playoffs. Awesome state championship game with him on one side Vs. #1 recruit Jadaveon Clowney (now at South Carolina). Also have to pull for VT with another player from Myrtle Beach #51 Bruce Taylor. 

Other than that the SEC is what I'm watching.
Mike



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I really wanted to see LSU's secondary against SC's WR's & Matt Barkley. I guess it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ND will play in a BCS bowl. Brian Kelly has them playing defense.


----------



## samcollett

Franco said:


> That is an awefully bold prediction. Right now, they look like a ship lost at sea without a rudder. I hope you are right!



I'm a bold man and I'm from New Orleans. There is no other possibility.


----------



## Dustin D

mjiorle said:


> Also have to pull for VT with another player from Myrtle Beach #51 Bruce Taylor.
> 
> Other than that the SEC is what I'm watching.
> Mike


But man did VT get done nasty this weekend or what!? ugly...


----------



## RookieTrainer

I don't think you guys are going to get much pressure from *uburn. I expect that you will grind them into a fine powder with your power running game. Florida maybe. 

I am just hoping that the Tide and Tigahs are both unbeaten when we tangle in November. The Tide has a bad game coming, and I hope it is not the first Saturday in November or we will have no chance to survive it. LSU is just too good. 



Franco said:


> I want to see Z make those throws when there is pressure. Which, I think he can do but, still untested. Afterall, that is Idaho highlights we are looking at. I want to see them do the same to Auburn and Florida over the next three weekends.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Easy there, cowboy. Weren't you singing a similar tune last January? At least right up until kickoff?



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Now I'm guessing you think your beloved gumps are better. My question is how? HC is a given & I'll say OL because LSU lost Chris Faulk for the year. Other than that, yeah. It's a push @ best @ LB & the rest belong to LSU. Those are the simple facts. LSU will thump the gumps. Of that I have no doubt.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> and I hope it is not the first Saturday in November or we will have no chance to survive it. LSU is just too good.


Have you looked at the schedule? 

Bama will play Miss St. and then LSU 
LSU will play A&M (BYE Week) then Host Bama at home.

Not sure if that's good or bad


----------



## samcollett

RookieTrainer said:


> I don't think you guys are going to get much pressure from *uburn. I expect that you will grind them into a fine powder with your power running game. Florida maybe.
> 
> I am just hoping that the Tide and Tigahs are both unbeaten when we tangle in November. The Tide has a bad game coming, and I hope it is not the first Saturday in November or we will have no chance to survive it. LSU is just too good.


You're right about that. That being said, Alabama is just on autopilot this season. It's insane watching them play. Yall made Michigan look like a high school team, and though I don't buy the Denard hype, they're not a bad football team.


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> I want to see Z make those throws when there is pressure. Which, I think he can do but, still untested. Afterall, that is Idaho highlights we are looking at. I want to see them do the same to Auburn and Florida over the next three weekends.


True but that bomb throw was da'bomb 

It was the 3rd Qtr with 2:58 left

3rd and 9 @ LSU 26
Zach Mettenberger pass complete to Odell Beckham for 46 yards to the Idaho 28 for a 1ST down.


http://espn.go.com/ncf/playbyplay?gameId=322590099&period=3


----------



## Franco

samcollett said:


> I'm a bold man and I'm from New Orleans. There is no other possibility.


Me too, I was whelped at Touro Infirmary on Prytania St. 

I am a Katrina refugee;-)


----------



## mjiorle

Dustin D said:


> But man did VT get done nasty this weekend or what!? ugly...


Sure did, seems like they lose one every year that makes you go... Huh???????????

Mike


----------



## helencalif

Two games I will be watching this weekend...

Air Force Falcons. Grandson Dano Graves #7 is a freshman somewhere in the QB depth chart. Probably on the side lines all game.

Univ of Hawaii Warriors vs. Reno. Grandson David Graves (Dano's older brother) is #14; he is #2 QB and also plays wide receiver. No telling how much game time he will get against the Wolf Pack. 

Helen

PS - A correction. The Air Force game will not be televised. Bummer. We will be watching the Hawaii-Reno game. 7:30 pm PT.


----------



## Dustin D

mjiorle said:


> Sure did, seems like they lose one every year that makes you go... Huh???????????
> 
> Mike


or Two like last year. Clemson had their number twice


----------



## mjiorle

Dustin D said:


> or Two like last year. Clemson had their number twice


Oh yeah, Clemsons Kicker (Benton) also from Myrtle Beach just set the ACC record with a 61 yard fg. Also had some kind of stat last year like leading tackles by a kicker. 
Mike


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Well going back to my comment about Z not hitting recievers in stride, I was indeed impressed to see this weekend that his throwing was much more accruate...as expected as the year goes on.
> 
> This highlight video shows some pretty good throws to include the over the shoulder BOMB towards the end.


He was *very* accurate against Washington. You don't lay your WRs out on deep posts with a safety waiting for him. You protect him. You throw back shoulder passes when the inside is covered. I watched Sam Bradford in person & Mett's accuracy is better.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He was *very* accurate against Washington. You don't lay your WRs out on deep posts with a safety waiting for him. You protect him. You throw back shoulder passes when the inside is covered. I watched Sam Bradford in person & Mett's accuracy is better.


is he the only true and legitimate heisman candidate yet? or should we wait one more game against the "booger eaters" to coronate him? if i remember, heisman talk started with "honey badger" about week four last year.

how many passes has mett completed so far this year laying on his back looking up into the overhead camera? i submit that it is a good thing lsu is deep in its recieving corps. in november most of his passes will be completed to recievers a couple of spots down on the depth chart.........when he throws the ball out of bounds and curls up in the oh shizzle position, wr's #4, 5 and 6 will get all the action!

ps i tried to watch the video to see him throw but just could not stand the music!


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> ps i tried to watch the video to see him throw but just could not stand the music!


Man that mute button is hard to press huh?


----------



## TDB87

John, how dare you talk about the beloved Zach Mett. Haven't you learned that he's better than Peyton manning, matthew stafford etc. He pretty much should be in the HOF for destroying 100% of the competition he has faced. It doesn't matter if he's proven him self against a decent team or not! He is the real deal! He doesn't have to be 23-34-0,Ints and pick apart the SECOND best defence of the '11-'12 season in the nat'l championship game to be considered ''good''.

Some people have to work to achieve greatness, ole ZM was born that way!!


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> John, how dare you talk about the beloved Zach Mett. Haven't you learned that he's better than Peyton manning, matthew stafford etc. He pretty much should be in the HOF for destroying 100% of the competition he has faced. It doesn't matter if he's proven him self against a decent team or not! He is the real deal! He doesn't have to be 23-34-0,Ints and pick apart the SECOND best defence of the '11-'12 season in the nat'l championship game to be considered ''good''.
> 
> Some people have to work to achieve greatness, ole ZM was born that way!!


 No one has even come close to being that obnoxious.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Man that mute button is hard to press huh?


Alabama resident. There's nothing to see here.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> No one has even come close to being that obnoxious.


You're correct. Not overly obnoxious about ZM on here. I have ran into a lot of LSU fans in general that praise him like he's a world beater. I'll say the guy can sling the ball around and appears to have a lot of potential. He's just not proven against a legitimate team yet. Everyone here knows that there's a huge difference between cup cakes and the beef of a teams sec schedule.


----------



## coachmo

So since he's not proven his ability against stiffer competition that means what? He's not going to be good, going to be great or shall we wait and see. Before you answer I realize that my statement sounds just as dumb as your previous statement regarding Zach Mettenberger, Payton, Stafford, etc. because surely we will have to wait and see. So people are excited about the possibility of having a legitimate passer and leader. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> I have ran into a lot of LSU fans in general that praise him like he's a world beater.


Of course Bro!!!!! Do you not know who we've had to deal with these last few years!?!? 

Jordan Jefferson!!!!!! and the Les Miles love affair with him.

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

Zach M compared to JJ, you dang right folks are jumping for joy.

Bama fans should know. We only need 6-12 complete passes to win a SHIP!

Zach M. can do just that(So far), so yeah we are excited, but Yes we'll have to see how he reacts to Big Boy Teams.

When thinking back over the years of the horrible memory of JJ, ANYTHING looks like Gold!


----------



## Franco

coachmo said:


> So since he's not proven his ability against stiffer competition that means what? He's not going to be good, going to be great or shall we wait and see. Before you answer I realize that my statement sounds just as dumb as your previous statement regarding Zach Mettenberger, Payton, Stafford, etc. because surely we will have to wait and see. So people are excited about the possibility of having a legitimate passer and leader. What's wrong with that?


I think most of the excitment stems from the fact that J Jefferson is no longer our QB! That we finally have someone with the potential to complete forward passes and we don't have to rely on our D in shutting everyone down.


----------



## samcollett

I think most of the excitement is just the LSU is generally awesome and everyone else is not.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mett is just that damn good. Period. Accuracy is accuracy. Understanding The QB position is a big deal.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Alabama resident. There's nothing to see here.


not a thing to see in alabama, unless you want to see one of those last three crystal footballs they give out at the end! sec-six in a row, state of alabama-three in a row!

i think the little footballs are on display at wal-mart in eastaboga, al this weekend. stars of the swamp people will be there too!


----------



## roseberry

coachmo said:


> So people are excited about the possibility of having a legitimate passer and leader. What's wrong with that?


coach, mettzenberger(sp) does look good. the excitement by the lsu faithful is completely understood. getting jacob riled up is the most fun thing about football season! it's all good down south.....for now!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin, you know at least once or twice a football season a given team just doesn't play well, uncharacteristically lays the ball on the ground a couple times, or runs into a hot QB or some other bad matchup. If that happens against Florida Atlantic, you are likely so much better physically that you can overcome it and win the game. If that happens against LSU you don't have such a physical advantage and you will lose. 

If you flip the two teams you can say exactly the same thing. 

I've personally seen Alabama win 5 championships, and every time they had to win a game they really shouldn't have. The best example of that would be a 3-0 win over the Tigahs in Red Stick in a driving rain storm. See the Tennessee game in 2009 where we had to block 2 FGs to win. If we had played against LSU in 2009 the way we did against UT, LSU would have won by double digits. 

Once you get to the level of Bama and LSU, there is a great deal of luck involved in actually winning out and winning the NC. I should say something here about a certain team managing to win he NC with two losses, but that would just be mean.



Dustin D said:


> Have you looked at the schedule?
> 
> Bama will play Miss St. and then LSU
> LSU will play A&M (BYE Week) then Host Bama at home.
> 
> Not sure if that's good or bad


----------



## samcollett

RookieTrainer said:


> Once you get to the level of Bama and LSU, there is a great deal of luck involved in actually winning out and winning the NC. I should say something here about a certain team managing to win he NC with two losses, but that would just be mean.


Very true. That being said, there are certain teams like Alabama and LSU that often make their own luck.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> not a thing to see in alabama, unless you want to see one of those last three crystal footballs they give out at the end! sec-six in a row, state of alabama-three in a row!
> 
> i think the little footballs are on display at wal-mart in eastaboga, al this weekend. stars of the swamp people will be there too!


It's nice to see that The BCS finally got it right. You have to win your conference (Or @ the least your division.) to play in The BCS Nat Champ.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> coach, mettzenberger(sp) does look good. the excitement by the lsu faithful is completely understood. getting jacob riled up is the most fun thing about football season! it's all good down south.....for now!


You can't get me riled up. Of that I'm certain. I'm *really* disappointed in the game tomm. LSU/AU has a lot of bad blood, but I can't even take them seriously this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin, you know at least once or twice a football season a given team just doesn't play well, uncharacteristically lays the ball on the ground a couple times, or runs into a hot QB or some other bad matchup. If that happens against Florida Atlantic, you are likely so much better physically that you can overcome it and win the game. If that happens against LSU you don't have such a physical advantage and you will lose.
> 
> If you flip the two teams you can say exactly the same thing.
> 
> I've personally seen Alabama win 5 championships, and every time they had to win a game they really shouldn't have. The best example of that would be a 3-0 win over the Tigahs in Red Stick in a driving rain storm. See the Tennessee game in 2009 where we had to block 2 FGs to win. If we had played against LSU in 2009 the way we did against UT, LSU would have won by double digits.
> 
> Once you get to the level of Bama and LSU, there is a great deal of luck involved in actually winning out and winning the NC. I should say something here about a certain team managing to win he NC with two losses, but that would just be mean.


The problem with that is they were heads & tails the best team that year. A mixture of a lot of injuries & sling blade roaming the sidelines is the only reason they lost those games. 

In any event, I have to wait a few weeks before LSU plays the gayturds to get somewhat excited about a game. Bluh.


----------



## KNorman

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You can't get me riled up. Of that I'm certain. I'm *really* disappointed in the game tomm. LSU/AU has a lot of bad blood, but I can't even take them seriously this year.


It's a SEC game. They're all serious.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's nice to see that The BCS finally got it right. You have to win your conference (Or @ the least your division.) to play in The BCS Nat Champ.


Yea that would make since IF everyone played a conference championship game
. Unfortunately for you and every other LSU fan, the BCS is designed to play the best two teams in the land. And the best team won 21-0 in LSU's back yard.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's nice to see that The BCS finally got it right. You have to win your conference (Or @ the least your division.) to play in The BCS Nat Champ.


i told you last year that miles was pissed when he figured out saban had outsmarted him again by losing and avoiding having to play that silly conference championship game! by making this change the bcs is just asking bama to practice field goal kicking a couple of weeks earlier this year! the requirements change the outcome will likely be the same.

i wish major league baseball would have left it "right" where only division winners went to lcs and ws. those damn wild card cardinals wouldn't have even been in it last year. now they have two wild cards this year.....go figure?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

KNorman said:


> It's a SEC game. They're all serious.


This isn't a typical AU team. I'm not sure what word best describes them, but underwhelming is a start. 



TDB87 said:


> Yea that would make since IF everyone played a conference championship game
> . Unfortunately for you and every other LSU fan, the BCS is designed to play the best two teams in the land. And the best team won 21-0 in LSU's back yard.


It doesn't matter. Win your conference. Damn sure win your division. It's not like the gumps last year were the 1st to play for it all, but they'll be the last. 



roseberry said:


> i told you last year that miles was pissed when he figured out saban had outsmarted him again by losing and avoiding having to play that silly conference championship game! by making this change the bcs is just asking bama to practice field goal kicking a couple of weeks earlier this year! the requirements change the outcome will likely be the same.
> 
> i wish major league baseball would have left it "right" where only division winners went to lcs and ws. those damn wild card cardinals wouldn't have even been in it last year. now they have two wild cards this year.....go figure?


No doubt your team was rewarded for losing. That said, if sling blade was mad in Jan, hopefully he's going to be happy in Nov. Luckily there's nothing he can be overly retarded about this year.

I hear ya on baseball. The same way with The NFL (See the packers run.). That's another thing to love about CFB. Every game matters. Ya don't have to be the best team in the country that week, just the best team in the stadium.


----------



## Franco

This thread has the potential for 500 post!


----------



## TDB87

Especially if UA&LSU stay undefeated going into Nov. It will start getting really wild in here.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> This thread has the potential for 500 post!


this is smacktalk heaven! rtf makes the "finebaum show" look like a bunch of fair weather, half committed, psuedo fans.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Especially if UA&LSU stay undefeated going into Nov. It will start getting really wild in here.


and there will be no lid to contain it.

My what will ESPN have to talk say if "#1 & #2 are Bama and LSU playing in the Bayou!"

yea, I just made that up LOL!


----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> this is smacktalk heaven! rtf makes the "finebaum show" look like a bunch of fair weather, half committed, psuedo fans.


actually listened to that show a couple of times via Tune In radio....Oh My is all I gotta say..


----------



## rboudet

BonMallari said:


> actually listened to that show a couple of times via Tune In radio....Oh My is all I gotta say..


Yes, its comical and sad at the same time


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Why are all the good games @ night this week? I mean it's a loaded night, which I love, but no decent day games.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anybody watching the games?


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

when is LSU gonna show up? 2 fumbles by QB already


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Um, neither were Mett's fault. The center screwed up on the 1st turnover & the LT is responsible for that sack/fumble. If Chris Faulk doesn't go down for the year in practice, this game isn't close.


----------



## jerod

> Originally Posted by KNorman
> 
> It's a SEC game. They're all serious.





> This isn't a typical AU team. I'm not sure what word best describes them, but underwhelming is a start.


 hmmmm someone forgot to tell AU something.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Eh, this game shouldn't have been close. LSU had this game in a choke hold early. In any event, this series is a weird one historically.


----------



## jerod

yeah that is true... typical saturday of sec football


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Um, neither were Mett's fault. The center screwed up on the 1st turnover & the LT is responsible for that sack/fumble. If Chris Faulk doesn't go down for the year in practice, this game isn't close.


Actually it is mets fault, sacks and pressure will happen. It's his job to either get rid of it or protect it. He had that ball hanging loose.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

jerod said:


> yeah that is true... typical saturday of sec football


It's a grind, but it shouldn't be like this. 



TDB87 said:


> Actually it is mets fault, sacks and pressure will happen. It's his job to either get rid of it or protect it. He had that ball hanging loose.


No. The LT is getting whipped like a biotch. You can't expect the QB to protect the ball while he's taking his drop.


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's a grind, but it shouldn't be like this.
> 
> 
> 
> No. The LT is getting whipped like a biotch. You can't expect the QB to protect the ball while he's taking his drop.


he didn't get hit while taking his drop. None the least, its been a actually interesting game. Yal watching Clemson fl st.? That Fl st defense sure is lookin soft up front and well in the back end too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The fact is he got hit once he stopped his drop means the LT got blew up. He can't catch his passes. He's been perfect minus 1 pass all game. 

Thoughts on ND/wishagain?


----------



## jerod

Yeah that FSU game is a thing of beauty hopefully Clemson can keep it up


----------



## jerod

From where I am sitting on my couch I cant tell was that wide right ??


----------



## Franco

Be thankful for LSU's D and Special teams! The O is going to have to get a lot better if we are going to beat Florida in two weeks.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.
> 
> This week's prediction:
> 
> LSU 49
> AU 7





BonMallari said:


> I will take Auburn + 42 since you are going out on a limb.....





Jacob Hawkes said:


> K. Game on.



Guess I didn't even need the + 20.5 I got at the sportsbook....almost won on the M/L bet too


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin and Jacob, was that LSU's flat game last night? They just did not look very good on offense at all against a defense that has not been real good, and that's being charitable. I was surprised that they didn't line up and run at them a good bit more than they did.


----------



## Franco

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin and Jacob, was that LSU's flat game last night? They just did not look very good on offense at all against a defense that has not been real good, and that's being charitable. I was surprised that they didn't line up and run at them a good bit more than they did.


The rivalry and the crowd really got the Plainsmen going last night coupled with a Defensive scheme that had the Tiger's O Line playing on their heels. Our O line without Faulk looked suspect.

I'll take the sloppy win.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin and Jacob, was that LSU's flat game last night? They just did not look very good on offense at all against a defense that has not been real good, and that's being charitable. I was surprised that they didn't line up and run at them a good bit more than they did.


Make *no* mistake that I wasn't exactly thrilled with the performance last night. They played sloppy, uninspired, and with a complete lack of composure. That being said, "Just win baby." You don't have to be the best team in the country each weekend. You just have to be the best team in the stadium. It was an ugly win, but SC & OU would certainly love to say they're 4-0. In a long season, you have to win games when you play C-/D ball. Obviously Josh D is a scrub when compared to Chris Faulk. It might not be The Iron Bowl, but there is a lot of bad blood between LSU & AU. I think the penalties were an extension of that. Of course it was also a lack of discipline. LSU was gladly to oblige in doing everything it would take to keep AU in the game. All that withstanding, it's a win on the road & I'll take it. The numbers won't reflect it, but Mett played very well. We should have ran the ball with Mike Ford & Spencer Ware more. The play calling was terrible. The WRs dropped too many balls. Heck, our stellar special teams even played bad. So basically what I'm saying is I think LSU played as badly as it could possibly play. If you want to drop them a few spots in the polls because of it, I have no issue with it. In the end, it all boils down to winning. Slingblade talked about clearing up the issues and for once I believe he will get into the players.


----------



## Dwestall

LSU will get taken apart by Bama and by UF. The beatdown they got in MNC game last season will be nothing compared to what the Tide will do to them this year.


----------



## Schmemdog

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Geaux Tigers!!!!


You had it half right ;-)


----------



## samcollett

Dwestall said:


> LSU will get taken apart by Bama and by *UF*. The beatdown they got in MNC game last season will be nothing compared to what the Tide will do to them this year.


Haha. Hahahaha. AHHHHhahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dwestall said:


> LSU will get taken apart by Bama and by UF. The beatdown they got in MNC game last season will be nothing compared to what the Tide will do to them this year.


Do you try to be this dumb or is it something that comes natural with you?


----------



## Schmemdog

youngblood said:


> Lose they will, best possible scenario is 6-6. Cool new uniforms and all but i do not think that this will be the shot in the arm they want it to be.



This year and probably the next 3-4, yes, they're in for a beating. I do think that being in the SEC will attract a slightly higher level of new talent though, so in the next 5+ years, I see Missouri becoming a real contender. As a student here, I have to say being in a bigger pond is a lot of fun when it comes to tailgating!


----------



## Dustin D

Dwestall said:


> LSU will get taken apart by Bama and by UF. The beatdown they got in MNC game last season will be nothing compared to what the Tide will do to them this year.


We'll hold you to your words 




RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin and Jacob, was that LSU's flat game last night? They just did not look very good on offense at all against a defense that has not been real good, and that's being charitable. I was surprised that they didn't line up and run at them a good bit more than they did.


Similar thing happen last year.

Last year LSU's first SEC opponent was AWAY @ Miss St. and they came out of there 19-6. LSU went on to play for the SHIP.

So hopefully that is the flat game. Who knows man, lots of Freshman on the team(lots!), NONE of which has ever played in a SEC Hostile Environment. It can be a lot to soak in, most people have no clue what kind of pressure that is.

Florida will be the make or break game IMO. Florida sits at home for the next two weeks waiting on LSU to arrive.

If LSU can beat Florida @ home off their bye week, I think that will say a lot about where this team will go for the rest of the season, if any where at all.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Aside from Jacob's statement about Mett playing well (I have watched most of the game twice and he looked like AJ against you guys in Tuscaloosa last year), I agree with both of you for the most part. 

Believe me when I say I understand all about the atmosphere in *uburn, and they were playing for their lives, so you got their best shot. But, personnel wise, there is absolutely no reason that game should have been in doubt into the final seconds. *uburn's plan was to sell out to stop the run and make Mett beat them, and it almost worked. You guys do have a problem at LT that needs working out. 

All that said, I expect Mett to get better, the LT situation to get stabilized, and to get your best shot on the 3rd. I also expect Alabama to have to squeak by at some point 
just like you guys did. Life on the road in the SEC. I am concerned about our visit to Missouri on October 6.

By the way, every college team is young. Alabama's roster has (I think) 49 freshmen and sophomores on it, if you include redshirts.


Similar thing happen last year.

Last year LSU's first SEC opponent was AWAY @ Miss St. and they came out of there 19-6. LSU went on to play for the SHIP.

So hopefully that is the flat game. Who knows man, lots of Freshman on the team(lots!), NONE of which has ever played in a SEC Hostile Environment. It can be a lot to soak in, most people have no clue what kind of pressure that is.

Florida will be the make or break game IMO. Florida sits at home for the next two weeks waiting on LSU to arrive.

If LSU can beat Florida @ home off their bye week, I think that will say a lot about where this team will go for the rest of the season, if any where at all.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gun_Dog2002




----------



## Franco

Oh yea, take this! LSU Golden Girls.


----------



## samcollett

Haha it's mildly creepy that two of my friends are in a photo that just popped up on a retriever training forum. One (bottom middle facing to the left) is sitting right in front of me. Not a golden girl anymore, but a law student. Either way, she was kinda taken aback haha. That photo is from last year.


----------



## Dustin D

Since were talking about Ducks and all ...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Franco said:


> Oh yea, take this! LSU Golden Girls.


My grandma has those same shoes

/paul


----------



## Howard N

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> My grandma has those same shoes
> 
> /paul



They're wearing shoes???


----------



## TDB87

Howard N said:


> They're wearing shoes???


Yea who's paying attention to shoes? Heck after reading that i still haven't looked to see if they got em on,lol


----------



## roseberry

you men should be ashamed! other than the dude in law school, i venture most of your daughters are older than the young ladies in these photos. if any of you perverted old geezers have any more of this type of material you are thinking of posting........hurry up, i will check this thread again in ten!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> you men should be ashamed! other than the dude in law school, i venture most of your daughters are older than the young ladies in these photos. if any of you perverted old geezers have any more of this type of material you are thinking of posting........hurry up, i will check this thread again in ten!


Well, here ya go. I understand she also hangs out at the Houndstooth on the strip near Bryant -Denny. For you geezers


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

roseberry said:


> you men should be ashamed! other than the dude in law school, i venture most of your daughters are older than the young ladies in these photos. if any of you perverted old geezers have any more of this type of material you are thinking of posting........hurry up, i will check this thread again in ten!


 I don't have kids, that I know of....

/paul


----------



## RookieTrainer

Nah, I've only seen her at George's in Baton Rouge.



Franco said:


> Well, here ya go. I understand she also hangs out at the Houndstooth on the strip near Bryant -Denny. For you geezers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Y'all still wanna question me about Washington? Keith Price is the real deal. I knew what my eyes told me was right.


----------



## samcollett

roseberry said:


> you men should be ashamed! other than the dude in law school, i venture most of your daughters are older than the young ladies in these photos. if any of you perverted old geezers have any more of this type of material you are thinking of posting........hurry up, i will check this thread again in ten!


I just laughed out loud in class.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all still wanna question me about Washington? Keith Price is the real deal. I knew what my eyes told me was right.


It's amazing what it takes to come back from a bad AD & some poor coaching choices - I thought the Huskies as a team looked much better last night - but is Stanford slow?


----------



## Franco

Marvin S said:


> It's amazing what it takes to come back from a bad AD & some poor coaching choices - I thought the Huskies as a team looked much better last night - but is Stanford slow?


The entire Pac 10 is slow except for Oregon. However, they look like a bunch of little munckins running around like a Chin fire drill.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Marvin S said:


> It's amazing what it takes to come back from a bad AD & some poor coaching choices - I thought the Huskies as a team looked much better last night - but is Stanford slow?


Stanford isn't slow per say, they're just a physical team. They're old school. They wanna punch you in the mouth and see if they can physically dominate you.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> The entire Pac 10 is slow except for Oregon. However, they look like a bunch of little munckins running around like a Chin fire drill.


disclaimer: if any readers are "vertically challenged" or "of asian descent" or "play football in the pac10" or "their momma packed their lunch when she sent them to the mailbox" or "are fire emergency coordinators", please understand that franco shows insensitivity to the rest of us all the time.

it is a noteworthy accomplishment to offend 5 different groups of people in 25 well placed words!;-)


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> it is a noteworthy accomplishment to offend 5 different groups of people in 25 well placed words!;-)


Thanks for the recognition, I was worried that it might fly under the radar!


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Thanks for the recognition, I was worried that it might fly under the radar!


i forgot that in addition to the five insults, you were also able to fit in a backhanded compliment to oregon. impressive efficiency with the written word my friend!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Franko is just grumpy because his cheerleaders wear granny pants

/pAul


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.


Jacob, after giving you several weeks to think about your quote after that GREAT Idaho Vandals win, do you want to retract you statement above? 

Anyways, how did everyone like this lack luster weekend of college football in this 5th week? Unless someone likes to watch WVU and Baylor play pitch,catch and score against each others blind,lazy,poorly taught and poorly executed defenses. Both teams do have good offenses, but those defenses they put on the field is just a poor excuse. I'll never understand how Baylor or wvu feels like they can only rush 3 lineman, drop 8 in coverage,give the qb forever to pass, and still have the defense screw up the scheme and end up letting 2 recievers have a whole side if the field with no defenders, or get 20 yards behind coverage. I went and watch my g/f's nephew play in his 9-10 yr old peewee game outside of T'town saturday morning and them kids had better pass coverage and understanding of zone and man defense than baylor and wvu's defense did.

In the sec, UA,USC,GA,LSU all looked sloppy and had teams play with more emotion.


----------



## BonMallari

First time I have seen a team score 70 pts (WVirginia) and not cover a 13.5 pt spread....

My Horns give up 550yds on defense and squeak out a win...their season hinges on the next two weeks..they play WV and OU back to back, they can go 2-0, or 0-2.....I would take 1-1 in a heartbeat


----------



## Franco

If I were ranking teams I would make Free Shoes U #1.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

TU/OSU. What a fun game to watch. Enjoyed every minute of it. It helps when you don't have a dog in the fight.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Jacob, after giving you several weeks to think about your quote after that GREAT Idaho Vandals win, do you want to retract you statement above?
> 
> Anyways, how did everyone like this lack luster weekend of college football in this 5th week? Unless someone likes to watch WVU and Baylor play pitch,catch and score against each others blind,lazy,poorly taught and poorly executed defenses. Both teams do have good offenses, but those defenses they put on the field is just a poor excuse. I'll never understand how Baylor or wvu feels like they can only rush 3 lineman, drop 8 in coverage,give the qb forever to pass, and still have the defense screw up the scheme and end up letting 2 recievers have a whole side if the field with no defenders, or get 20 yards behind coverage. I went and watch my g/f's nephew play in his 9-10 yr old peewee game outside of T'town saturday morning and them kids had better pass coverage and understanding of zone and man defense than baylor and wvu's defense did.
> 
> In the sec, UA,USC,GA,LSU all looked sloppy and had teams play with more emotion.


Did we just finish Sept? No doubt the last 2 weeks haven't been pretty, but they'll be ready to play the gayturds this weekend. 

About the bad week of CFB, was there a game worth a flip after Georgia/UT? I just caught the last of that game & some of the Free Shoes U/South Florida & South Carolina/KY games. After being rained on most of yesterday, I wasn't staying up late to watch games that mean nothing.


----------



## TDB87

Yes we did just finish September, but that didn't stop you from giving your team the title of ''best in Americana''. I just wonder if you've got a better assessment of that team now. I wouldn't consider that Ga and TN game ''worth a flip''. Good God what happened to Ga s defense. I wouldn't imagine what us Bama or LSU fans would say after giving up 40+ in any game, esp a conference game. I was mad after last night and giving up 14 to ole miss. 

That Fl LSU game will be a good one. LSU better figure that o line out or Fl is liable to eat em up Like roseberry said before,'' it'll be hard for met to complete anything laying on his back.'' Lol


----------



## Dustin D

LSU is in Trouble and stands a very good chance to lose to Florida, South Carolina and Bama.

If Zach M. doesn't learn pocket awareness and Les Miles doesn't call plays to allow him to throw Darts across the middle for short yardage(Something Zach struggles with already) then the Tigers won't make it to a BCS Bowl game, much less a SHIP.

I don't think the Tigers are NC Material and would wager a bet they do not return to contend for it this year.

Maybe a BCS Bowl game 'IF' they get their act together.

Like I said earlier, we'll know a whole lot after Florida in whether or not this is the Tigers not getting up for chump teams, or if they REALLY have a problem. I think, they have problems.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> Yes we did just finish September, but that didn't stop you from giving your team the title of ''best in Americana''. I just wonder if you've got a better assessment of that team now. I wouldn't consider that Ga and TN game ''worth a flip''. Good God what happened to Ga s defense. I wouldn't imagine what us Bama or LSU fans would say after giving up 40+ in any game, esp a conference game. I was mad after last night and giving up 14 to ole miss.
> 
> That Fl LSU game will be a good one. LSU better figure that o line out or Fl is liable to eat em up Like roseberry said before,'' it'll be hard for met to complete anything laying on his back.'' Lol


I agree with you. There is room for concern. I'm not sure they have an answer on The OL, but slingblade is sticking with the new changes to it. We will know more about this team Sat. They could easily just be playing down to the opponent. The gayturds aren't the ones from the 90s where you stood a great chance of getting run out of town. I like the game being on the road. Mett will be fine as long as The OL gives him a chance.


----------



## bjoiner

TDB87 said:


> Yes we did just finish September, but that didn't stop you from giving your team the title of ''best in Americana''. I just wonder if you've got a better assessment of that team now. I wouldn't consider that Ga and TN game ''worth a flip''. Good God what happened to Ga s defense. I wouldn't imagine what us Bama or LSU fans would say after giving up 40+ in any game, esp a conference game. I was mad after last night and giving up 14 to ole miss.
> 
> That Fl LSU game will be a good one. LSU better figure that o line out or Fl is liable to eat em up Like roseberry said before,'' it'll be hard for met to complete anything laying on his back.'' Lol


UGA's offense did have a pick 6 and two turnovers in the red zone, but our D looked pathetic.


----------



## roseberry

bjoiner said:


> UGA's offense did have a pick 6 and two turnovers in the red zone, but our D looked pathetic.


bubba i truely thought that dawg linebacker, jarvis jones or johnson or whatever could have gone out there by himself and held the vols to less than 40 points. he is serious.

the bama d got its mouth mashed on a couple of drives saturday evening. things are getting a little spooky in the sec. ga vs sc and lsu vs fla will be fun this weekend no doubt.


----------



## samcollett

I was embarrassed watching that game Saturday. My original plan was to leave halfway through the third, but we couldn't manage a solid game against TOWSON, a team that got walloped by Kent State. LSU played sloppy football. The defense needs a fire lit under their asses to help them remember they're not entitled to be here.

I'm worried about Florida. At this point, LSU will not make it to the BCS title game...maybe not even a bowl game.

On another note, stone cold Bama showed some pretty serious weaknesses Saturday night too.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dear god. You chicken little folks need to find another team. There is no perfect team. They all have weaknesses. NO TEAM EVER has just went out & laid it to the opposing team week after week. The Best Teams each year will look dominant a handful of times, good others, and just get away with a win in a few. Winning is winning. It's not pretty. It's not glamorous. It's surviving the season. You don't have to be the best team in the country each weekend. You just have to be the best team in the stadium.


----------



## samcollett

Stop getting so bent out of shape about people looking at things objectively. Winning is winning, and I'll tell you right now that if LSU doesn't get their **** together, you're not going to see much more winning.


----------



## rboudet

Unfortunetly, its not just about "surviving the season" you have to prove you are a dominate team to be in contention for a Nat' Championship. Beating Towson by a few and beating Auburn by a few are not the same. I am holding off on my opinion on this years team until next Saturday. Then we will know what we have. Mettenberger needs to grow a pair and be a leader! And get rid of that stupid mustache, your not good enough to try to be funny yet.


----------



## samcollett

And don't show up to the game dressed as Ron Burgundy. You are the quarterback for an elite college football program. Act like it.

I've had my issues with his attitude since being "asked to leave" Georgia.


----------



## Dustin D

samcollett said:


> Stop getting so bent out of shape about people looking at things objectively.


Seriously right? I'm not blinded by my Purple & Yellow Glasses. 

LSU has problems, and they need to be addressed quick-fast-and-in-a-hurry if they want to be contending for anything better than the Better Brakes Bowl.




rboudet said:


> Unfortunetly, its not just about "surviving the season".


It's ok, we'll probably make the playoffs and then adjust.


Oh and I too hate the dirt on his lip....


----------



## TDB87

samcollett said:


> On another note, stone cold Bama showed some pretty serious weaknesses Saturday night too.


Yea Bama did. They had two 70 yard+/- drive put down their throat. Which just typically doesnt happen. I'm also gettin concerned with the injuries bama are getting. Jalston Fowler out a few weeks ago with torn ACL. Sat vs ole miss. Deandre White and Dee hart went out for the yr with torn ACL(just announced). Hart injuried the same knee as last year. Luckily bama is pretty deep in both spots but it sucks to lose any players. Deon Blue had a shoulder injury, but they think he will be fine. Hopefully us having a bye week will get some nicked up players back healthy.


----------



## samcollett

I think they'll be alright. I think Dee Hart is the biggest loss. Losing Deandre White sucks, but it's an opportunity for Cooper to step up.

The Tigers definitely have the talent to make it all the way, but they've got to put it all together. Only time will tell if that can happen.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Yea Bama did. They had two 70 yard+/- drive put down their throat. Which just typically doesnt happen. I'm also gettin concerned with the injuries bama are getting. Jalston Fowler out a few weeks ago with torn ACL. Sat vs ole miss. Deandre White and Dee hart went out for the yr with torn ACL(just announced). Hart injuried the same knee as last year. Luckily bama is pretty deep in both spots but it sucks to lose any players. Deon Blue had a shoulder injury, but they think he will be fine. Hopefully us having a bye week will get some nicked up players back healthy.


Man you aint' kidding.

I think LSU's is feeling a little bit of our lost players too. Faulk, the Badger, Blue, Full back there's another in there too.

Were defintely feeling it @ Left Tackle and Ford just ain't Blue. Plus what's up with Hillard not running as much either? 

...sigh... so confusing sometimes. I suspect in True Les fashion he's doing the barely getting by play until we get to the real meat of the season and even still will do just what is needed to win. I mean, the man wins games, but damn if he don't give us heart attacks and heart burn while watching him do it.


----------



## TDB87

i def. think hart is the bigger loss. Cooper looks like he can turn into a stud of a reciever.

I'm def. ready to see the GA&usc , LSU&FL games. 4 top ten teams. SEC play is about to be real serious.


----------



## RookieTrainer

All due respect to Ole Miss, which is a much-improved football team from last year, but Bama was flatter than a pancake Saturday night and won by three TDs. OM did have some short-lived success on offense, but once Bama made adjustments and forced them to pass we took over and put them away. 

I'm a little curious as to why no more downfield passing when it was obvious that OM was bound and determined not to let us run, but it didn't make much difference in the outcome. 

Injuries are unfortunate but a part of the game. I still look for LSU and Bama to both be improved by November 3, and I certainly expect to get LSU's best shot in that one.


----------



## samcollett

I was curious about that as well, especially seeing that White isn't really Bama's deep threat. His YPC average is low, but that's exactly why he's so important.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Michael Bennett (Georgia's leading WR.) tore his ACL yesterday in practice & is out for the season.


----------



## TDB87

BIG BIG loss for Ga.

Whos everyone got this weekend? Ga/USC, LSU/FL, AU/ARK, Vandy/Mizzou, Texas/WVU 

I think my picks right now are GA, LSU, AU, Vandy, Texas. 

Any more interesting games or possible upsets?


----------



## Franco

I'll take; Ga.,Au.,Mizzou, WVU and...............


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Man I'm ready for tomm. Huge day in The SEC. 

A video recap of the last 10 games between LSU & the gayturds. 

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/10369958


----------



## Buck Mann

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Man I'm ready for tomm. Huge day in The SEC.


We are very much looking forward to playing you in our house tomorrow. I think we'll give you a much better game than last year!


----------



## Dustin D

Buck Mann said:


> We are very much looking forward to playing you in our house tomorrow. I think we'll give you a much better game than last year!


It think so too. I doubt our Kicker will be running one in for a score either lol

It'll be interesting to see how well Driskel can deal with LSU's Defense. Florida seems to run some mis-direction end around run plays, something that didn't work for Auburn. Guess we'll see.

I wonder what film they should have watched, b/c I can tell you the last two weeks of film won't do them any good lol

Some say, that's Miles plan ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Buck Mann said:


> We are very much looking forward to playing you in our house tomorrow. I think we'll give you a much better game than last year!


Agree with you. It won't be a beat down in the 1st half. It'll be a good game & I just hope I can catch the end of it.


----------



## helencalif

Air Force vs. Navy tomorrow morning 8:30 a.m. PT on CBS ... I'll be watching wearing my Air Force #7 jersey. Go Falcons!

And then at 5:00 p.m. PT on CBS Sports... Hawaii vs. San Diego. Off comes the Air Force jersey and on goes my Hawaii jersey. Go Warriors!

I am recording both games for Grandpa who will miss them because he is judging a field trial.
Helen


----------



## BonMallari

helencalif said:


> Air Force vs. Navy tomorrow morning 8:30 a.m. PT on CBS ... I'll be watching wearing my Air Force #7 jersey. Go Falcons!
> 
> And then at 5:00 p.m. PT on CBS Sports... *Hawaii vs. San Diego*. Off comes the Air Force jersey and on goes my Hawaii jersey. Go Warriors!
> 
> I am recording both games for Grandpa who will miss them because he is judging a field trial.
> Helen


Norm Chow needs to make a change at QB and play David, because the Duke transfer aint getting it done behind center, I have watched a couple of their games this year and he looks lost and has no grasp of the offense, David can move that offense


----------



## samcollett

Dustin D said:


> Some say, that's Miles plan ...


The world will never know.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

As Troy Landry would say CHOOT DEM GATORS..............Go Gators

OOPS TOO LATE.......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Stud the dud needs to get his fat a$$ out the booth, give up The OC gig, & do his gosh damn job as an OL coach. He's going to be sole responsible for getting Mett hurt @ this rate. Crappy play calling and an even worse OL. The WRs have to catch passes. Slingblade showing no nuts yet again. The personnel packages = WTF????


----------



## Shields

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.
> 
> This week's prediction:
> 
> LSU 49
> AU 7


September 18th may be a little too soon for this comment. Still believe its Bama's to lose, but enjoy watching the 'Gaytards' play well at home.


----------



## BlaineT

Franco said:


>


how'd that work out for y'all? 

Great win by the Gators.


----------



## jerod

What was the final score of the uf and lswho game???


----------



## Buck Mann

Just got home from the Swamp. I never would have thought that our OL would wear out your DL like we did. It was a good win for the Gators

Buck


----------



## jerod

Buck Mann said:


> Just got home from the Swamp. I never would have thought that our OL would wear out your DL like we did. It was a good win for the Gators
> 
> Buck


I was surprised also when the rushes up the middle kept going for more yards. Guess ts been too long since our teams were able to do that.


----------



## BlaineT

jerod said:


> I was surprised also when the rushes up the middle kept going for more yards. Guess ts been too long since our teams were able to do that.


Yes! And i love it. Brent Pease has been a heck of an adjustment making coach at the half and our guys are as well comditioned as ive ever seen. Just get stronger as each game goes on.


----------



## Franco

First regular season loss since 2010, it was a tough one. The Beckham fumble after the 53 yard reception was the turning point.


----------



## EdA

LSWhat and Aints must be making life in the Bayou difficult these days, TAMU 3 point loss to the Gators is looking better all the time, at least the Aggie's freshman QB put up 2 TDs


----------



## badbullgator

Why the hell was Lester wearing a jacket in The Swamp?
Go Gators!


----------



## badbullgator

Franco said:


> I'll take; Ga.,Au.,Mizzou, WVU and...............


see Photo Shop is only for make believe.


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> LSWhat and Aints must be making life in the Bayou difficult these days, TAMU 3 point loss to the Gators is looking better all the time, at least the Aggie's freshman QB put up 2 TDs


I'll take my two teams on the gridiron over TAMU and the Cowboys;-)


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> I'll take my two teams on the gridiron over TAMU and the Cowboys;-)


The real questions, are the Cowboys worse than the 0-4 Saints and if LSU had a QB would they be better than either of them. Aggies don't belong in that discussion because they, unlike the other three, are not underachievers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was sure a surprise to me when the Aggies bounced back in the last few minutes and beat Ole Miss. Who knows maybe the Aggies can beat LSU.


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> The real questions, are the Cowboys worse than the 0-4 Saints and if LSU had a QB would they be better than either of them. Aggies don't belong in that discussion because they, unlike the other three, are not underachievers.


Give us Coach Payton back and we are 4 - 0. And, I blame LSU's shortcomings on Les Miles, time for him to go! Tigers have too much D talent even with 7 Freshman playing and a solid stable of RB's. His Big 10 mentality won't win the "big games" consistantly in the SEC.


----------



## MikeBoley

Franco said:


> Give us Coach Payton back and we are 4 - 0. And, I blame LSU's shortcomings on Les Miles, time for him to go! Tigers have too much D talent even with 7 Freshman playing and a solid stable of RB's. His Big 10 mentality won't win the "big games" consistantly in the SEC.


WOW Les Miles from savior to satin in less than a year. The life of a football coach. 

On a positive note the Aggies are learning a winning attitude. Good to see it coming back.


----------



## BonMallari

my Horns defense got exposed by giving up 48 to WVU, and Mack Brown has shown what a big underachiever his teams are considering he is 0-8 against top 10 ranked teams and how well they recruit..Will Muschamp's success at Florida may make the powers that be at the Forty Acres wish they had exercised the HC in waiting option sooner rather than later..the OU game now looms as a make or break game for the year

as well as Manziel is playing QB at TAMU, UT fans might be lucky that they no longer have to play the Aggies...I think the might be able to play with LSU...for at least the first half


Dont even get me started on Romo and the Boys....


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> First regular season loss since 2010, it was a tough one. The Beckham fumble after the 53 yard reception was the turning point.


and the fact that the first Gator TD came when Minter was taken out of the game.

LSU will have major issues going forward. With injuries, we basically have a pre-season boot O-line trying to give a mediocre QB time to throw much less make a hole for a RB to run through.

Incredibly ill timed Dropped Passes, another 8+ penalties gunna be a long season, if a season at all. I don't see how they plan to fix the broken O-line in the middle of the season. 

Another problem is Clement blocking ability or lack there of. He cost some key yardage by failing to block. I saw at least 4 missed(piss poor) blocks on essential 3rd and shorts.

I also found myself asking the same question I do watching the Saints. WHY ARE WE NOT RUNNING THE BALL!?!?!?!?!?

25 mere attempts? Who's fault is that? - Players don't call the plays.




BonMallari said:


> *my Horns defense got exposed* by giving up 48 to WVU, and Mack Brown has shown what a big underachiever his teams are considering he is 0-8 against top 10 ranked teams and how well they recruit..
> .


I think they've been exposed for the last 3 weeks actually.

Gave up;
31 pts and 400yds to Ole'Miss, 
36 pts and 576yds to Okla. St.,
48 pts and 460yds to WVU.

Their next two games could end the same.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

BonMallari said:


> my Horns defense got exposed by giving up 48 to WVU, and Mack Brown has shown what a big underachiever his teams are considering he is 0-8 against top 10 ranked teams and how well they recruit..Will Muschamp's success at Florida may make the powers that be at the Forty Acres wish they had exercised the HC in waiting option sooner rather than later..the OU game now looms as a make or break game for the year
> 
> as well as Manziel is playing QB at TAMU, UT fans might be lucky that they no longer have to play the Aggies...I think the might be able to play with LSU...for at least the first half
> 
> 
> *Dont even get me started on Romo and the Boys..*..


It's more "The Boys" than it is 'Romo". He's gonna get killed back there. I'm beginning to think that Dez is just to dumb to play at the Pro level. He either can't remember the routes or never knew them in the first place. Great athletic ability wasted.


----------



## Dustin D

Looks like the Grind Fest on the road wasn't such a bad hit. LSU @ #9

Look at the SEC again rocking the Top 5!

With a schedule like LSU's imagine if they win out beating SC, Bama(Two Top 5 Teams) and Miss St. LOL




> 1Alabama (60)5-01,50012Oregon6-01,43523South Carolina6-01,35964Florida5-01,265105West Virginia5-01,26086Kansas State5-01,21777Notre Dame5-01,17698Ohio State6-01,053129LSU5-1938410Oregon State4-08731411USC4-18121312Florida State5-1800313Oklahoma3-17561714Georgia5-1733515Texas4-17111116Clemson5-16571517Stanford4-15871818Louisville5-04941919Mississippi State5-04502020Rutgers5-03312221Cincinnati4-0205NR22Texas A&M4-1153NR23Louisiana Tech5-0129NR24Boise State4-1114NR25Michigan3-282NR
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/football/ncaa/polls/ap/#ixzz28d4Vp7Dk


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> and the fact that the first Gator TD came when Minter was taken out of the game.
> 
> LSU will have major issues going forward. With injuries, we basically have a pre-season boot O-line trying to give a mediocre QB time to throw much less make a hole for a RB to run through.
> 
> Incredibly ill timed Dropped Passes, another 8+ penalties gunna be a long season, if a season at all. I don't see how they plan to fix the broken O-line in the middle of the season.
> 
> Another problem is Clement blocking ability or lack there of. He cost some key yardage by failing to block. I saw at least 4 missed(piss poor) blocks on essential 3rd and shorts.
> 
> I also found myself asking the same question I do watching the Saints. WHY ARE WE NOT RUNNING THE BALL!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 25 mere attempts? Who's fault is that? - Players don't call the plays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've been exposed for the last 3 weeks actually.
> 
> Gave up;
> 31 pts and 400yds to Ole'Miss,
> 36 pts and 576yds to Okla. St.,
> 48 pts and 460yds to WVU.
> 
> Their next two games could end the same.


They can't run block. They had to let Carl Nicks, one of the best run blockers in the game slip away to sign Brees. As good as our Guards have been, our Tackles are mariginal at best. With S Payton calling the plays, he could compensate for the play at Tackle. I just hope they draft an O Tackle with the first pick in next years draft. Our O line lacks any depth and is short on talent.


----------



## BonMallari

How concerned is the NCAA and the BCS about an Urban Meyer coached Ohio State team running the tables and going unbeaten and winning the Big Ten championship


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> How concerned is the NCAA and the BCS about an Urban Meyer coached Ohio State team running the tables and going unbeaten and winning the Big Ten championship



Kinda of hard to say since it hasn't happen yet 

They've got some tough games ahead @ Penn St, @ Wisconsin and Denard Robinson and Company.

Plus as we see every season in College Football you never know when a team like NC State will take down a #3 FSU!


----------



## Howard N

Franco said:


> I'll take my two teams on the gridiron over TAMU and the Cowboys;-)


Uh Franco, nobody holds "America's Team" in more disdain than I do, but the boys have actually won this year.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Kinda of hard to say since it hasn't happen yet
> 
> They've got some tough games ahead @ Penn St, @ Wisconsin and Denard Robinson and Company.
> 
> Plus as we see every season in College Football you never know when a team like NC State will take down a #3 FSU!


Penn St is playing on pure emotion...Wisconsin is reloading....Dennard Robinson is over hyped...Meyer has Ohio St playing with a chip on their shoulder, he has proved that they have brought into his philosophy..Tressel left a lot of talent in the cupboard, and Meyer knows what to do with it

the FSU game, the Noles were leading 16-3 the whole game and gave up two late 4th quarter TD's


----------



## Franco

Howard N said:


> Uh Franco, nobody holds "America's Team" in more disdain than I do, but the boys have actually won this year.


Give us our coach back and the record is different. BTW, the reason Goodell is fight a Deposition so hard is that his main evidence was given by a former Quality Control coach that is on record for swearing revenge when he was given a cheapy Super Bowl ring.

A couple of NFL QB's talking on Facebook, interesting;-)
http://profootballmock.com/?p=4810


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Anybody watching LSU/South Carolina?


----------



## mlp

Yep. Good game so far.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sigh. ULTRA conservative play calling!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

@ 0:35> ..."*and destroys the dreams of invading foes*"


----------



## coachmo

Dustin, I have to agree with you. There are many formidable places for opposing teams to play but none rival Tiger Stadium on a Saturday night.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll copy myself from last night on Facebook. 

Now, for all you Chicken Little/Bandwagon Fricks, GET THE HELL OFF. This is LSU. You're either with them or against them. They have yet to be perfect, but ya know what, that's scary for a team coming to DV around Nov 3rd. Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Franco

Typical SEC game, physical D and great RB's. Game wasn't as close as the score. I want to see some Steven Rivers at QB! LSU's D line is as good as it gets in College Football.

Beating the 3rd ranked team in the nation was sweet!


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> Typical SEC game, physical D and great RB's. Game wasn't as close as the score. I want to see some Steven Rivers at QB! LSU's D line is as good as it gets in College Football.
> 
> Beating the 3rd ranked team in the nation was sweet!


Got to give it to the Tigers... Even though I am a Gamecock fan. They rose up after last week and made a BIG statement. Outside chance these two could meet again.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Go ducks....

/Paul


----------



## Splash_em

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Go ducks....
> 
> /Paul


Ducks are training birds for the SEC.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Right on Richard !!! LOL


----------



## hoosierharvester

go irish!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

hoosierharvester said:


> go irish!!!!


If they win out, they'll be no question. They will play for the SHIP!

However I suspect by Nov. 3rd. the Top 5 will have changed again. At least 3-5 will.


----------



## Franco

The first BCS Poll is out, Bama #1 and Florida #2. 

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2012/10/bcs_standings_have_alabama_on.html#incart_river_default


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> If they win out, they'll be no question. They will play for the SHIP!
> 
> However I suspect by Nov. 3rd. the Top 5 will have changed again. At least 3-5 will.


I disagree, If ND wins out with also a undefeated SEC and Oregon team, ND would be left out due to not having a conferance championship to play in. If ND is 1 of 2 undefeated teams or the only undefeated team, then of course they'll make it.


----------



## roseberry

TDB87 said:


> I disagree, If ND wins out with also a undefeated SEC and Oregon team, ND would be left out due to not having a conferance championship to play in. If ND is 1 of 2 undefeated teams or the only undefeated team, then of course they'll make it.


TDB,
son you may be too young to know this but dustin d is correct. if notre dame ends its season undefeated there is not a computer program, strength of schedule ranking, usa poll, coaches poll or anything else that will keep them irish out of the championship game. hell they have been ranked in the pre season top 25 every year forever regardless of their situation. if they ever win two games consecutively whamo, back in the top ten! oregon could beat usc by 100 and win the pac ten, florida could win out and win the sec champ game and if nd finished undefeated someone else gets left out.....not the irish.....not in my considerable lifetime!

now let's just say in the highly unlikely event that:
1) bama pulls off an incredible five game sec win streak and beats the east in the sec championship game.
2) notre dame wins out, with wins over usc and oklahoma and finishes undefeated.

you think in your wildest dreams that the bcs aint gonna find a way to leave some deserving undefeated team(sorry /paul) in the rose bowl to create, "THE BIGGEST DANG GAME IN COLLEGE FOOTBALL HISTORY"!

and btw, if you think you can beat them irish in a close game.........forget it. if you think you can get a call in a close one........forget it! just ask stanford after saturday!


----------



## TDB87

What'd everyone think of the weekend? I thought my Tide looked ok, doing what they do to opponents. It appears they need to work a little on the mental game and special team coverage. 

Overall there was some good games. LSU looked more like LSU this week. Auburn continued the trend they're on.

So LSU fans, is this the excitement y'all expected out of ole mett? Of course the o line has played into his ability a little, but they're doing exactly as i thought and are a good team as i've said plenty of times. I just remember having this debate ( http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?88446-College-Football-FINALLY!!!-GDG/page3 ) with a few of y'all of what i expected out of lsu game plan with ole mett vs others perspective. I don't know why y'all cant accept a "game manager" as a QB. We've won 2 of the last 3 Ships with a "game manager" type game plan lol


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> and btw, if you think you can beat them irish in a close game.........forget it. if you think you can get a call in a close one........forget it! just ask stanford after saturday!


EXACTLY! Same applies for Texas when they are winning.

Both Texas and Notre Dame got a VERY nice hand from the refs to seal the deal on a close one. Both were as plain as day upon review on every TV Replay in America....cough cough I mean 'Not enough evidence to overturn' *Rollseyes*

After getting completely Raped by OU this weekend, all Talking Heads are no longer talking about Texas. Game over for them and Mack Browns head might be on the chopping block *Sooner* than expected.

If the Irish win out over BYU, OU, USC etc, Heck I'd say they deserve it over a one loss SEC. That would be wins over 5 ranked opponents from 3 different Major Conferences.

I think the Ducks better keep taking it one day at a time. They face an uphill battle from here on out. It's win out or go home for them and their Nemesis is quietly sitting @ #8 right now.

It's that time of year though, every weekend will push numbers around as dreams are made and shattered every Saturday.


----------



## TDB87

Roseberry, Luckily i don't remember the reign of ND being only 24 yro. I do hear alot of stories from dad and grandpa of how much they've hated ND over the years. It's apparant the media and people that be want ND back in the spotlight, ND def gets the attention year in and year out for as long as i've been following CFB. I guess it's just hopeless thinking on my part that with 3 undefeated teams ND would be left out. The tie breaker would be two key words. NOTRE DAME.

Now that we're on the ND kick, i do shed a tear or two watching Rudy. Him sacking that GT QB and getting carried off the field, just a feel good story!


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> It's that time of year though, every weekend will push numbers around as dreams are made and shattered every Saturday.


Ain't that the truth, gotta love it!


----------



## mjiorle

First of all, it's a bit early to talk about three undefeated teams. There's a higher probability of a number of one loss teams fighting for a shot in the big game. I'm not sure ND can win out, but if they do why shouldn't they be in it? Their wins vs ranked teams from different conferences speaks for itself. Other than a TV contract, that is a huge benefit of an independent schedule. It removes the speculation of this conference vs that one. I'm a big fan of SEC, but what happens if there's not an undefeated SEC team, and 2 other teams that are? That's when the real problems start!

Mike


----------



## Franco

mjiorle said:


> First of all, it's a bit early to talk about three undefeated teams. There's a higher probability of a number of one loss teams fighting for a shot in the big game. I'm not sure ND can win out, but if they do why shouldn't they be in it? Their wins vs ranked teams from different conferences speaks for itself. Other than a TV contract, that is a huge benefit of an independent schedule. It removes the speculation of this conference vs that one. I'm a big fan of SEC, but what happens if there's not an undefeated SEC team, and 2 other teams that are? That's when the real problems start!
> 
> Mike


A one loss SEC team is still the best team in the nation. No other Conference has the quality of teams that the SEC does. This season; LSU, Bama, So Carolina, Georgia and Florida. Oregon plays in a weak Conferenece and other than playing Oklahoma, who does Notre Dame really play? USC and Notre Dame always get the hype they don't deserve!


----------



## Dustin D

It's not a problem Mike. They'll just do what they've always done. 

Crunch The Numbers!

Strength of Schedule(Vital) has to be looked at,
Number of Games> Where a Conference Championship comes into play,
Measure of win/loss> as per the voters

This is why Houston, whether they won out or not last year, STILL wouldn't have made it into the BCS SHIP Game.


----------



## Marvin S

TDB87 said:


> Roseberry, Luckily i don't remember the reign of ND being only 24 yro. I do hear alot of stories from dad and grandpa of how much they've hated ND over the years. It's apparant the media and people that be want ND back in the spotlight, ND def gets the attention year in and year out for as long as i've been following CFB. I guess it's just hopeless thinking on my part that with 3 undefeated teams ND would be left out. The tie breaker would be two key words. NOTRE DAME.
> 
> Now that we're on the ND kick, i do shed a tear or two watching Rudy. Him sacking that GT QB and getting carried off the field, just a feel good story!


Had a couple of lady engineers work for me - One from ND & one from Marquette - ITO the sun rises & sets where they walk so it is just not the FB team - being a BB fan I used to ask them regularly if any of the white Catholic boys played on the hardcourt or if they had to import their entertainers from the ghetto . It's a good day when ND gets beat at anything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

coachmo said:


> Dustin, I have to agree with you. There are many formidable places for opposing teams to play but none rival Tiger Stadium on a Saturday night.


And after this win over the Gamecocks, the Bayou Bengals are now 47-1 Since 2002 when playing @ Night _in Death Valley_.

Bama is next on the Night Schedule.....and if the odds play out just right(Not likely) we could have another 1 vs. 2 on our hands. Lord help the talking heads if that happens. 

That one loss was to Tim Tebow in 09'.

I think it's understood that the Tigers are a different animal @ Night, add in the 93,000+ Crazy *********'s cheering them on and the odds increase 

Where we don't play good is 11:00 a.m. with the chickens like we will next weekend. LOL!


----------



## DSemple

I've got a case of BBQ sauce I'll put on Oklahoma in the Notre Dame game. 


K State Alum and Dad

Don


----------



## mjiorle

Easy fellas, I said I'm an SEC Fan... If there were a legit playoff system, I think it would likely be 2 SEC teams in the finals. However, in the current system, it is pure speculation (or computer speculation), as it was with the previous system. On paper, ND plays as solid of a schedule as anyone outside the SEC. Oregon has looked good so far too. As for the Houstons and Boises, it's hard to put them in the mix with the big boys when they only play one or two decent teams a year. Much easier to "get up" and beat one or two decent teams than it is to go through the weekly grind of the big boys. Then if you throw rivalries into the mix, you can throw out the records, because it's going to be a tough game regardless of the rankings. I think LSU is a better team than the way they were playing prior to beating SC, but is that win diminished if SC craps out on the rest of the season? (which they have before) It shouldn't but how does it factor into the BCS if SC loses a couple more games? 

Mike


----------



## Dustin D

mjiorle said:


> how does it factor into the BCS if SC loses a couple more games?
> 
> Mike


SC losses would be calculated in.

This is also the reason the Computers loved LSU last year. LSU beat Oregon for the season opener, then Oregon went on to win 12 games, similar with WVU. Then LSU beat Bama who also went on to win the rest of their games.

*angry face*> looking back at the 2011 schedule. ANY other team in the nation and we'd have bought home the crystal. Twice in one year, not a chance.

Man that's going to hurt for a long time.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> I disagree, If ND wins out with also a undefeated SEC and Oregon team, ND would be left out due to not having a conferance championship to play in. If ND is 1 of 2 undefeated teams or the only undefeated team, then of course they'll make it.


BS. ND plays the toughest schedule in the country. They'll go. Same if there is 1 loss for the teams. 

The SEC could have 3 1 loss teams after The SEC Champ Game.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> ND plays the toughest schedule in the country.


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's the truth.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's the truth.


No, it's not dude. 

Irish opponents so far are 22-16

OU, K-State, LSU, Florida, S. Carolina and Bama(pretty much in that order) all have tougher Strength of Schedules and are in the Title race too.


----------



## TDB87

I've just not bought into that ND is a nat'l title team. People want to give Alabama a hard time about their schedule up to this point. But what about ND and who they've played up to now? I've heard a ba-zillion times this years about how the ND win vs Mich was a good signiture win, how they beat a illusive denard robinson michigan team bla bla bla. Michgan turned the ball over 6 times, ND should of beat them as bad as bama did, its pretty bad to not capatilize on that many turn overs and only win a game 13-6. The same ppl are down playing the michigan team that alabama THUMPED to start the year. I think in two weeks, Oklahoma is going to beat up on ND pretty bad. That'll end the talk for ND.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> People want to give Alabama a hard time about their schedule up to this point. But what about ND and who they've played up to now?


Probably b/c based off of SOS alone, they have played a harder schedule than Bama and b/c their like USC and OU. They are loved from....when these NOW 50+ year old sports talkers were playing. 

I'll agree with you about ND as of now, but Bama doesn't play South Carolina, Florida or Georgia this year.
So their only signature win is against a Big 10 Team that they played in Tuscaloosa. Same with LSU









So Bama also only has 1 chance left at a signature win, when they play LSU b/c I'm not buying the CowBells tune.

Bama opponents are 19-19 and their next game is against the 3-3 Vols.


----------



## badbullgator

Dustin D said:


> And after this win over the Gamecocks, the Bayou Bengals are now 47-1 Since 2002 when playing @ Night _in Death Valley_.
> 
> Bama is next on the Night Schedule.....and if the odds play out just right(Not likely) we could have another 1 vs. 2 on our hands. Lord help the talking heads if that happens.
> 
> That one loss was to Tim Tebow in 09'.
> 
> I think it's understood that the Tigers are a different animal @ Night, add in the 93,000+ Crazy *********'s cheering them on and the odds increase
> 
> Where we don't play good is 11:00 a.m. with the chickens like we will next weekend. LOL!



yeah if only all their games were indoors where the heat is not so bad.
Go Gators Regards


----------



## RookieTrainer

I hear you on the whole "Death Valley at night" thing. But Alabama has historically done pretty well down there regardless of the kickoff time. Weren't we supposed to lose last January because we were playing in LSU's backyard or something like that?

Just kidding. I am hoping that Alabama can make it to November 3 undefeated so it will be just as big a game as it was last year and looks to be for some time.

Also, if things go to plan, Alabama will get the best of SC, Fla, and UGa in Atlanta for a winner-take-all matchup.


----------



## Dustin D

badbullgator said:


> yeah if only all their games were indoors where the heat is not so bad.
> Go Gators Regards


har har har  ...injuries and you know it


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

In honor of one of our past members Bob G............
ROLL TIDE !!!


----------



## BonMallari

the way the schedule plays out, the schools that lost a game early may end up near the top as opposed to those that may eventually lose late in the year....ND will lose to either OU or Southern Cal, possibly both...OU can run the table and win the Big 12...the USC vs Oregon game will end up either knocking UO out of the MNC or give USC some traction into claiming a shot at it....IMO all the teams are playing for ONE spot, the chance to play Bama for all the marbles...dont forget about FreeShoesU


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I think it is time for Mack Brown, Univ of TX, to go. The Aggies are finding a way to win this year instead of just the opposite. 
I think they are going to have their hands full this coming Sat with LSU. The Aggies could actually win eight games this year. The possible victories: Sam Houston State, Auburn and Missouri. Miss State is playing awful good right now but.... And there is not much of chance against AL.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> the way the schedule plays out, the schools that lost a game early may end up near the top as opposed to those that may eventually lose late in the year....ND will lose to either OU or Southern Cal, possibly both...OU can run the table and win the Big 12...the USC vs Oregon game will end up either knocking UO out of the MNC or give USC some traction into claiming a shot at it....IMO all the teams are playing for ONE spot, the chance to play Bama for all the marbles...dont forget about FreeShoesU


Bama still has to play LSU at Tiger Stadium and at night. LSU has the revenge factor on their side along with as stout a D as one will find in college ball. I expect Bama to come out of that game with a bloody nose even with LSU's marginal QB. I expect Hilliard, Ware, Ford and Hill to wear their D out. 

Looking at schedules, Oregon has the easiest route and any SEC(LSU, Bama, Florida, SC) team would be licking their chops for a chance to play them for the entire enchallada.


----------



## TDB87

Franco said:


> I expect Hilliard, Ware, Ford and Hill to wear their D out.
> .[/QUOTE
> 
> was that you expectations in January as well?


----------



## TDB87

So what do y'all think about all the dumpster fire programs out there? Auburn, Arkansas,Tennessee,Texas, considering the high standards these programs are use to, who do y'all think is gone and coming in to replace the coaches?


----------



## jerod

Wayne Nutt said:


> I think it is time for Mack Brown, Univ of TX, to go.


. What's the use of him leaving now. Already let their coach of the future leave. Which makes me happy because he is doing a fine job at Florida


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Bama still has to play LSU at Tiger Stadium and at night. LSU has the revenge factor on their side along with as stout a D as one will find in college ball. I expect Bama to come out of that game with a bloody nose even with LSU's marginal QB. I expect Hilliard, Ware, Ford and Hill to wear their D out.
> 
> Looking at schedules, Oregon has the easiest route and any SEC(LSU, Bama, Florida, SC) team would be licking their chops for a chance to play them for the entire enchallada.


Well Oregon still remembers last years opener so I'm sure they would like a shot too.




TDB87 said:


> Franco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Hilliard, Ware, Ford and Hill to wear their D out.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> was that you expectations in January as well?
Click to expand...











Barron, Hightower, Upshaw, Kirkpatrick, Menzie, Chapman...are they still on the roster?



/


----------



## Franco

An indepth look at this year's Heisman prospects;-)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gODZzSOelss

Hey Gooser, how 'bout that Peyton Manning? I haven't seen him have that much fun in a long time!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

In this mornings paper, Mack Brown won't retire. So, I guess UT will have to fire him. UT let Will Muschamp (sp?) get away but there will be lots of good coaches interested in a UT head coach job.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Well Oregon still remembers last years opener so I'm sure they would like a shot too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barron, Hightower, Upshaw, Kirkpatrick, Menzie, Chapman...are they still on the roster?
> 
> 
> 
> /


They done there deeds and some other players have filled their roles nicely. Of course the Bama D isn't as good as last year,but its still one of ,if not, the best in the land. There is always slight downfall when you draft away top picks year after year, but one of the things Saban and staff do better than any other program in America is developing the players.

Anyways, I can't wait for Bama and TN this weekend. I hate TN with a passion.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> In this mornings paper, Mack Brown won't retire. So, I guess UT will have to fire him. UT let Will Muschamp (sp?) get away but there will be lots of good coaches interested in a UT head coach job.



UT wont fire Mack they will reassign him within the athletic dept the same way they did with John Mackovic (his job was to find the Univ a golf property)or the deep pocketed alums like Red McCombs will write a check and buy out his contract..You can bet that many coaches will apply for the job when it becomes available because they know that UT paid MB 5million per year....but as long as DeLoss Dodds is the AD they will always make the safe hire of the coach that says all the right things and is non controversial...image is everything on the Forty Acres


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> In this mornings paper, Mack Brown won't retire. So, I guess UT will have to fire him. UT let Will Muschamp (sp?) get away but there will be lots of good coaches interested in a UT head coach job.


Yeah, Texas isn't firing Mack Brown. 

Rumors of St. Nick going to Austin if it was available. Donno how much of a chance that really is though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dr. Ed, are you ready to accept LSU winning this weekend in College Station? 11:00 kickoff is for the birds though.


----------



## MikeBoley

Jacob we will see, Aggies are at home. If it was in Death Valley your prediction would carry more weight. Kyle Field can be very inhospitable to any foes. To bad the SEC made us move the corp to the corner. Guess they had to level the playing field.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/4167492-123/rabalais-lsu-and-am-will

Scott Rabalais looking to poke the old coals of a rivalry from my youth. I loved the idea of TAMU joining The SEC. 

Johnny Manziel brings an interesting skill set. If LSU's DL dominates the LOS like most anticipate, "Johnny Football" will have to do something that Keith Price couldn't do. The early kickoff is the only thing holding this game back. A clash of styles. Plenty of room for drama. It'll be a fun game to watch IMO. Unfortunately I won't catch a lick of it.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Scott Rabalais



Man I'd love to take a poll here on who could pronounce that last name. LOL
One of the oldest names in Louisiana History along with my last name.

I work on Fort Polk so we have lots of retired foreigners. I like to post up random Louisiana names and words just to hear them try and pronounce them. I tell them all the time, don't feel bad, even us born and raised here have trouble pronouncing some of these names ROFL!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. No doubt. We had guys from Sweden @ a job in Port Hudson this year. 

This picture is just because. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeBoley

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://theadvocate.com/sports/lsu/4167492-123/rabalais-lsu-and-am-will
> 
> Scott Rabalais looking to poke the old coals of a rivalry from my youth. I loved the idea of TAMU joining The SEC.
> 
> Johnny Manziel brings an interesting skill set. If LSU's DL dominates the LOS like most anticipate, "Johnny Football" will have to do something that Keith Price couldn't do. The early kickoff is the only thing holding this game back. A clash of styles. Plenty of room for drama. It'll be a fun game to watch IMO. Unfortunately I won't catch a lick of it.


as football should be. Won in the trenches. I will be at Port A and wont get to see it either unless someone brings a tv.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Dr. Ed, are you ready to accept LSU winning this weekend in College Station? 11:00 kickoff is for the birds though.


If the Aggies lose it certainly will not ruin my day, they have a nice competitive team and are far from the worst team in the SEC West. In 2 or 3 years they might be quite pesky, their 3 polint loss to the Gators is looking better and better. When I was in school we played an annual game with LSU and got beat up almost every year, can you spell the Chinese Bandits? Losing to Les's team would not be humiliating whereas UT's loss to the Sooners was!


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Franco said:


> Typical SEC game, physical D and great RB's. Game wasn't as close as the score. I want to see some Steven Rivers at QB! LSU's D line is as good as it gets in College Football.
> 
> Beating the 3rd ranked team in the nation was sweet!


I didn't think it was sweet at all. Kinda tasted a little bitter to me but the Tigers' lines threw my boys around out there. Either way, it was a good game and came down to the last few seconds. I can't take that kind of pressure every weekend. We have another tough one this weekend at The Swamp but at least it's a day game. It's too bad they all can't come to Williams Brice.


----------



## EdA

MikeBoley said:


> as football should be. Won in the trenches. I will be at Port A and wont get to see it either unless someone brings a tv.


Do they have TV in Port Arthur?


----------



## Brandoned

EdA said:


> If the Aggies lose it certainly will not ruin my day, they have a nice competitive team and are far from the worst team in the SEC West. In 2 or 3 years they might be quite pesky, their 3 polint loss to the Gators is looking better and better. When I was in school we played an annual game with LSU and got beat up almost every year, can you spell the Chinese Bandits? Losing to Les's team would not be humiliating whereas UT's loss to the Sooners was!


Dr Ed my Tigers have the last place locked up in the SEC West and for a long time if we don't do something to change things. Pulling for the Aggies this weekend though!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

MikeBoley said:


> as football should be. Won in the trenches. I will be at Port A and wont get to see it either unless someone brings a tv.


Agreed. 

I'll be in lovely Wynnewood. Maybe Mr. Danny will have a blue ribbon come Friday. Good luck @ Port Arthur. 



EdA said:


> If the Aggies lose it certainly will not ruin my day, they have a nice competitive team and are far from the worst team in the SEC West. In 2 or 3 years they might be quite pesky, their 3 polint loss to the Gators is looking better and better. When I was in school we played an annual game with LSU and got beat up almost every year, can you spell the Chinese Bandits? Losing to Les's team would not be humiliating whereas UT's loss to the Sooners was!


I didn't imply it would ruin your day. I'm very much aware of The Chinese Bandits. Agree completely about the beat down in Dallas a week ago.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Do they have TV in Port Arthur?


:lol: :lol: 



Brandoned said:


> Dr Ed my Tigers have the last place locked up in the SEC West and for a long time if we don't do something to change things. Pulling for the Aggies this weekend though!


Mizzou plays in the east.


----------



## Brandoned

Jacob Hawkes said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mizzou plays in the east.


Don't guess you know everything, Auburn is who I was talking about!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, it's not common knowledge who your team is.


----------



## EdA

Brandoned said:


> Don't guess you know everything, Auburn is who I was talking about!!!


Brandon that's the worst looking thing they've trotted out since I have been interested in Auburn football, Turbeville was fired with a much better team than that. Anyone gathering wood for the fire? Is Chizik's job secure?


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Man I'd love to take a poll here on who could pronounce that last name. LOL
> One of the oldest names in Louisiana History along with my last name.
> 
> I work on Fort Polk so we have lots of retired foreigners. I like to post up random Louisiana names and words just to hear them try and pronounce them. I tell them all the time, don't feel bad, even us born and raised here have trouble pronouncing some of these names ROFL!


Rab a lay

Can you pronounce...Erath?


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Anyone gathering wood for the fire? Is Chizik's job secure?


brandon, i am not an auburn fan. from an insider's point of view, could you comment on how it is a team goes out and puts headgear in lsu for a close game and then can't beat arkansas or ole miss? i am shocked.

dr. ed, bon wanted chizik at texas in an earlier post.......i think he's available. coaches dye and jordan(jerrrrdn) never won a national title and they kept them around forever. poor chizik may not be so lucky. finebaum show regulars (including the famous tammy) are getting a little restless.


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Rab a lay
> 
> Can you pronounce...Erath?


C'mon! I knew you'd know it. 

No I can't  lol ... maybe 'her-wrath' ?

How about Acoin?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Oh Q (Ka) win is it.


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> C'mon! I knew you'd know it.
> 
> No I can't  lol ... maybe 'her-wrath' ?
> 
> How about Acoin?


AUcoin. Jacob got it right.

Can you say...e rat.

I have one of those thing a ma jiggies in my new truck, a blue tooth. So, last week I'm on my way to New Orleans and I need to call work. So, I pressed the little phone symbol on my steering wheel and said, "T Hebert", " The voice prompt says" T A-bear not found". So I said, "T He bert" and got through!;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Ay bear wouldn't work huh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dustin D

It's more like 'Aw-Kwan' but drop the 'n'.

HAHA! BlueTooth!

I'm sorry sir, but did you mean 'Hubert?' rofl


Cajun On-Star! Tell you've seen it!


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> It's more like 'Aw-Kwan' but drop the 'n'.
> 
> HAHA! BlueTooth!
> 
> I'm sorry sir, but did you mean 'Hubert?' rofl
> 
> 
> Cajun On-Star! Tell you've seen it!


The guy with the UL cap on backwards is the drummer for Slack Jaw Jane.


----------



## RookieTrainer

EdA said:


> Is Chizik's job secure?


We Bama fans hope they keep Chizik almost as bad as the *uburn fans wanted us to keep Shula.


----------



## Brandoned

EdA said:


> Brandon that's the worst looking thing they've trotted out since I have been interested in Auburn football, Turbeville was fired with a much better team than that. Anyone gathering wood for the fire? Is Chizik's job secure?


Dr Ed I heard after Saturday's game that he had several realtor's leave buisness cards in his mail box. Yes the wood has been gathered up and from what I have heard, the first one will be axed this Saturday if Vandy wins (and they will). Trust me things are bad right now, the O and D are a divided team right now and so on. My family has had season tickets since there was dirt on the field and I have yet to go to a game and will not go. Good news is we beat Bama last week, in swimming....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://espn.go.com/colleges/lsu/foo...ers-their-experience-dual-threat-quarterbacks

Article of LSU's DL talking about stopping "Johnny Football".

Tweets from Rece Davis yesterday.

"@ESPN_ReceDavis: @Mark_Schlabach I'll give away our ages. Reminds me of manning. Archie. I only saw film of Archie at om but it was like that. Tarkington too"

"@ESPN_ReceDavis: @Mark_Schlabach If LSU isn't sleepy, I don't think Johnny football will find the running room he's used to seeing. But man is he creative."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Good game.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Good game.



It was a good game....A&M came to play, but you cant turn the ball over against a physical team like LSU and expect to win...looks like your early assessment of Mettenberger was just that, a bit early....good thing for Texas that they dont play the Aggies anytime soon because they have no one near fast enough or who can tackle well enough to tackle Manziel

and Florida looks like the real deal..Muschamp has them playing tough physical football, and Brent Pease has brought the Boise St playbook with him to the SEC


----------



## badbullgator

CHOMP CHOMP bitches


----------



## jerod

badbullgator said:


> CHOMP CHOMP bitches


Where is the like button at???


----------



## TDB87

Roll Tide!
Alabama took care of Tennessee as i expected that they would. A lot of the talking heads were saying Bama secondary would have a hard time with Bray and the TN recievers. I think the Bama secondary answered alot of question that people had about this defense. 


Ready for MissSt!!


----------



## leemac

If Oregon, K-State and Notre Dame all win out, will a one loss SEC champ have a chance at the National title?


----------



## BonMallari

leemac said:


> If Oregon, K-State and Notre Dame all win out, will a one loss SEC champ have a chance at the National title?


probably , but only if that one loss team is the SEC Champ...if Alabama were to win out but lose in the SEC title game I could see them still going...but the USC Trojans still have Notre Dame and Oregon on their schedule so they could win out and be a one loss team in the mix, as could Oklahoma if they win out and win the Big 12..the teams that lost early may be better off than those that lose late...lots of scenarios left


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The Aggies left seven points on the field (missed pat and two missed field goals). Those points made the difference between winning and loosing. And one of the field goals was practically a chip shot. But LSU won fair and square and it was the outcome I was expecting. Two loses to the top 3 and 6 team by only a small margin shows they can compete in the SEC. 
I don't look forward to the AL game but who knows they could have a bad day. It will have to be a really bad day though.

I think they will win this week against the other AL team.


----------



## badbullgator

BonMallari said:


> probably , but only if that one loss team is the SEC Champ...if Alabama were to win out but lose in the SEC title game I could see them still going...but the USC Trojans still have Notre Dame and Oregon on their schedule so they could win out and be a one loss team in the mix, as could Oklahoma if they win out and win the Big 12..the teams that lost early may be better off than those that lose late...lots of scenarios left


Close, but a one loss Bama will be playing a no loss SEC champ Florida or vice versa


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Once again, there could easily be 3 1 loss SEC teams @ the end of the season.


----------



## rboudet

TDB87 said:


> Roll Tide!
> Alabama took care of Tennessee as i expected that they would. A lot of the talking heads were saying Bama secondary would have a hard time with Bray and the TN recievers. I think the Bama secondary answered alot of question that people had about this defense.
> Ready for MissSt!!


if the Vols had any kind of secondary that would have been a very close game. Bama got some cheap points off of several blown coverages.


----------



## TDB87

rboudet said:


> if the Vols had any kind of secondary that would have been a very close game. Bama got some cheap points off of several blown coverages.




You're right, it might of been 37-13. 
McCarron was putting the ball on the money on the longer balls and was hitting his check downs when the long ball wasn't there. It sho enough wasn't gonna be closer because the TN offense left pts on the field, because they got shut down on the ground and didn't have much going for them on the pass.


----------



## badbullgator

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Once again, there could easily be 3 1 loss SEC teams @ the end of the season.



Sure Florida and Bama. One has to lose the championship and the winner could also lose one along the way. 
Miss state may be able to hold on and finish with one loss but I doubt it. That leaves only Fl and Bama with one loss. 
I know your saying LSPhew but Bama is going to give them loss number 2. They are also 128th in passing, 28th in rushing, 52 in points for, and 10th in points against. That ain't going to finish them with one loss.


----------



## rboudet

Alabama is the greatest, they've played nothing but powerhouse teams so far, and they make no mistakes.


----------



## TDB87

There are a lot of teams out there who haven't played much of a schedule. Not just Bama. ND has played no one, Lsu has played a few teams and got handled by FL and beat a SC team that Florida murdered in the swamp. Oregon-nobody, Kstate- OK and depends on your thought of WVU. As of now FL has the most impresive resume hands down. But with the eye test Bama is the most complete team in the nation and also the most balanced on offense and the most balanced on defense.These next 3-4 weeks will tell a whole lot for a lot of teams, several teams like Bama,oregon,ND are back loaded schedules. I expect my Tide to keep on Rollin though.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I assume you are an LSU fan due to location and name. If so, you should be happy that your team will have its shot in a couple of weeks. Assuming of course that Bama gets by a vastly improved MSU team this week. 



rboudet said:


> Alabama is the greatest, they've played nothing but powerhouse teams so far, and they make no mistakes.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Let's see. 32-13, 30-6, and 38-10 the last three meetings, including last year. You are confident that there has been some MAJOR improvement in your Gators. They are better, but I don't know if they are that much better. 



badbullgator said:


> Close, but a one loss Bama will be playing a no loss SEC champ Florida or vice versa


----------



## rboudet

RookieTrainer said:


> I assume you are an LSU fan due to location and name. If so, you should be happy that your team will have its shot in a couple of weeks. Assuming of course that Bama gets by a vastly improved MSU team this week.


Yes and yes. But I don't see things through purple and gold glasses. I think our defense can hang with any off them, our offense needs some luck with it. Just depends what offense shows up for Nov 3rd. But , but you can throw everything out the window come 7pm Nov 3rd. I dont expect LSU to fall apart like a nickel mop like they did in the NC game. It will be a hard fought game that either team could win. And yes I wouldn't take Miss State lightly


----------



## leemac

badbullgator said:


> Close, but a one loss Bama will be playing a no loss SEC champ Florida or vice versa


I'm living a pipe dream. I pray that Richt will have the Dawgs show up for the "World's Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party" but the bullpuppies that went to Carolina may be fishing in the St. Johns next Saturday. We have the talent. Do we have the metal and the marbles? We shall see. GO DAWGS! I broke my chair regards............


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> The Aggies left seven points on the field (missed pat and two missed field goals). Those points made the difference between winning and loosing.


...and so did LSU's FaceMask at the end to extend the Aggies chances which led to 7 points with only 70 seconds left on the clock. 

That penalty made the game like 15 minutes longer than it should have been.

LSU gave the Aggies 102 yards, most of them on 3rd down.

We have some horrible issues on penalties. 13 for 102 yds this weekend.

I have no clue what to expect Nov. 3rd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> The Aggies left seven points on the field (missed pat and two missed field goals). Those points made the difference between winning and loosing. And one of the field goals was practically a chip shot. But LSU won fair and square and it was the outcome I was expecting. Two loses to the top 3 and 6 team by only a small margin shows they can compete in the SEC.
> I don't look forward to the AL game but who knows they could have a bad day. It will have to be a really bad day though.
> 
> I think they will win this week against the other AL team.


Drew Alleman missed a FG too. The simple fact is LSU shutdown Johnny Football after the 2nd possession of the game. Who gets up for an 11:00 KO???? The terribly coached LSU team had a crap load of penalties against them. What about all the drops by LSU WRs? Do I count that in the if & buts were candy & nuts everyday would be Christmas collection?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

leemac said:


> I'm living a pipe dream. I pray that Richt will have the Dawgs show up for the "World's Largest Outdoor Cocktail Party" but the bullpuppies that went to Carolina may be fishing in the St. Johns next Saturday. We have the talent. Do we have the metal and the marbles? We shall see. GO DAWGS! I broke my chair regards............


Georgia/LSU in Atlanta again.


----------



## BonMallari

guess it costs more to tailgate in the SEC


----------



## Dustin D

Floating around the net;



> This is a list of starters that or currently not playing. Tell me what coach in the country could be 7-1 in the SEC with 45% of the starting lineup out?
> 
> 1. Starting RB (Blue)
> 2. Starting LT (Faulk)
> 3. Starting RT (Hurst)
> 4. Starting RG (Williford)
> 5. Starting RG (Turner)
> 6. Starting C (Lonergan)
> 7. Starting CB/PR (Mathieu)
> 8. Starting OLB (T. Jones)
> 9. Starting OLB (Muncie)
> 10. Starting OLB (K. Alexander)


for what it's worth...

I still can't wrap my mind around Miles/.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> guess it costs more to tailgate in the SEC


Damn Right!

They should have Texas's for $9.99


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Damn Right!
> 
> They should have Texas's for $9.99


even better because then you would have TEN bucks left to buy beer to put in the cooler.....


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Georgia/LSU in Atlanta again.


and you're prognosticating this based on what? How great UGA is playing while getting run off the field by USC and having UK put up a fight with them and having a 5pt win? We all know why you're so high up on LSBOO (besides your purple and gold glasses) , because of Mettsiah, the almighty best QB to ever grace the SEC, I must say, he is having a nice year "lighting" up all those secondarys...


----------



## Franco

LSU has a bye this weekend and Bama has to play a tough Miss St team.

Against BAMA, LSU is going to have to rely on thier D to get the win. That's because Bama will place 8 in the box to stop the Tigers run game and make Mettenberg throw the ball. If Mett has a good game the Tigers will win. That and the fact that it is almost impossible for teams to beat LSU at night, at home. If Mett is as inconsistent as he has been for most of the season, Bama wins.

And, a two loss SEC team is better than Oregon, ND or Kansas.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> and you're prognosticating this based on what?


...maybe the fact that it's College Football in October.

You just never know what's going to happen. 

TT shuts down WVU, then lets TCU put up 53 points?
Fla St. gets rocked by NC State then puts up 51 on BC,
A&M puts up 69 points and 500 yds, then well we know what happen,
South Carolina goes on a 2 week slump?

I mean I could go on with stories like this for a dozen more teams. You just never know what the heck mental flub some teams are going to get over or have week in and week out in College Football in OCTOBER!

UGA knows that if they beat the Gators, and finish off Auburn and Ole'Miss they go to the SEC Championship AGAIN!

They also HATE Florida, so it'll be a Rivalry game for the ages if they come to play. They'd love NOTHING more than to end Florida's chances.


----------



## Franco

UL Ragin Cajun Water Ski Team takes NCAA second place in the nation for 2012!;-)


----------



## RookieTrainer

I hear you, but I am not sure I agree.

It appears to me that, as of this moment, Alabama is simply a better team than LSU. That said, MSU has not beaten us very much, but they have always beaten us up in a very physical football game. While we are doing that, LSU will be sitting at home healing up and getting players back.

You can't throw everything out the window just because the game is at night in BR. You should know that Alabama has historically enjoyed a lot of success down there whether during the day or at night. I don't know of any Alabama fan who trembles at the mention of Death Valley, nor should we. The team that plays there regularly is another story, however.

As I see it right now, LSU is probably one of 2 - 3 teams that can begin to match up physically with Alabama, which of course means the converse is true as well. If both teams play as good as they can play Alabama wins. If Mett pulls a Stephen Garcia, or if Alabama somehow shows up not ready to survive the first 1.5 quarters or so as the residual anger from last January wears off, or if Bama turns the ball over, LSU will win. I am of course assuming no injuries either this week or next, which could change the entire complexion of the game.

I will say this: I am interested to see how our D matches up with your O. Everybody thought UT would be our first real test, but they could not run the ball with any consistency. If LSU can somehow line up and run on Bama it could be a very long evening for Bama fans. If anybody is physical enough to actually do this it would be LSU for sure.

I just wish I was coming down there to eat at Pyrrain's and George's. Not to mention the tailgating before the game in BR. 

Does anybody know if/when Middendorf's over in Manchac will be reopening?



rboudet said:


> Yes and yes. But I don't see things through purple and gold glasses. I think our defense can hang with any off them, our offense needs some luck with it. Just depends what offense shows up for Nov 3rd. But , but you can throw everything out the window come 7pm Nov 3rd. I dont expect LSU to fall apart like a nickel mop like they did in the NC game. It will be a hard fought game that either team could win. And yes I wouldn't take Miss State lightly


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> And, a two loss SEC team is better than Oregon, ND or Kansas.


That would be Kansas State, KU is abysmal, time will tell about Kansas State but no coach in the country gets more from his team than Bill Snyder does, they pretty much drubbed OU in Norman and that has happened very rarely


----------



## Lonny Taylor

Amen Dr. Ed. Don't forget they also went to Morgantown and handed WVA their backside to them on a plate. I am really rooting for them this year with their center coming from the HS team my boy is playing for this year. Their defense just keeps getting better every game. If they keep on winning I am figuring they will be in the big game. Once again Bill Synder has turned the program around to one of the class acts in the country. By the way that center wanted to go to Oklahoma State and they snubbed him. Isaac and he still wrestle with each other when he comes for workouts with the team. Great kid and only a red shirt sophmore.

LT


----------



## rboudet

"Does anybody know if/when Middendorf's over in Manchac will be reopening?"
They have been open for several weeks. When they rebuilt after Katrina it was done with future flooding in mind.


----------



## Dustin D

I don't see LSU's O-Line being very dominant against Bama. Successful some, but not Dominate.

The only way I see LSU winning is with more than one TRICK play that leads to points on the board. Not likely.

I also am anxious to see McCarron. Our secondary isn't the BEST, but I doubt you'll see Bama receivers with their feet planted in the endzone just waiting for McCarron to set his feet and throw the ball at them like he's been doing all year, especially last Saturday. That was horribly pathetic secondary coverage by TN.

I don't expect Messyberg to be spectacular, but I've noticed that Bama's secondary does get sucked in pretty hard at times to the play action. Not sure if that will be a problem but just noticed it the last couple games and against TN.

Should be a good game, but the 'HAT' will have to come out for this one and pull something big off at least once.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

All this talk about the gumps not being concerned with DV is typical. After Nov 3 LSU will be 10-4 against them since 2000.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> All this talk about the gumps not being concerned with DV is typical. After Nov 3 LSU will be 10-4 against them since 2000.


Jacob, why the year 2,000 cut off? Does the record change more in Alabama's favor if you go back another fifty years, twenty years? As a Pac Ten, Big Sky Conference guy I really don't know much about LSU's or Alabama's records, just thought it was curious how you put the "since 2000" in there.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Jacob, why the year 2,000 cut off? Does the record change more in Alabama's favor if you go back another fifty years, twenty years? As a Pac Ten, Big Sky Conference guy I really don't know much about LSU's or Alabama's records, just thought it was curious how you put the "since 2000" in there.


Actually it should have been 98'. This would be considered the modern era of College Football being as that's when the current system that College Football runs on began.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

John Robinson said:


> Jacob, why the year 2,000 cut off? Does the record change more in Alabama's favor if you go back another fifty years, twenty years? As a Pac Ten, Big Sky Conference guy I really don't know much about LSU's or Alabama's records, just thought it was curious how you put the "since 2000" in there.


Actually, since the DiNardo days, LSU has dominated the gumps. Really the only time when they had continued success was when Bear Bryant was coaching.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Actually it should have been 98'. This would be considered the modern era of College Football being as that's when the current system that College Football runs on began.


Revisionist college football history....or maybe because you werent old enough/or born yet so anything before that is irrelevant ?


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Revisionist college football history....or maybe because you werent old enough/or born yet so anything before that is irrelevant ?


Yea, that's exactly what I said









I thought I said it pretty clearly but will try again.

The Modern Era of Football is the BCS Era. This Era started in 1998 when ALL OF Division I Football started following its RULES. Since it changed the game of College Football it was the dawn of a new Era.

This is why you don't hear Sports Analyst say, 'Well you know Jim, against Purdue, Notre Dame leads this series 56–26–2"....about a Rivlary started in 1896.

Talking about Football in absolutes would be ridiculous.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> ...maybe the fact that it's College Football in October.
> 
> You just never know what's going to happen.
> 
> TT shuts down WVU, then lets TCU put up 53 points?
> Fla St. gets rocked by NC State then puts up 51 on BC,
> A&M puts up 69 points and 500 yds, then well we know what happen,
> South Carolina goes on a 2 week slump?
> 
> I mean I could go on with stories like this for a dozen more teams. You just never know what the heck mental flub some teams are going to get over or have week in and week out in College Football in OCTOBER!
> 
> UGA knows that if they beat the Gators, and finish off Auburn and Ole'Miss they go to the SEC Championship AGAIN!
> 
> They also HATE Florida, so it'll be a Rivalry game for the ages if they come to play. They'd love NOTHING more than to end Florida's chances.


I agree with you, the only thing predictable in college football is the known fact that it is un predictable. I just like giving Jacob a hard time about his assessment of Mettsiah to begin the year. Fl vs GA will be a good game, Bama vs MS will be a good game, Bama VS LSU will be a great game under the lights in death valley. I look forward to the next several weeks. I've got bama winning by 17 over state. I think vegas opened them up as a 24pt favorite


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> Yea, that's exactly what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I said it pretty clearly but will try again.
> 
> The Modern Era of Football is the BCS Era. This Era started in 1998 when ALL OF Division I Football started following its RULES. Since it changed the game of College Football it was the dawn of a new Era.
> 
> This is why you don't hear Sports Analyst say, 'Well you know Jim, against Purdue, Notre Dame leads this series 56–26–2"....about a Rivlary started in 1896.
> 
> Talking about Football in absolutes would be ridiculous.


Thats a bunch of BS, now because of the BCS all college football history before 1998 is irrelevant? I remember going to watch my uncle play guard for USC in the early fifties, I was at the 1967 USC-UCLA game where OJ ran for a 67 yard touchdown to win the game late in the fourth quarter 21-20. The game today is the same as it was in the 60's, same rules with perhaps a tweak or two, but it still comes down to blocking, tackling, running, throwing and catching the football. To just wish away past accomplishments, records and National Championships is, to me, a form of denial.

I don't feel old, but as you can see from my post I have witnessed a lot of football over the years, and I have learned to take a longer term view of the sport as my team has had it's ups and downs over the decades, nothing last forever. As a lifelong USC fan I have lived through long periods of good and bad. Strings of National Championships when I was in HS and College, then a ten year period where we lost to Notre Dame every year, then a turnaround in the 2000's, then the prohibition from the Reggie Bush debacle. I am certain that if I live another 30 years, I'll live through some more good and bad years as will every other good college football program.

John


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> Floating around the net;
> 
> 
> 
> for what it's worth...
> 
> I still can't wrap my mind around Miles/.


i would say a coach with that many players out and a record of 7-1 should be looking for a new "strength and conditioning coach" and/or new "chief of campus police"!


----------



## TDB87

John Robinson said:


> Thats a bunch of BS, now because of the BCS all college football history before 1998 is irrelevant? I remember going to watch my uncle play guard for USC in the early fifties, I was at the 1967 USC-UCLA game where OJ ran for a 67 yard touchdown to win the game late in the fourth quarter 21-20. The game today is the same as it was in the 60's, same rules with perhaps a tweak or two, but it still comes down to blocking, tackling, running, throwing and catching the football. To just wish away past accomplishments, records and National Championships is, to me, a form of denial.
> 
> John


You're exactly right, John. Denial is what it is. I guess by that set of rules, or standards to go by, the "BCS era" will not matter once we get the playoff system in 2014. You cant erase history, even if you didn't have much positive history as a LSU fan.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Thats a bunch of BS, now because of the BCS all college football history before 1998 is irrelevant?


Seriously!? Are you two cut from the same cloth? are you both incapable of reading comprehension!?!?

The man asked why he stopped at 2000, I gave a good guess why. 

Get over your AGE EGO's already and stop putting words in my mouth.

Jeez......


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Yea, that's exactly what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you don't hear Sports Analyst say, 'Well you know Jim, against Purdue, Notre Dame leads this series 56–26–2"....about a Rivlary started in 1896.
> .


Actually at the begining of EVERY rivalry game i've seen, they always state the overall record of the teams, Bama Tn they did, Mich vs Mich St they did, AU VS UA they will, bama Vs LSU they will. What you never hear is, In the bcs era so and so team leads this rivalry, the rivalry didnt start in the bcs era. so why start the stats then .


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> I guess by that set of rules, or standards to go by, the "BCS era" will not matter once we get the playoff system in 2014.


Rules are standards to go by? what are you talking about?

It is an ERA. Years from now when looking bcak over STATS what we are in now will be known as the 'BCS Era' of football.

Why is that so hard to understand?


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Actually at the begining of EVERY rivalry game i've seen, they always state the overall record of the teams, Bama Tn they did, Mich vs Mich St they did, AU VS UA they will, bama Vs LSU they will. What you never hear is, In the bcs era so and so team leads this rivalry, the rivalry didnt start in the bcs era. so why start the stats then .



I watch ESPN/NFL all the time. You know what they say? 

'In the last Decade'
'In the past 12 years'
'Since 2000'

Always in refence to the last 10-12 years. They aren't talking about Championships won 50 years ago when talking about football today.

I've also rarely see the *ALL time VS *record of teams on any channel I watch. Sometimes one of the announcers might mention it if it's historical like Texas vs OU but it's not something often talked about when determining what to make of the current game.


----------



## TDB87

and actually in the rivalry the home team has struggled and lost ALOT. Less than 50% of the games have been won by the home team.


----------



## TDB87

Regardless if some of my statement is true and some of yours is true. None of the records are going to factor into determining the current game.


----------



## Dustin D

Here's the question;


John Robinson said:


> Jacob, why the year 2,000 cut off?


Here's my guess;


Dustin D said:


> Actually it should have been 98'. This would be considered the modern era of College Football being as that's when the current system(BCS) that College Football runs on began.



How you guys got to this below while quoting me I'm not sure;


BonMallari said:


> so anything before that is irrelevant ?





John Robinson said:


> Thats a bunch of BS, now because of the BCS all college football history before 1998 is irrelevant? To just wish away past accomplishments, records and National Championships is, to me, a form of denial.





TDB87 said:


> You cant erase history,



I never said it's irrelevant, (you guys did), but talking in football absolutes is ridiculous and not something often done when determining the outcome of a game being played in a few days.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Here's the question;
> 
> 
> Here's my guess;
> 
> 
> 
> How you guys got to this below while quoting me I'm not sure;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it's irrelevant, (you guys did), but talking in football absolutes is ridiculous and not something often done when determining the outcome of a game being played in a few days.


My point is , in 2019 are we just going to look back to 2014 for the series record since we will be in the "playoff era" ? NO. you won't hear jim say to bob " LSU leads the series in the playoff era". But like i said, no series past record will have a factor in determining the outcome of a soon to be played game.


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> The man asked why he stopped at 2000, I gave a good guess why.
> 
> 
> Jeez......


one good reason for a corndog to start there is the ncaa had bama on probation with scholarship reductions impacting seasons from ~'94 thru ~'07. usc and penn state will know what this is like over the next decade.

john r, the overall record since 1896 is bama 46 wins, lsu 25 wins....5 sister kissings. jacob is right in that lsu narrowly leads the series 15 wins to 14 wins with one tie since the passing of Coach Bryant.(almost half those 30 years being impacted by ncaa probations.....but hey, some one has to level a playing field).

included in these stats is the fact that lsu was winless against bama in it's own stadium for two decades....... even AT NIGHT!!!!!(if not for that knucklehead mike dubose, that streak may never have ended) alabama fans are scared to go to tiger stadium at night. not because they lose but because it is the only stadium that sells home tickets above and behind the visitors seats. before the br croud leaves the stadium midway through the 3rd they throw whatever they are drinking down on you before exiting. lol.


----------



## TDB87

Anyways, enough of the mumbo jumbo record talking. Lets talk foosball. Lets hear why LSU is going to beat bama in 2 weeks. And ill throw out ideas of how alabama will take care of M. State and then what they need to do in tiger stadium.


----------



## John Robinson

Ok Dustin, you made an honest attempt to answer my question and we jumped on you, sorry. That said I don't believe ESPN or most fans ignore all college football history before 1998. For many people including myself, the BCS is an abomination that makes the National Champion even more arbitrary than it was before, but other than the BCS way of determining who gets to play for the National Title, what else has changed in the way college football is played? As a huge USC fan, I guarantee you, every USC, Notre Dame or UCLA fan I know keeps track of every National Title they own and their records against each other going all the way back to the beginning. I'm not an Alabama fan but I would bet their fans feel the same about their gloried past, for an LSU fan, (not you) to arbitraily set a cut off date that makes their own record appear better seems dishonest.

John


----------



## Dustin D

Roger That.

My side-point is when determining a game outcome, looking past 10 years usually doesn't help.

I mean how would that conversation go?

Fan - "What do you guys think about Notre Dame's chances against USC this weekend?"

Other Fan, "I don't know, but remember in 47' when Notre Dame was undefeated going into Los Angeles?, Could have the same outcome right?"

See? LOL!

There has to be a cut off somewhere and most times it comes when something changes the game like the BCS Era did.

Plus you have to give us some newbie slack, it's not like LSU has a LONG Football History worthy of talking about  
Our Post Season history just got into Positive Territory


----------



## John Robinson

OK, I get your point. The LSU-Bama game should be a great one and past history will have nothing to do with what happens on the field in two weeks. Good luck to both of you as I have no stake in either team. I'm just waiting to spoil Notre Dame's season next month.


----------



## rboudet

What do you mean a corndog?


----------



## Dustin D

rboudet said:


> What do you mean a corndog?


See, it's so stupid, not even LSU fans know what it means. 

It's like calling the Bama fans 'gumps', it's just stupid and half of them don't get it.


----------



## TDB87

rboudet said:


> What do you mean a corndog?


Plain and simple, Lsu fans smell like corn dogs. You'd think with all the grilled meat,jumbalaaya and etoufees cooked during tailgates that they'd smell like that, but somehow someway the sweet sweet aroma of corndogs prevails among the LSU faithful.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Plain and simple, Lsu fans smell like corn dogs. You'd think with all the grilled meat,jumbalaaya and etoufees cooked during tailgates that they'd smell like that, but somehow someway the sweet sweet aroma of corndogs prevails among the LSU faithful.


Retarded...


----------



## rboudet

TDB87 said:


> Plain and simple, Lsu fans smell like corn dogs. You'd think with all the grilled meat,jumbalaaya and etoufees cooked during tailgates that they'd smell like that, but somehow someway the sweet sweet aroma of corndogs prevails among the LSU faithful.


That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Typical. I bet your a regular on the Finebaum show too. And by the way I don't agree with Jacob's Gump comments either. But corndogs? Alabama ******* County Fair food. We dont eat corndogs, thats for the common people.


----------



## BonMallari

So when we refer to a dog that was a National Amateur or National Open winner do we have to include if it was in the pre Entry Express Era


----------



## TDB87

rboudet said:


> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. Typical. I bet your a regular on the Finebaum show too. And by the way I don't agree with Jacob's Gump comments either. But corndogs? Alabama ******* County Fair food. We dont eat corndogs, thats for the common people.


I didn't give y'all that title. An Auburn fan did years ago. After you asked I hit up Wikipedia to copy and paste so you'd know. I couldn't copy from my phone so I winged it by what I read. Google it and you'll find exactly what i found. You ask questions, I supply answers. Stupid or not, did you want me to lie about it to make you happy with it. And I've never call his show for the record, however it can be humorous and extremely stupid at times, but neither because of me.

1. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_LSU_fans_smell_like_corndogs
2. http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_are_lsu_fans_called_corndogs
3. http://www.gatortailgating.com/content/the-story-lsu-fans-smelling-corn-dogs

The third one has the orginal post from the AU fan from the message board.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> So when we refer to a dog that was a National Amateur or National Open winner do we have to include if it was in the pre Entry Express Era


----------



## BonMallari

when in Texas I prefer Fletcher corny dogs, they used to be the official Corn Dog of the Texas State Fair, and the Byron Nelson Golf tournament


----------



## RookieTrainer

BonMallari said:


> So when we refer to a dog that was a National Amateur or National Open winner do we have to include if it was in the pre Entry Express Era


Bon, Alabama fans are used to opposing fans very carefully choosing the periods of time they like to talk about or even recall. If I were them, I would want to limit discussion to the years between 1997 and 2007 as much as I could too.


----------



## rboudet

BonMallari said:


> So when we refer to a dog that was a National Amateur or National Open winner do we have to include if it was in the pre Entry Express Era





RookieTrainer said:


> Bon, Alabama fans are used to opposing fans very carefully choosing the periods of time they like to talk about or even recall. If I were them, I would want to limit discussion to the years between 1997 and 2007 as much as I could too.


And none of that matters come Friday Mornings 

or Saturday afternoons/evenings


----------



## TDB87

What games are y'all looking forward to this weekend and who ya got? Fla/Ga, OK/ND, UA/MS are a few i'm ready to check out. I've got FL over GA. I just cant buy into Ga winning a game that matters, I think Arron Murray is still yet to beat a top 20 team since he's been a starter. He will definately have to bring his "A" game, if so they stand a chance. I expect him and Richt to choke another loss down. I think Ok will hammer ND. ND has to much of a mess at QB and i think for them to beat OK they would have to score 28pts and have a overall solid D to slow down OK, I just dont think ND will be able to. I think OK beats em by 2tds. Alabama will have a tough test with MS but will pull away in the 3rd&4th with the depth they have. I think bama wins by about 17. 

I've also been known to go winless while picking games a whole lot in my life. So i don't hold to much faith in my picks. Lol but i feel pretty good about the Bama pick.


----------



## roseberry

my picks?

i can say with certainty that the lsu bengal tigers *will not*, i repeat *will not *lose this weekend!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

*Bold Predictions; 

- *If UGA has '0' turnovers, they will win.

- Miss St. will bring the wood, just not out of halftime. 17-14 Bama @ Halftime, 38-14 Final - Bama 
and McCarron throws his first INT this year.

- Notre Dame will keep OU under 27 points, Notre Dame might score 17.
unless Chokelahouma shows up. 

- Texas Tech has already killed their once a year Giant. K-State is playing at their best right now and Texas Tech doesn't have the 'D' to stop them. 38-24?

- A&M should NOT sleep on Auburn. I'd HATE to play an SEC Team that hasn't won at home yet. Lot's of pinned up aggression there. Will they take it out on the new kids? Doubtful, but possible. 27-23 A&M

-LSU will get plenty of chances to score. Their 'D' will give them the ball back time and time again but will eventually wear out. The Offense will be stuttered not just by the Bama 'D' but by the horrible play calling as well. They'll miss FG's but give Bama a good fight. If the the 'Hat' pulls something out of his bag and it = 7 points, LSU takes home the 'V' by 3. Oh wait, this is not til next weekend.

like I said, BOLD Predictions


----------



## Buck Mann

Dustin D said:


> *Bold Predictions;
> 
> - *If UGA has '0' turnovers, they will win.


Not sure that is going to happen the way our D has been playing! It's nice to be playing UGA in a meaningful game for a change.

Buck


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> *Bold Predictions;
> 
> *
> - A&M should NOT sleep on Auburn. I'd HATE to play an SEC Team that hasn't won at home yet. Lot's of pinned up aggression there. Will they take it out on the new kids? Doubtful, but possible. 27-23 A&M


the Aggies will hang 50 on the hapless and helpless Tigers who probably have the worst team in the SEC with the possible exception of the other Tigers (Mizzou)


----------



## mjiorle

TDB, Re: ND, the mess isn't at quarterback, it's at the coach. Golson is legit! Watched him play every game for four years in HS. # 6 all time in the nation in TD passes, and missed 8 games as a senior due to injury, returned for playoffs and won a second state title against a team led by SC standout Jedeveon Clowney. Looks like he's playing scared.... Not of the defense, but of his sideline. I'll make no predictions, but I have to pull for the kid.
Mike


----------



## Brian Courser

All I have to say is go Irish. I am far believing in days of old with lou at the helm but they are 7 and 0. This weekend will be a big test. Best win of the year so is the defeat of MI. Also when they beat USC


----------



## TDB87

High school to college is a big jump, even for kids that seem more prepared. He better get it together before saturday. What ever it is that has him scared. Right now he's throwing about 58% with 4tds,3 INT's, and put the ball on the ground 4 times. That is not considered productivity at the QB position. ND needs to pick a QB and go with that man all game long, barring injury. Neither guy will ever be confident if they let one play for 3 quarters then put in a "closer." It'll catch up with them.


----------



## BonMallari

whatever happened to the blue chipper QB that originally committed to LSU and then changed his mind, is he the kid starting at QB for Notre Dame


----------



## TDB87

BonMallari said:


> whatever happened to the blue chipper QB that originally committed to LSU and then changed his mind, is he the kid starting at QB for Notre Dame


I don't think its the same kid, I think the Guys name you're thinking about was Gunner Keil. I do think he changed his commit from LSU to ND but i haven't heard anything about him this year. Seems like he was a Big time 5 star QB.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> whatever happened to the blue chipper QB that originally committed to LSU and then changed his mind, is he the kid starting at QB for Notre Dame


Gunner Kiel. He's like 4th String or Red Shirt maybe? He's not in their Top 3 at QB though.


----------



## Howard N

> I am far believing in days of old with lou at the helm


I'm still thinkin of the days of Ara.


----------



## RookieTrainer

rboudet said:


> And none of that matters come Friday Mornings
> 
> or Saturday afternoons/evenings


Which actually applies to every single post in this 40+ page thread. But aren't we having fun making these meaningless posts and ragging on each other???


----------



## mjiorle

I'm well aware of the differences between HS and college sports. The kid is legit, whether he proves it at ND has yet to be seen. He is only a freshman (redshirt). Not sure ND is the right place for him though. Brian Kelly= 7 starting QB's in 8 years. Makes you think??????
Mike




TDB87 said:


> High school to college is a big jump, even for kids that seem more prepared. He better get it together before saturday. What ever it is that has him scared. Right now he's throwing about 58% with 4tds,3 INT's, and put the ball on the ground 4 times. That is not considered productivity at the QB position. ND needs to pick a QB and go with that man all game long, barring injury. Neither guy will ever be confident if they let one play for 3 quarters then put in a "closer." It'll catch up with them.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Are you questioning Brian Kelly? :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjiorle

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Are you questioning Brian Kelly? :lol: :lol:


Noooooo way! hahaha


----------



## TDB87

mjiorle said:


> . Brian Kelly= 7 starting QB's in 8 years. Makes you think??????
> Mike


That's the truth!


----------



## DSemple

I still got that case of BBQ sauce I'll put on OU against the Irish. 


KSU fan 

Don


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If the weather for Sat night is like it is right now, you'd lose that bet.


----------



## ndk3819

Really hope OU destroys the irish this weekend!

Another KSU Fan


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If the weather for Sat night is like it is right now, you'd lose that bet.


Does the Pope's team need special weather to win?Norman OK forecast for Saturday mid 30s to mid 50s, partly cloudy with light variable winds


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The wind is over 20 MPH & straight out of the north. OU's only chance is to spread the field & throw it around. ND is the more physical team.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> The wind is over 20 MPH & straight out of the north. OU's only chance is to spread the field & throw it around. ND is the more physical team.


Are they playing today? I thought the game was Saturday, weather will not be a factor


----------



## TDB87

I guess it's safe to say the "Honey Badger" will not be getting his 2nd,3rd? chance on the team next year. Ole Mathieu, Curb Stomp JJ, Derrick Bryant and Karnell Hatcher were arrested today with none other that, Possesion of MaryJane. Tisk Tisk. You would think these kids all over the nation would understand that society will give you a second chance if you straighten up.


----------



## Franco

TDB87 said:


> I guess it's safe to say the "Honey Badger" will not be getting his 2nd,3rd? chance on the team next year. Ole Mathieu, Curb Stomp JJ, Derrick Bryant and Karnell Hatcher were arrested today with none other that, Possesion of MaryJane. Tisk Tisk. You would think these kids all over the nation would understand that society will give you a second chance if you straighten up.


I don't understand why kids today just can't stick to whiskey and cigeretttes like Football players their age use to do!


----------



## Dustin D

What a waste of a chance.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Are they playing today? I thought the game was Saturday, weather will not be a factor


I mentioned the wind today & said if the game was played in weather like today. That said, I'm torn in this game. I like both teams. ND can be beat deep, but ND can easily beat OU up along the lines. When I was in Norman last night I was leaning OU. Tonight I'm think ND.


----------



## leemac

:-xThank God the Dawgs defense got a fire going under there a$$es. With three picks thrown by Murry we are lucky to be up 7-6 at the half. I'm working and listening to the radio broadcast and they are killing me. I need a beer! :-x

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BonMallari

never seen so many personal foul penalty flags thrown in the UGA vs FLA game,dont know whether the refs are trying to control the outcome of the game or if both sides just play dirty football


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> never seen so many personal foul penalty flags thrown in the UGA vs FLA game,dont know whether the refs are trying to control the outcome of the game or if both sides just play dirty football


Well the most penalized team won so not sure how good that theory works


----------



## EdA

EdA said:


> the Aggies will hang 50 on the hapless and helpless Tigers who probably have the worst team in the SEC with the possible exception of the other Tigers (Mizzou)


Only 8 points shy, maybe I have a future as a handicapper


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Only 8 points shy, maybe I have a future as a handicapper


At least you're closer than Franco  .


----------



## duk4me

badbullgator said:


> CHOMP CHOMP bitches


Chump Chump bitches sorry dawg er I mean Gator.

Sorry Cory that was just to easy a shot.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> the Aggies will hang 50 on the hapless and helpless Tigers who probably have the worst team in the SEC with the possible exception of the other Tigers (Mizzou)


Damn, hit that one on the head!

49-14 with 8 min. left in the 3rd! lol


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Howard N

Don't think OU choked. The first half was their's except for one big play run in for a touchdown.

The game could have been totally different if that interception had bounced just a little harder. How about if the ND receiver had fumbled instead of been down? IMO a good game until just after the interception.


----------



## duk4me

Howard N said:


> Don't think OU choked. The first half was their's except for one big play run in for a touchdown.
> 
> The game could have been totally different if that interception had bounced just a little harder. How about if the ND receiver had fumbled instead of been down? IMO a good game until just after the interception.


Howard you should know better. SEC fan equates to FANATIC if it ain't SEC it ain't well you know. Kinda like you and Da' Boys.


----------



## Dustin D

duk4me said:


> Howard you should know better. SEC fan equates to FANATIC if it ain't SEC it ain't well you know. Kinda like you and Da' Boys.



Yea Heaven Forbid some talk trash.

I watched every snap. It was a good game, but Jones missed crucial 3rd down passes again and again, (Without being Rushed). OU 'D' got sloppy at the end when the game was still within reach. OU also gave up on the Run letting Jones throw it 52 times. 52 times! Who cares when you score a rushing TD against ND when you only got 15 TOTAL Rushing yards. OU played hard, they did. Just not as hard as ND.

Meh, I don't care really. OU is just a team I like to watch lose, right along with USC who also bit the dust today. What an awesome Saturday!
I've got about 3 co-workers that are OBNOXIOUS Sooner ********. Can't wait for Monday....I mean more like Wednesday b/c they'll avoid the office until mid-week lol


----------



## DSemple

Notre Dame looked great, very fast.

I should not have bet against them.


KSU fan

Don


----------



## duk4me

Dustin D said:


> Yea Heaven Forbid some talk trash.
> 
> I watched every snap. It was a good game, but Jones missed crucial 3rd down passes again and again, (Without being Rushed). OU 'D' got sloppy at the end when the game was still within reach. OU also gave up on the Run letting Jones throw it 52 times. 52 times! Who cares when you score a rushing TD against ND when you only got 15 TOTAL Rushing yards. OU played hard, they did. Just not as hard as ND.
> 
> Meh, I don't care really. OU is just a team I like to watch lose, right along with USC who also bit the dust today. What an awesome Saturday!
> I've got about 3 co-workers that are OBNOXIOUS Sooner ********. Can't wait for Monday....I mean more like Wednesday b/c they'll avoid the office until mid-week lol


Careful now homer you'll end up like Cory. In a perfect world K State, a team I and the rest of the country know nothing about, wins the BCS and we can talk trash about the SEC for a year. Of course after that year we'll have to listen to ya'll winning Nat Champ for the next decade or so. Of course after the decade the SEC will be stripped of all the titles due to being a secret profesional league.:razz:

SWC regards.


----------



## Dustin D

Unbeaten Teams who lost today;

#2 Florida
#11 Miss St.
#24 Ohio
#15 Rutgers
#7 Oregon St.


Ranked Teams who lost;

#9 USC
#8 Oklahoma
#14 Texas Tech
#22 Michigan
#25 Wisconson


----------



## duk4me

Dustin D said:


> Unbeaten Teams who lost today;
> 
> #2 Florida
> #11 Miss St.
> #24 Ohio
> #15 Rutgers
> #7 Oregon St.
> 
> 
> Ranked Teams who lost;
> 
> #9 USC
> #8 Oklahoma
> #14 Texas Tech
> #22 Michigan
> #25 Wisconson


Wow 10 of top 25 lost. Now your gonna make me look at what ranked team played a ranked team. Nah, not tonite.lol


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Like I said, ND is the more physical team (As a matter of fact, a finer Front 7 in CFB probably doesn't exist.) & OU's only chance was to spread them out & throw it around. Georgia beat the gayturds like I said too. Something like a CFB genius. 

Oh gumps, your days atop the polls are numbered. 6 days until LSU wins again.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Something like a CFB genius.
> 
> Oh gumps, your days atop the polls are numbered. 6 days until LSU wins again.


genius,

since bama is obviously gonna lose next sat, i bet its fans are still pleased and thankful those *numbered* days atop the polls include that one special day last january vs lsu. 

besides i think bama prob has just one day remaining atop.......every voter in america, coach holtz and the bcs computer will probably have the irish number one today (the young man from stanford didn't score, a ball trapped against the ground and wobbling around between a young man's knees is an interception........i see a trend. usc better not count on another "bush push" to beat nd)


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Maybe LSU will wear out AL or they will beat LSU and still be celebrating. That is when the Aggies play the other AL team. The Aggies will definitely need some outside influence.

Maybe the Ags have a shot against Miss State after all.


----------



## Dustin D

duk4me said:


> Wow 10 of top 25 lost. Now your gonna make me look at what ranked team played a ranked team. Nah, not tonite.lol


Here I'll do it for you. Unranked are Underlined

Unbeaten teams who lost;

#2 Florida vs #10 Georgia
#11 Miss St. vs #1 Alabama
-#24 Ohio vs Miami(OH)
-#15 Rutgers vs Kent St.
-#7 Oregon St. vs Washington

Ranked Teams who *lost*;

-#9 USC vs Arizona
#8 Oklahoma vs #5 Notre Dame
#14 Texas Tech vs #3 K. State
-#22 Michigan vs Nebraska
-#25 Wisconsin vs Mich St. 





roseberry said:


> since bama is obviously gonna lose next sat, i bet its fans are still pleased and thankful those *numbered* days atop the polls include that one special day last january vs lsu.















/


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oh gumps, your days atop the polls are numbered. 6 days until LSU wins again.



Of course they're are going to win, that's what they done last Ja... Oh wait, nvm. Let's hear why LSU will win, other than its a night game. Is it because Mett is going to light it up? Alabama has been making good QB'S look like poor QB's. They make mediocre QB'S look like EXTREMELY poor QB's. The lesser of the two is where Mettsiah will fit. I don't care how LSU has the OL "fixed", They have not seen a front seven monster like Alabama. With Mett being a pocket passer, I have a feeling he is going to be laying on his back ALOT after Nick and K. Smart scheme up some blitzs.


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> /


finally an icon everyone frequenting the college football thread can use


----------



## TDB87

roseberry said:


> finally an icon everyone frequenting the college football thread can use


You know Roseberry, Everytime the Nat'l Championships is brought up this ICON does show up. The funny thing is when you hover the mouse pointer over the icon it doesn't say "RAZZ" or "angry" or"happy". It says, "Yawn, has LSU crossed the fifty yet." 
Now it makes since why it shows up everytime that "behind the woodshed beatdown" is brought up. :razz:


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Alabama has been making good QB'S look like poor QB's.
> They make mediocre QB'S look like EXTREMELY poor QB's.


Which QB's would that be? Bray?




TDB87 said:


> You know Roseberry, Everytime the Nat'l Championships is brought up this ICON does show up. The funny thing is when you hover the mouse pointer over the icon it doesn't say "RAZZ" or "angry" or"happy". It says, "Yawn, has LSU crossed the fifty yet."
> Now it makes since why it shows up everytime that "behind the woodshed beatdown" is brought up. :razz:



Dude you should lay off the troll crack. You're not riling anyone, you just sound stupid for repeating yourself over and over again to the same exact people over and over again.

Everyone here knows what happen, but you keep saying it over and over again. I mean every night when you go to sleep on your Bama sheets on your Saban pillow, do you call out the stats to yourself before you can sleep? You're just weird. But by all means whatever gets your rocks off man, lol. silly...


----------



## Dustin D

*Marcus Lattimore dislocated knee; Could Red-Shirt*

I wouldn't have the guts to step back on the field after having two consecutive season ending injuries.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-carolina-gamecocks-coach-steve-spurrier-says


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Which QB's would that be? Bray?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you should lay off the troll crack. You're not riling anyone, you just sound stupid for repeating yourself over and over again to the same exact people over and over again.
> 
> Everyone here knows what happen, but you keep saying it over and over again. I mean every night when you go to sleep on your Bama sheets on your Saban pillow, do you call out the stats to yourself before you can sleep? You're just weird. But by all means whatever gets your rocks off man, lol. silly...


Good thing for me, I could care less what you think of my post. I'm not trying to rile anyone up, if it happens, oh well. You post that yawning icon every other post so I figured i've give a meaning to it. I don't know what "troll crack" is, that must be a voojoo cajun thing i guess. The last 2 post i didn't post anything refering to stats. Just simply stated what Alabama does to oposing QB'S. The QB's i'm refering to are Denard Robinson, a rushing QB, Bray a pocket passer and Tyler Russel another good passing QB. There hasn't been a qb to look good against Bama this year. That is a fact and proven on the field. Also in my post i asked why do LSU fans think they will win or have advantages on the field next weekend. Still no good answers besides its a night game. I wanna know where yall think LSU has advantages, I know at some positions lsu is better than bama just want to get into dialogue about the game.

Jeez, Is that so much to ask for from you LSU fans? It's not like i'm trying to take the bourbon out of your hands.


----------



## Dustin D

I answered in Post 361


----------



## Dustin D

Looks like another Top 5 Matchup between the Tigers the Tide.

3rd time in less than a year the two have met and have been ranked in the Top 5.

Too bad K.State, Oregon, and Notre Dame all won. lol


----------



## smillerdvm

What about the Kansas State Wildcats?


----------



## DSemple

I hope Bama wins this weekend cause I don't. think you SEC boys could handle not having a team playing in the title game.

Can here the crying now

Don


----------



## roseberry

DSemple said:


> I hope Bama wins this weekend cause I don't. think you SEC boys could handle not having a team playing in the title game.
> 
> Can here the crying now
> 
> Don


don,
that's a good point. you are talking about a region that once left the union and tried to start its own country because of disagreements only slightly more important than college football. crying is not an adequate term, try "SQUWALLIN'!!!!!"


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin D said:


> Which QB's would that be? Bray?
> 
> Dustin, I love your enthusiasm, but think about the fact that LSU scored 12 points on the same team that just gave up 63 at home. And IIRC this was before all the OL shuffling. You have to admit that Bama's D has been a little better than *uburn's over the course of this season, hence the optimism on the part of some Bama fans about this game.
> 
> If you want the truth as I see it, this game (as most all others) will turn on the LOS and who controls it. LSU's D-line will be the best we have seen this year by far, and it will be up to AJ to make some plays in the passing game to take the pressure off the run game. The matchup of LSU's DEs against Bama's tackles may get interesting, as the Bama tackles have been susceptible to the speed rush all year and LSU certainly has several
> DEs who will be speed rushing in the NFL shortly.
> 
> LSU still has somewhat of a patchwork OL, although this group has played together for three games and has had a week off to get ready. If they can hold up and get some traction on the ground, this will be a tough game, and it will get tougher if Mett can make
> some plays down the field. I do not expect him to suddenly start doing something he has struggled with against arguably the best D out there this year, but I didn't expect Stephen Garcia to do it a couple years ago either.
> 
> I am concerned about the game if Bama shows up not ready to play (why I don't know) or if they turn the ball over. If neither of those things happen, I will take my chances regardless of what LSU does. I expect a good, tough, hard-fought football game that is probably in doubt in the 4th quarter, and I would want nothing less in a Top 5 SEC matchup.


----------



## RookieTrainer

DSemple, you can probably "here" the crying of everybody else wondering why they are not where the SEC is in football. Do you hold this kind of anger toward the ACC in basketball?


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which QB's would that be? Bray?
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin, I love your enthusiasm, but think about the fact that LSU scored 12 points on the same team that just gave up 63 at home.
> .
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about LSU or a game which hasn't been played. 

I asked which QB's would that have been.


----------



## DSemple

RookieTrainer said:


> DSemple, you can probably "here" the crying of everybody else wondering why they are not where the SEC is in football. Do you hold this kind of anger toward the ACC in basketball?


Still a lot of football yet to be played (especially for my team) and I agree with you SEC guys that your's it the best conference this year, BUT should LSU win this weekend it looks like nobody from the SEC will be going to Miami. 

Whats basketball?

Go Bama

Don


----------



## MooseGooser

Everybody knows them Yankee Leprechauns are take it all..

Gooser the Greek,


----------



## rboudet

DSemple said:


> Still a lot of football yet to be played (especially for my team) and I agree with you SEC guys that your's it the best conference this year, BUT should LSU win this weekend it looks like nobody from the SEC will be going to Miami.
> 
> Whats basketball?
> 
> Go Bama
> 
> Don


If, IF LSU wins Sat. and wins out, They will be in the NC Game!


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

LSU is garbage


----------



## rboudet

Jonathan McClendon said:


> LSU is garbage


Wow, how long did it take for you to come up with such an intelligent, insightfull comment?


----------



## Dustin D

rboudet said:


> If, IF LSU wins Sat. and wins out, They will be in the NC Game!


Yea, BIG 'IF' but I think so too.

B/c a 12-1 SEC team that has won it's _conference game_, will get in as #2 over a 12-0 Team that has NO Conference Game like Notre Dame & K. State. It's happen before.

So in reality if #2, #3, #4 and #5 win out, it'll be 'LSU vs Oregon' for the SHIP and Notre Dame fans will cry bloody murder.

Some are saying at most Sugar Bowl though, if K. State, Oregon and Notre Dame are undefeated. Who know's?

Sometimes even a 2 Loss SEC Team can go ....  lol

Still a lot of Football to play and only LSU stands in Bama's way IMO and that might not be much of a stand considering the inconsistency we've all witnessed this year. 

Still for Bama fans, is LSU your only concern? I mean your 'D' should have a similar turn out for Johnny Football and is Auburn really saving up everything for the Iron Bowl? I think not...


----------



## DSemple

It won't matter that your teams are the best, any one loss team is not going to make it this year.

Rest of the country is tired of the SEC


----------



## smillerdvm

RookieTrainer said:


> DSemple, you can probably "here" the crying of everybody else wondering why they are not where the SEC is in football. Do you hold this kind of anger toward the ACC in basketball?


 You obviously are only a football fan
Been a few years since ACC has set the standard in Basketball.


----------



## Jonathan McClendon

rboudet said:


> Wow, how long did it take for you to come up with such an intelligent, insightfull comment?


9-22-12 LSU vs. Auburn


----------



## Franco

Jonathan McClendon said:


> LSU is garbage


Are you the Bama fan that was crying in the stands during last season's game at Bryant-Denny?


----------



## RookieTrainer

As long as Carolina and Duke are there they will still be the SEC of college basketball. I actually played basketball in high school, so I guess you can see that I am not just a football fan. 



smillerdvm said:


> You obviously are only a football fan
> Been a few years since ACC has set the standard in Basketball.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin D said:


> [
> 
> Still for Bama fans, is LSU your only concern? I mean your 'D' should have a similar turn out for Johnny Football and is Auburn really saving up everything for the Iron Bowl? I think not...
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> Since LSU is the only team we are playing this Saturday, LSU is our only concern this week. See, even we
> 
> As for *uburn, we should take the opportunity to hang 70 on them but my guess is that we won't. They may get all emotional and play a little better that day, but by and large the better team wins the game in that rivalry. There have been very few actual upsets there.


----------



## rboudet

DSemple said:


> It won't matter that your teams are the best, any one loss team is not going to make it this year.
> 
> Rest of the country is tired of the SEC (beating their butts)


Fixed for you


----------



## Dustin D

DSemple said:


> It won't matter that your teams are the best, any one loss team is not going to make it this year.
> 
> Rest of the country is tired of the SEC



Well the deciding factor in that decision isn't based on fan emotion, so don't count on it.


----------



## BonMallari

Wow the line opened at Bama -7 and went up to -9.5


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Wow the line opened at Bama -7 and went up to -9.5


I'll take the 9.5 anyone want to cover it? Can't get that many points around here!

Should be a close game. I don't think Bama will have much success running the ball. LSU can't throw the ball but they have the horses to run the ball. 

Typical SEC game where they beat up on one another in a big, fast and physical game. Exceptionally good year for the SEC with Bama, LSU, Georgia, S Carolina and Florida. That's 5 teams in the top BCS 8 standings! Place any one of them in the PAC 10, Big 10 or Big 12 and they would win that conference!


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Wow the line opened at Bama -7 and went up to -9.5


bon you know the cajun money never wakes up from the sunday saints game until mid day tuesday. be back down to 5 by wed am

danny sherridan is rumored to be breaking a story tonight that may impact betting on the game?


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> I'll take the 9.5 anyone want to cover it? Can't get that many points around here!
> 
> Should be a close game. I don't think Bama will have much success running the ball. LSU can't throw the ball but they have the horses to run the ball.
> 
> Typical SEC game where they beat up on one another in a big, fast and physical game. Exceptionally good year for the SEC with Bama, LSU, Georgia, S Carolina and Florida. That's 5 teams in the top BCS 8 standings! Place any one of them in the PAC 10, Big 10 or Big 12 and they would win that conference!


No thanks , always scares me when a HUGE game shifts that much on Monday..cant imagine the line setting guys were that far off...will be interesting to see where they post the O/U and if the line moves later in the week...Just cant imagine giving a home dog ten points,doesnt make any sense at all, something smells fishy


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Just as strange, Texas A&M opened at -3 1/2 and moved to -7 against Miss. St. I hope LSU and AL beat each other up good. But I think AL will ultimately prevail. Hopefully AL will still celebrating when Tx A&M plays them. Only with outside intervention will A&M beat AL. I just hope they don't embarass us. Which is possible especially if they loose to LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Just as strange, Texas A&M opened at -3 1/2 and moved to -7 against Miss. St. I hope LSU and AL beat each other up good. But I think AL will ultimately prevail. Hopefully AL will still celebrating when Tx A&M plays them. Only with outside intervention will A&M beat AL. I just hope they don't embarass us. Which is possible especially if they loose to LSU.


got one even stranger ...Texas opened at +2 against Texas Tech...Mack announced that Ash would be the starting QB and the line moved and it moved to Texas +7...Longhorns will be lucky if Tech doesnt hang 50 on em..by halftime


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> Should be a close game. I don't think Bama will have much success running the ball. LSU can't throw the ball but they have the horses to run the ball.


Franco, if LSU truly ends up not being able to throw the ball, i.e., they don't hit a couple plays down the field pretty early, Bama's D will be able to sit inside and do some of the same things you saw in January. If that happens and Bama doesn't turn it over, I like our chances. 

What's this I hear about Williford maybe being back for this game? If he is, does he start in front of Trai Turner or is he a backup for basically all the OL positions?


----------



## rboudet

Miles will not sit williford if he is healthy not matter how well Turner is playing.


----------



## Franco

RookieTrainer said:


> Franco, if LSU truly ends up not being able to throw the ball, i.e., they don't hit a couple plays down the field pretty early, Bama's D will be able to sit inside and do some of the same things you saw in January. If that happens and Bama doesn't turn it over, I like our chances.
> 
> What's this I hear about Williford maybe being back for this game? If he is, does he start in front of Trai Turner or is he a backup for basically all the OL positions?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm not sure as I haven't read any reports since last week. Too busy this past weekend judging and hunting. Turner is one heck of a Freshman and I wouldn't mind him playing ahead of Willford. Our RB's are better and more mature. Add Freshman Hill at RB and they are very dangerous. Plus, with all the Freshman playing on D, this team has a future. My question is Miles style of Offense and the fact that in 5 seasons he hasn't had a really good player at QB. Maybe Mett will be the guy but so far, too many questions about his play. If LSU wins Saturday night it will be Mett making few mistakes and the RB's pounding the rock and solid play from the D.


----------



## TroyW

Pulling hard for LSU up here in Wildcat country. Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The time has come. 

http://youtu.be/MxbI75agBBU


----------



## RookieTrainer

Franco said:


> RookieTrainer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question is Miles style of Offense and the fact that in 5 seasons he hasn't had a really good player at QB. Maybe Mett will be the guy but so far, too many questions about his play. If LSU wins Saturday night it will be Mett making few mistakes and the RB's pounding the rock and solid play from the D.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are probably as frustrated with that as we were with a couple Stallings offenses. Just a little bit more help and we could have had a couple other teams in contention.
> 
> I am all for a stout D and a good running game. But even Coach Bryant, even when he was running the wishbone, knew that when you meet up with your physical equal you have to have a little balance on O.
Click to expand...


----------



## Franco

This little snippet from today on ESPN.com gave me goose bumps...

The Tigers and Crimson Tide have their fair share of skill players, but the real battle will be in the trenches. Inside the fog of clashing limbs and colliding muscle is where the game will be won, as it always has been with these two teams. Alabama-LSU isn't a matchup of featherweights. It's Ali-Frazier, Tyson-Holyfield. It's heavyweights going right at one another, and it's arguably the best collection of maulers college football has to offer, with as many as 10 future NFL linemen between the two schools.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I was at the game in Tuscaloosa last year, and there was no place on that field for the faint of heart. Particularly along the line of scrimmage. Two really good defensive football teams making it very tough on opposing offenses. 

You can have your 70-63 games. Give me the kind of grown man football that we will see come 7 Saturday night. Win or lose, I can't wait.


----------



## BonMallari

Is LSU really 35-1 at night at home in BR (read the stat on Phil Steele)..and who was the lone loss to and when did it happen ?...its an awesome/impressive stat if it is true,cant think of many other sports where a team has that kind of dominance at a particular venue


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Is LSU really 35-1 at night at home in BR (read the stat on Phil Steele)..and who was the lone loss to and when did it happen ?...its an awesome/impressive stat if it is true,cant think of many other sports where a team has that kind of dominance at a particular venue


36 and 1 home night games. My guess is the loss was either Bama or Florida. 

That's why they call it Death Valley


----------



## TDB87

Franco said:


> 36 and 1 home night games. My guess is the loss was either Bama or Florida.
> 
> That's why they call it Death Valley


They lost to Florida with Tebow. In the ''cell phone game''.


----------



## Dustin D

That's actually Miles Record at Night in death Valley.

LSU's record goes beyond that, I can't find it for some reason.

Also I think the only time in the last decade or so that LSU has lost @ night @ Home those Teams went on to win the SHIP! Flordia 08' and Bama 09'. I'll have to find the stats! lol 

it's fun to look at at.


----------



## Dustin D

Copied from TigerDroppings;

47-1 since 02' loss to Bama. That's when the tradition seem to come alive.




> LSU Tigers are *47-1* since the 0-31 loss to Alabama on 11/16/*2002*, here are all of the Saturday Night Games in Tiger Stadium, with a kickoff of 5 pm (CST) or later.
> 
> 11/23/2002 Ole Miss (7:30pm) Won 14-13
> 08/30/2003 UL-Monroe (7:00pm) Won 49-7
> 09/13/2003 Western Illinois (7:00pm) Won 35-7
> 10/25/2003 No.17 Auburn (6:45pm) Won 31-7
> 11/01/2003 Louisiana Tech (7:00pm) Won 49-10
> 09/04/2004 Oregon State (5:00pm) Won 22-21 OT
> 09/11/2004 Arkansas State (7:00pm) Won 55-3
> 10/23/2004 Troy (7:00pm) Won 24-20
> 10/30/2004 Vanderbilt (7:00pm) Won 24-7
> 11/13/2004 Alabama (6:45pm) Won 26-10
> 11/20/2004 Ole Miss (7:00pm) Won 27-24
> 10/22/2005 No.16 Auburn (6:45pm) Won 20-17 OT
> 10/29/2005 North Texas (7:00pm) Won 56-3
> 11/05/2005 Appalachian State (7:00pm) Won 24-0
> 09/02/2006 UL-Lafayette (7:00pm) Won 45-3
> 09/09/2006 Arizona (5:30pm) Won 45-3
> 09/23/2006 Tulane (7:00pm) Won 49-7
> 10/14/2006 Kentucky (7:00pm) Won 49-0
> 10/21/2006 Fresno State (8:00pm) Won 38-6
> 11/11/2006 Alabama (6:45pm) Won 28-14
> 11/18/2006 Ole Miss (7:00pm) Won 23-20 OT
> 09/08/2007 No.9 Virgnia Tech (8:15pm) Won 48-7
> 09/15/2007 Middle Tennessee (7:00pm) Won 44-0
> 10/06/2007 No.9 Florida (7:28 pm) Won 28-24
> 10/20/2007 No.18 Auburn (8:00pm) Won 30-24
> 11/10/2007 Louisiana Tech (7:00pm) Won 58-10
> 09/13/2008 North Texas (7:00pm) Won 41-3
> 09/27/2008 Mississippi State (6:30pm) Won 34-24
> 11/01/2008 Tulane (7:00pm) Won 35-10
> 11/15/2008 Troy (7:00pm) Won 40-31
> 09/12/2009 Vanderbilt (6:00pm) Won 23-9
> 09/19/2009 UL-Lafayette (6:00pm) Won 31-3
> *10/10/2009 NO.1 FLORIDA (7:00pm) LOST 3-13*
> 10/24/2009 Auburn (6:30pm) Won 31-10
> 10/31/2009 Tulane (7:00pm) Won 42-0
> 11/14/2009 Louisiana Tech (6:00pm) Won 24-16
> 11/28/2009 Arkansas (6:00pm) Won 33-30 OT
> 09/18/2010 Mississippi State (6:00pm) Won 29-7
> 09/25/2010 No.22 West Virginia (8:00pm) Won 20-14
> 10/16/2010 McNeese State (6:00pm) Won 32-10
> 11/13/2010 UL-Monroe (6:00pm) Won 51-0
> 09/10/2011 Northwestern State (7:00pm) Won 49-3
> 11/12/2011 Western Kentucky (6:00pm) Won 42-9
> 09/01/2012 North Texas (6:00pm) Won 41-14
> 09/08/2012 Washington (6:00pm) Won 41-3
> 09/15/2012 Idaho (7:00pm) Won 63-14
> 09/29/2012 Towson (6:00pm) Won 38-22
> 10/13/2012 South Carolina (7:00pm) Won 23-21


----------



## TDB87

i seen that they are like 30-1 in night games on the road.Thats more impressive to me than any other game time stat. I also seen a stat that showed how many of thier home night games were cupcake games. It was a rediculous amount that take up a large amount of that home night game record. It also showed that alot of there bigger games are during the day . Mainly because of the tv contracts and having to appease to that. None the less, over the last decade it doesn't matter who they play or where. The bengal tigers just dont lose many games. Ought to be a great game come sat night!!


----------



## Dustin D

This game reminds me of the 2010 Game
http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?id=303100099

Miles will indeed be eating GRASS! lol


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> This game reminds me of the 2010 Game
> http://espn.go.com/ncf/recap?id=303100099
> 
> Miles will indeed be eating GRASS! lol


I think he was smoking it before the last Nat'l Champ game.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> They lost to Florida with Tebow. In the ''cell phone game''.


Nah. Cell Phone Game LSU won.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Hot off the NOLA.com website: 

Alabama leads the series with LSU 46-25-5. To be fair, LSU has won 7 of the last 10, so the series record before that was Alabama 43-18-5. Hey, I might like this selective counting stuff too!

More to the point, Alabama is 25-8-2 all-time in Tiger Stadium, day or night. So maybe this "Nighttime in Death Valley" stuff has a whole lot more to do with the quality of the football team on the field and a whole lot less to do with rocking buses, yelling "Tiger Bait" (which has always seemed a bit odd to me, since the purpose of baiting a tiger would be to capture or kill it), little old ladies shooting folks the Bird, and kickoff being after 5PM.

I was there for the 31-0 beat down in 2002, and neither the 8PM kickoff nor the frigid temperatures seemed to affect Bama that night. Yes, Big Televen fans, we play football in cold weather sometimes too. 

Still looking for a great football game between two teams with a passel of great athletes.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Have you thanked the dead drunk lately?


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Nah. Cell Phone Game LSU won.


I believe I got 07 and 09 mixed up.


----------



## RookieTrainer

One last tidbit on the "home field advantage" in this game. Over the last 32 years, the road team is 23-8-1 in this game.

Of course, there's also this list:

1971
1973
1975
1977
1979
1981
1983
1987
1989
1991
1992
1994
1996
1998
2002
2008

The number of times in my lifetime that the Tide has won in Baton Rouge. It had happened once, when I was less that a year old in 1969, but imagine my shock when LSU beat us in Tiger Stadium for the second time in my life in 2000. I was 32. Even through the dreaded Shula era we are a mostly respectable 2-4 in BR.

Still think this is a hard-fought game that LSU can't score enough in to beat us - unless of course we turn it over or give up big plays. If we give up a couple big plays and a score early I can easily see LSU winning the game.


----------



## Franco

RookieTrainer said:


> One last tidbit on the "home field advantage" in this game. Over the last 32 years, the road team is 23-8-1 in this game.
> 
> Of course, there's also this list:
> 
> 1971
> 1973
> 1975
> 1977
> 1979
> 1981
> 1983
> 1987
> 1989
> 1991
> 1992
> 1994
> 1996
> 1998
> 2002
> 2008
> 
> The number of times in my lifetime that the Tide has won in Baton Rouge. It had happened once, when I was less that a year old in 1969, but imagine my shock when LSU beat us in Tiger Stadium for the second time in my life in 2000. I was 32. Even through the dreaded Shula era we are a mostly respectable 2-4 in BR.
> 
> Still think this is a hard-fought game that LSU can't score enough in to beat us - unless of course we turn it over or give up big plays. If we give up a couple big plays and a score early I can easily see LSU winning the game.


I look at it this way;

LSU has the revenge factor as Bama had in the Champ game in January. 
Tigers have more talent at RB than last meeting.
Both teams have awesome O and D lines with the D line edge to LSU. 
Maybe a better QB then last season, a lot to be seen or not seen yet.
LSU Beer
and Death Valley at night!


----------



## roseberry

notice to all ******* bama fans going to the game in baton rouge:

in the unlikely event that alabama were to win the saturday evening contest, be advised that going to krystal restaurants in the area is discouraged. the baton rouge police will be on level one alert for any exposed genitalia from alabama fans in these locations. if you must have a burger and must expose yourself, note that a two yard "halo area" of personal space has been established around all other krystal patrons.


----------



## Dustin D

Why not just look at Saban vs Miles since that's more relevant than records that have nothing to do with either.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...re-successful-vs-alabama-than-any-other-coach


----------



## TDB87

I wouldn't say that both of them have awesome O and D lines. If you want to give the edge to the lines you have to compare each teams offensive line against the defensive line or vice versa.You cant compare offense vs offense and defense vs defense. If you compare LSU D line to bama O line. Its a solid match up both ways. Bama's weakness if you wanna call it that on the o line would be on the ends with fluker and Kouandjio matched up with mingo and montgomery in passing situations. But Bama strength is run blocking which will slow down the ends in that aspect of the game. that match up is fairly even id say.

If you match up bama's d line with lsu's O line. I think it's safe to say bama has the edge there. Everyone knows this game will be won or lost in the trenches. I'm looking forward to the hard hitting collisions at the lines.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> Why not just look at Saban vs Miles since that's more relevant than records that have nothing to do with either.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...re-successful-vs-alabama-than-any-other-coach


I think it's pretty clear why he has had success against Saban. Look at all the talent in LA and the talent they can get to LSU. LSU is one of the premier teams in the country these days. Any decent coach could have great success down there. IMO.


----------



## Franco

Only Wednesday and I am already losing sleep concerned with what I will cook for the game. I am leaning towards a fresh squirrel and rabbit gumbo with Andouville sausage served over popcorn rice and garlic bread.

How's that sound?


----------



## TDB87

Franco said:


> Only Wednesday and I am already losing sleep concerned with what I will cook for the game. I am leaning towards a fresh squirrel and rabbit gumbo with Andouville sausage served over popcorn rice and garlic bread.
> 
> How's that sound?


I had the same conversation with my game watching buddies earlier. But it sounds like you got it figured out! Send some of that to NE Bama!!


----------



## Franco

TDB87 said:


> I had the same conversation with my game watching buddies earlier. But it sounds like you got it figured out! Send some of that to NE Bama!!


Saturday, I helped out the local club and co-judged a Q all the while thinking I wanted to go squirrel shooting with my .22
On the short ride home I called a buddy and asked him about a piece of hardwoods near his home. He told me the kids had shot all the squirrels a couple of weeks ago but I was welcomed to see if one survived. So, I was there for daybreak Sunday monring. At 7:15am I saw one grooming himself at the very top of a tree. I put the crosshairs on him and he made a big thump when he hit the ground. Then, one barked behind me at 15 yards and I nailed him too. Walked 30 yards down the tree line and saw two chasing one another. Placed the crosshair on him and pop! The other took refuge behind the tree and a few minutes later I saw it peaking at me from the backside of an oak. He too was soon on the ground and that went on till around 9am when I had my limit of eight.

Last weekend I went on a dove shoot in Pickens County, Alabama. We wouldn't be heading to the dove field until 1pm so on the drive up Friday, I called an old friend from Aliceville that met me at 8am with his three Basset Hounds. We shot two limits of rabbits by noon!

Squirrel and rabbit gumbo is whats for dinner gametime!


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Saturday, I helped out the local club and co-judged a Q all the while thinking I wanted to go squirrel shooting with my .22
> On the short ride home I called a buddy and asked him about a piece of hardwoods near his home. He told me the kids had shot all the squirrels a couple of weeks ago but I was welcomed to see if one survived. So, I was there for daybreak Sunday monring. At 7:15am I saw one grooming himself at the very top of a tree. I put the crosshairs on him and he made a big thump when he hit the ground. Then, one barked behind me at 15 yards and I nailed him too. Walked 30 yards down the tree line and saw two chasing one another. Placed the crosshair on him and pop! The other took refuge behind the tree and a few minutes later I saw it peaking at me from the backside of an oak. He too was soon on the ground and that went on till around 9am when I had my limit of eight.
> 
> Last weekend I went on a dove shoot in Pickens County, Alabama. We wouldn't be heading to the dove field until 1pm so on the drive up Friday, I called an old friend from Aliceville that met me at 8am with his three Basset Hounds. We shot two limits of rabbits by noon!
> 
> Squirrel and rabbit gumbo is whats for dinner gametime!


very selfish of you to tell us about the dove and not cook them as well. stingy cajun!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> very selfish of you to tell us about the dove and not cook them as well. stingy cajun!


Wrapped the breast in thick cut bacon and deep fried them a week ago Sunday night


----------



## RookieTrainer

I think it's hard to concentrate on revenge with a 300-pounder trying to take your head off, but otherwise I agree 100%.



Franco said:


> I look at it this way;
> 
> LSU has the revenge factor as Bama had in the Champ game in January.
> Tigers have more talent at RB than last meeting.
> Both teams have awesome O and D lines with the D line edge to LSU.
> Maybe a better QB then last season, a lot to be seen or not seen yet.
> LSU Beer
> and Death Valley at night!


----------



## DSemple

Alright, I couldn't get any takers on the ND / Oklahoma game.


I'll put up a couple slabs of KC ribs and fixings on Alabama if one of you Cajuns will put up some crawfish for a boil come next spring on your Tigers?


Don


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

KC ribs? Puhlease. The ribs we do are far superior.


----------



## Franco

DSemple said:


> Alright, I couldn't get any takers on the ND / Oklahoma game.
> 
> 
> I'll put up a couple slabs of KC ribs and fixings on Alabama if one of you Cajuns will put up some crawfish for a boil come next spring on your Tigers?
> 
> 
> Don


How about if Bama wins, I wear a Kansas City Chiefs shirt for a day and post a photo of it on this thread and if LSU wins, you do the same?


----------



## Mark Sehon

LSU !!!!!!!! Go Tiger's


----------



## DSemple

Franco said:


> How about if Bama wins, I wear a Kansas City Chiefs shirt for a day and post a photo of it on this thread and if LSU wins, you do the same?


Make it the you will wear a Bama sweatshirt and you're on.


----------



## DSemple

Jacob Hawkes said:


> KC ribs? Puhlease. The ribs we do are far superior.


So name something you consider fair, or are you just all talk?


----------



## Franco

DSemple said:


> Make it the you will wear a Bama sweatshirt and you're on.



Lets make it tshirts, too hard to find a Bama sweatshirt in this town. 

LSU loses, I'll post a photo of me wearing a Bama t, LSU wins, you post a photo of you wearing a LSU Tshirt.

Bet?


----------



## DSemple

Franco said:


> Lets make it tshirts, too hard to find a Bama sweatshirt in this town.
> 
> LSU loses, I'll post a photo of me wearing a Bama t, LSU wins, you post a photo of you wearing a LSU Tshirt.
> 
> Bet?


It's a bet


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> Lets make it tshirts, too hard to find a Bama sweatshirt in this town.
> 
> LSU loses, I'll post a photo of me wearing a Bama t, LSU wins, you post a photo of you wearing a LSU Tshirt.
> 
> Bet?



who are you guys kidding...photoshopped pictures dont count....


FTR : the line dropped last night to Alabama -8.5...O/U 41.5..M/L LSU + 320, Ala -380


----------



## Jacob Hawkes




----------



## Dustin D

> Death Valley is still there. If you don't think that's a big deal, imagine sitting in front of a refrigerator-sized speaker at a Metallica concert. And in back of you is a Pratt & Whitney jet engine, fully revved.
> 
> That's Death Valley during a night game.
> 
> This isn't just the game we've been waiting for; it's the game for which we've been doing a mission control-like countdown for months. It might not be the Game of the Century, like last year's matchup, but it's the game of the season.
> 
> If LSU wins, all BCS hell breaks loose...


http://espn.go.com/college-football...ing-calm-chaos-bcs-national-championship-race


----------



## duk4me

Dangit Franco I thought the last time you got put in jail for hunting squirrells at the city park you would have learned your lesson.


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> Dangit Franco I thought the last time you got put in jail for hunting squirrells at the city park you would have learned your lesson.


Those damn park squirrels ain't no fun to shoot with a .22! They are too tame, I like 'em wild and leary


----------



## Chad Baker

use a air rifle in the park!!!


----------



## Franco

Chad Baker said:


> use a air rifle in the park!!!


I shoot a Gamo .17 scoped air rifle, shoots a 6 grain pellet 1,200 FPS. Very lethal on backyard squirrels and crows


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> I shoot a Gamo .17 scoped air rifle, shoots a 6 grain pellet 1,200 FPS. Very lethal on backyard squirrels and crows


it is 6:02 am saturday franco......quit posting and start cooking. that gumbo needs some TIME!!!!


----------



## duk4me

Are you kidding all the SEC fanatics in Al. and La. didn't sleep a wink last night


----------



## RookieTrainer

I am happy to report that I slept like a baby last night. I guess sushi and Guinness helps out with that. 

Franco, Roseberry is right! It's 12 hours to kickoff, and you need to be working up the roux for that gumbo!


----------



## Franco

Got it all under control. Game is at 7pm so dinner will be ready for 6pm. That means a noon start. Got to get ready for ESPN College Game Day, starts at 9am!

It's War!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's time.

GEAUX!!!!


----------



## Franco




----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Posted that last year. I thought it went unnoticed.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

ROLL TIDE !!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Round the bowl. Down the hole.


----------



## TDB87

Roll tide!!


----------



## BonMallari

Who will Lee Corso pick ?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Reauxll Tide Reauxll!


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Who will Lee Corso pick ?


Lee Corso has always hated LSU.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Reauxll Tide Reauxll!


What...the...hell...is that!? lol


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Lee Corso has always hated LSU.


but he picked LSU last year to win


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> Lee Corso has always hated LSU.


Nah, Lou Holtz on the other hand. :lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

By the way, I'll be late catching the game. Have to work late today. Sucks!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Notre Dame??? Are they going to get this BCS Chaos started or what? lol


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> By the way, I'll be late catching the game. Have to work late today. Sucks!!!!



That is completely UnAmerican! I'd tell them to take the job a shove it.;-)

Notre Dame doesn't play a Champ game and they play a chump schedule.

Rice is ready, got to go.


----------



## Dustin D

Wow Triple OT


----------



## Dustin D

4th & 12 FG Fake? yea that'll get it done. Ridiculous...


----------



## duk4me

Dustin D said:


> 4th & 12 FG Fake? yea that'll get it done. Ridiculous...


I woulldn't trade mack for him honest I wouldn't. Now Satan.....in a heartbeat


----------



## Dustin D

I know right. About to watch a Movie with the wife....yawn....


----------



## duk4me

Dustin D said:


> I know right. About to watch a Movie with the wife....yawn....


I don't blame you. Try old yeller..........


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Stud The Dud should be fired. 2 straight options to the short side with a true pocket passer. Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## Dustin D

duk4me said:


> I don't blame you. Try old yeller..........


Snow white and the Huntsman actually lol

Still watching the Box Score though.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Hold up those 4 fingers. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TD Tigers!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

incredible...


----------



## duk4me

Reminds me of watching Gov Edwards on the dice table.....wait a minute haven't heard from him lately but something tells me if LSU loses this game Les would be glad to be in solitary confinement.


----------



## Dustin D

The crowd was so loud on that 3rd down that I couldn't even make out what the announcers were saying on the radio until the play was over.


----------



## roseberry

looks ugly for the tide with ~7 min left.......


----------



## Dustin D

Here it comes, what Bama fans have been waiting on all 2nd half. THE Drive.


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Here it comes, what Bama fans have been waiting on all 2nd half. THE Drive.


HA! Almost didn't get to finish typing that lol

Good night.


----------



## Hairy Dawg

Oh wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

All is well, no BCS Chaos.


----------



## duk4me

I take it back I wouldn't even trade Jason Garrett for him.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Unreal. LSU DOMINATED that game. Slingblade & Stud The Dud. Retarded. Effing retarded.


----------



## Franco

Congrats to the Bama fans, y'all are on your way to another National Championship. 

Now, I'll have to find a Bama Tshirt to cover my bet


----------



## roseberry

roll tide, all that noise and mayhem for nothing. i know what it was, i bet with clocks being set back later, it isn't really NIGHT TIME in baton rouge yet?;-)

lsu did out play bama tonight


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm not saying, I'm just saying! Roll Tide Roll!!!!!


----------



## TDB87

ROLL TIDE! gotta give it to LSU. They played there best game of the year. Just so happened Bama played the best 2 minutes of the game and that made the difference.


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> roll tide, all that noise and mayhem for nothing. i know what it was, i bet with clocks being set back later, it isn't really NIGHT TIME in baton rouge yet?;-)
> 
> lsu did out play bama tonight


That was real College Football at its best in Baton Rouge! Unlike the USC v Oregon game with 1,600 yards of Offense, where neither can play Defense. 

Mett looks promising and with the amount of Freshman starting, the future looks good. I just can't figure Les Miles out.


----------



## TDB87

Franco said:


> Congrats to the Bama fans, y'all are on your way to another National Championship.
> 
> Now, I'll have to find a Bama Tshirt to cover my bet


Just mail us some ''clean'' gumbo and we''ll call it even. Great game everyone. LSU definitely out played Bama! Met was on tonight!


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Mett looks promising and with the amount of Freshman starting, the future looks good. I just can't figure Les Miles out.


I just find it hard to look forward with those kinds of plays. 4th and 12? I mean that's completely unheard of. It's like he caved in to the pressure of not being the Mad hatter like they've wanted him to be.

There were other calls, but that one hurt to watch.

Man the stats look so good, http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/boxscore?gameId=323080099

just no 'W'. Guess we know what Bama fans felt like last year.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Very good game...a real slobber knocker . Shame either team lost .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I can't recall a single time when LSU has DOMINATED a team to that extent, & found a way to pucker, pucker, pucker.


----------



## DSemple

Franco said:


> Congrats to the Bama fans, y'all are on your way to another National Championship.
> 
> Now, I'll have to find a Bama Tshirt to cover my bet



I was looking forward to wearing that LSU shirt with 2 min. in the game

.

That was some good ball.


----------



## Bayou Magic

Miles went into the game convinced he had to pull something out of his...hat...we'll call it hat... to win. He outsmarted himself and handed the game to Saban. Got to tip the hat the Bama for hanging in there and getting it done when it counted. As for the players, they played a great game. 

I think I'll go throw up now.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Dustin D said:


> All is well, no BCS Chaos.


There could be 4 undefeated teams at the end of the year. One spot goes to bama and one to ??? That is chaos.


----------



## BonMallari

MSDOGS1976 said:


> There could be 4 undefeated teams at the end of the year. One spot goes to bama and one to ??? That is chaos.


that would be a good problem for the BCS to have...the real chaos would be an ONE undefeated and a whole list of once beaten teams....somehow IMO the BCS will get bailed out one last time and end up with only two undefeated teams...just not sure which two just yet


----------



## Dustin D

MSDOGS1976 said:


> There could be 4 undefeated teams at the end of the year. One spot goes to bama and one to ??? That is chaos.


True but Notre Dame ALMOST lost, so had LSU won, we'd be waiting on Oregon or K. State to lose. I think THAT would have been MORE Chaos lol

Bama would have only dropped to what? 5? maybe losing to #5 on the road? Meaning we could have had another 1 v 2 matchup. Long shot, I know but not unrealistic.

Too late for that now. 

Man what a game. Our Mistakes cost us dearly, bad coaching, PERSONAL FOUL on COPELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and how many dropped passes again!?  I was impressed with Zach M playing lights out.

I'll really be happy to see how they respond for the rest of the season with the Bama Game Monkey off their back and with Zach M. seeming to embrace the speed of the game.

Hopefully Bama carries all the way through.

On Miles; http://espn.go.com/colleges/lsu/foo...54/lsu-tigers-come-empty-alabama-crimson-tide


> He called for a fake 47-yard field goal(ON 4th and 12!) in the second quarter that was snuffed out.
> He later gambled just before halftime by trying a 55-yard field goal that Alleman missed well short, giving the Tide the field position it needed to drive 63 yards to push their lead to 14-3 at intermission.
> 
> In the second half,
> it was a failed onsides kick after Jeremy Hill's touchdown pulled LSU within 14-10.
> Then, rather than attempt a 41-yard field goal that would have given the Tigers a 20-14 lead with about 8:40 left, Miles opted to go for it on a fourth-and-1 at the Tide 24, and Spencer Ware was stuffed.


...sigh...


----------



## roseberry

Bayou Magic said:


> Miles went into the game convinced he had to pull something out of his...hat...we'll call it hat... to win. He outsmarted himself and handed the game to Saban. As for the players, they played a great game.


frank,
i agree that miles was pressing a little, but remember:
the athletes he recruited and put on the field last night were probably the top in college football
he and the athletic director schedule the open date immaculately each year, he obviously used the week wisely and came out smack down in the first quarter
he went in at halftime(after bama had adjusted and settled in the 2nd) and brought a dominate team out of the locker room
he had the offensive line in excellent shape after all the injuries and shuffling around. they ran the ball and protected the qb. a notable feat given that they had looked bad to poor four weeks earlier
he had mettenberger peaking. *mett was even as good as jacob said he was going to be *(NEVER thought i would say that)
when he was playing safety number three and four on the depth chart, his opponent never was able to exploit the "power play"
he had the team loose, relaxed and ready for death valley. alternately mccarron was so jacked up on endocrine secretions that he over threw td's and big gains all night(or his bruise was hurting?)

i remember recently my tennessee fan, duck hunting buddies giving phat phil fulmer the business. he had a .805 winnning percentage as they were running him off. yesterday the trojans had the vols beat before bray pulled it out.(we are talking the trojans of troy alabama)

who could possibly be better than miles? miles is a gambler. if the fake fg works he is a genius, if the onside kick hadn't bounced up and hit the kicker he is a genius. but all in all..........he is in or wins every game.


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> frank,
> i agree that miles was pressing a little, but remember:
> the athletes he recruited and put on the field last night were probably the top in college football
> he and the athletic director schedule the open date immaculately each year, he obviously used the week wisely and came out smack down in the first quarter
> he went in at halftime(after bama had adjusted and settled in the 2nd) and brought a dominate team out of the locker room
> he had the offensive line in excellent shape after all the injuries and shuffling around. they ran the ball and protected the qb. a notable feat given that they had looked bad to poor four weeks earlier
> he had mettenberger peaking. *mett was even as good as jacob said he was going to be *(NEVER thought i would say that)
> when he was playing safety number three and four on the depth chart, his opponent never was able to exploit the "power play"
> he had the team loose, relaxed and ready for death valley. alternately mccarron was so jacked up on endocrine secretions that he over threw td's and big gains all night(or his bruise was hurting?)
> 
> i remember recently my tennessee fan, duck hunting buddies giving phat phil fulmer the business. he had a .805 winnning percentage as they were running him off. yesterday the trojans had the vols beat before bray pulled it out.(we are talking the trojans of troy alabama)
> 
> who could possibly be better than miles? miles is a gambler. if the fake fg works he is a genius, if the onside kick hadn't bounced up and hit the kicker he is a genius. but all in all..........he is in or wins every game.


Very good observation - I'm sure some other top program would gladly welcome Le Smiles to their leadership . Maybe the Shorthorns .


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> Very good observation - I'm sure some other top program would gladly welcome Le Smiles to their leadership . *Maybe the Shorthorns* .


Now why would you want to do that to my team, what have they ever done to you


----------



## RookieTrainer

I knew somehow Mett would figure out how to play at an SEC level just for us, and he did. 

I knew LSU would at least match up with us physically, and might even push us around for stretches, and they did.

I knew Les would take a couple gambles, and he did.

I knew if we could withstand all that, even having an LSU TO wiped out by their own false start penalty, and still be in it in the 4th quarter that we would find a way to win it, and we did. 

Reauxll Tide Reauxll!!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

All that said, it was the epitome of grown man football out there last night. LSU really helped themselves by scheming to throw out of power formations, which effectively took our best cover linebacker out of the game for the most part. It helped them too that our real deep threat at WR did not play after the overthrow, which may not have actually been an overthrow given the condition of his ankle. 

On to next week and a classic trap game with A&M. The fact that we are likely physically beat up and would have a tendency to come out flat after a game like that leaves us vulnerable to a QB who can use his feet to extend plays and create like Manziel can. It should be very interesting.


----------



## Bayou Magic

roseberry said:


> frank,
> i agree that miles was pressing a little, but remember:
> the athletes he recruited and put on the field last night were probably the top in college football
> he and the athletic director schedule the open date immaculately each year, he obviously used the week wisely and came out smack down in the first quarter
> he went in at halftime(after bama had adjusted and settled in the 2nd) and brought a dominate team out of the locker room
> he had the offensive line in excellent shape after all the injuries and shuffling around. they ran the ball and protected the qb. a notable feat given that they had looked bad to poor four weeks earlier
> he had mettenberger peaking. *mett was even as good as jacob said he was going to be *(NEVER thought i would say that)
> when he was playing safety number three and four on the depth chart, his opponent never was able to exploit the "power play"
> he had the team loose, relaxed and ready for death valley. alternately mccarron was so jacked up on endocrine secretions that he over threw td's and big gains all night(or his bruise was hurting?)
> 
> i remember recently my tennessee fan, duck hunting buddies giving phat phil fulmer the business. he had a .805 winnning percentage as they were running him off. yesterday the trojans had the vols beat before bray pulled it out.(we are talking the trojans of troy alabama)
> 
> who could possibly be better than miles? miles is a gambler. if the fake fg works he is a genius, if the onside kick hadn't bounced up and hit the kicker he is a genius. but all in all..........he is in or wins every game.


I didn't make myself clear. I'm not for running Miles out of BR, just pointing out that last night, Miles' preconceived notion to go to his bag of tricks paid no dividends, cost LSU the game, and wasn't necessary in the first place. The players didn't call for the fake field goal, the players didn't call for a 54 yd field goal attempt, and the players didn't go into a prevent (yourself from winning) defense. Those were coaches calls. Players made mistakes, too, but they had no say in the game strategy. Miles knows that he made some bad calls. Tiger fans are hoping that he learned his lessons, and I am confident that he won't make those same mistakes again. 

Geaux Tigers Regards,
fp


----------



## Merlin

Expect Oregon to rise in the computer rankings and move up in the BCS atleast over Notre Dame. And for those that say the Ducks can't play defense, read the articles where it states how many pro scouts attended the USC vs Oregon game. Lot's of pro talent on both sides of the ball and maybe even a Heisman winner. And remember, this was the first game that the 1st string played the second half. The D is better than you think.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

51 points in a game & that's "Better than I think."???? That's about how many points LSU or the gumps expect to give up in a month. You play in a conference that can't spell defense & you run a gimmicky spread rushing attack that doesn't work in big games against OOC teams.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Don't go crowning AL yet. They have to finish the season. And play Johnny Football's team (Texas A&M). A long shot but with some outside intervention and overconfidence on AL's part, it could happen. Well, maybe. Well, hopefully.


----------



## Dustin D

Oregon will come up some in points only b/c the (Beloved)USC was ranked AND the ONLY reason USC was still ranked with 2 losses was b/c of their ridiculously HIGH Season Starting Rank at the beginning of the year. The only ranked teams they've faced, they've lost to and the loss to a 5-4 Arizona Team.

If the past OOC Big Games are of any consolation, I'd expect a Team like Bama to have equal are similar results against Oregon as the other Legitimate Defenses the Ducks have played against.

Still not sure why folks get all gitty about these high flying offenses and then claim some sort of Fear Factor. Just how many MORE times must we here, "NOBODY wants to play this High Powered Offense"....Oklahoma a few times, Ohio St, Florida St., Texas and just recently Oregon. Within the past 12 years or so all these teams were touted, 'some record setting' as the most highest scoring offenses in College football History, all Failed to bring home the Crystal in their national Championship due to one stingy fact. They played a team with a DEFENSE.

Every year we have to hear it over and over again. This team is so fast, that team is nothing to mess with, they score a point for every minute they play yata yata yata, they just can't be stopped. 

Then when the Big game is on _____________________ Flat-line. Why? What happen? How did it happen?

LSU holds the Ducks to 13 points until the 4th Qtr. when the game was well in hand,
Auburn holds the Ducks to two TD's and less than 75 yds rushing,
Ohio St and Boise had the same recipe the year before that.

The saying is as old as College Football itself. Defense wins Championships, yet some still seem to be blinded by the blazing speed of run-a-muck offenses. Well, blinded at least until it all comes crashing down in a Title Game.

Eventually I guess they will win the big one against a Defensive Team. I mean eventually its got to happen right? until then, I have to just sit back and shake my head.

A look back at the last 14 years or so tells the tale of high Powered Offenses, and the failures thereof to bring home the Crystal. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BCS_National_Championship_Game


----------



## Merlin

Just a wierd thought: if defense wins games, then why do NFL teams pay the highest salaries to offensive players?? Seems to me that if you want to win championships, most of your money would be spent on defense (but it's not).


----------



## TDB87

Merlin said:


> Just a wierd thought: if defense wins games, then why do NFL teams pay the highest salaries to offensive players??


According to who?? Dewight Freeney and Elvis Dumerville are the two highest paid players in the NFL. Both are Defensive ends, go figure...The big time money making positions in NFL will ALWAYS be O lineman, Pass rushers and QB's.

Bottom line is, High flying offenses sells tickets, defense wins championships and last time i checked LSU and BAMA sho ain't having no problem selling tickets.


----------



## roseberry

Merlin said:


> Just a wierd thought: if defense wins games, then why do NFL teams pay the highest salaries to offensive players?? Seems to me that if you want to win championships, most of your money would be spent on defense (but it's not).


if you are talking nfl..... it's because offense *sells* the tickets!!!!!!!!!!!

wayne, you are so very correct, the tide hadn't played a really good team until yesterday and texas a&m is a good team. should be a good game for lots of reasons.


----------



## Franco

Merlin said:


> Just a wierd thought: if defense wins games, then why do NFL teams pay the highest salaries to offensive players?? Seems to me that if you want to win championships, most of your money would be spent on defense (but it's not).


Defense wins championships in College Football. The NFL is a QB driven league. That's why the four higest paid players are QB's Heck, Drew Brees is playing for a paltry 40 million this season Next in the pay line are linemen with D lineman earning slightly more than O linemen. The trend over the last couple of years is the decline in pay for RB's as well as drafting them is later rounds.

Anyone want an NFL Headcoach for an even 12 million not counting bonuses?


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> Anyone want an NFL Headcoach for an even 12 million not counting bonuses?


anyone want a college FB coach for the bargain price of 5 million a year, am willing to throw in the LHN too...said coach recruits very well,says all the right things on camera, and claps vigorously on the sidelines....but can only win with a great QB....must supply your own defensive coordinator


----------



## Merlin

Tonights BCS rankings will be interesting (watch for computer ranking changes). And the next few weeks of games will be too!

Check this link:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hampionship-matchup-college-football-deserves


----------



## Dustin D

Merlin said:


> Tonights BCS rankings will be interesting (watch for computer ranking changes). And the next few weeks of games will be too!
> 
> Check this link:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...hampionship-matchup-college-football-deserves



That's complete Bullshit IMO, and is being pushed by a lot of AP Sports Writers. It's on Bleacher Report and Yahoo Sports.

Oregon doesn't deserve anything but what they earn. 

If K-State and Oregon Win out, K-State should go hands down having the tougher Schedule. 

If Notre Dame wins out, Lord help us lol


----------



## Dustin D

LSU drops only two. Now sits at #7.

If K-State wins out LSU could end up playing OU in the Cotton Bowl.

USC shouldn't even be in the Top 25.


> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Alabama9-02Kansas State9-03Oregon9-04Notre Dame9-05Georgia8-16Florida8-17LSU7-28South Carolina7-29Louisville9-010Florida State8-111Oregon State7-112Oklahoma6-213Clemson8-114Stanford7-215Texas A&M7-216Nebraska7-217Texas7-218UCLA7-219USC6-320Louisiana Tech8-121Mississippi State7-222Texas Tech6-323Rutgers7-124Northwestern7-225Toledo8-1


----------



## TDB87

USC definately should not be in the top 25.The name factor and their rediculously high preseason ranking is keeping them up there. I think it's amazing at being this point of the season and still having the SEC holding 5 spots in the top 10.


----------



## Franco

TDB87 said:


> USC definately should not be in the top 25.The name factor and their rediculously high preseason ranking is keeping them up there. I think it's amazing at being this point of the season and still having the SEC holding 5 spots in the top 10.





5 of the Top 8!


----------



## TDB87

Franco said:


> 5 of the Top 8!
> [/COLOR]


sounds even better


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> If K-State wins out LSU could end up playing OU in the Cotton Bowl.


That's a terrible mismatch. OU would get destroyed by LSU or TAMU.


----------



## Marvin S

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That's a terrible mismatch. OU would get destroyed by LSU or TAMU.


That's why they play the game . A lot of sure things don't seem to live up to their hype .


----------



## Merlin

Oregon moves up in BCS, thanks to computer rankings. And narrows the gap with Kansas State. Next weekend will cause more changes for more than one team....


Ouch!! On the show and posted in an Alabama paper no less: http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2012/11/former_heisman-winner_eddie_ge.html#incart_river


----------



## roseberry

Merlin said:


> Oregon moves up in BCS, thanks to computer rankings. And narrows the gap with Kansas State. Next weekend will cause more changes for more than one team....
> 
> 
> Ouch!! On the show and posted in an Alabama paper no less: http://www.al.com/alabamafootball/index.ssf/2012/11/former_heisman-winner_eddie_ge.html#incart_river



what eddie george said this morning will create a war. yes we are talking an all out war!

there is no possible way the nfl owners and the national football league itself will sit by and not come after eddie george for this. when the player's association puts a retired star out in front making statments just to bolster the evidence in their "concussion lawsuit" you know the gloves are coming off. look for the league's attorneys to make this messy. they will try to show this isn't because of a career of head injuries......but i doubt they will be successful.

*note:* i am only kidding, i hope no offense will be taken by former nfl players or others suffering from the effects of head trauma.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Eddie is certainly entitled to his own opinion. A lot of folks were saying last week that Alabama needed a challenge because they hadn't played anybody. Seems like the same folks are now saying that because Alabama didn't beat a physically similar team in the "Saturday night in Death Valley" environment they were all hyping by 40 points that we are somehow not any good. Interesting analysis to me for sure. I don't know if a lot of people who like 61-52 games can really appreciate the physicality on that field Saturday night. 

If Alabama wins out, which is still a very big if (I am scared to death about this weekend), one of Oregon and Kansas State will get the chance to prove or disprove what Eddie said. Oregon is a very good football team, no doubt. Recall that in 2010, as an example, Alabama scored more points on *uburn than Oregon did.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday AL was favored by 13 1/2 pts.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Eddie is certainly entitled to his own opinion. A lot of folks were saying last week that Alabama needed a challenge because they hadn't played anybody. Seems like the same folks are now saying that because Alabama didn't beat a physically similar team in the "Saturday night in Death Valley" environment they were all hyping by 40 points that we are somehow not any good. Interesting analysis to me for sure. I don't know if a lot of people who like 61-52 games can really appreciate the physicality on that field Saturday night.
> 
> If Alabama wins out, which is still a very big if (I am scared to death about this weekend), one of Oregon and Kansas State will get the chance to prove or disprove what Eddie said. Oregon is a very good football team, no doubt. Recall that in 2010, as an example, Alabama scored more points on *uburn than Oregon did.


Johnny Football will have y'all worried for awhile. I just don't see y'all losing. The truth be told, only Georgia can beat y'all of the possible remaining teams. They're built to go head to head with LSU & the gumps. If y'all win that game, The Nat Champ Game is a blowout. Especially if they put Oregon against y'all.


----------



## Dustin D

I think, like is usually the case for Speedy B QB's, It takes a Defense a Qtr. or so to get the timing down and then put the cuffs on.

I think A&M is capable of scoring in the 17 point range against Bama, but how will A&M stop Bama?

and like I said when LSU played them, their QB is also their leading rusher, If you stop him, then you've essentially taken out half their offense. Now what?

I also think it’s a grave mistake to make the comparison between Johnny Football doing good if Zach M. could. Last I checked, Johnny plays behind A&M’s O-Line, not LSU’s. Zach M. was playing @ home, not in Tuscaloosa. BIG Difference.


----------



## BonMallari

Johnny F Football against the Texas defense scores FIFTY.....against the Bama defense he may break a run or two, or they may break him in two, they will force him to throw the football and he is just slightly better than Dennard Robinson who they already handled earlier in the year..the kid is exciting but this is the big time


----------



## RookieTrainer

I don't see Georgia being able to stay on the field with us or LSU, but that's why they play the games. 

I would be worried most about Oregon if we get that far, but I think our defense will slow them down a good bit. I think what really happens there is that our offense keeps the ball from them and wears their defense down with a physical attack. 

As we saw Saturday night, a couple ill-timed turnovers, a missed opportunity on a wide open deep ball, and a hot QB can change things in a hurry. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Johnny Football will have y'all worried for awhile. I just don't see y'all losing. The truth be told, only Georgia can beat y'all of the possible remaining teams. They're built to go head to head with LSU & the gumps. If y'all win that game, The Nat Champ Game is a blowout. Especially if they put Oregon against y'all.


----------



## RookieTrainer

As with Tebow, Newton, and Robinson before him, the name of the game here is to stay in your rush lane, keep Manziel in front of you, and make him throw from the pocket. If he beats you doing that tip your hat and move on.



BonMallari said:


> Johnny F Football against the Texas defense scores FIFTY.....against the Bama defense he may break a run or two, or they may break him in two, they will force him to throw the football and he is just slightly better than Dennard Robinson who they already handled earlier in the year..the kid is exciting but this is the big time


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Like I said it will take outside intervention for TAMU to win. 

But it has happen before. A long time ago but once when Gene Stallings coached the Aggies to a victory against Bear Bryant's Tide. The second time was when Jackie Sherill coached the Aggies and beat AL. AL had a powerfull running back who A&M's wrecking crew stopped three times on a practically nothing and goal. I can't remember the backs name. A legend at AL.

Just hoping.

I think I'll watch the movie "We've Never Been Licked" starring Noah Berry, Jr. and Robert Mitchem just before the game.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Like I said it will take outside intervention for TAMU to win.
> 
> But it has happen before. A long time ago but once when Gene Stallings coached the Aggies to a victory against Bear Bryant's Tide. The second time was when Jackie Sherill coached the Aggies and beat AL. AL had a powerfull running back who A&M's wrecking crew stopped three times on a practically nothing and goal. I can't remember the backs name. A legend at AL.
> 
> Just hoping.
> 
> I think I'll watch the movie "We've Never Been Licked" starring Noah Berry, Jr. and Robert Mitchem just before the game.


Wayne you guys are set up for your best chance.

Bama will be playing its 5th straight SEC opponent. The last of which being the most physical and emotionally demanding and was on the road.

They'll be back Home, licking their wounds and feeling relaxed. Will they be relaxed to the point of laziness? or relaxed to the point of playing loose and confident?

Guess we'll see.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Oops the Jackie Sherill game was against the other Alabama school, Auburn. The running back was Bo Jackson.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Spot on Dustin. Hence the reason I am really scared to death about this weekend. 



Dustin D said:


> Wayne you guys are set up for your best chance.
> 
> Bama will be playing its 5th straight SEC opponent. The last of which being the most physical and emotionally demanding and was on the road.
> 
> They'll be back Home, licking their wounds and feeling relaxed. Will they be relaxed to the point of laziness? or relaxed to the point of playing loose and confident?
> 
> Guess we'll see.


----------



## Franco

Florida is going down this weekend!


----------



## roseberry

are me and wayne nutt the only two people who care about college ball this weekend? aggies and tide gonna be a good one!

chizik has his back against the wall, will the bulldogs show up for their 2nd biggest rival of the year? i hear bobby petrino and his girlfriend will be watching the game with jay jacobs?

let's hear some smack talk folks!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

There's nothing to talk about. When you OWN a team like LSU does STATE (19-1 in the last 20. 12 game winning streak & the 1 win was because of severe home cooking.), it's just a W.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Who is Jay Jacobs? Auburn AD? Yesterday the odds went back to -14 for AL but now back to -13 1/2. I keep waiting for a sign of an outside intervention. Anyone heard of something that would cool off the AL team?


----------



## roseberry

yes jay jacobs is auburn ad. with that spread i think the smart moneyt is on texas a&m. bama might win but it is unlikely to be by more than two touchdowns if they do. lots of local folk really concerned about this one.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> bama might win but it is unlikely to be by more than two touchdowns if they do.


Hmm...

Against similar Defenses A&M scores avg. 18 points and that was @ Home against each.
Florida won by 3, 
LSU by 6, of course knowing how A&M scored that last TD, LSU could/should have won by 12

Besides the LSU Game, Bama's lowest score this year was 33 pts. against Ole'Miss.

A&M is going on the Road for it's 3rd straight time.

Bryant Denny Stadium and the Tide will be too much too handle for the young freshman and company. 

*Bold Prediction*;
Bama/ 38-20

LSU is harder to figure out. Yea they got up big time last weekend, but this weekend who knows? I expect them to be ready to play, Miles always has his team ready to play. I feel the urge to say it might get ugly with two Horses having over 100+ rushing and Zach M. 200+ with two TD's and 1 INT.

...but the urge isn't very strong...maybe?, I'm a tad apprehensive in wondering what the toll last weekend might have taken. Then again, this is LSU right? They don't do two losses in a row right? Right?....RIGHT!

LSU/ 31-13 

I don't give a crap about the other 35+ games going on LOL!


----------



## Merlin

And the Oregon Ducks are only favored by 28 1/2.


----------



## roseberry

who the ducks playin' this weekend merlin? the ducks can just hand the ball to that running back four times in the first quarter and put up the twenty eight. they should be able to pass for another couple to cover. my money is on the ducks no matter who it is in a tough pac 12 matchup!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I heard Nick Saban had the flu, QB had a stomach virus and one RB had a pulled hamstring. All are questionable for the game this afternoon. Anyone else hear these rumors?


----------



## EdA

Latest trade rumor is Nick Saban to the Cowboys for Jason Garrett, Tony Romo, and two first round draft choices.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I live in Tuscaloosa and I have not heard any of those rumors. Doesn't mean they are not true. I'll be going to the game today, and I am still scared. This is a classic trap, and A&M is certainly good enough to close the deal.

When I saw Coach Saban on the way to work yesterday he was on his phone and waving his hands just like usual.


----------



## RookieTrainer

The entire SEC (outside Alabama, of course) has been hoping this were true since 2007.



EdA said:


> Latest trade rumor is Nick Saban to the Cowboys for Jason Garrett, Tony Romo, and two first round draft choices.


----------



## roseberry

i heard the rumor saban was going to the cowboys? i heard the rumor that jerry jones was gonna actually allow saban to coach the team? my sources for both these rumors may not be reliable.

i also heard the rumor that saban's college age daughter does not want her mom and dad moving to texas. she is rumored to have said if her dad went to dallas she was going to catfight, beat down the entire dallas cowboy cheerleading squad just because she can. her defense attorneys have discouraged her from taking these actions prior to her upcoming trial.


----------



## EdA

Local sources report that Jones so covets Coach Saban that he has offered youngest son Jerry Jr., wife Jean, and daughter Charlotte to sweeten the deal.


----------



## roseberry

if jerry will throw in the property at "red level".......it's a deal!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> if jerry will throw in the property at "red level".......it's a deal!


He might throw in his exclusive duck hunting lodge in Stutgart but I think Jerry World is off limits


----------



## roseberry

dr. ed, red level is in fact the name of the "duck shooting" lodge/reservoir near stutgart. in arkansas imho the ranking of historical private lands are 1. wingmeade, 2. claypool, 3. greenbriar(green timber), 4. tie-tyndall's and red level. 

btw if a **** kickin', public school educated, son of a poor alabama baptist preacher can talk his way in for a couple of days, it might not be all that "exclusive". if you get the call the chicken gizzards are the house specialty.


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> dr. ed, red level is in fact the name of the "duck shooting" lodge/reservoir near stutgart. in arkansas imho the ranking of historical private lands are 1. wingmeade, 2. claypool, 3. greenbriar(green timber), 4. tie-tyndall's and red level.
> 
> btw if a **** kickin', public school educated, son of a poor alabama baptist preacher can talk his way in for a couple of days it might not be all that "exclusive". if you get the call the chicken gizzards are the house specialty.


that **** kickin', public school educated, son of a poor Baptist preacher must be well connected if he knows the premier private waterfowl hunting areas well enough to rank them!


----------



## Franco

Halfway through the 3rd Q, Florida Gators 13, UL Ragin Cajuns 17. Cajuns have the ball. No one cooks gator better than a Cajun. Geaux Cajuns!

Update;

Cajuns knock Gator QB Driskell down. Driskell headed for the lockerroom. Cajuns with ball on the Gator 32!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Rowdy and me in our game watching attire. The last word from us. BTHO Alabama!


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> that **** kickin', public school educated, son of a poor Baptist preacher must be well connected if he knows the premier private waterfowl hunting areas well enough to rank them!


i have hunted three of my top five. i was actually invited to two of the three i hunted;-)


----------



## Franco

4th Quarter;

Cajuns drive 77 yards and kick the FG. Cajuns 20 - Gators 13

Gator QB Driskell questionable as he was pueyeed (cajun for getting the snot knocked out of him) on their last drive.

3 minutes left in the 4th, Cajuns up by 7!

Blocked punt, Gators score and win the game with 2 seconds left!


----------



## bjoiner

Can't believe the gators luck.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Johnny F Football against the Texas defense scores FIFTY.....against the Bama defense he may break a run or two, or they may break him in two, they will force him to throw the football and he is just slightly better than Dennard Robinson who they already handled earlier in the year..the kid is exciting but this is the big time


14-0, so far so good for the kid QB for the new boys in the SEC


----------



## roseberry

oh shizzle!!!!!!! bon, if they break him in two they better keep an eye on which half of him comes out with the ball. calm down wayne, take a deep breath, your guys are lookin' good!


----------



## Dustin D

Hmm... Bama not Blitzing?

They go 3 & out one more time and the Headset is coming OFF! Guaranteed lol


----------



## EdA

Alabama seems to be having trouble with the Aggie's fast break offense


----------



## Merlin

EdA - If they have trouble the the Aggie's fast break offense, how do you think they will handle those Ducks?


----------



## Dustin D

Merlin said:


> EdA - If they have trouble the the Aggie's fast break offense, how do you think they will handle those Ducks?


That's _real easy_ to say, just not easily proven. 

Time, Place, Team, Atmosphere, all these things take there toll and come out differently on the field.

Just saying.


----------



## Chris Videtto

WOW! 21-Zipparrrro AGGIES to start! Did Bama blow their proverbial [email protected]#% against LSU????


----------



## EdA

Merlin said:


> EdA - If they have trouble the the Aggie's fast break offense, how do you think they will handle those Ducks?


Well trying to make situational defensive substitutions sure isn't working, right now the Alabama defense is big, fast, and confused


----------



## Dustin D

A&M known for getting soft and losing leads. 

Lots of Football left to play. ALL 4 Qtrs. in the SEC


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> I think A&M is capable of scoring in the 17 point range against Bama


well at least they have accomplished that...


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> well at least they have accomplished that...


I thought they'd score 13-14 before the Defense got dialed in. Then maybe a FG in the 2nd Half.

Not 20 points in the first qtr. 

Bama will score at least 17 more points this game. What different can A&M do now with the 'D' dialed in on Johnny?

Guess we'll see.


----------



## BonMallari

now we got ourselves a ballgame...the Bama QB looks like one cool customer


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> now we got ourselves a ballgame...the Bama QB looks like one cool customer


Same ol' same ol' you have to withstand the initial surge that comes in the 1st qtr. LSU did it too but A&M only got to 12 pts.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> I thought they'd score 13-14 before the Defense got dialed in. Then maybe a FG in the 2nd Half.
> 
> Not 20 points in the first qtr.
> 
> Bama will score at least 17 more points this game. What different can A&M do now with the 'D' dialed in on Johnny?
> 
> Guess we'll see.


Undoubtedly Alabama will over power them in the second half but for a first time trip to Tuscaloosa with a first year head coach and a redshirt freshman QB they showed up to play against the undefeated defending National Champions.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Undoubtedly Alabama will over power them in the second half but for a first time trip to Tuscaloosa with a first year head coach and a redshirt freshman QB they showed up to play against the undefeated defending National Champions.


ok...lol...


----------



## roseberry

Merlin said:


> EdA - If they have trouble the the Aggie's fast break offense, how do you think they will handle those Ducks?


it may not look likely at this point that we fans may have the chance to see the answer to your question played out on field in miami. but if bama wins keep in mind:

-30 days to rest and prepare
-no 4 game sec schedule to play the week before miami(let alone 5 weeks straight)
-oregon's qb aint "JOHNNY FOOTBALL"
-if notre dame beats usc and bama happens to win out, the rose bowl in pasadena is as far east as the ducks will migrate


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Johnny Football is most similar to Archie Manning.


----------



## Dustin D

uh oh...forgot to calculate those pesky turnovers...


----------



## Breck

Rutt Roo ....


----------



## roseberry

oh well........looks like congrats in order for the aggies.


----------



## EdA

To quite that great QB and MNF announcer Don Meredith

Turn out the lights the party's over!


----------



## Dustin D

not yet gents...


----------



## EdA

EdA said:


> well at least they have accomplished that...


So Dustin what do you think now, 17 plus 12?


----------



## EdA

Nice home field call on the interception


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> So Dustin what do you think now, 17 plus 12?


Yea the Yeldon Turnover was devastating when in two passes it equaled a TD.

These guys are idiots, if the Heel comes down out of bounds, the player is OUT of bounds.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Nice home field call on the interception


This is the same for NFL and College. If your heel comes down out of bounds, you are out of bounds.


----------



## Dustin D

I was just thinking, it could be Drive or die time with 6:00 left


----------



## Dustin D

Moving too fast?


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> not yet gents...


You might not want to bet football!


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> You might not want to bet football!


lol. Yea, ok dude, Bama scores that TD and it's over.


----------



## Dustin D

Congrats to you Wayne!


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> lol. Yea, ok dude, Bama scores that TD and it's over.


Yea dude but if you were betting you would be giving 13 1/2 points, sorry Dustin you lose both ways!


----------



## Dustin D

Oh well yea I don't gamble. I think it's silly considering the stats of most gamblers rarely ever equal positive.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Oh well yea I don't gamble. I think it's silly considering the stats of most gamblers rarely ever equal positive.


You just can't concede credit when credit is due, as an LSU guy whose team lost to Alabama I would think you would be happy since the Aggies lost in Death Valley but won in Tuscaloosa but that's not the way LSU fans are wired is it ?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

WOW! WOW! WOW! Texas A&M pulled an upset. What a game for Johnny Football and our defense came through at the very end.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> *You just can't concede credit when credit is due*, as an LSU guy whose team lost to Alabama I would think you would be happy since the Aggies lost in Death Valley but won in Tuscaloosa but that's not the way LSU fans are wired is it ?


What?

BTW The Tigers beat the Aggies in Texas.

What Credit or we talking about?


----------



## roseberry

that is one slippery white boy! i know i sound like my dad in the late '60's/early '70's saying, "that coach bryant's play calling sucks. he gets beat in the bowls because he never throws the ball." but, first and goal on the six with three minutes remaining i think the only way i attept a pass is if my running back is stopped on three consecutive plays. that nick saban's play calling sucked. lol


----------



## Wayne Nutt

A&M had a few poor play calls also. We even win without a field goal kicker. You guys give Saban hell. Maybe he will leave for the Cowboys.

Boy it feels good to be on this side of the "what ifs". It also feels good to get a come from ahead win.


----------



## Dustin D

I'll agree to that. At that range, you should line up and run the ball back to back to back and even on 4th and inches.

Our Coach would have called the same BS except the DB would have ran it back the whole way lol


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> What?
> 
> BTW The Tigers beat the Aggies in Texas.
> 
> What Credit or we talking about?


read your posts


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Gee. Crummy old ex-Big 12 scrubs beat the mighty Alabama from the invincible SEC. Let the excuses begin.


----------



## Dustin D

Obviously the two most crucial plays were the INT @ the Goal Line, 
and the Neutral Zone Infraction to end the game.*


Team Stat Comparison*



TA&MALA1st Downs23173rd down efficiency11-187-154th down efficiency0-11-2Total Yards418431Passing253309Comp-Att24-3121-34Yards per pass8.29.1Rushing165122Rushing Attempts4631Yards per rush3.63.9Penalties4-266-56Turnovers03Fumbles lost01Interceptions thrown02Possession32:2727:33


----------



## Dustin D

Man LSU Linebackers need to drop back some.


----------



## Dustin D

LSU Half-Time Stats; Zach M. looking pretty good so far.


LSU Passing C/ATTYDSAVGTDINTZach Mettenberger12/181749.720


*Team Stat Comparison*



MSSTLSU1st Downs8133rd down efficiency1-36-94th down efficiency0-00-0Total Yards147236Passing123174Comp-Att12-1412-18Yards per pass8.89.7Rushing2462Rushing Attempts1019Yards per rush2.43.3Penalties2-100-0Turnovers10Fumbles lost10Interceptions thrown00Possession12:1917:41


----------



## bjoiner

Auburn really is that bad, aren't they?


----------



## Dustin D

Sam and Mingo are useless in this game and LSU's Secondary is getting shredded!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Shredded? Sheesh.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sam I Am. Yeah.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Kee Kee. You were saying? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dustin D

Spoke too soon, maybe they heard me? :lol:

Man I called them both out by name and back to back they trade off sacks WOW~!


----------



## Dustin D

Lets try this again. Man Boone is really sucking. Can he catch a deep ball?

or

Can Les Miles NOT play too conservative here and cost us to punt?


----------



## Dustin D

ugh...should have known we had MORE game to play.


----------



## HPL

dustin d said:


> a&m known for getting soft and losing leads.
> 
> Lots of football left to play. All 4 qtrs. In the sec



*Aggies beat the crimson tide!!! Aggies beat the crimson tide!!! Aggies beat the crimson tide !!!*


----------



## Dustin D

HPL said:


> *Aggies beat the crimson tide!!! Aggies beat the crimson tide!!! Aggies beat the crimson tide !!!*


are you sure?


----------



## Dustin D

BOOM! Been Waiting on it! That's what I was hoping for against Bama


----------



## RookieTrainer

I hate it when I am right, especially about Alabama losing a football game.

Hats off to A&M. They beat our tail every way it could be beat.


----------



## leemac

Hummmmm??????????? 

We will take LSU, Bama, K-State, Oregon or Notre Dame or whoever. Spurrier and his boys again included.

If the Dawgs continue to show up, ....... lets roll......GO DAWGS!


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm dumbfounded by that series of play calls at the goal line. That said, if you tackle a little bit earlier in the game you might not be in that shape. Again, hats off to A&M. 

Roseberry, one of my buddies would say that Manziel is slicker than owl excrement. 



roseberry said:


> that is one slippery white boy! i know i sound like my dad in the late '60's/early '70's saying, "that coach bryant's play calling sucks. he gets beat in the bowls because he never throws the ball." but, first and goal on the six with three minutes remaining i think the only way i attept a pass is if my running back is stopped on three consecutive plays. that nick saban's play calling sucked. lol


----------



## DSemple

_KSU_


----------



## HPL

DSemple said:


> _KSU_


..

Wife's dad is a wildcat, so I'll second that!! ;-)


----------



## HPL

Dustin D said:


> are you sure?



Sorry, don't know how to do happy feet on the internet!!! ;-)


----------



## HPL

RookieTrainer said:


> I'm dumbfounded by that series of play calls at the goal line. That said, if you tackle a little bit earlier in the game you might not be in that shape. Again, hats off to A&M.
> 
> Roseberry, one of my buddies would say that Manziel is slicker than owl excrement.



The complete saying is "slicker than owl excrement on a mesquite branch" and your buddy would be correct!!


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

My Aggie Sister posted this on her facebook page earlier this evening.......

GIG'EM, Ags! Fightin' Texas Aggies beat the Everlivin', Everlovin', Compound, Complex HELL outta 'bama! WHOOP!

College Station is going crazy tonight

Whoop!!!!!


----------



## HPL

Janet Kimbrough said:


> My Aggie Sister posted this on her facebook page earlier this evening.......
> 
> GIG'EM, Ags! Fightin' Texas Aggies beat the Everlivin', Everlovin', Compound, Complex HELL outta 'bama! WHOOP!
> 
> College Station is going crazy tonight
> 
> Whoop!!!!!



Much as I (and most of the Ags I know) lament the loss of our old rival (exactly whose horns are we sawing off now?), tonight's victory felt REAL good. Must be a bit like Jack felt when that beanstalk cracked. Would love to be in Aggieland tonight!!!


----------



## Merlin

Yup, Ducks got no defense. Pick it off then let the offense score on 1st play.

Estimated BCS:
1 DUCKS
2 KS
3 ALABAMA
4 NOTRE DAME


----------



## Franco

The NCAA College Playoff system can't arrive soon enough! That would put an end to the speculation and give the top teams the opportunity to prove it on the field.


----------



## RookieTrainer

We don't have any mesquite around here, so you'll forgive me if I just leave that part off. 



HPL said:


> The complete saying is "slicker than owl excrement on a mesquite branch" and your buddy would be correct!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Always good to be reminded that you are the measuring stick and you get everybody's best shot. Sometimes, like yesterday, their best shot is good enough to beat you. 

I really enjoy being hated a whole lot better than I liked being told what a fine man Mike Shula was. 



Janet Kimbrough said:


> My Aggie Sister posted this on her facebook page earlier this evening.......
> 
> GIG'EM, Ags! Fightin' Texas Aggies beat the Everlivin', Everlovin', Compound, Complex HELL outta 'bama! WHOOP!
> 
> College Station is going crazy tonight
> 
> Whoop!!!!!


----------



## HPL

RookieTrainer said:


> Always good to be reminded that you are the measuring stick and you get everybody's best shot. Sometimes, like yesterday, their best shot is good enough to beat you.
> 
> I really enjoy being hated a whole lot better than I liked being told what a fine man Mike Shula was.


Aggies haven't been in the SEC long enough for me to have developed any specific animosity (let alone hatred) for anybody, but when they basically suggest that one is soooo far out of one's league that all will be surprised if any games are won, and then you beat the supposed powerhouse, well, can't help but grin!! Who's Mike Shula?


----------



## Marvin S

HPL said:


> Who's Mike Shula?


Don's Son !


----------



## frogfrog

Good game by the Ags. Sad my Frogs couldn't do the same.


----------



## Dustin D

I knew it wouldn't be long before these Drums started beating. ESPN is as bad as the Main Stream Media these days.

A&M beats Bama in BD Stadium, a week after Bama played their most physical game of the year and 'ELITE' Status is already being pushed around for A&M LOL!



> Make room in the SEC for another elite program. Texas A&M is here, and its first-year boss -- now a Missouri win from possibly being the cutthroat conference's coach of the year -- is the catalyst.


http://insider.espn.go.com/college-...erformance-alabama-plus-week-11-takeaways-ncf


----------



## Howard N

> Aggies haven't been in the SEC long enough for me to have developed any specific animosity (let alone hatred) for anybody,


I don't think this is reciprocated, I'm absolutely sure the Aggies are on Bamma's hate list.


----------



## HPL

Howard N said:


> I don't think this is reciprocated, I'm absolutely sure the Aggies are on Bamma's hate list.


Well, now, yeah, but I kinda like them so far. ;-)


----------



## Dustin D

Aggies Crashing through the Top 10;


BCS Standings
 RKTEAMRECORD1Kansas State10-02Oregon10-03Notre Dame10-04Alabama9-15Georgia9-16Florida9-17LSU8-28Texas A&M8-29South Carolina8-210Florida State9-1


----------



## HPL

Dustin D said:


> Aggies Crashing through the Top 10;
> 
> 
> BCS Standings RKTEAMRECORD1Kansas State10-02Oregon10-03Notre Dame10-04Alabama9-15Georgia9-16Florida9-17LSU8-28Texas A&M8-29South Carolina8-210Florida State9-1


Well I guess all I have to say there is WHOOOOPP!!!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Nice backhand there,HPL. If we are the "supposed" powerhouse, then why do you think A&M jumped so many spots after winning?

I follow football pretty closely, and I don't recall A&M making much noise in the BCS lately, until right now, and I am pretty sure you won your last (and only) national championship in 1939. We are right in the thick of things to play in the BCS game for the third time in the last 4 years, so it seems pretty clear who the powerhouse is, the results of one game notwithstanding.

*uburn folks win one every now and then too and start making comments like yours. Don't be like *uburn folks.



HPL said:


> Aggies haven't been in the SEC long enough for me to have developed any specific animosity (let alone hatred) for anybody, but when they basically suggest that one is soooo far out of one's league that all will be surprised if any games are won, and then you beat the supposed powerhouse, well, can't help but grin!! Who's Mike Shula?


----------



## roseberry

howard and hpl,

ta&m's and bama's football history's are related in many positive ways. there is no hatred by bama fans toward a&m for their win. i have seen nothing here from bama fans but positive congratulations for a game excellently played and won.

is any bama fan resentful that one of bama'a, a&m's and one of college football's most respected retired coaches, Gene Stallings was pulling for his alma mater last weekend? no, we still love him and we are proud HE brought ta&m into the sec.

is any bama fan resentful that in 1968 former bama and a&m coach and legend Coach Bryant carried one of his protege's, a&m's Coach Stallings off the field on his shoulders after losing the cotton bowl. no, it is one of the proudest moments in bama football history.

all bama fans are thankful that Coach Bryant was proven in his role at ta&m. without a&m's display of confidence and commitment, Bryant's career and bama's history might have been very different?

is any fan resentful that ta&m stole away coach franchione? hell naw. sorry 'bout that one aggies!;-)

enjoy, because this loss for bama is like being the boss and stepping on a piece of gum walking down the sidewalk on your way to a lunch meeting. as he walks forward, some of those who aspire to his position will comment and giggle momentarily. the inconvenience will wear off the leader's sole before he gets to his next meeting.


----------



## DSemple

Hey Franco

Did I miss seeing you post your picture wearing that Alabama t-shirt?


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Wow!! Picture of the day for sure.!?
What a shocker on a icy cold Mon. am.
Go Badgers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Franco

DSemple said:


> Hey Franco
> 
> Did I miss seeing you post your picture wearing that Alabama t-shirt?


Not yet! I went to Academy Sports last week to buy shotguns shells and they didn't have one. Then, I went to dreaded local WalMart, surely they would have it as it is where Bama fans love to do all of their shopping. They didn't have it either so Saturday I order one on line.

I'm out of town till Thursday, hopefully it will be in my mail when I return.

Great weekend of Football! LSU stomps Ms St, Saints beat the undefeated Falcons and the UL Ragin Cajuns lost to #5 Florida Gators with two seconds remaining in the game. The mere fact that the Cajuns didn't get blown out in Gainsville was a victory.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

My wife is out shopping. She left with two things for me on her list:

New water jug for dog training
Johnny Football jersey


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> is any fan resentful that ta&m stole away coach franchione? hell naw. sorry 'bout that one aggies!;-)
> 
> enjoy, because this loss for bama is like being the boss and stepping on a piece of gum walking down the sidewalk on your way to a lunch meeting. as he walks forward, some of those who aspire to his position will comment and giggle momentarily. the inconvenience will wear off the leader's sole before he gets to his next meeting.


Boy oh boy did coach Fran's star fizzle, I heard he was back coaching at Southwest Texas State, now known as Texas State, where his success launched his career to TCU and beyond.

Anything to the rumor that Saban is getting the NFL itch?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Did Saban have a previous hitch in the NFL between LSU and AL?


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did Saban have a previous hitch in the NFL between LSU and AL?


Uh yea Wayne, about 4 days after saying "I'll never Coach in the NFL" then POOF....then he returns....to Alabama...


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Did Saban have a previous hitch in the NFL between LSU and AL?


Can you say Miami Dolphins 2005-2006 record 15 W and 17 L


----------



## Wayne Nutt

While I didn't rememberthe details, I thought Saban had a bad experience in the NFL. So, why would he want to go back to the NFL? 

He's a hero and practically worshiped in AL.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> While I didn't rememberthe details, I thought Saban had a bad experience in the NFL. So, why would he want to go back to the NFL?
> 
> He's a hero and practically worshiped in AL.


He's not. It's just another Rumor Auburn fans start year after year.


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

RookieTrainer said:


> Always good to be reminded that you are the measuring stick and you get everybody's best shot. Sometimes, like yesterday, their best shot is good enough to beat you.
> 
> I really enjoy being hated a whole lot better than I liked being told what a fine man Mike Shula was.


I don't believe there is any hatred coming out of College Station. TAMU is very proud to become a part of the SEC and has been welcomed by the other members of the SEC. After hearing that they will never be able to compete in the SEC, Aggies are very proud of their first year's record to date and rightfully so.

As for breaking into the top 10, why shouldn't they be there. South Carolina has remained there with the same record as TAMU. Both teams lost to the same two teams, Florida and LSU. Last week prior the Ags beating Bama, South Carolina was ranked 8th and the Aggies were ranked 15th. Yet the Aggies lost those two games by 3 and 5 points and South Carolina lost by 33 and 4.

TAMU is ranked right where they should be. JMHO.

Janet


----------



## RookieTrainer

More like extremely wishful thinking. 



Dustin D said:


> He's not. It's just another Rumor Auburn fans start year after year.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Can you point me to a place where somebody credible said that? I knew Missouri would have a tough time and said so along with lots of other folks. I don't recall anybody else saying A&M would "never be able to compete" in the conference. What I heard was "what took you so long to get away from Texas?"

Enjoy the win. Your team certainly earned it.



Janet Kimbrough said:


> I don't believe there is any hatred coming out of College Station. TAMU is very proud to become a part of the SEC and has been welcomed by the other members of the SEC. *After hearing that they will never be able to compete in the SEC, Aggies are very proud of their first year's record to date and rightfully so*.
> 
> As for breaking into the top 10, why shouldn't they be there. South Carolina has remained there with the same record as TAMU. Both teams lost to the same two teams, Florida and LSU. Last week prior the Ags beating Bama, South Carolina was ranked 8th and the Aggies were ranked 15th. Yet the Aggies lost those two games by 3 and 5 points and South Carolina lost by 33 and 4.
> 
> TAMU is ranked right where they should be. JMHO.
> 
> Janet


----------



## Dustin D

I had told A&M fans here that the Aggies could go +.500 every year in the SEC and that they'd most likely hover around (7-4/8-3)

Johnny Football is good, but to expect this kind of performance for the next 2-3 years? Doubtful. We've seen it time and time again. Whether it's the Explosive Dual Threat (Freshman or Rookie) their First Year is incredible, sometimes mindblowing. The following years.....eh not so much.

We'll see.


----------



## duk4me

Franco said:


> Not yet! I went to Academy Sports last week to buy shotguns shells and they didn't have one. Then, I went to dreaded local WalMart, surely they would have it as it is where Bama fans love to do all of their shopping. They didn't have it either so Saturday I order one on line.
> 
> I'm out of town till Thursday, hopefully it will be in my mail when I return.
> 
> Great weekend of Football! LSU stomps Ms St, Saints beat the undefeated Falcons and the UL Ragin Cajuns lost to #5 Florida Gators with two seconds remaining in the game. The mere fact that the Cajuns didn't get blown out in Gainsville was a victory.


Franco man this post gives me so many ways to bash the SEC after this weekend but I won't hate to kick a good man while he's down. Chin up buddy.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Johnny Football jerseys haven't made it to Ft. Worth yet.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> I had told A&M fans here that the Aggies could go +.500 every year in the SEC and that they'd most likely hover around (7-4/8-3).


Well then it surely must be true from the RTF college football expert....oops I forgot, that's Jacob...;-)

Trust me on this one Dustin, in the post R. C . Slocum years if A&M fans could depend on 8-3 in the SEC every year they would be delighted, at least for a little while!


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Johnny Football jerseys haven't made it to Ft. Worth yet.


I am being told by much more ardent followers of all things TAMU that the athletic dept only designates two numbers to be licensed each year and they had no idea that the # 2 jersey would be in such high demand,after all he was a red shirt freshman, would hate to see all the store get stuck with jerseys they dont want..same sources are saying that the athletic dept is now scrambling and negotiating how to cash in on the JF craze


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Johnny Football jerseys were supposed to go on sale this past Monday in College Station. But they haven't made it this far north yet.


----------



## roseberry

Wayne Nutt said:


> Johnny Football jerseys were supposed to go on sale this past Monday in College Station. But they haven't made it this far north yet.


wayne, if i don't see a thread titled something like "rowdy by pirate-pattern blinds with handler and dog wearing johnny football jerseys", i am going to be very disappointed.


----------



## RookieTrainer

The only thing we know for sure is that people will adjust. Even Alabama adjusted after the blitzkrieg first quarter and had a chance to win the game.

The other question is what happens if Manziel gets hurt? I don't know what A&M has on the bench, but that offense without that scrambling ability would seem to me to be much easier to deal with. Having to account for the QB as a running threat on every play really messes up the defensive count, and you can't play a lot of man coverage (Bama's normal forte) because you can't turn your back on the QB like that. It happened a couple times in the first quarter Saturday and we gave up big plays to Manziel. 



Dustin D said:


> Johnny Football is good, but to expect this kind of performance for the next 2-3 years? Doubtful. We've seen it time and time again. Whether it's the Explosive Dual Threat (Freshman or Rookie) their First Year is incredible, sometimes mindblowing. The following years.....eh not so much.
> 
> We'll see.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Roseberry, You can count on it. My wife is looking for JF kerchiefs for the dogs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Well then it surely must be true from the RTF college football expert....*oops I forgot, that's Jacob...*;-)
> 
> Trust me on this one Dustin, in the post R. C . Slocum years if A&M fans could depend on 8-3 in the SEC every year they would be delighted, at least for a little while!


With facts like this, who needs opinions?


----------



## Brian Courser

How about the irish.


----------



## ndk3819

The Irish? They were 2 feet and a missed penalty away from losing to a crappy Pitt team at home.


----------



## duk4me

Brian Courser said:


> How about the irish.


Are you kidding the Irish? They aren't in the SEC therefore they are irrelevant on the RTF. Good Gosh if we had a vote on RTF for a BCS 4 team playoff it would be LSU, Alabama, South Carolina, Florida, TEXAS A&M, Auburn, Arkansas, Tennessee,........you get the picture cause noone else is well relevant.


----------



## Brian Courser

Also that same pitt team they also beat but fumbled it away. When the irish haters talk about their own team it is how they were able to pull out a win. But a win is a win. I do feel that they should have handled both pitt and bc better. Go IRISH. Go scooby do what a game that was.


----------



## Dustin D

A&M Reciever Missing;

http://network.yardbarker.com/colle...nday/12215857?linksrc=home_x_rg_head_12215857


----------



## Wayne Nutt

He has been found but I missed the news story on it this morning. And is okay.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> He has been found but I missed the news story on it this morning. And is okay.


Yep, weird YardBarker reported missing and ESPN just reported found. 
http://espn.go.com/dallas/ncf/story/_/id/8634588/thomas-johnson-texas-aggies-found-safe-police-say


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Note to ESPN. Dallas is north of College Station.


----------



## Franco

For DSemple, I am paying off my bet wearing a Bama tshirt. I even wore it this monring duck shooting!


----------



## BonMallari

Ole Miss Rebels came to play today


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> Ole Miss Rebels came to play today


Bon, I just made the mistake of tuning in the Fox college football studio show.....eeeek, Erin Andrews looked great through a peephole in bra and panties but when she is dressed up and opens her mouth and speaks, OMG I pitty her guy or girl friend!


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Ole Miss Rebels came to play today


Either that or LSU's D is asleep. Sun is setting in Death Valley and the monsters will awake

Agree with Ed, Erin is past her prime. Time for a new Football babe.


----------



## BonMallari

Samantha Steele former Longhorn sideline reporter


----------



## Dustin D

Man our inconsistency is such a killer. 

Plus if Ole'Miss could choose when LSU got penalized they wouldn't change anything. Were professionals at the timing of our penalties.


----------



## Dustin D

Incredible. The stars are aligning....


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Incredible. The stars are aligning....


That would be the lights coming on in the stadium. Nightime!


----------



## BonMallari

thats just didnt happen....did it...think the refs blew that non call


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> That would be the lights coming on in the stadium. Nightime!


Don't think so. Moncrief is destroying us. He has 161 yds and 2 TD's.

We might just see Mingo next year, NFL? lol ok ...


----------



## BonMallari

Ole Miss is getting every call and non call by the refs....


----------



## BonMallari

what a great punt return...heck of a play


----------



## RookieTrainer

Now you are really into the LSU/*uburn/Tennessee/etc. spirit. I.e., the other team (usually Alabama) always gets every call. 



BonMallari said:


> Ole Miss is getting every call and non call by the refs....


----------



## Brian Courser

How about this week will ND Irish getting love on this board ;-)


----------



## RookieTrainer

If that was roughing the passer under the rules we need to start strapping the flags on next year and start playing flag football. Ridiculous.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> If that was roughing the passer under the rules we need to start strapping the flags on next year and start playing flag football. Ridiculous.


Helmet to Helmet dude, did you not see his head snap back and his bloody mouth afterwards? C'mon...


----------



## Franco

Brian Courser said:


> How about this week will ND Irish getting love on this board ;-)



.....Who?


----------



## Brian Courser

Franco said:


> .....Who?


Did not think so. Prehaps next week. Go Irish


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> If that was roughing the passer under the rules we need to start strapping the flags on next year and start playing flag football. Ridiculous.


The zebras let MANY helmet to helmets go, but when he's spitting up blood because of a helmet to helmet shot, even those rogue zebras couldn't turn their head.


----------



## BonMallari

Baylor up early over KSU by two TD's.....Oregon not able to get untracked against Stanford.....must have been a lot of Hail Mary's being sent in confessionals today


----------



## Dustin D

Coaching mistake there by Stanford. Oregon hasn't been able to go the length of the Field the whole half, PUNT the ball!

Got taken out of his game there, went for it on 4th and it blew up in his face with 7 points on the board.


----------



## leemac

I'm cooking chicken chili for a late dinner. Is BCS bedlam cooking up tonight???!!!

I sure hope so. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> I'm cooking chicken chili for a late dinner. Is BCS bedlam cooking up tonight???!!!
> 
> I sure hope so. GO DAWGS!



It's heating up, not quite cooked yet.

Ducks struggling and K-State getting mopped up.


----------



## BonMallari

K State,that was a short stay at # 1...


----------



## leemac

It ain't done but it's simmering just like I like it!


----------



## leemac

I have no idea how to type in an accent but in a Scooby Do tone "Ruuh Roo Raggy!"!!!!!


----------



## Franco

Well, well, well, looks like the SEC is going to make it 7 National Championships in a row!


----------



## BonMallari

the SEC just got their Christmas wish list delivered early....


----------



## roseberry

i guess it took a long time for the sec to get back in this bcs race. kstate and the ducks gag on their ranking. sorry haters! go bama, go georgia!


----------



## leemac

[email protected]+ this taste good! Once again my Dawgs control our own fate. A win over Tech and a war in Atlanta and we have a shot in the show. Go Dawgs! Sic em! Woof Woof Woof Woof Woof !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leemac

BonMallari said:


> the SEC just got their Christmas wish list delivered early....


Nah, Our Christmas list is a top recruiting class. We are asking for our New Years Resolutions about right now


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Well, well, well, looks like the SEC is going to make it 7 National Championships in a row!


franco,
you know if little lane kiffin and his daddy can do their job next week in la i am thinkin' tiger vs tide REMATCH!!!!!! the country would love it!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## BonMallari

roseberry said:


> franco,
> you know if little lane kiffin and his daddy can do their job next week in la i am thinkin' tiger vs tide REMATCH!!!!!! the country would love it!!!!!


Barkley got knocked out of the game with a couple of minutes to go.....and NO the country does not want another rematch


----------



## Dustin D

LSU has little to NO chance at making the Natty.

However another SEC vs SEC could indeed happen.

If Notre Dame goes down, it'll be Florida vs Bama.

If FSU beats Florida, Notre dame goes down and Bama wins the SEC Title.....oh ****....


TEAMRECORDNotre Dame10-0Alabama9-1Georgia9-1Florida9-1LSU8-2Texas A&M8-2South Carolina8-2


> [TR="class: stathead"]
> [TD="colspan: 3"]BCS Standings
> [/TD]
> [/TR]





> [TD="align: left"]RK[/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TR="class: oddrow team-23-2306"]
> [TD="align: center"][/TD]
> [/TR]





> [TR="class: evenrow team-23-2483"]
> [TD="align: center"][/TD]
> [/TR]





> [TD]1
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]2
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]3
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]4
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]5
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]6
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [TD]7
> [/TD]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## BonMallari

comes down to a possibly undefeated Notre Dame vs the SEC winner


----------



## leemac

BonMallari said:


> comes down to a possibly undefeated Notre Dame vs the SEC winner


And that's a really big possibly undefeated Notre Dame. USC has been highly overrated but they are no Pitt. That said, I don't think anybody in the SEC especially in the East will be upset with an Lane Kiffen loss............


----------



## BonMallari

and all the while an undefeated Urban Meyer coached Ohio State team sits at home on probation....


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> comes down to a possibly undefeated Notre Dame vs the SEC winner


Yep but if Bama goes down in the Iron Bowl................LONG SHOT would be an understatement. 

Then LSU would go to the SEC Title Game.

I think Bama wins out and plays Notre Dame in Miami. Matt Barkley has a separated shoulder and will not play next week so Notre Dame takes that one no problem.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> and all the while an undefeated Urban Meyer coached Ohio State team sits at home on probation....


Meh, chip on their shoulder IMHO. We'll see how they do next year.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Meh, chip on their shoulder IMHO. We'll see how they do next year.


bet they are kicking themselves for not taking the sanctions last year and getting them out of the way..knowing what a great recruiter Meyer is, he probably tucked away a few redshirts this year, and will loaded next year...


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> bet they are kicking themselves for not taking the sanctions last year and getting them out of the way..knowing what a great recruiter Meyer is, he probably tucked away a few redshirts this year, and will loaded next year...


meyer is coaching for nothing this year(title wise not $ wise). his team is playing for nothing. translation no pressure. as for next year, if he can't get tebow and his old offensive coordinator back he will be packing it in, crying and wanting to spend time with his family again! but hey that's just my opinion of him, i could be wrong?


----------



## BonMallari

so with K State and Collin Klein spitting the bit today.....who is leading for the Heisman?


could it be Johnny Football ?....Mantei Teo from ND....


----------



## leemac

Popular vote would be Johnny football,... but if the Dawgs beat Bama in the title game and ND wins out there may be a defensive shoot out for the Heisman between Teo and Jarvis Jones. If Jones didn't sit out two games with injuries more of this rivalry would be published.


----------



## BonMallari

What in the heck was Les Miles drinking after the game...dude was wound up,dropping F bombs and telling people to go kiss his players on the mouth (if you were female), instant classic....


----------



## Brian Courser

Do the Irish get any love now. I don't like the Irish at the number 1 spot because of what has happened to the other number 1 teams these last couple of weeks. GO IRISH


----------



## Brian Courser

My next dogs name ...... our mother or victory. Call name is Holtzy


----------



## Franco

A USC win over ND would absolutely make the Trojan's season. Ohio State doesn't play a very tough schedule. Four of the top five teams after next weekend could be all SEC teams. If the BCS is going to stick to the "two best teams" then we could have another all SEC Champ game. 

However, the NCAA College Football Playoff system can't get here soon enough!


----------



## BonMallari

there is one team that the computers absolutely show no love and that is Free Shoes Univ..Florida State

had it not been for a brain fade against NCST they should be getting some consideration for the big game...the FSU vs Florida game will actually mean something this year..the winner is arguably among the top 4 teams in the country


----------



## DSemple

BonMallari said:


> K State,that was a short stay at # 1...


Well our short run was fun while it lasted.

Back to obscurity

KSU regards


----------



## RookieTrainer

I rest my case. Think about what you just said. 

We are playing tackle football. You are saying the per se justification for a penalty is that a tackled player's head snapped back and his mouth is bloody. Do you not see a problem with that? And did you think the same thing when the QB was Parker Wilson and he was getting trucked by Laron Landry?

Aren't we also assuming with the rule that, even at the speed of the game today, the defender has complete control over what part of his body hits what part of the offensive player's body? I saw the defensive player's helmet go up under the QB's chin - right where it should have - not helmet on helmet. How else did his mouth get bloody?

From the other side, the rule is too subjective to enforce. Alabama got such a penalty against A&M for hitting a WR who immediately jumped up and did the whole Superman thing. I thought he was getting penalized for excessive celebration. The officials then watched Lacy get hit the same way and have to be helped off the field - no flag. On the goal line at the end of the game, AJ takes a true helmet to helmet on the two in front of everybody - no flag. Kenny Bell got hit the same way as the A&M WR on our second possession - hard enough to jar the ball loose for an INT - no flag. That's not an enforceable rule by my calculation. 



Dustin D said:


> Helmet to Helmet dude, did you not see his head snap back and his bloody mouth afterwards? C'mon...


----------



## RookieTrainer

You beat me to it. No health problems, family problems, or anything. 



roseberry said:


> meyer is coaching for nothing this year(title wise not $ wise). his team is playing for nothing. translation no pressure. as for next year, if he can't get tebow and his old offensive coordinator back he will be packing it in, crying and wanting to spend time with his family again! but hey that's just my opinion of him, i could be wrong?


----------



## Hairy Dawg

Brian Courser said:


> Do the Irish get any love now. I don't like the Irish at the number 1 spot because of what has happened to the other number 1 teams these last couple of weeks. GO IRISH


I think that Georgia or Alabama, either one, would love to go against ND in the championship game.:mrgreen:


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> What in the heck was Les Miles drinking after the game...dude was wound up,dropping F bombs and telling people to go kiss his players on the mouth (if you were female), instant classic....


:roll: Do you think they will erase that one so the parents of prospective recruits do not see the press conference!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> franco,
> you know if little lane kiffin and his daddy can do their job next week in la i am thinkin' tiger vs tide REMATCH!!!!!! the country would love it!!!!!


The game earlier in the month was colossal!

I would love to see a rematch as the Tigers are getting better on O and I do think USC will beat ND.

Whatever happens, just watch how the top SEC teams do in the big bowl games. They will flex their muscle!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> What in the heck was Les Miles drinking after the game...dude was wound up,dropping F bombs and telling people to go kiss his players on the mouth (if you were female), instant classic....


If I was Aggie coach Kevin Sumlin I would make sure the parents of every recruit from Texas received a copy!


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> What in the heck was Les Miles drinking after the game...dude was wound up,dropping F bombs and telling people to go kiss his players on the mouth (if you were female), instant classic....


Actually he was saying 'freaking' He doesn't talk like that normally so he said pardon my French. Les Miles rarely ever says curse words unless he's talking about his 'Damn Strong Football Team'



RookieTrainer said:


> I rest my case. Think about what you just said.
> 
> We are playing tackle football. You are saying the per se justification for a penalty is that a tackled player's head snapped back and his mouth is bloody. Do you not see a problem with that? And did you think the same thing when the QB was Parker Wilson and he was getting trucked by Laron Landry?
> 
> Aren't we also assuming with the rule that, even at the speed of the game today, the defender has complete control over what part of his body hits what part of the offensive player's body? I saw the defensive player's helmet go up under the QB's chin - right where it should have - not helmet on helmet. How else did his mouth get bloody?
> 
> From the other side, the rule is too subjective to enforce. Alabama got such a penalty against A&M for hitting a WR who immediately jumped up and did the whole Superman thing. I thought he was getting penalized for excessive celebration. The officials then watched Lacy get hit the same way and have to be helped off the field - no flag. On the goal line at the end of the game, AJ takes a true helmet to helmet on the two in front of everybody - no flag. Kenny Bell got hit the same way as the A&M WR on our second possession - hard enough to jar the ball loose for an INT - no flag. That's not an enforceable rule by my calculation.



I don't know what case you're trying to make or why. Helmet to Helmet, Especially on the QB is a good call almost 95% of the time. Just b/c one team gets the call and the other doesn't, does not make it any less relevant of a call to be made.

Case Closed.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin, I am not trying to fight with you or argue for the sake of arguing. But you didn't respond to any of my arguments.

If you are going to penalize helmet-to-helmet hits, don't you assume that the person doing the hitting is somehow able to absolutely control where he is hitting? Would you say this is absolutely the case 100% of the time?

And where are we headed? I would submit that the Landry-Wilson hit, where Landry got about a 20 yard head start from his safety position, hit the LOS right at the snap, on the dead run, came through untouched, and leveled Wilson, driving him into the ground, was much more likely to cause injury that the hit on Mettenberger yesterday. Which one would you rather take?

What about the hit on Matt Barkley yesterday that looks to have separated his shoulder and put him out for this weekend's game with ND? How long until the QB is at least virtually wearing a black no-contact jersey because he can't protect himself?

What about the inconsistent (at best) enforcement I spoke of in the Bama-A&M game? You would be OK with it if it cost LSU a game and a possible shot at the BCS title?

Case Still Very Much Open.



Dustin D said:


> AI don't know what case you're trying to make or why. Helmet to Helmet, Especially on the QB is a good call almost 95% of the time. Just b/c one team gets the call and the other doesn't, does not make it any less relevant of a call to be made.
> 
> Case Closed.


----------



## Dustin D

You're throwing out so many hypotheticals, the argument could go any direction.

Players are in control of their bodies. JUST now, I mean minutes ago, a Line backer from the back field ran all the way to Drew Brees and took him off is feet, almost the identical line of the hit on Zach M. except the Linebacker aimed his helmet at the chest/shoulder area of Brees instead of at his face/chin.

It's best to err on the side of caution I think.

I have no idea what other HIT you're talking about. A link to the video would be good.


----------



## rboudet

Any hit to the head will or should be call with the current rules. The hit on Mettenberger was helmet to the head. (chin is part of the head) If he kept his head up and put his face in his chest no call. Just because McCrying or yelton didn't get the call is irrealavent.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Surely I am not that smart. The rest of my life sure argues against it. 

I am a defensive football player. I see the player with the ball advancing toward me, and my job is to get him on the ground. I square up, look right at his belt buckle, lower my rear end, and get ready to explode through the ball carrier with my shoulder right in his midsection. IOW, a perfect form tackle.

At the same time, the ball carrier sees me. It's his job not to let me do my job. At precisely the same moment I prepare to shoulder his gut, he lowers his shoulder even with mine and twists his body in an attempt to avoid my tackle. In the process, the my head, which I intended to hang right off the ball carrier's left hip, now glances off his helmet. 

Penalty?



Dustin D said:


> You're throwing out so many hypotheticals, the argument could go any direction.
> 
> Players are in control of their bodies. JUST now, I mean minutes ago, a Line backer from the back field ran all the way to Drew Brees and took him off is feet, almost the identical line of the hit on Zach M. except the Linebacker aimed his helmet at the chest/shoulder area of Brees instead of at his face/chin.
> 
> It's best to err on the side of caution I think.
> 
> I have no idea what other HIT you're talking about. A link to the video would be good.


----------



## BonMallari

the BCS bites....how can a 10-1 FSU team be # 10 below three teams with two losses


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> the BCS bites....how can a 10-1 FSU team be # 10 below three teams with two losses


Take a look at their CPU Ranking. They have '*THE*' weakest schedule of all Top 10 Teams and they lost @ HOME to a Un-Ranked Team.

Their only key win is Clemson, however they'll have their chance to jump this weekend against Florida.


----------



## BonMallari

I understand the SOS is weak.....but 10-1 still is better than 9-2...what if they were 11-0...its not like they are Boise State (probably gonna hear about that next time I'm there)


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> I understand the SOS is weak.....but 10-1 still is better than 9-2...what if they were 11-0...its not like they are Boise State (probably gonna hear about that next time I'm there)



Well actually Bob it sounds like you don't 

10-1 is NOT better when your SOS is against teams that on average are sub .450. Your one loss is against a UNRANKED at Home.

LSU's two losses are against Top 5 in the Nation Teams and one of those losses was AWAY, another one down to the wire against the #1 Team in the Nation.

Do you consider LSU's body of work weaker than Florida States?

Texas A&M's two losses to Florida and LSU. They are however PERFECT on the Road this year to include beating the #1 Team in the Nation on the Road.
Is their body of work weaker than Florida States?

Stanford just beat the #2 Team in the Nation. One loss was to the now #1 Team in the nation and a Close Game away to Washington.

If anything, Stanford maybe should not have jumped Florida St. Then again. F.State's schedule is just that pathetically weak.


----------



## BonMallari

Well the Univ of Tennessee head coaching job just became available....


----------



## roseberry

under any system of evaluation and ranking of college football, last saturday would have been crazy. but i think the bcs makes college football more interesting and fun than the polls and bowls that preceeded it. i really can't see the "playoff system" making things more interesting than they have been and will continue to be this season. i guess i stand alone in america as the bcs supporter.

a j mccrying, i like that one rbou!


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> under any system of evaluation and ranking of college football, last saturday would have been crazy. but i think the bcs makes college football more interesting and fun than the polls and bowls that preceeded it. i really can't see the "playoff system" making things more interesting than they have been and will continue to be this season. i guess i stand alone in america as the bcs supporter.
> 
> a j mccrying, i like that one rbou!


With the coming 8 team playoff system, the NC will be decided on the field! I look at #7 LSU and #8 TAMU(after they beat Texas) and they are playing as good if not better than the teams ranked ahead of them. 

I say, "strap it on and lets get after it"!


----------



## EdA

Chucky to the SEC and Chip Kelly to the NFL, wondering why either would give up their current gig?...EGO!?


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> With the coming 8 team playoff system, the NC will be decided on the field! I look at #7 LSU and #8 TAMU(after they beat Texas) and they are playing as good if not better than the teams ranked ahead of them.
> 
> I say, "strap it on and lets get after it"!


the only way the Aggies get the Sips is in a bowl, Aggies last game is a conference game with Missouri.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> under any system of evaluation and ranking of college football, last saturday would have been crazy. but i think the bcs makes college football more interesting and fun than the polls and bowls that preceeded it. i really can't see the "playoff system" making things more interesting than they have been and will continue to be this season. i guess i stand alone in america as the bcs supporter.
> 
> a j mccrying, i like that one rbou!


No I like the BCS but would rather see it support a Play-off system too.

The AP Polls are PURE Human(Obviously) and therefore subject to scandalous bias. 
Uh How many Split Championships happen b/c of the AP?! Going back to having JUST the AP Poll is going to SUCK.




Franco said:


> With the coming 8 team playoff system, the NC will be decided on the field! I look at #7 LSU and #8 TAMU(after they beat Texas) and they are playing as good if not better than the teams ranked ahead of them.
> 
> I say, "strap it on and let’s get after it"!


8? I thought it was just 4.


----------



## roseberry

i want to take this opportunity before the regular season ends to thank the many contributors to this year's college football thread!

the passionate fans here have "talked smack" about their team and yours. but when they lose, as gentlemen they have also stood up and faced the "crow eating" sessions that running their "poo poo eaters" got them into in the first place.*** this is civil and respectful fun for all.

footnotes:
***hey, has anyone heard from paul or merlin in the last couple of days?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

@ed, we certainly don't want chip Kelly leaving Oregon. He has us on track for a national. We beef up the defense and we will be there.

/Paul


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Chucky to the SEC and Chip Kelly to the NFL, wondering why either would give up their current gig?...EGO!?


Opportunity and Money. College is not the Professionals, every Coach usually wants to coach at the professional football level. Some find out they aren’t cut out for the Pro’s(Saban)


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> the only way the Aggies get the Sips is in a bowl, Aggies last game is a conference game with Missouri.


Oh shucks, I forgot about them giving up that rivalry! I know a couple of Aggie Alum that have to be rolling in their graves over that. I expect LSU to get the Sooners or Clemson in a bowl game so maybe the Aggies will get the Sips.


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> Oh shucks, I forgot about them giving up that rivalry! I know a couple of Aggie Alum that have to be rolling in their graves over that. I expect LSU to get the Sooners or Clemson in a bowl game *so maybe the Aggies will get the Sips*.



One site has the two projected for the Cotton Bowl, but that would only be if UT were to beat TCU on Turkey Day and K State the following week...I think the Horns will be lucky to get a split, and they better hope KSU doesnt hang fifty on them;-)


----------



## Dustin D

LSU might end up playing Wisconsin in the Outback Bowl.

Florida could play Bama for the SHIP.
Bama could still play Oregon for the SHIP.
Notre Dame with a loss this weekend and a Florida loss has a SLIM chance to STILL go to the SHIP if the Voters refuse to drop them past Oregon. (Doubtful considering this would set Eugene Oregon on FIRE!) lol

Too much to calculate...... one more weekend will clear a lot of this up. Outstanding that we still have to WAIT on ONE MORE weekend to nail it all down some.

BTW with the way LSU D has been playing a lot of them might have lost some Draft Stock forcing them to reconsider leaving. We'll see.

Hopefully they take it all out on Arkansas Saturday and show off the for the Draft Watchers/.


----------



## bjoiner

Us Dawg fans are just sitting back being quiet.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> LSU might end up playing Wisconsin in the Outback Bowl.


*No* chance LSU plays in The Outback Bowl. *None*.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *No* chance LSU plays in The Outback Bowl. *None*.


Were sitting back at #7, with 3 Ranked SEC Teams in front of us.
http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2012/11/breaking_it_down_where_could_l.html


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> Were sitting back at #7, with 3 Ranked SEC Teams in front of us.
> http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2012/11/breaking_it_down_where_could_l.html


NOLA.com has LSU playing Oklahoma or Clemson in the Sugar Bowl as the greatest possiblity. A real bowl game and not halfway around the world in some Aussie bowl game!


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> NOLA.com has LSU playing Oklahoma or Clemson in the Sugar Bowl as the greatest possiblity. A real bowl game and not halfway around the world in some Aussie bowl game!


I know it's a long shot, but it's not a 0% chance  That was my point.


----------



## leemac

bjoiner said:


> Us Dawg fans are just sitting back being quiet.


Yes Sir we are sitting back and keeping out big mouths shut. Has your Georgia ever been a smack talker Bubba? It is too good to be true in Georgia, but we are still getting ready for the Tide and then who ever. Go Dawgs! 


BTW, all of ya"ll that have written Georgia off as "soft" need to let my local ball player Shaun Williams and the rest of our Defense know how soft they are before the SEC championship. Waking up the Dawgs regards..........


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> Yes Sir we are sitting back and keeping out big mouths shut. Has your Georgia ever been a smack talker Bubba? It is too good to be true in Georgia, but we are still getting ready for the Tide and then who ever. Go Dawgs!
> 
> 
> BTW, all of ya"ll that have written Georgia off as "soft" need to let my local ball player Shaun Williams and the rest of our Defense know how soft they are before the SEC championship. Waking up the Dawgs regards..........



Said in True wanna be underdog fashion. lol

Georgia NEEDS to win THIS Type of game. It's due time. Georgia lost the SEC Title game last year and it's past two Bowl Games. Losing back to back SEC Title Games should be unacceptable for the program. You guys have the power and D to do it, I think UGA wins in Atlanta this year and then goes on to smash the Irish.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Texas A&M is favored over MO by 21 pts. I hate it when we are favored by so much.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Why? Mizzou has nothing that would concern me if I was a TAMU fan.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Why? Mizzou has nothing that would concern me if I was a TAMU fan.


Haven't followed A & M long have you Jacob?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I know enough about both teams to give that game *0* chance of being remotely close. TAMU *big*.


----------



## duk4me

Jacob Hawkes said:


> After watching the replay of LSU/Idaho, I'm positive there isn't a better team in Americana than the one in The BR.
> 
> This week's prediction:
> 
> LSU 49
> AU 7


Remember this?:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz: What was that final score?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LSU did everything to keep viewers around Americana watching. Was for the numbers, regards.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, the 12th Man Foundation is giving away a limited number of Johnny Football t shirts at the campus vicinity of the 12th man statue. Not in the stores yet.


----------



## Merlin

roseberry said:


> i want to take this opportunity before the regular season ends to thank the many contributors to this year's college football thread!
> 
> the passionate fans here have "talked smack" about their team and yours. but when they lose, as gentlemen they have also stood up and faced the "crow eating" sessions that running their "poo poo eaters" got them into in the first place.*** this is civil and respectful fun for all.
> 
> footnotes:
> ***hey, has anyone heard from paul or merlin in the last couple of days?


I'm still around. Yes the Ducks played like [email protected], but it ain't over yet. When the final BCS comes out they will be high in the mix. And it's a young team as most are back. We are talking consistency here. You will be hearing from the Ducks for quite some time and usually in the top 5.


----------



## BonMallari

so for all the SEC homers on the RTF: are you pulling for Notre Dame to beat USC, which would set up a ND vs Ala/UGA/FLA MNC game or are you pulling for SoCal in the upset which would more than likely set up some all SEC MNC game


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> so for all the SEC homers on the RTF: are you pulling for Notre Dame to beat USC, which would set up a ND vs Ala/UGA/FLA MNC game or are you pulling for SoCal in the upset which would more than likely set up some all SEC MNC game


It doesn't matter. As long as we have at least one team in the NC game the SEC will keep the streak alive.


----------



## roseberry

usc, usc, usc!!

though:

-bama and nd would be epic.

-dawgs and nd would show the media/heisman voters what a mistake they made by not giving the trophy to johnny football and giving it to "man-tie tay-ou". headlines next day "MAN-TIE CAN'T TOTE THE RUBBER BANDS ON THE ENDS OF JARVIS JONES' DREADLOCKS"

-sec vs sec not gonna happen!


----------



## Dustin D

*SEC RIVAL WEEK!!!!*









Merlin said:


> I'm still around. *Yes the Ducks played like [email protected]*, but it ain't over yet. When the final BCS comes out they will be high in the mix. And it's a young team as most are back. We are talking consistency here. You will be hearing from the Ducks for quite some time and usually in the top 5.


Just b/c you lose doesn't mean you played like Crap. The stats are almost identical and the Ducks won the Turnover War +2. What the Ducks couldn't do and aren't know for doing is controlling possession. Stanford = 37:05/ Ducks = 22:55 Almost an entire quarter that the ducks didn't have the ball. Ducks didn't play like crap, they just got beat by the better Team.

Yes eventually the always touted 'High-Powered-no one-wants to play this team-super duper offense' will eventually beat a Top Rated Defensive Champ team. Then for years we'll re-live the HOPE and Hype that just maybe, Defense doesn't matter if you're offense is run-amuck-to the max. Maybe. B/c from what I've seen, Oregon hasn't been able to do it yet and they have had some pretty impressive Offenses over the past couple years. Some that might have even rivaled a few of those OU, Texas and USC High Powered Offensive Champ Teams. Guess we'll wait and see. Chip won't hang around forever, sounds like he's already got the itch.





BonMallari said:


> so for all the SEC homers on the RTF: are you pulling for Notre Dame to beat USC, which would set up a ND vs Ala/UGA/FLA MNC game or are you pulling for SoCal in the upset which would more than likely set up some all SEC MNC game


Who doesn't like BCS Chaos?!

Honestly though I'd like to see Notre Dame go. I think they have a good body of work behind them and that they have played a magnificent season. Up and Down the field, and some close emotional games that they've overcome and at some pretty impressive venues. I just don't see them coming out flat against USC. USC Will come out guns a blazing but if the Irish can what? (We all know the answer) -Withstand the Surge!!!- If they can do that and get their feet under them, they should take it home. I mean these kids will SURELY understand the importance of THIS game. It's ALL down to THIS GAME! If they don't know that, somethings wrong in the Locker room.




roseberry said:


> -bama and nd would be epic.
> 
> -sec vs sec not gonna happen!


Dude, Bama's not going, you guys lose in the SEC Title game 

I do think however that it's going to get ugly in Bryant Denny. Considering the picture of Cam Newton laughing at Alabama is hanging in the locker room and has been there for how long now?, man it's going to get nasty and AUB will QUIT before the time runs out. I think this one will ignite some serious emotions leaving AUB fans feeling like they are getting kicked while down.....and Bama fans not giving a **** either way LOL!


----------



## Brian Courser

I can't believe anyone outside of CA would pull for USC. I would pull for anyone that was playing against USC. Not to talk too much smack go IRISH. Even the Irish hater should admit that ND is having a great year


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> Dude, Bama's not going, you guys lose in the SEC Title game


Dustin,
i said bama/notre dame *"would be"* epic. i never said *will be *epic. with a history like 25% of college football's national titles(ancient, modern, claimed by ad's, et al.) between the participants the game's hype would be enormous! you may note i also gave an opinion on ga/nd as well. i have seen alabama play this year too. i have currently shifted my "poo poo eater into neutral";-) 

now as to sec vs sec: if we assume you are correct and georgia beats bama, gators beat 'noles and usc beats nd,....... then the bcs puts ga/fla in the title game, the entire world will protest and put the new ncaa playoff system in place by jan 15, 2013. no possible way they are gonna replay that matchup when it was a beatdown a month prior. had it been close as bama/lsu was last year, maybe a rematch could have been justified? under the circumstances there is *no way*. if bama wins the sec champ game and nd falls then gators/tide could be possible(i still doubt it though).

brian,
just trying to bring you out of the bushes this morning. you will enjoy my evolution into "irish hater". when coach Parsegian and the irish beat bama in two consecutive bowl games in the early seventies i became a "hater". both games were for national titles and were decided by a total of three points. i was seven and eight years old at the time and was traumatized by my favorite team's losses. my respectful but seething hatred continues to this day;-) i did find some comfort in the hit cornelius bennett put on steve burlein in that regular season matchup in the '80's.(though legal then it gets a flag today bobby). i do still cry like a baby every single time i watch "rudy" though!


----------



## duk4me

Anyone watch/listen to Mike and Mike in the morning on ESPN radio? Mike Golic's sons play for ND and he has been rubbing it in all week that they are number one. Can't help but feel that it is gonna bite them in the butt even though it all is an act. 

Often the smack smack's back.


----------



## EdA

duk4me said:


> Anyone watch/listen to Mike and Mike in the morning on ESPN radio? Mike Golic's sons play for ND and he has been rubbing it in all week that they are number one. Can't help but feel that it is gonna bite them in the butt even though it all is an act.
> 
> Often the smack smack's back.


Golic is a big fat bag of wind who attended Notre Dame and played for the Eagles in the Buddy Ryan era, therefore anything he has to say should be ignored.


----------



## Brian Courser

John that is fine and yes in the bushes is where I was this morning doiing a little deer hunting and reading RTF. I do think that it has been a great year to an Irish fan. I would have not believed it would have been this good. Also what a year for college football there has been some great games and some exciting upsets. GO IRISH


----------



## Dustin D

uuuuuuuuugly. But a 10 Win season nonetheless.

Man LSU will need some serious practice for whatever Bowl Game they get. 

Playing like they have the last two games is NOT BCS Bowl Type Material.


----------



## Marvin S

Anything can happen in college sports on any given day - WSU 31- UW 28 in OT. Congratulations to the Cougs & Mike Leach .


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> uuuuuuuuugly. But a 10 Win season nonetheless.
> 
> Man LSU will need some serious practice for whatever Bowl Game they get.
> 
> Playing like they have the last two games is NOT BCS Bowl Type Material.


the Arkansas coach was gutless, he wasnt going to get a whole lot of chances, and he had nothing to lose, but 4th and goal from inside the 1 and you kick a field goal...gimme a break...

I will admit ..no defensive secondary in the country hits harder and tackles better than LSU...easy to see why they keep putting out first round NFL draft picks, the Arky receivers were hearing footsteps when they went over the middle..LSU laid the wood to a couple of them


----------



## Franco

I enjoyed watching the Horn Frogs whip up on the Longhorns last night. Got to love it whan a small U like TCU takes it to the big bad team from Austin


----------



## BonMallari

Franco said:


> I enjoyed watching the Horn Frogs whip up on the Longhorns last night. Got to love it whan a small U like TCU takes it to the big bad team from Austin


check back in the thread and I predicted that my Horns would be lucky to finish 2-2, they are staring that smack dab in the face....but it will be the best wake up call for the program going 5-7,7-5, and 8-4 is not acceptable at the 40 acres when you recruit the way they do...I am afraid that it may cost family friend OC Bryan Harsin a job but the program needs some fresh new leadership...Mack B has shown he can only win if he has an exceptional QB..his teams are soft and it shows


----------



## DSemple

Franco said:


> For DSemple, I am paying off my bet wearing a Bama tshirt. I even wore it this monring duck shooting!


Looking good there Franco. 

I see where LSU and K-State are going to play next September, want revenge?


Don


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> I will admit ..no defensive secondary in the country hits harder and tackles better than LSU...easy to see why they keep putting out first round NFL draft picks, the Arky receivers were hearing footsteps when they went over the middle..LSU laid the wood to a couple of them


I'd still take issue with half a dozen of those horrible open field tackles by the rookie DB's that allowed drives to stay alive
but yes Loston has been laying the wood since High School. We'll likely see him on Sundays but not soon. He supposedly is coming back to play for his Sr. year.

Want to see some more Hard Hits today? Tune in to the Florida vs Florida St.. That is going to be slobber knocker. 

I wished G. Tech had more to play for b/c those two teams hate each others guts too.

I think the USCe/Clemson game might be lack luster, even with both being ranked high. Clowney will running all over the place. Clemson 'D'? ...suspect at best.

Bedlam should be good today too. Might be another shootout.


----------



## Franco

DSemple said:


> Looking good there Franco.
> 
> I see where LSU and K-State are going to play next September, want revenge?
> 
> 
> Don


Sure, why not. The worse that can happen is I'll wind up with a collection on NCAA Football t's

Watching Ohio St vs Michigan until a better game starts. It may be "the Game" to those two but in the south, we know better! Then, heading for the Gumbo Cookoff at Cajun Field


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> It may be "the Game" to those two but in the south, we know better!


I know I hear these announcers talking about 'The Game' in 06' showing flashbacks and how Ohio St. won it but then they stop talking about what happen after that  and the following year


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> I do think however that it's going to get ugly in Bryant Denny. Considering the picture of Cam Newton laughing at Alabama is hanging in the locker room and has been there for how long now?, man it's going to get nasty and AUB will QUIT before the time runs out. I think this one will ignite some serious emotions leaving AUB fans feeling like they are getting kicked while down.....and Bama fans not giving a **** either way LOL!


cough...cough.....


----------



## leemac

Dustin D said:


> I wished G. Tech had more to play for b/c those two teams hate each others guts too.
> 
> .


If you are in the stands when the Dawgs are playing between the Hedges, after touchdowns against any team the stands erupt with our fight song.... "Glory Glory to old Georgia and to he!! with Georgia Tech!"


----------



## BonMallari

You would be hard pressed to convince me that there isnt a more complete all around team than Florida...they run the football well, they play defense, and their special teams make plays......wont even start with their "coach Boom" because I am a huge fan..they should do no worse than a BCS at large berth


----------



## leemac

Talking about "Grown Man Football"....... if you like to see smash mouth knock your #$$% in your watch pocket football, the Florida - Florida State Game was brutal. If FSU loses to Tech in the ACC championship its because they are still battered and bruised from the came against Florida tonight.


----------



## BonMallari

quote from Gator Coach Muschamp after the game " I have always been a Lane Kiffin fan".....


----------



## Brian Courser

So do the IRISH get love now. Way to go B Kelly and ND.  Go GA


----------



## Dustin D

Brian Courser said:


> So do the IRISH get love now. Way to go B Kelly and ND.  Go GA


I'm still finding it hard to believe.

I've watched a lot of Irish Football this year, obviously more than usual and I just wouldn't put money on them beating either UGA or Bama. I wouldn't have put money on them to beat USC WITH Barkely.

They've had a good ride, tough games too. Ok REALLY Tough like the 0.246 mph wind gust away from losing to Pitt and the Stanford Call but well I guess we'll just see.


----------



## BonMallari

Brian Courser said:


> So do the IRISH get love now. Way to go B Kelly and ND.  Go GA



Congrats to your Irish on making it to the MNC game.......your team may be the first undefeated # 1 team that will go into the game as the underdog...as much as it pains me to admit...you want no part of Bama- UGA- Florida, they all have more speed and just as good a D as ND, maybe better


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> *No* chance LSU plays in The Outback Bowl. *None*.





Franco said:


> NOLA.com has LSU playing Oklahoma or Clemson in the Sugar Bowl as the greatest possiblity. A real bowl game and not halfway around the world in some Aussie bowl game!


How's this sound now? 
Chick-fil-A/Clemson vs. LSU

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/bowls/predictions


----------



## Franco

ND struggled against Pitt and Florida barely escaped with a win against the UL Ragin Cajuns, winning that game with 2 seconds to go! Bama is going to have their hands full with Georgia so I'm thinking it is going to be ND vs Bulldawgs for the entire enchallada.

I can't see how Johnny Football doesn't win the Heisman.


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> I can't see how Johnny Football doesn't win the Heisman.


Considering the competition, same here.


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> I'm thinking it is going to be ND vs Bulldawgs for the entire enchallada.


Sounds like a formula for another SEC National championship. After watching Notre Dame struggle against a mediocre team who could have won the game if not for Kifin's play calling that netted 3 points for two possessions from the one yard line. I think there are least 4 SEC teams capable of beating ND.


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Sounds like a formula for another SEC National championship. After watching Notre Dame struggle against a mediocre team who could have won the game if not for Kifin's play calling that netted 3 points for two possessions from the one yard line. I think there are least 4 SEC teams capable of beating ND.


Not to pour on the hate here but I think #2-#9 in the Rankings could beat the Irish and last nights game is just a _mere_ factor.


----------



## Dustin D

Speaking of some of that UF game;


----------



## RookieTrainer

Just wondering if anybody heard Gary Danielson make the same point yesterday during the Alabama mauling. Alabama was the beneficiary of a pretty much ridiculous roughing the passer call early in the game yesterday. 

I will have to say that the officials apparently did a good job controlling the game in the second half. I was worried that it would get chippy given the fact that we were beating their eyeballs out. It is remarkable that there is usually very little of that in this game given the somewhat heated nature of the rivalry. 



RookieTrainer said:


> I am a defensive football player. I see the player with the ball advancing toward me, and my job is to get him on the ground. I square up, look right at his belt buckle, lower my rear end, and get ready to explode through the ball carrier with my shoulder right in his midsection. IOW, a perfect form tackle.
> 
> At the same time, the ball carrier sees me. It's his job not to let me do my job. At precisely the same moment I prepare to shoulder his gut, he lowers his shoulder even with mine and twists his body in an attempt to avoid my tackle. In the process, the my head, which I intended to hang right off the ball carrier's left hip, now glances off his helmet.
> 
> Penalty?


----------



## Dustin D

Pretty sure only Bama fans and Les Miles watched the Iron Bowl, so with no video it's going to be hard to say.


----------



## badbullgator

Brian Courser said:


> So do the IRISH get love now. Way to go B Kelly and ND.  Go GA



Maybe in south bend...they have a seventy point loss coming in about 45 days. 
Really? ND number one. D2 maybe. Yeah I am an SEC guy but who can seriously say ND is number one or really stands a chance of beating any of the top five teams?


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Pretty sure only Bama fans and Les Miles watched the Iron Bowl, so with no video it's going to be hard to say.


Surely Les had a better use for his time, the outcome was predetermined, only the final score was in doubt


----------



## BonMallari

Looks like the Auburn job is going to open...no surprise....quite a few SEC jobs open and up for grabs..Arkansas, Tenn. Auburn, Kentucky...Does Gruden take one of them ?


----------



## Marvin S

badbullgator said:


> Maybe in south bend...they have a seventy point loss coming in about 45 days.
> Really? ND number one. D2 maybe. Yeah I am an SEC guy but who can seriously say ND is number one or really stands a chance of beating any of the top five teams?


When Sam Jankovich was AD at Miami that was their mantra - a couple of patsies - a good team - then a couple of more patsies - then a good team - a couple of more patsies - a good team & eventually you are considered a powerhouse . Then you get a good coach like Jimmie Johnson & he legitimizes what is being done - from there it's all downhill . Any one on this forum think ND could go through any of the major conferences with the record they have  - I think we would be looking at a 2 to 3 loss record - SEC, Little 10, Big 12 (short a few teams) or PAC 12 - I personally hope it is a 70 point loss, the preening of their Heisman candidate linebacker got a little sickening.


----------



## Marvin S

BonMallari said:


> Looks like the Auburn job is going to open...no surprise....quite a few SEC jobs open and up for grabs..Arkansas, Tenn. Auburn, Kentucky...Does Gruden take one of them ?


Why would he - he's well respected where he is & has about the best gig in sportsdom.


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> Why would he - he's well respected where he is & has about the best gig in sportsdom.


I agree but guys like Gruden are wired differently from the rest of us, maybe it is ego, maybe it is boredom. The talk about his returning to coaching may just be sports talk chatter but Chucky has a dynamic personality and I am surprised he hasn't been lured back to coaching. If our idiot owner JJ would step aside and give him the reins all of us would be happy including Gruden!


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> I agree but guys like Gruden are wired differently from the rest of us, maybe it is ego, maybe it is boredom. The talk about his returning to coaching may just be sports talk chatter but Chucky has a dynamic personality and I am surprised he hasn't been lured back to coaching. If our idiot owner JJ would step aside and give him the reins all of us would be happy including Gruden!


As an owner he is not bad - as a GM he sucks - IMO - but he let Jimmie Johnson get away so that tells you a lot!! It's tough to see a franchise be managed into the ground but yours is not the only one, if that's any consolation - is there a dearth of talent at those heights or is it folks afraid to make a real decision? Peter Principle anyone ?


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> I agree but guys like Gruden are wired differently from the rest of us, *maybe it is ego*, maybe it is boredom. The talk about his returning to coaching may just be sports talk chatter but Chucky has a dynamic personality and I am surprised he hasn't been lured back to coaching. If our idiot owner JJ would step aside and give him the reins all of us would be happy including Gruden!


Gruden's personality fits perfectly for CFB...it wears thin on high paid NFL instant millionaire prima donnas...could you imagine him recruiting him your kid after Nick Saban comes in, flashing that Super Bowl ring, and looking like that Chucky doll character...I think he would jump at the chance to go head to head against Nick and the Hat @ LSU..Gruden is a football gym rat, he is still a very young guy who is hip enough to relate to the high school/college recruit...

If by some chance the Oregon job comes open if Kelly goes to the NFL, Gruden would Just Do It with Nike


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> How's this sound now?
> Chick-fil-A/Clemson vs. LSU
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/bowls/predictions


No chance again. Say it with me. Capital One or Cotton. Doesn't that feel better?


----------



## Dustin D

EdA said:


> Surely Les had a better use for his time, the outcome was predetermined, only the final score was in doubt


Actually Les Miles said he was going to watch every snap of that Game where AUB was tied or in the lead.

So I guess he switched the channel after the coin toss 




Marvin S said:


> the preening of their Heisman candidate linebacker got a little sickening.


It's actually pretty sad. The dudes good, but Heisman material?...a stretch I think.


----------



## BonMallari

Well the line on the Bama vs UGA game just came out....Crimson Tide minus 8 points: over/under at 51

expect both numbers to move later after they open to the public


----------



## RookieTrainer

Sorry, I thought LSU fans (and particularly Les Miles) would have been watching to figure out how to beat *uburn worse than 12-10. 

You cannot throw bait like that right in front of my face and expect me not to take it. 



Dustin D said:


> Pretty sure only Bama fans and Les Miles watched the Iron Bowl, so with no video it's going to be hard to say.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I expect that spread to close up as people bet on UGa. I am afraid we don't match up very well with them at all.

Of course, maybe Baccari Rambo's public comment that they have better players than we do will help us psychologically.



BonMallari said:


> Well the line on the Bama vs UGA game just came out....Crimson Tide minus 8 points: over/under at 51
> 
> expect both numbers to move later after they open to the public


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> You cannot throw bait like that right in front of my face and expect me not to take it.


I'd expect nothing less from a Bama fan


----------



## Brian Courser

Good thing I have black lab and hunt waterfowl. Cause if I had to try and fit in with my college football preference I would be out in the cold or not vry welcomed. With that said and seeing this a thread about college football. I still like my IRISH and they are heading to the national championship. I am very pleased and surprised how the year went. Take care all.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I take that as a total compliment. It sure beats the heck out of being told my team played hard and that our coach (Shula) is such a fine man like I had to endure for several years back there.

Are you guys killing any ducks down there?



Dustin D said:


> I'd expect nothing less from a Bama fan


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brian Courser said:


> Good thing I have black lab and hunt waterfowl. Cause if I had to try and fit in with my college football preference I would be out in the cold or not vry welcomed. With that said and seeing this a thread about college football. I still like my IRISH and they are heading to the national championship. I am very pleased and surprised how the year went. Take care all.


What's a black lab? There are yellow labs & then there are mutants that wish they were yellow.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> What's a black lab? There are yellow labs & then there are mutants that wish they were yellow.


Black Jacob, that is the color they were intended to be before some ******* started cross breeding them with Red Bone Hounds to get the yellow color and the hound dog ears


----------



## RookieTrainer

Finally something we can agree on. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> What's a black lab? There are yellow labs & then there are mutants that wish they were yellow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Black Jacob, that is the color they were intended to be before some ******* started cross breeding them with Red Bone Hounds to get the yellow color and the hound dog ears


LOL. It's okay. I know you have a soft spot for the yellow lab.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Are you guys killing any ducks down there?


Very Slow here. Waiting on an Arctic Front and some stuff to start freezing up North I guess.

Teal season was phenomenal, opening weekend pretty good, since then not so much.


----------



## Dustin D

Cleaning out their lockers....
-Chizik out 2 years after Auburn title 
-NC State fires O'Brien after 7-5 season 
-Embree out at Colorado after 2 seasons 
-BC fires Spaziani after 2-10 season 
-Purdue fires Hope after 4 years


----------



## Dustin D

Again the reiteration of a 10 Win SEC Team playing in the Chick-fil-a Bowl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGu1Ocp4wlQ


----------



## MikeBoley

EdA said:


> Black Jacob, that is the color they were intended to be before some ******* started cross breeding them with Red Bone Hounds to get the yellow color and the hound dog ears


All dogs want to be Labs, and all Labs want to be BLACK!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Again the reiteration of a 10 Win SEC Team playing in the Chick-fil-a Bowl
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGu1Ocp4wlQ


It doesn't matter. LSU beat both South Carolina & TAMU. 1 (Of the 10 win teams.) goes to The BCS CHAMP GAME & 1 to The Sugar Bowl. They (LSU.) will go to either The Capital One (Where I would prefer them to go, but they could get nugged out by the loser of The SEC CHAMP GAME.) or The Cotton.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Color me concerned that *uburn actually fired Chizik. They have a puncher's chance of getting it right. Well, either that or there may be more preachers with talented QB sons who are suddenly able to do hundreds of thousands of dollars of renovations on their church to bring it into code compliance. God does work in mysterious ways, but you have to wonder if they are quite that mysterious. 

Speaking of which, all I heard in 2010 was that it was a "God thing" going on down at *uburn. What does that mean for the last couple of years????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

If they're smart, they'd pick up Bobby Petrino. Above all, you damn sure better win in The SEC or you're irrelevant in a hurry.


----------



## RookieTrainer

I would agree but for the fact that Petrino is radioactive right now because of the employment law implications of hiring his mistress and lying to his boss about it. Plus it would be just slightly hypocritical for the "*uburn fambily", as Pat Dye might say, to hire someone who doesn't match up with the *uburn Creed, wouldn't it? And surely they don't want a mean old coach like Saban, do they?

It has been a lot of fun watching them implode and paint themselves into various corners at the same time. It is only this much fum because we have been there before and will be there again. You LSU folks really miss out not having to share your state with a conference rival.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If they're smart, they'd pick up Bobby Petrino.


Will he be allowed to hire his own Administrative Assistant?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> I would agree but for the fact that Petrino is radioactive right now because of the employment law implications of hiring his mistress and lying to his boss about it. Plus it would be just slightly hypocritical for the "*uburn fambily", as Pat Dye might say, to hire someone who doesn't match up with the *uburn Creed, wouldn't it? And surely they don't want a mean old coach like Saban, do they?
> 
> It has been a lot of fun watching them implode and paint themselves into various corners at the same time. It is only this much fum because we have been there before and will be there again. You LSU folks really miss out not having to share your state with a conference rival.


Do they really have a choice @ this point? I mean, let's be real. They're not getting John Gruden. Who else is good enough to concern us? I'm not pulling many names right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> Will he be allowed to hire his own Administrative Assistant?


If I'm Jay Jacobs, you better believe it.


----------



## bjoiner

Did you hear Charles Barkley's comment? He said, "I sure as Hell hope auburn isn't paying any of these players."


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. Gotta love Sir Charles.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Mark Stoops is the new HC @ KY.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's a good thing that job search didn't take long.


----------



## duk4me

Who is gonna win the heisman?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Johnny Football.


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Johnny Football.


agreed jacob,

if there is justice in the world......JOHNNY FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Arkansas making slingblade an offer (Reports are 5 years 27.5 mil.). That's crazy. Who does Arkansas think they are? If he turned down wishagain, what makes them think he will call the hogs???? Baffled regards.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Arkansas making slingblade an offer (Reports are 5 years 27.5 mil.). That's crazy. Who does Arkansas think they are? If he turned down wishagain, what makes them think he will call the hogs???? Baffled regards.


Jacob, no code please, as the resident RTF college football expert you owe it to your readers to speak plain English, thanks!

unless slingblade = Chucky and wishagain = Auburn in which case it's OK


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

LOL. According to a Sports By Brooks, Arkansas has offered a 5 year $27.5 Mil deal to Les Miles (slingblade.). He turned down the Michigan (wishagain.) job so it's hard to think he would take the job in Fayetteville. Then again, you just never know these days.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. According to a Sports By Brooks, Arkansas has offered a 5 year $27.5 Mil deal to Les Miles.


I thought Les had a job?...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

He does, and it's as good as they come. I really don't know what to think about it all. He has 3 years left on his contract after the completion of this year. If I remember correctly, he makes $3.751 Mil a year plus post season & academic incentives. So naturally that would be a large sum to pay LSU.


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> Who is gonna win the heisman?


If ESPN has any say you would think they are the PR firm for Manti Teo from ND

He had his on man cheer squad Skip Useless (Bayless) singing his praises all morning


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> He had his on man cheer squad Skip Useless (Bayless) singing his praises all morning


The local D/FW sports talk guys call him Skip Brainless


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> If ESPN has any say you would think they are the PR firm for Manti Teo from ND
> 
> He had his on man cheer squad Skip Useless (Bayless) singing his praises all morning


He's a monster. No doubt.  Phenomenal story too.


----------



## duk4me

EdA said:


> The local D/FW sports talk guys call him Skip Brainless


Rumor has it that the cigar smoking, miller light drinking Randy Galloway invented the term we are wimp free radio to insult the Bayless show when both were in the Metroplex. Now they both work for ESPN. Wimpy has risen to a higher level unfortunately.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He does, and it's as good as they come. I really don't know what to think about it all. He has 3 years left on his contract after the completion of this year. If I remember correctly, he makes $3.751 Mil a year plus post season & academic incentives. So naturally that would be a large sum to pay LSU.


There is one rumor floating around that the force$$$$ behind the offer are none other than Jerry Jones....maybe he is thinking of doing all his off season shopping in Louisiana this year....the Hat (Miles) to his alma mater and Sean Payton to the Cowboys....


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> There is one rumor floating around that the force$$$$ behind the offer are none other than Jerry Jones....maybe he is thinking of doing all his off season shopping in Louisiana this year....the Hat (Miles) to his alma mater and Sean Payton to the Cowboys....


Jones is not content to screw up the Cowboys he wants to screw up the Razorbacks too!

To all Arkansas fans, please move Jerry back to Fayetteville, please!


----------



## samcollett

Jacob Hawkes said:


> He does, and it's as good as they come. I really don't know what to think about it all. He has 3 years left on his contract after the completion of this year. If I remember correctly, he makes $3.751 Mil a year plus post season & academic incentives. So naturally that would be a large sum to pay LSU.


He won't go. Too many reasons to list.


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> There is one rumor floating around that the force$$$$ behind the offer are none other than Jerry Jones....maybe he is thinking of doing all his off season shopping in Louisiana this year....the Hat (Miles) to his alma mater and Sean Payton to the Cowboys....[/QUOTE]
> 
> If on Friday, former NFL Commish Paul Tagliablu(sp) releases evidence that an actual pay for injury program did happen under Sean Payton, then I would be willing to help pack his bags for Dallas because he will be fired. If all he has is lockerroom pregame over-the-line Defensive Coach Gregg Williams peptalk and the testimony of a fired disgruntled Quality Control coach, that's a different matter.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

samcollett said:


> He won't go. Too many reasons to list.


http://theadvocate.com/sports/4539592-32/miles-agent-denies-reports-tying

http://arkansasnews.com/sections/razorbacks/lsus-miles-mulling-arkansas-offer.html

http://mobile.nola.com/advnola/pm_29228/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=M2okri7W


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> There is one rumor floating around that the force$$$$ behind the offer are none other than Jerry Jones....maybe he is thinking of doing all his off season shopping in Louisiana this year....the Hat (Miles) to his alma mater and Sean Payton to the Cowboys....


Jerry Jones would be the only person who could foot that buyout & salary.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Not saying *uburn is not going to hire him. At this point, odds are that they will because both are equally desperate.

Given the usual results over the last 3-4 years, and given Petrino's apparent disdain for defense, I'm not real concerned. Remember they may have been in the Top 5 last year and they lost to both Bama and LSU by 24.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> Do they really have a choice @ this point? I mean, let's be real. They're not getting John Gruden. Who else is good enough to concern us? I'm not pulling many names right now.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

slingblade to get a contract extension after this year & a raise. Sigh.


----------



## roseberry

miles played arkansas like a fiddle! "_he beat the hogs last saturday.....and again today!_"-paul finebaum 11/28/2012


----------



## Franco

Big SEC Showdown in two days!;-)


----------



## RookieTrainer

I agree with this. I just hope the right one wins the heavyweight fight on Saturday.


----------



## Spring

RookieTrainer said:


> I agree with this. I just hope the right one wins the heavyweight fight on Saturday.



So do I...


----------



## RookieTrainer

Awesome! My brother is also a Bama fan living in GA.



Spring said:


> So do I...


----------



## Spring

RookieTrainer said:


> Awesome! My brother is also a Bama fan living in GA.


I just agreed with "I just hope _the right one_ wins the heavyweight fight on Saturday." Have fun at the game and Go Dawgs!


----------



## RookieTrainer

When you said the "right team" I just assumed you meant Alabama. 

Just picking a little. To me, it comes down to (surprise, surprise) which OL can impose its will. If we let GA get any consistent running game going, we will have a hard row to hoe. The converse is likely true as well. I hope our offensive staff will realize that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones' speed is to run right at him. If he still beats you, you tip your hat and go on.

Looking forward to a real slobberknocker regardless. 



Spring said:


> I just agreed with "I just hope _the right one_ wins the heavyweight fight on Saturday." Have fun at the game and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Gmmarks

Hotty Toddy


----------



## RookieTrainer

You guys may lose the game, but you won't lose the party. 

Looks like Freeze has you headed in the right direction. What's the word on whether Mullen will suddenly need to spend more time with his kids?



Gmmarks said:


> Hotty Toddy


----------



## Spring

RookieTrainer said:


> When you said the "right team" I just assumed you meant Alabama.
> 
> Just picking a little. To me, it comes down to (surprise, surprise) which OL can impose its will. If we let GA get any consistent running game going, we will have a hard row to hoe. The converse is likely true as well. I hope our offensive staff will realize that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones' speed is to run right at him. If he still beats you, you tip your hat and go on.
> 
> Looking forward to a real slobberknocker regardless.



At a minimum (at least geographically) we're on *the right*, but no doubt we have our own view of it aspirationally--and that's the way it should be!
I think your thoughts on the OL, particularly UGA's, are right on the mark. I think UGA has an advantage in terms of a hunger for the win, but it will take more than that to win in the 4th quarter. 
All the best and I'm looking forward to the SEC headed to Miami.


----------



## Franco

Now y'all know damn well that the LSU Tigers only missed the SEC showdown by 5 points and if they wanted to, they could pick up either team playing in the SEC Champ game by the scuffs of their necks and give y'all a big kick in the behind!


----------



## birdboy

Franco said:


> Now y'all know damn well that the LSU Tigers only missed the SEC showdown by 5 points and if they wanted to, they could pick up either team playing in the SEC Champ game by the scuffs of their necks and give y'all a big kick in the behind!


They had their chance and blew it! GEUX Home looser


----------



## bjoiner

RookieTrainer said:


> When you said the "right team" I just assumed you meant Alabama.
> 
> Just picking a little. To me, it comes down to (surprise, surprise) which OL can impose its will. If we let GA get any consistent running game going, we will have a hard row to hoe. The converse is likely true as well. I hope our offensive staff will realize that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones' speed is to run right at him. If he still beats you, you tip your hat and go on.
> 
> Looking forward to a real slobberknocker regardless.


You don't want to run are Jones. HE WILL BEAT YOU. The way to neutralize him is to use his aggression against him with misdirection.


----------



## bjoiner

Franco said:


> Now y'all know damn well that the LSU Tigers only missed the SEC showdown by 5 points and if they wanted to, they could pick up either team playing in the SEC Champ game by the scuffs of their necks and give y'all a big kick in the behind!


If a frog had wings, he wouldn't bump his butt every time he jumped.


----------



## Franco

Y'all still not upset with that 42 point smackdown the Tigers hung on the Bulldawgs last SEC Champ game, are you? :razz:


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> Y'all still not upset with that 42 point smackdown the Tigers hung on the Bulldawgs last SEC Champ game, are you? :razz:


Good Old Days Syndrome already?


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> Good Old Days Syndrome already?


That was last December! What would a thread on College Football be without some trash talking. People know I am an SEC fan but, I just can't let the Bama and UGA fans have a free ride! 

See post #925.


----------



## roseberry

my silence up until now on the matter gives away my concern about the bulldawgs.


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> That was last December! What would a thread on College Football be without some trash talking. People know I am an SEC fan but, I just can't let the Bama and UGA fans have a free ride!
> 
> See post #925.


 You're just trying to ease the pain of Falcons 23 Saints no playoffs


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> You're just trying to ease the pain of Falcons 23 Saints no playoffs


I said on the Saints thread that if they didn't beat the 49ers they wouldn't make the playoffs. I dealt with that last week. I did want a Falcons sweep though!


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> my silence up until now on the matter gives away my concern about the bulldawgs.


The only reason for concern would be potential Devine intervention to choose Notre Dame's opponent, who would you rather play for a National Championship Nick Saban's team or Mark Richt's team?


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> The only reason for concern would be potential Devine intervention to choose Notre Dame's opponent, who would you rather play for a National Championship Nick Saban's team or Mark Richt's team?


don't count him out, richt is a very righteous dude too!


----------



## RookieTrainer

I fear him beating me a lot more using his speed to chase me down than I do with him trying to shed blocks on plays right at him. Whether you run at him with direct runs or traps/pulls (more or less misdirection plays) I will leave up to the staff. 

I think it is a heck of a game that is undecided deep into the 4th quarter. 



bjoiner said:


> You don't want to run are Jones. HE WILL BEAT YOU. The way to neutralize him is to use his aggression against him with misdirection.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Funny story. 

I went to school in Manhattan for a year. First day there, go into a grocery store, and the counter guy immediately picks up on what he called my accent and asks where I am from. I tell him to guess. 

"Texas."

"No."

"South Carolina."

"No, further south."

"Georgia."

"No, right next door."

"West Virginia?"

And they say WE are the dumb ones. 



Spring said:


> At a minimum (at least geographically) we're on *the right*, but no doubt we have our own view of it aspirationally--and that's the way it should be!
> I think your thoughts on the OL, particularly UGA's, are right on the mark. I think UGA has an advantage in terms of a hunger for the win, but it will take more than that to win in the 4th quarter.
> All the best and I'm looking forward to the SEC headed to Miami.


----------



## leemac

Thank you Lee Corso! He picked the Crimson Tide!

UGA has never won when Corso has picked them. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dustin D

I thought it weird that Oregon St. is playing a game today even their Conference Championship Game was last night.

huh?

Oh and CORSO'S PICK RECORD: 152 - 70

Definitely not a Lock but not too shabby.


----------



## BonMallari

my "fearless" prediction of the day....Kansas State rips my Horns a new backside in prime time tonite,Collin Klein has a Heisman worthy performance (too little too late)......and Mack announces his retirement within 48 hrs after the game or after they accept their consolation bowl game to either the Cotton or Alamo Bowl


----------



## Ed Bahr

Roll tide


----------



## leemac

Dustin D said:


> Oh and CORSO'S PICK RECORD: 152 - 70
> 
> Definitely not a Lock but not too shabby.




Nobody, not even David Pollack picked the Dawgs today. Nobody picked us against Florida. We play much better as the under Dawg. If we play our game for four quarters we have a real chance but I think we have to prove it. We haven't done it in a game of this magnitude. We shall see.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

If Texas looses tonight they will be 8-4. I don't think they will get an invite to the Cotton Bowl. Maybe the Alamo bowl.


----------



## EdA

leemac said:


> Nobody, not even David Pollack picked the Dawgs today. Nobody picked us against Florida. We play much better as the under Dawg..


you just watched the wrong pregame show, everyone at CBS except Archie picked Georgia


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Wayne Nutt

Lots of football left but so far Alabama sucks!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Alabama finally scores! I'm rooting for them as an Alabama win will help TAMU in bowl selection


----------



## Dustin D

Don't want to ever hear anymore about Bama QB' not getting Helmet to Helmet called.


----------



## leemac

What about that late hit on Murry? Definitely a INT but 15 yds would make a big difference on the FG.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Don't want to ever hear anymore about Bama QB' not getting Helmet to Helmet called.


That was a dirty play, doesn't matter what position, it should have been a personal foul, defenseless player, hope it doesn't affect the outcome of the game.


----------



## BonMallari

as much as it was a vicious hit on Murray...on a change of possession play (INT, fumble, punt return) that type of blindside is going to happen, its part of the violence of the sport, he is fair game, as long as he is in the field of play...the hit was high and could have been called


----------



## leemac

In Murry's first year as he took several shots in an early game, I told my wife that as tough as he was we, for the first time since Stafford, we had ourselves a QB. He will be fine. 

With that said, we haven't stopped their offense on the last three drives. If we don't make adjustments at half we are on for a rough second half.


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> the hit was high and could have been called


make that SHOULD have been called, then sit the offender for the next quarter, half, or game, then it will stop


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## mngundog

Coach you to say, "keep your head on a swivel".


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Coach you to say, "keep your head on a swivel".



How about that OH ****! Face right before impact LOL!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I was away from the tv when the above hit happened. That was awful and, in my opinion, intentional. Offender should have been penalized and maybe even ejected from the game.


----------



## leemac

Right or wrong on the no call, any doubters or nay sayers around the country will have to agree that this is "Grown Man Football"!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

When you are acting like you are attempting to make a tackle on an interception you are fair game. SEC football is not for the faint of heart. They play "slobber knocking" football in the SEC.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Typical dirty gumps. That's a Personal Foul. Period. Helmet to helmet & leading with the crown @ that is a blatant shot.


----------



## leemac

Hell watching SEC football isn't for the faint of heart!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

leemac said:


> Hell watching SEC football isn't for the faint of heart!


AMEN !! Only the strong survive !!


----------



## BonMallari

the BCS Bowl selection committee just soiled their pants


----------



## leemac

My wife's Boston Terrier just ran under the couch! Her hollering put him there!!!


----------



## EdA

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> When you are acting like you are attempting to make a tackle on an interception you are fair game. SEC football is not for the faint of heart. They play "slobber knocking" football in the SEC.


He certainly was not acting like he was going to make a tackle on an interception that took place 30 yards downfield, he's surrounded by huge people, throws the ball downfield, gets knocked down, gets up and looks around to see what happened and BOOM he gets blindsided in the head. Guess they're going to have to kill someone before they stop players from trying to deliver traumatic brain injury. Tough is one thing, that's dirty and wrong no matter who you root for.


----------



## leemac

Penalties are killing us!


----------



## Dustin D

Keep feeding the BEASTS!


----------



## EdA

The Tide has turned


----------



## Franco

Bama is going to rush for over 350 yards in this game! Best game plan I've seen from them all season.;-)


----------



## leemac

EdA said:


> The Tide has turned


Hopefully the Tide is going OUT!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> Bama is going to rush for over 350 yards in this game! Best game plan I've seen from them all season.;-)


They might creep onto 400.

@ 317 right now


----------



## Chris Videtto

Huge stop on 3rd and 1 by bama just under 6 min! What a game!


----------



## Dustin D

Bama's 'D' is on the field to win or lose it right here.

Will they play Prevent?


----------



## EdA

The only announcer worse than Gary Danielson is Brent Mussberger


----------



## leemac

Hat's off to the Tide. What a game. I'm proud of my Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin D

and there it is! Nick said he was ready to have a heart attack ROFL!


----------



## BonMallari

WOW what a finish...that two point conversion ended up being the difference....either team could have and should have won it.....


----------



## Franco

Dustin D said:


> They might creep onto 400.
> 
> @ 317 right now


Official stats say 350 yards rushing yet, I counted 351;-)

Excellent game by two great teams!

Both UGA's and LSU's two loses came at the hands of Florida and Bama. Would love to see the two in the Sugar but, that ain't happening.


----------



## Dman

Best college game all year.


----------



## Franco

Dman said:


> Best college game all year.


That was the real National Championship game.


----------



## Dustin D

Congrats again Bama fans.....


----------



## duk4me

Franco said:


> That was the real National Championship game.


Booty you know you just sealed Bamas fate to a loss to ND don't you?;-)


----------



## roseberry

the hit on murray was WAY cheap. bon, even if it was legal after the turnover, it don't make it right. murray is TOUGH and he had a great game. congrats to georgia's fans, coach richt and the dawgs, they just ran out of time!

that said, wow what a dang football game. just another boring sec defensive struggle. i am glad the bcs computers can't watch football......if they could they would rematch bama and georgia and dump the irish to 3rd!;-)

RTR





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Typical dirty gumps. That's a Personal Foul. Period. Helmet to helmet & leading with the crown @ that is a blatant shot.


btw didn't you and rbou tell the rookie trainer, quit complaining, McCrying didn't get the call, just get up and play ball? would it take long to find and post a vid of a cheap play or two by a player in purple and gold? btw, envy is soooooo unbecoming. dirty gump, regards.


----------



## Ed Bahr

Truly a great game to watch........Roll tide


----------



## DannyJ

Definitely an exciting game. Stinks GA falls out of BCS. Can't wait for some kind of playoff.


----------



## BonMallari

I must be the only one that would like to see Florida play Alabama for all the marbles...


----------



## roseberry

bon,
the longhorns take the lead. you better quit lookin at rtf!

hey i think there should be a prize for the 1000th poster on page 100 of this awesome thread. i will buy the 1000th poster a college team hat of their choice!


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## BonMallari

Wisconsin laying the wood to Nebraska 42-10 at halftime...lovin it


----------



## leemac

I have to give Alabama all of the credit they deserve. They played sixty minutes of smash mouth knock your @(#& in your watch pocket football. 

I just hope that my Dawgs performance was enough to hold us ahead of Florida and in the Sugar Bowl. If it isn't, can we please play Oregon, K-State or some other all offensive team? PLEASE?!?!


----------



## Dustin D

leemac said:


> I just hope that my Dawgs performance was enough to hold us ahead of Florida and in the Sugar Bowl. If it isn't, can we please play Oregon, K-State or some other all offensive team? PLEASE?!?!


Not gunna happen. Florida was locked into the Sugar Bowl the moment Georgia beat Auburn and Florida beat Florida St. 
No way UGA doesn't at least drop 1 which is all it takes to make Florida the Highest Ranking SEC Team NOT going to the SHIP. Thus auto slotting them for the Sugar.

Georgia most likely will play Clemson in Chick-fil-a Bowl oddly enough BACK AGAIN in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## Dustin D

Nebraska just got Eviscerated!!!

Wisconsin put 539 RUSHING Yds down their MOUTH!

2 Backs with +200 and another with +100

Gunna be Stanford vs Wisconsin in the Rose Bowl!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Respectfully, you should go back and watch the replay carefully.

The tackle was made no more than 10 yards from Murray, who had certainly not taken himself out of the play as a potential tackler; he appeared to me to be at least heading in the general direction of the play, however half-heartedly. Remember that once possession changes there is no QB anymore, as he is a defender.

The whole "helmet to helmet" thing is ridiculous, as Dial put his shoulder right in Murray's chest. If you don't want to get hit, lay down or run away from the play.

For the record, the call on the hit on AJ McCarron earlier in the game was ridiculous as well.



EdA said:


> He certainly was not acting like he was going to make a tackle on an interception that took place 30 yards downfield, he's surrounded by huge people, throws the ball downfield, gets knocked down, gets up and looks around to see what happened and BOOM he gets blindsided in the head. Guess they're going to have to kill someone before they stop players from trying to deliver traumatic brain injury. Tough is one thing, that's dirty and wrong no matter who you root for.


----------



## Dustin D

No one is questioning the legality, it's just pathetic. There were other UGA players around in the same position, why didn't they get hit? B/c that player intentionally singled out Murray the Quarterback/

Again, legal? Sure, it's just a ****ty thing to do and judging by the complaints of the non-calls in the season to McCarron had that been him we'd have never heard the end of it.

Slow-Mo Helmet to Helmet;


----------



## Dustin D

and the Reason he was jogging is b/c the player was going down and Murray was still 12 yds or so from the play.

As you can see here the first part of the Bama players body that touches Murray is his HELMET and the first part of Murray body that it touched is his FACE!


----------



## road kill

Dustin D said:


> *Wisconsin* just Eviscerated Nebraska!!!
> 
> Wisconsin put 539 RUSHING Yds down their MOUTH!
> 
> 2 Backs with +200 and another with +100
> 
> Gunna be Stanford vs Wisconsin in the Rose Bowl!


*Monte Ball */ all time *NCAA TD *leader, not even mentioned for Heisman.
Some freshman is though..................


----------



## RookieTrainer

Again respectfully, forgive me if I reject out of hand your characterization of the hit as pathetic. Particularly given your team affiliation and some of the things that I have seen them do. Mathieu's clothesline on Dre Kirkpatrick, anyone? No penalty there either. 



Dustin D said:


> No one is questioning the legality, it's just pathetic. There were other UGA players around in the same position, why didn't they get hit? B/c that player intentionally singled out Murray the Quarterback/
> 
> Again, legal? Sure, it's just a ****ty thing to do and judging by the complaints of the non-calls in the season to McCarron had that been him we'd have never heard the end of it.
> 
> Slow-Mo Helmet to Helmet;


----------



## RookieTrainer

What happens if the returner doesn't go down? Murray and #71 are clearly putting themselves in position to make a tackle if necessary. Would it have made you feel better if we had hit #71 too or instead? And if so, why? Once possession changes Murray is just another player. He undoubtedly knows this and should protect himself accordingly, like all other football players know to do. Judging by the rest of the game it certainly didn't seem to affect him much, if any.

Remember as well that the same officials who "saw" a tipped ball on one of the biggest no-calls of the game were all standing out there watching and not one of them saw fit to throw a flag. 



Dustin D said:


> and the Reason he was jogging is b/c the player was going down and Murray was still 12 yds or so from the play.
> 
> As you can see here the first part of the Bama players body that touches Murray is his HELMET and the first part of Murray body that it touched is his FACE!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

road kill said:


> *Monte Ball */ all time *NCAA TD *leader, not even mentioned for Heisman.
> Some freshman is though..................


I don't think there's a comparison. Johnny Football is far superior.


----------



## Wade Thurman

RookieTrainer said:


> Again respectfully, forgive me if I reject out of hand your characterization of the hit as pathetic. Particularly given your team affiliation and some of the things that I have seen them do. Mathieu's clothesline on Dre Kirkpatrick, anyone? No penalty there either.


OMG, I didn't see this part of the game, all I am seeing is this video. If you don't think this is as dirty as it can get, you are looking thru rose colored glasses and are extremely bias. That right there is TERRIBLE without even discussing helmet to helmet!!!! That player is as defenseless as one can be.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Again respectfully, forgive me if I reject out of hand your characterization of the hit as pathetic. Particularly given your team affiliation and some of the things that I have seen them do. Mathieu's clothesline on Dre Kirkpatrick, anyone? No penalty there either.


Way off topic here. You've never seen me condone such actions anyway so it's a moot OFF TOPIC point.



RookieTrainer said:


> What happens if the returner doesn't go down? Murray and #71 are clearly putting themselves in position to make a tackle if necessary. Would it have made you feel better if we had hit #71 too or instead? And if so, why? Once possession changes Murray is just another player. He undoubtedly knows this and should protect himself accordingly, like all other football players know to do. Judging by the rest of the game it certainly didn't seem to affect him much, if any.
> 
> Remember as well that the same officials who "saw" a tipped ball on one of the biggest no-calls of the game were all standing out there watching and not one of them saw fit to throw a flag.


Feel better? It wouldn't make me feel better b/c I really have no care in the matter. 

My issue is with you condoning such a hit. I never said it was illegal but it was indeed unwarranted and dirty and you see nothing wrong with it. Just pointing that out. he could have NOT led with his helmet just as easy and pushed him down.

Football is tough and I like it. Hits like that happen and are legal I know and I get it, but that doesn't mean it's not Dirty. it's your choice to approve of not of such plays.

I for one think it's absolutely no different than a sucker punch.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Oh Dustin, LSU to The Cotton Bowl to play Texas. It's unfortunate The Capital One Bowl Committee has enthroned TAMU as well as political movements in TX to keep TAMU from destroying Texas in Jerry's World. It doesn't matter as both LSU & TAMU would dismantle Texas or NU.


----------



## MikeBoley

Such a simple fix for the head hunting hits. Make facemask illegal. Stop all the leading with the head. Technology has made the helment a protector and a weapon. 

I did enjoy watching a good hard hitting football game. Congrats to both teams for providing a good game.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oh Dustin, LSU to The Cotton Bowl to play Texas. It's unfortunate The Capital One Bowl Committee has enthroned TAMU as well as political movements in TX to keep TAMU from destroying Texas in Jerry's World. It doesn't matter as both LSU & TAMU would dismantle Texas or NU.


Yea I thought it was going to be Okla. St but forgot the Head to Head was Texas. The Alamo Bowl still likes Texas too. Guess we'll find out soon enough.





road kill said:


> *Monte Ball */ all time *NCAA TD *leader, not even mentioned for Heisman.
> Some freshman is though..................


Same here. I REALLY think he should have been a contender AGAIN. Shows you just how fluid the Heisman Voters can be.

When a Running Back breaks that kind of Record how can he NOT be mentioned? Politics ....

He'll win something though for sure, or better.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Just for the heck of it before the National Championship game since ND is 11-0 and ALABAMA IS 12-1 I think that to have equality in the numbers ND should have to play either Florida, Georgia, LSU or TAMU to even up the records. On TV this morning Lou Holtz says that ND will have a cakewalk with Alabama ....what a CROCK. This was TRULY one of the best games I have seen lately. Alabama and Georgia. If ND had the 5 abovementioned teams on their schedule they would be at best 7-5 and not even in the BCS picture. I think that football has been always a violent sport and having played back in the late 50's with a single bar on the facemask they are trying to take too much out to be PC .


----------



## Dustin D

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Just for the heck of it before the National Championship game since ND is 11-0 and ALABAMA IS 12-1 I think that to have equality in the numbers ND should have to play either Florida, Georgia, LSU or TAMU to even up the records. On TV this morning Lou Holtz says that ND will have a cakewalk with Alabama ....what a CROCK. This was TRULY one of the best games I have seen lately. Alabama and Georgia. If ND had the 5 abovementioned teams on their schedule they would be at best 7-5 and not even in the BCS picture. I think that football has been always a violent sport and having played back in the late 50's with a single bar on the facemask they are trying to take too much out to be PC .


Don't worry, reality will step in come Jan. 7th and Order will be restored.

Completely aside from the game last night, I still wouldn't doubt Bama over Notre Dame.

Notre Dame has never seen the size and speed like Bama has on 'D'. Notre Dame has also let some mediocre RB's put yds on them. Lacy/Yeldon far from mediocre. Plus Notre Dame's D-Line is not even as strong as UGA's from what I've seen. 

If it were up to the Stats Notre Dame doesn't stand a chance. But it's not and this is where Nick Saban comes in. Who has more experience? Bama players will indeed be ready to play and play like there hair is on fire. Notre Dame? Might be so glazed over to be there it might take them by storm.

Going to be a long month once again waiting around. But where most are getting it wrong is assuming Bama trains the whole time. Nick said they don't do that. They'll start training in a few weeks only for a few weeks to prepare for the game. That's what they've done in the past and said he see's no reason to change it. Training for weeks up to the game leads to burn out.


----------



## MikeBoley

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Oh Dustin, LSU to The Cotton Bowl to play Texas. It's unfortunate The Capital One Bowl Committee has enthroned TAMU as well as political movements in TX to keep TAMU from destroying Texas in Jerry's World. It doesn't matter as both LSU & TAMU would dismantle Texas or NU.


Typical problem, to many good SEC teams and not enough quality bowl spots. Dont think for a min that the Cotton Bowl folks wouldnt love a TAMU - t u matchup. Aggies would enjoy the chance to beat up on a pitiful tu team, but we would also like to go someplace new. Welcome to Disneyworld!


----------



## Dustin D

MikeBoley said:


> Typical problem, to many good SEC teams and not enough quality bowl spots. Dont think for a min that the Cotton Bowl folks wouldnt love a TAMU - t u matchup. Aggies would enjoy the chance to beat up on a pitiful tu team, but we would also like to go someplace new. Welcome to Disneyworld!


Pitiful? They're 8-4







Considering some of LSU's games, we could easily have the same record.


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> Pitiful? They're 8-4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering some of LSU's games, we could easily have the same record.


They are 5-4 in conference and 0-the season against ranked teams, 2 of their wins against Wyoming and New Mexico. 

They (UT) are alleged to have a top 10 recruiting class every year and they may have the worst Div I QB situation in the country and ended the season with 2 conference losses. While it may not be pathetic it is at least pitiful.


----------



## Eric Johnson

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> Just for the heck of it before the National Championship game since ND is 11-0 and ALABAMA IS 12-1 I think that to have equality in the numbers ND should have to play either Florida, Georgia, LSU or TAMU to even up the records.


You might be interested in this article.....

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...me-far-from-guaranteed-205348035.html#more-id

The gist of it is that game for game, ND has played a more difficult schedule than either Alabama or Georgia did and have aquitted themselves quite well. I live in the SE and it's easy to get caught up in the regional interest. However, that doesn't win games. Dunno what the future holds except that the Alabama - Notre Dame game will not be a cakewalk for either team.


----------



## BonMallari

as much as it pains me to admit, my Horns 8-4 record is probably the weakest in the country, they will get throttled in the Cotton, unless the team they are playing wants to be there even less...the Horns are 5-7,8-5, 8-4 the last three years, just one game better than interstate rival Texas Tech during that same stretch, that is not acceptable at the Forty Acres..

They dont deserve to play in the Cotton Bowl, but then they dont get to pick which bowl selects them...the Cotton is just picking the best matchup option left to them, and this year it isnt much....the last couple of years the Fair Park venue has not been kind...

It may be painful but I will cheer on my Horns wherever and whoever they play and wait and see what the Powers that be do to the program afterwards


----------



## Dustin D

Eric Johnson said:


> You might be interested in this article.....
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...me-far-from-guaranteed-205348035.html#more-id
> 
> The gist of it is that game for game, ND has played a more difficult schedule than either Alabama or Georgia did and have aquitted themselves quite well. I live in the SE and it's easy to get caught up in the regional interest. However, that doesn't win games. Dunno what the future holds except that the Alabama - Notre Dame game will not be a cakewalk for either team.



Undoubtedly Notre Dame has played it's toughest schedule in a long time and won out. They deserve to be there.

However why it would be considered they played a more difficult schedule than Bama I think is wrong. Win loss record can be useless considering the conference of the team. 

Would you consider a 6-6 SEC Team in the same category as a 7-5 IA Independents? or 6-6 Big East or Big 10 team even?

Notre Dame notable wins - Stanford and OU. 

The OU game was indeed a great one,

but the Stanford Game was last second controversial and should have went into Double OT. 
Notre Dame players sold it well storming the field and taking off their helmets before the play was even blown dead. CLEARLY there was NO whistle blown b/c the runner was still progressing and the play was still live as he stretched it OVER the Goal Line for the TOUCHDOWN. Yet, they let it slide...cough..cough..couldn't overturn it for Notre Dame.

What else is there from Notre Dame? 
Lots of exciting Games b/c they were all so CLOSE?? with two into OverTime. 
Won by 3 over Purdue, 
Won by 3 over BYU, 
Triple OT win by 3 over Pitt? 
(A 2.678 mph wind gust from the east in the Pitt game and we wouldn't even be talking about this right now)
The debacle USC game?

Only Same OPP;
Bama over Mich - 41-14
ND over Mich - 13-6

Bama beat LSU in Baton Rouge & Georgia in Atlanta

Now I'll be the first to say that Bama did NOT play a very tough schedule compared to others in the SEC, but to say that Notre Dame has Pound for Pound out played Alabama on the schedule toughness this year if false.

-According to the CFB Strength of Schedule updated last night;
Bama is @ #3 with Notre Dame sitting back @ #24;
http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/strength-of-schedule-by-team

In no way should it ever be considered that an average 6-6 SEC Team is on the same level as a 7-5 IA Independents Team and that's pretty much what the article is trying to say.

_>Edit 12-2-2012< OMG I just had the strongest Deja Vu and Notre Dame won and I was back looking at this thread post......weird...._


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> as much as it pains me to admit, my Horns 8-4 record is probably the weakest in the country, they will get throttled in the Cotton, unless the team they are playing wants to be there even less...the Horns are 5-7,8-5, 8-4 the last three years, just one game better than interstate rival Texas Tech during that same stretch, that is not acceptable at the Forty Acres..
> 
> They dont deserve to play in the Cotton Bowl, but then they dont get to pick which bowl selects them...the Cotton is just picking the best matchup option left to them, and this year it isnt much....the last couple of years the Fair Park venue has not been kind...
> 
> It may be painful but I will cheer on my Horns wherever and whoever they play and wait and see what the Powers that be do to the program afterwards


Should be against LSU Bon. Don't see how not really. Hopefully the Tigers show up to play being as they've pretty much been sleep walking since the Bama loss. Hopefully we don't have another debacle like we did a few years back against Penn St.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

seems like the last time a Brian Kelly coached team (Cincinnati) played in a bowl game against a SEC team his rear end was handed to him. If this is any indication of how he stacks up against Nick Saben welllllllllllllllll. I predict that the game will look like the Bama Georgia game. Bama will line up and run the ball right down ND's throat. You can't score if your offense is on the sidelines......


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Brian Kelly wasn't there in that bowl game.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> Should be against LSU Bon. Don't see how not really. Hopefully the Tigers show up to play being as they've pretty much been sleep walking since the Bama loss. Hopefully we don't have another debacle like we did a few years back against Penn St.


Brad Edwards from ESPN is projecting that NIU (Northern Illinois) will crack the Top 16 which will knock OU out and put them in the Cotton, and Texas to the Alamo Bowl (which is where I thought they deserved all along)


possible OU vs TAMU in the Cotton....thats a game I can get behind


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> Brad Edwards from ESPN is projecting that NIU (Northern Illinois) will crack the Top 16 which will knock OU out and put them in the Cotton, and Texas to the Alamo Bowl (which is where I thought they deserved all along)


They jump 5 spots to #16!? I'll have to see that tonight to believe it.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> They jump 5 spots to #16!? I'll have to see that tonight to believe it.


According to ESPN they are #16 
http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> According to ESPN they are #16
> http://espn.go.com/college-football/rankings


That's the completely futile and useless *AP Poll* my friend


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> They jump 5 spots to #16!? I'll have to see that tonight to believe it.


it is when Texas and Nebraska and UCLA who were all ahead of them lost, thats three of the spots right there


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> it is when Texas and Nebraska and UCLA who were all ahead of them lost, thats three of the spots right there


Yea I'm looking at it. I guess the perfect storm did happen but it still looks like it will be close. Kent state could have easily done it with a win.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> That's the completely futile and useless *AP Poll* my friend


Its the best poll out there, has been for the last 50+ years.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> Its the best poll out there, has been for the last 50+ years.


The AP Poll is the reason the BCS was created b/c of all the *SPLIT National Championships* they were responsible for creating.

It's completely Human Based, therefore it is indeed flawed and subject to political bias.

Why would you rank a team that is suspended? That's just for starters. Had they voted OSU #1 at the end of the year the BCS Winner would have to be split yet again.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> The AP Poll is the reason the BCS was created b/c of all the *SPLIT National Championships* they were responsible for creating.
> 
> It's completely Human Based, therefore it is indeed flawed and subject to political bias.
> 
> Why would you rank a team that is suspended? That's just for starters. Had they voted OSU #1 at the end of the year the BCS Winner would have to be split yet again.


We have had split National Championships even after the BCS was created, we are going to a playoff system because the BCS system is flawed and subject to political bias also. The AP ranks suspended teams because they aren't limited to the constraints of the BCS system, those teams are still playing thus they are ranked accordingly.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> We have had split National Championships even after the BCS was created,


No we haven't b/c only ONE TEAM Raised the NCAA Crystal BCS ball.




mngundog said:


> we are going to a playoff system because the BCS system is flawed and subject to political bias also. The AP ranks suspended teams because they aren't limited to the constraints of the BCS system, those teams are still playing thus they are ranked accordingly.


It's not perfect and was always in need of a play-off system but the BCS is much better than just Sports Writers voting which is purely Human.

So if Bama wins the NC Title game and the AP Voters had moved OSU to #1 being the only Undefeated AQ Team, you'd consider them the National Champion?


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> ONLY b/c of the AP Poll Voters refusal.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not perfect and was always in need of a play-off system but the BCS is much better than just Sports Writers voting which is purely Human.
> 
> So if Bama wins the NC Title game and the AP Voters had moved OSU to #1 being the only Undefeated AQ Team, you'd consider them the National Champion?


If Bama wins the AP Voters will not move OSU to #1, but yes I feel the AP is a better system than the BCS.


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> No we haven't b/c only ONE TEAM Raised the NCAA Crystal BCS ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not perfect and was always in need of a play-off system but the BCS is much better than just Sports Writers voting which is purely Human.
> 
> So if Bama wins the NC Title game and the AP Voters had moved OSU to #1 being the only Undefeated AQ Team, you'd consider them the National Champion?



years before you were probably born they had a UPI/Coaches, AP and a CFBWA (writers) poll....and there were 4 Major Bowls: Cotton-Sugar-Orange-Rose

There has always been a human element to the rankings....only recently did they incorporate Sagarin and USA Today when they became the self anointed authority


----------



## Dustin D

Well it's official. Sooners just got booted out of a BCS Bowl by NIU ...... LOL!!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> How's this sound now?
> Chick-fil-A/Clemson vs. LSU
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/bowls/predictions





Jacob Hawkes said:


> No chance again.



cough...cough.... 

http://lsufootball.net/
http://www.katc.com/news/chick-fil-a-bowl-selects-no-7-lsu-to-face-a-top-acc/

Can't believe TAMU got into the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Yeah, The Capital One Bowl really screwed things up. LSU can get screwed in bowl bids like no SEC team can. LSU lost to Georgia in The SEC CHAMP GAME in 05 & went to The Peach Bowl. LSU beat TAMU & South Carolina, yet play in a lower bowl game than both. How does The Capital One Bowl not pick a SEC Best team????


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, The Capital One Bowl really screwed things up. LSU can get screwed in bowl bids like no SEC team can. LSU lost to Georgia in The SEC CHAMP GAME in 05 & went to The Peach Bowl. LSU beat TAMU & South Carolina, yet play in a lower bowl game than both. How does The Capital One Bowl not pick a SEC Best team????


Well we do have Peach Bowl History and against Clemson too. Hopefully it continues.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's a terrible matchup. LSU could beat Clemson worse than they beat cryami in 05. Did you hear David Pollock? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mngundog

Take out the human element and the political bias and the BCS computer says Alabama is undeserving of a title shot.


----------



## roseberry

mngundog said:


> Take out the human element and the political bias and the BCS computer says Alabama is undeserving of a title shot.


then i say, thank God for the human element and political bias. 

i hear, i cannot wait for a playoff system, i cannot wait for a playoff system, i cannot wait for a playoff system! you know what, i want a playoff system too. because then more of us are gonna be crying than are crying now. you think this system is unfair......just wait. there will be no end to the ,"why didn't we get in?", "why is a conference champion in that pitiful conference getting in?" blah blah blah and i am going to say, "i told you guys this playoff was going to suck!"


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, The Capital One Bowl really screwed things up. LSU can get screwed in bowl bids like no SEC team can. LSU lost to Georgia in The SEC CHAMP GAME in 05 & went to The Peach Bowl. LSU beat TAMU & South Carolina, yet play in a lower bowl game than both. How does The Capital One Bowl not pick a SEC Best team????


What non BCS bowl game did you think you deserved, and what is the difference in the payout with that bowl and the Cap 1 game


----------



## DSemple

Hey Duck fans, anybody want a jersey or food bet on the Fiesta Bowl?

How bout you Bubba or Paul? 

Anybody else notice all the Duck fans disappeared after they legalized the hippie lettuce? :mrgreen:

Come on down out of the clouds men.


Don
KSU Fan


----------



## Bubba

Don't really pay much attention to the semi-pro leagues. I'd root for the Ducks but can't figure out which color to wear this week. Most of the team can't afford to graduate to the NFL- pay cut is too big.

It was Washington that legalized dope- in Oregon it is way too close to Kalifornia - usually can't remember to vote.

Pretty sure that /paul roots for the Beavers regards

Bubba


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=8709694

WTF???? This hire makes ZERO sense. I just don't get it. Why would he leave Madison? Why go to ARKY? Why would ARKY hire him? I donno. This is the dumbest hire I can recall since slingblade to LSU.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> What non BCS bowl game did you think you deserved, and what is the difference in the payout with that bowl and the Cap 1 game


The Capital One Bowl or The Cotton Bowl were the 2 that made the most sense. The payout doesn't matter as The SEC shares the revenue equall with all schools in the conference.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=8709694
> 
> WTF???? This hire makes ZERO sense. I just don't get it. Why would he leave Madison? Why go to ARKY? Why would ARKY hire him? I donno. This is the dumbest hire I can recall since slingblade to LSU.


Bielema is a darn good coach, he has done a great job of competing with and beating The Ohio St and Michigan powerhouses...no doubt Arkansas gave him a substabtial raise over whatever UW was paying him....beside maybe he is a duck hunter and Jerah might have given him access to his club...I think its a good hire


Malzahn to Auburn....that seems like a no brainer


----------



## roseberry

BonMallari said:


> Malzahn to Auburn....that seems like a no brainer


one "no brainer" deserves another!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Arkansas State to Auburn seems like a big jump.


----------



## crackerd

Yeah, like off a cliff these days. Has an entire cow college ever been on suicide watch?

MG


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> Arkansas State to Auburn seems like a big jump.


Malzahn was the OC on the Cam Newton team, he knows his way around campus


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Wayne Nutt said:


> Arkansas State to Auburn seems like a big jump.


LOL. Do you really not know who GM is?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Malzahn was the OC on the Cam Newton team, he knows his way around campus


He was The OC @ ARKY before that.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I know what GM's resume is. But still being head coach is very different from OC. Wasn't the recently fired head coach also there for the Cam Newton championship team?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob, I don't think that is entirely true. 

If they do it like they used to, they would split the bowl revenue from a given bowl into (now) 16 shares. This would mean an equal share for the other 13 schools and the SEC office and a double share for the school playing in the bowl. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> The Capital One Bowl or The Cotton Bowl were the 2 that made the most sense. The payout doesn't matter as The SEC shares the revenue equall with all schools in the conference.


----------



## RookieTrainer

They also say ND is unquestionably No. 1. We will have to see what happens on Jan. 7.



mngundog said:


> Take out the human element and the political bias and the BCS computer says Alabama is undeserving of a title shot.


----------



## RookieTrainer

And lucky for all of us the new committee for picking the 4 playoff teams will be totally devoid of flaws and political bias. Just like the NCAA basketball tournament selection committee.



mngundog said:


> We have had split National Championships even after the BCS was created, we are going to a playoff system because the BCS system is flawed and subject to political bias also. The AP ranks suspended teams because they aren't limited to the constraints of the BCS system, those teams are still playing thus they are ranked accordingly.


----------



## Franco

RookieTrainer said:


> They also say ND is unquestionably No. 1. We will have to see what happens on Jan. 7.


One thing we will know by Jan 7th is that Bama, Florida, Georgia and LSU have all won their bowl games
;-)


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Franco said:


> One thing we will know by Jan 7th is that Bama, Florida, Georgia and LSU have all won their bowl games
> ;-)


You must have an addiction to crow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The only team out of that bunch who could lose is the gumps. Add TAMU on the win side too. South Carolina as well.


----------



## BonMallari

a couple of sources are reporting that Mike Gundy from Ok State has been offered the Tennessee job


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That's a wild hire if true. Maybe UT will have players with a little speed then. It was like watching a lil 10 team.


----------



## roseberry

it might also be plausable that a team who only narrowly escaped defeat by sec west power houses auburn and arkansas could also lay an egg in the chicken bowl????


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nope. LSU wins in a laugher. Did you hear David Pollock's comments on the bowl game selection show? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## huntinman

They still have to line up and play... Stranger things have happened. .. Remember Texas A&M and Alabama AT Alabama?


----------



## RookieTrainer

Don't know if I would go quite that far, at least with respect to Bama. 

I think if Bama and ND both play as good as they can then Bama wins in a squeaker. But that is a huge if. 

If memory serves, against LSU, A&M, and UGA Bama is -6 in turnovers. Not good. Also a blocked FG against UGA. Not good. We have to get those things shored up if we want to beat ND.

Of course, the counterpoint is that we won two of those, one a true road game and one that may as well have been, in spite of the above. And we were on the goal line with a chance to win the other one. After watching us gash UGA I got mad all over again that we did not line up and punch that one in to win that game. Oh well, we are still where we want to be. 

I think it turns out to be a very good game on the 7th. 



Franco said:


> One thing we will know by Jan 7th is that Bama, Florida, Georgia and LSU have all won their bowl games
> ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> They still have to line up and play... Stranger things have happened. .. Remember Texas A&M and Alabama AT Alabama?


Called that one. It's all about matchups & momentum in CFB.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Don't know if I would go quite that far, at least with respect to Bama.
> 
> I think if Bama and ND both play as good as they can then Bama wins in a squeaker. But that is a huge if.
> 
> If memory serves, against LSU, A&M, and UGA Bama is -6 in turnovers. Not good. Also a blocked FG against UGA. Not good. We have to get those things shored up if we want to beat ND.
> 
> Of course, the counterpoint is that we won two of those, one a true road game and one that may as well have been, in spite of the above. And we were on the goal line with a chance to win the other one. After watching us gash UGA I got mad all over again that we did not line up and punch that one in to win that game. Oh well, we are still where we want to be.
> 
> I think it turns out to be a very good game on the 7th.


You can't run it all the time. It doesn't work. Good luck running against ND's Front 7.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Last Saturday's 350-yard rushing performance notwithstanding. Against a defense where all 11 players have draftable grades. I would note that it took until about the middle of the 2d quarter before it really started working on Georgia. Running like that takes a commitment to bring about a cumulative effect. I saw somewhere that 22 of our last 25 plays were runs, including a straight handoff on a 3rd and 5. You saw what happened on the play-action pass. 

You may be right about ND, but I bet we require them to prove it on the field before we give up and just throw it 40 times. Per their fans, ND prefers to sit in a two-high safety look and control the running game with 6 or 7 people. As good as they are, I just don't see that working long-term against our offense. 

The other thing about running the way we like to is that there is no adjustment or scheme to cover the situation where the OL is knocking the DL's peckers in their watchpockets, except for bringing more folks down into the box. If we are getting a hat on a hat I like our chances. 

Of course, anything is possible, and we are all one injury in the right spot away from being really mediocre. If Jesse Williams had not made it back onto the field Saturday, I am not at all sure that we would have beaten Georgia. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> You can't run it all the time. It doesn't work. Good luck running against ND's Front 7.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I didn't say throw it 40 times. If y'all pass 40 times, y'all lose. Stanford was more predicated to running the football @ the time they played ND with the size & strength to do it, yet they didn't. Best chance is to throw on 1st down & run plenty of play action.


----------



## RookieTrainer

You may be right. That plan worked pretty good against LSU last year in the BCS game. 

I understand the theory of throwing on first down. The problem is that an incompletion leaves you at 2d and 10, and a sack leaves you in worse shape. We are also bad to throw a WR screen that makes 2 yards. I never thought I would say this, but we are really missing Brad Smelley and the matchup problems he was able to create. 

I still say we need to commit to the run until they absolutely prove that we can't, with of course some play-action passing mixed in to take some shots down the field. We will see if Saban & Co. agree with me. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I didn't say throw it 40 times. If y'all pass 40 times, y'all lose. Stanford was more predicated to running the football @ the time they played ND with the size & strength to do it, yet they didn't. Best chance is to throw on 1st down & run plenty of play action.


----------



## BonMallari

basic football : the run sets up the pass, play action means absolutely nothing if you haven't established some sort of running game...National Championships are built around great defensive teams,that could also eat up the clock and punish you with a sound running game...also helps to have a QB that doesn't turn the ball over


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The pass sets up the run.


----------



## Dustin D

Notre Dame's *Manti Te'o* wins Lombardi Award 
http://www.yardbarker.com/college_f..._dames_manti_teo_wins_lombardi_award/12373132


----------



## RookieTrainer

I think I am starting to understand why LSU underachieved for so much of its history.

This is definitely not how either Alabama or ND are typically set up. 

For historical reference, we weren't supposed to be able to score against LSU in January (in Louisiana!) and we did. Texas had some kind of otherworldly run defense in 2009, and we had 2 100-yard rushers. Miami was supposed to shut us down in 1992, and we ran pretty good on them. All the way back to Penn State in 1979 (1978 season) with Matt Millen and Bruce Clark on the DL and allowing less than 60 yards rushing per game, and that came out OK too. 

It may turn out differently in January. ND is obviously doing something right. We will 
see. ND has a great coaching staff and they will be ready to play, but I would not bet against our staff with this much prep time.

Should be a heck of a game. 



Jacob Hawkes said:


> The pass sets up the run.


----------



## EdA

Your historical precedent argument only works when the game is static. Comparing today's fast break no huddle offenses to anything more than a few years back is meaningless. 1978?... really, why not keep going past the I, past the wishbone, past the T formation to the single wing which much more resembles what we see today than any other predecessors.


----------



## Goose

Happy birthday, Johnny Football! You can unwrap your present on Saturday night!

And good luck against the Sooners. That should be one hullabaloo of a game.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Your historical precedent argument only works when the game is static. Comparing today's fast break no huddle offenses to anything more than a few years back is meaningless. 1978?... really, why not keep going past the I, past the wishbone, past the T formation to the single wing which much more resembles what we see today than any other predecessors.


Even in the pro's .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> I think I am starting to understand why LSU underachieved for so much of its history.
> 
> This is definitely not how either Alabama or ND are typically set up.
> 
> For historical reference, we weren't supposed to be able to score against LSU in January (in Louisiana!) and we did. Texas had some kind of otherworldly run defense in 2009, and we had 2 100-yard rushers. Miami was supposed to shut us down in 1992, and we ran pretty good on them. All the way back to Penn State in 1979 (1978 season) with Matt Millen and Bruce Clark on the DL and allowing less than 60 yards rushing per game, and that came out OK too.
> 
> It may turn out differently in January. ND is obviously doing something right. We will
> see. ND has a great coaching staff and they will be ready to play, but I would not bet against our staff with this much prep time.
> 
> Should be a heck of a game.


You *can't* run when you have 8 & 9 people in the box. You have to loosen the D up.


----------



## BonMallari

Now someone has posted the Tennessee coaching job on Craigslist, good to see they get a sense of humor

http://www.lostlettermen.com/ad-for...st/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> I think I am starting to understand why LSU underachieved for so much of its history.



Where were you from 1992 to 2009? 

So easy to talk trash now with a little success eh? My how quick we forget.



RookieTrainer said:


> For historical reference, we weren't supposed to be able to score against LSU in January (in Louisiana!) and we did.


Only an idiot would say or believe something so stupid. I don't think your an idiot so why post such ridiculous non-sense?



RookieTrainer said:


> Texas had some kind of otherworldly run defense in 2009,


Really? in a Conference that doesn't RUSH and leads the nation in passing year in and and year out? What's Rush Defense in the Big 12?



RookieTrainer said:


> Miami was supposed to shut us down in 1992,


Wait you skipped from 2009 to 1992 again? What was going on in that 17 years?

Look this whole playing it low then slamming it home by making some of these silly statements like "Supposedly Bama wasn't going to score in Louisiana BUT WE DID) is pointless. I mean really? Are you making this stuff up?






EdA said:


> Your historical precedent argument only works when the game is static. Comparing today's fast break no huddle offenses to anything more than a few years back is meaningless. 1978?... really, why not keep going past the I, past the wishbone, past the T formation to the single wing which much more resembles what we see today than any other predecessors.


How dare you attempt to talk about the current ERA of Football. Were you not here a few weeks ago when some of these guys lost their minds that I would consider the 14 Year BCS time span as the current ERA in Football? ...sigh...


/


----------



## Franco

BonMallari said:


> Now someone has posted the Tennessee coaching job on Craigslist, good to see they get a sense of humor
> 
> http://www.lostlettermen.com/ad-for...st/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter



Maybe they should do a hailcall to Phil Fulmer


----------



## RookieTrainer

The point is that Alabama has heard this and faced similar things before. Does the fact that a lot of teams ran out of the Wishbone in 1978 make Penn State's 54 YPG rushing (before the Sugar Bowl that year) more impressive or less? Bama ran for 208 that game, against a team with the Lombardi winner on the DL and Matt Millen.



EdA said:


> Your historical precedent argument only works when the game is static. Comparing today's fast break no huddle offenses to anything more than a few years back is meaningless. 1978?... really, why not keep going past the I, past the wishbone, past the T formation to the single wing which much more resembles what we see today than any other predecessors.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob, go back and read my post about ND wanting to sit in a 2-high safety look and control the run game with no more than 6-7 folks in the box. When the running game starts to become effective, and then we have 8-9 folks in the box, I think Alabama has shown what they are willing to do then. Like the play-action TD against GA.

But it all started with pounding the ball and forcing GA to commit more players to the run and put their CBs in single coverage. If we have much success against ND, that's pretty close to how it will happen as well, IMHO.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> You *can't* run when you have 8 & 9 people in the box. You have to loosen the D up.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Dustin, per LSU's records you might not want to do a whole lot of talking about 1992-2009 either, and particularly before 2003.

A quick look at records and finishes will show you that LSU finished the season unranked in the AP and Coach's polls 7 times from 1992 - 2003. Maybe we should both just agree not to talk about that period.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob, go back and read my post about ND wanting to sit in a 2-high safety look and control the run game with no more than 6-7 folks in the box. When the running game starts to become effective, and then we have 8-9 folks in the box, I think Alabama has shown what they are willing to do then. Like the play-action TD against GA.
> 
> But it all started with pounding the ball and forcing GA to commit more players to the run and put their CBs in single coverage. If we have much success against ND, that's pretty close to how it will happen as well, IMHO.


I'm VERY familiar with ND's defensive scheme. The issue that you're not understanding is ND will be The Best Front 7 y'all will have played all year, save possibly LSU. I really like Kevin Minter, & rightfully so, but he's no Manti. LSU has better DEs, but ND is better @ DT. If Michael Brockers came back instead of going pro, I would easily change that statement as they would have atleast 3 1st rounders on the DL, and no worse than a mid 2nd rounder in Logan.


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> Dustin, per LSU's records you might not want to do a whole lot of talking about 1992-2009 either, and particularly before 2003.


I DON'T! That's the difference!


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> Wait you skipped from 2009 to 1992 again? What was going on in that 17 years?




2 nearly consecutive ncaa probations, that's what! i have told you guys before, the ncaa knows how to level the playing field for its other ~ 120 disadvantaged teams.


----------



## Franco

Happy Hour "SEC Style"









Bubba​is driving down a back road in Alabama ..​A sign in front of a restaurant reads:​HAPPY HOUR SPECIAL​Lobster Tail and Beer​"Lordy mercy!" Bubba says to himself, "Them's my 3 favorites!"​


----------



## RookieTrainer

I hope that we at least try to run it a couple times to try and keep them honest. 

They might be the best run defense ever, but I would venture to say that our OL is the best they will see all year too. I would be surprised if our coaching staff just threw up its hands and abandoned our identity without at least seeing if they were as good as advertised. I would also be surprised if we don't have a backup plan available if (i) their run D is as good as advertised or (ii) they are forced to walk 8 or 9 down in the box. 

I was told point blank last week on this board that my suggestion that Alabama run right at Jarvis Jones to neutralize him was just dumb and that if you run right at him "he will beat you." Not only did this happen, Gary Danielson himself said the same exact thing I did about running at him. Now it turns out that in the 2d half Bama's right tackle was walking up to the line of scrimmage and telling Jones and everybody else that the play was coming over him, and they still couldn't stop it. Yep, I guess my suggestion was pretty stupid after all. And this against an SEC defense with NFL players all over the field. 

All that to say this: ND might stop us from running, but they will have to do it that night on the field. All this talking about it, and most assuredly my talking about it, has reached the point of diminishing returns IMHO.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm VERY familiar with ND's defensive scheme. The issue that you're not understanding is ND will be The Best Front 7 y'all will have played all year, save possibly LSU. I really like Kevin Minter, & rightfully so, but he's no Manti. LSU has better DEs, but ND is better @ DT. If Michael Brockers came back instead of going pro, I would easily change that statement as they would have atleast 3 1st rounders on the DL, and no worse than a mid 2nd rounder in Logan.


----------



## roseberry

rookie,
gary danielson definitely reads rtf's college football thread for color commentary insight. i think i would rather have verne drink a glass of scotch and agree with my prediction than have gary confirm my views.;-)

who will do the play by play of this bcs championship game anyway?


----------



## EdA

roseberry said:


> rookie,
> gary danielson definitely reads rtf's college football thread for color commentary insight. i think i would rather have verne drink a glass of scotch and agree with my prediction than have gary confirm my views.;-)
> 
> who will do the play by play of this bcs championship game anyway?


We certainly agree on Danielson who was at best a mediocre QB which is much much higher than his rating as a commentator/broadcaster, he is simply awful!


----------



## Dustin D




----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Johnny Football.


----------



## Dustin D

Now he's got at least 2 more years to match


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Now maybe I can find a Johnny Football jersey in Ft. Worth.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I just noticed that Tommy Tuberville quit Texas Tech to take the head coach position at Cincinnati. That was a surprise!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Besides the surprising amount of hot chicks that go to TT, why would anybody go to Lubbock?


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Besides the surprising amount of hot chicks that go to TT, why would anybody go to Lubbock?


Because there are people who really like West Texas surprising as it may seem and Lubbock is a great college town. Tommy T was never a popular choice so I expect he realized that his days in Lubbock were numbered.


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Because there are people who really like West Texas surprising as it may seem and Lubbock is a great college town. Tommy T was never a popular choice so I expect he realized that his days in Lubbock were numbered.


TT made a bad choice when they let Mike Leach go - but I'm happy to see him as a Coug - hope he gains the traction to shake up the PAC 12. It's not an easy recruit to Pullman but he seemed to handle it in Lubbock. His team's victory in the Apple Cup was huge, at least locally. Though I am a Husky alum, love to see the Cougs take them down to size. Just as I'm sure many in your state likes to see UTx on the short end of the score .


----------



## EdA

Leach is a very bright guy and he was very popular with students and alumni but he was getting a little too big for his britches and ran afoul of the Tech AD. The fuss about Craig James' son was just enough to complete what was destined to be a failed relationship. Leach was destined to leave one way or the other, a top 20 program was definitely in the cards, an offer that Tech could not match. He will be successful at WSU for a few years and he will then move on to a higher paying more prestigious coaching job.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/the_bonus/07/11/leach.book.excerpt/index.html?mobile=n


----------



## EdA

Marvin S said:


> Just as I'm sure many in your state likes to see UTx on the short end of the score .


As Texas' largest university UT has a large, loyal, and wealthy alumni base, almost everyone else in the state enjoys mediocrity in their football program. Mack cannot seem to recruit a premium QB from a state that has numerous former HS QBs playing in the NFL. UT is currently enjoying a period of football mediocrity with their once innovative head coach Mack Brown who has unprecedented support of UT AD Deloss Dodds. UT detractors hope that Mack keeps his job for at least another decade.


----------



## Wade Thurman

EdA said:


> As Texas' largest university UT has a large, loyal, and wealthy alumni base, almost everyone else in the state enjoys mediocrity in their football program. Mack cannot seem to recruit a premium QB from a state that has numerous former HS QBs playing in the NFL. UT is currently enjoying a period of football mediocrity with their once innovative head coach Mack Brown who has unprecedented support of UT AD Deloss Dodds. UT detractors hope that Mack keeps his job for at least another decade.


Thats because all the good ones go north to my OU team!!! LOL


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> As Texas' largest university UT has a large, loyal, and wealthy alumni base, almost everyone else in the state enjoys mediocrity in their football program. Mack cannot seem to recruit a premium QB from a state that has numerous former HS QBs playing in the NFL. UT is currently enjoying a period of football mediocrity with their once innovative head coach Mack Brown who has unprecedented support of UT AD Deloss Dodds. UT detractors hope that Mack keeps his job for at least another decade.




UT recruited a local kid Garrett Gilbert who was the Gatorade HS POY, they banked the farm on him...he turned out to be the biggest bust of the MB era, Ash and Case McCoy were on the team strictly as back ups and due to family history....makes Texas fans realize just how special the Young>McCoy years really were


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> UT recruited a local kid Garrett Gilbert who was the Gatorade HS POY, they banked the farm on him...he turned out to be the biggest bust of the MB era, Ash and Case McCoy were on the team strictly as back ups and due to family history....makes Texas fans realize just how special the Young>McCoy years really were


Check out the NFL, Texas HS starting QBs who were not recruited by the great Mack Brown

http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8399484

Brees, Dalton, Tannehill, Stafford, Luck, Ponder, RG III, McElroy, Daniel, Foles, McCown, and current college QBs notwithstanding of which there are many including Johnny Manziel who wanted to go to UT!


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Check out the NFL, Texas HS starting QBs who were not recruited by the great Mack Brown
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8399484
> 
> Brees, Dalton, Tannehill, Stafford, Luck, Ponder, RG III, McElroy, Daniel, Foles, McCown, and current college QBs notwithstanding of which there are many including Johnny Manziel who wanted to go to UT!


None of the current QB's on the UT roster were recruited by current OC Bryan Harsin...it was even documented that Bryan visited a potential JUCO transfer this past week, in hopes of finding a dual purpose threat that can run his type of offense...of course there is no guarantee that he will be on staff when Mack purges his staff at the end of the season, or that he won't go elsewhere if offered a similar position


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> Check out the NFL, Texas HS starting QBs who were not recruited by the great Mack Brown
> 
> http://m.espn.go.com/nfl/story?storyId=8399484
> 
> Brees, Dalton, Tannehill, Stafford, Luck, Ponder, RG III, McElroy, Daniel, Foles, McCown, and current college QBs notwithstanding of which there are many including Johnny Manziel who wanted to go to UT!


Impressive group!! As you apparently follow the sport closer than I do, a question: How many of these QB's have a father in the coaching profession or at the least, one parent in the teaching profession. It has been my experience, & expecially in the larger schools where there are more kids trying out, that all the skill positions seem to favor the children of public employees.


----------



## BonMallari

Bobby Petrino to WKU...does he get to bring his own assistant or recruit from that campus...have no idea where in the state its located...except that its in the western part of the state


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> Bobby Petrino to WKU...does he get to bring his own assistant or recruit from that campus...have no idea where in the state its located...except that its in the western part of the state


Salary 850K, not bad pay for leaving your last job in disgrace.


----------



## Marvin S

Bowling Green, KY - Only experience, Jim McDaniel to Sonics, 7'0 with a 1" vertical leap .


----------



## BonMallari

Marvin S said:


> *Bowling Green, KY* - Only experience, Jim McDaniel to Sonics, 7'0 with a 1" vertical leap .


Duh I should have remembered Bowling Green, Ky.....my brother had an office there


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Besides the surprising amount of hot chicks that go to TT, why would anybody go to Lubbock?


Sandhill Cranes and Canada Geese December-January. Other than that, haven't a clue.


----------



## leemac

The state of Georgia has two big games tomorrow, Georgia Southern is in the DI-AA semi finals against North Dakota State and my alma mater the Valdosta State University Blazers are playing Winston Salem State in the DII national championship in Florencia Alabama tomorrow. I think Blazer Shots are in order tomorrow afternoon! I'm glad I'm old enough that my college buddies won't be banging on my door at 8:00 am with a pitcher full of them!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I heard Applewhite is interviewing for KK's job (OC who left for TT head coach). Say it isn't so Joe (Kevin).


----------



## BonMallari

Wayne Nutt said:


> I heard Applewhite is interviewing for KK's job (OC who left for TT head coach). Say it isn't so Joe (Kevin).


That has to be a bogus rumor...OC Bryan Harsin left and took the HC job at Arkansas State (we are very happy for him and his family, Mrs Harsin said her son was not happy in Austin)

Major will take over the play calling duties in the bowl game, he might end up with the OC job and eventually more, so common sense would say that him interviewing for the OC job at TAMU are probably a hoax


----------



## RookieTrainer

Is nobody going to comment on the fact that the head of SEC officials announced yesterday that there would be no suspension on this because once Murray started moving toward the returner he was a defender? I guess after 10 days of reviewing replays frame-by-frame he came to a different conclusion than several on this board that were pretty vocal and sure of themselves. 



EdA said:


> He certainly was not acting like he was going to make a tackle on an interception that took place 30 yards downfield, he's surrounded by huge people, throws the ball downfield, gets knocked down, gets up and looks around to see what happened and BOOM he gets blindsided in the head. Guess they're going to have to kill someone before they stop players from trying to deliver traumatic brain injury. Tough is one thing, that's dirty and wrong no matter who you root for.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Because they always get it right & hold the gumps to a high standard????


----------



## EdA

RookieTrainer said:


> Is nobody going to comment on the fact that the head of SEC officials announced yesterday that there would be no suspension on this because once Murray started moving toward the returner he was a defender? .


Given the events of the past 24 hours and our continued spiral toward a potential economic cataclysm most think the results of a single play in a football game two weeks ago seems pretty insignificant.


----------



## Dustin D

Yea like we thought they were going to anyway lol a Sr. from Bama playing in the SHIP game. Yea ok lol

I like how they clearly called it an 'ABOVE the shoulder, Helmet to Helmet Hit'...........but 'we'll handle it internally' LOL!


----------



## RookieTrainer

I'm shocked - SHOCKED, I tell you - that suddenly the fiscal cliff and school shooting have reduced this matter to irrelevance. 

I'm further shocked that, instead of just saying that the person in charge saw it differently than you after 10 days of frame-by-frame review, folks would choose to fall back on the old "the SEC protects Alabama" argument. Where was this protection when Bama was sucking hind teat, as Dustin recently pointed out?


----------



## Dustin D

RookieTrainer said:


> I'm shocked - SHOCKED, I tell you - that suddenly the fiscal cliff and school shooting have reduced this matter to irrelevance.


You're a sick asshole to even mention the deaths of 20 children in that manner, whether your joking or not.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Franco

The best of the best is yet to come!

Does it get nay better than this? ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'm not sure what this is, but The Music City Bowl isn't football.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> I'm shocked - SHOCKED, I tell you - that suddenly the fiscal cliff and school shooting have reduced this matter to irrelevance.
> 
> I'm further shocked that, instead of just saying that the person in charge saw it differently than you after 10 days of frame-by-frame review, folks would choose to fall back on the old "the SEC protects Alabama" argument. Where was this protection when Bama was sucking hind teat, as Dustin recently pointed out?


I haven't a clue what you're writing about, what frame by frame review, and how does it relate to the school shooting?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

That was pathetic USC. Simply, pathetic.


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That was pathetic USC. Simply, pathetic.


I watched most of the game, USC looked horrible! I think the National 4a Champion John Curtis Patriots could have beaten them today! Sportwriters are going to have a hard time placing them at the top of the preseaon polls for next season, but they'll find a way.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:




i am so excited!!! i can't wait to watch bama play football later on tonight in their new years eve bowl game. bama does play on monday night.....right?


----------



## duk4me

roseberry said:


> i am so excited!!! i can't wait to watch bama play football later on tonight in their new years eve bowl game. bama does play on monday night.....right?


Well played, very well played.


----------



## Dustin D

Wow what a start for LSU.

2nd Play Fumble from Clemson 2nd play Touchdown for LSU.

Clemson leading Rusher taken off the field on a cart.


----------



## Dustin D

Clemson Drive more impressive.


----------



## mjiorle

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That was pathetic USC. Simply, pathetic.


Agreed! And what about the classless move by USC to not show up/ show up over an hour late to the banquet held for the teams before the game. Kiffin= no class! No wonder they were the biggest bust in college football this year! Good for them.
Mike


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

That was pathetic LSU. Simply, pathetic. Uh Jacob where is LSU ? Did they stay home? Clemson's offense was supposed to not even get a 100 yards against the defense of LSU. They look like they came to play............Well since I have pulled your chain GO TIGERS......SEC Tigers......LOL


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

OOPS !! spoke too soon. Looks like Les had a good 1/2 time speech.................


----------



## Dustin D

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> That was pathetic LSU. Simply, pathetic. Uh Jacob where is LSU ? Did they stay home? Clemson's offense was supposed to not even get a 100 yards against the defense of LSU. They look like they came to play............Well since I have pulled your chain GO TIGERS......SEC Tigers......LOL


Clemson could win this one. Here's why I think so;

1st Clemson TD
Drive info: 11 plays, 75 yds in 4:19

2nd Clemson TD
Drive info: 8 plays, 70 yds in 3:12

*Team Stat Comparison*



> LSUCLEM1st Downs5183rd down efficiency1-55-114th down efficiency0-00-2Total Yards95247Passing84177Comp-Att9-1219-26Yards per pass7.06.5Rushing1170Rushing Attempts1227Yards per rush0.92.6Penalties3-312-23Turnovers11Fumbles lost01Interceptions thrown10Possession11:1118:49


----------



## Dustin D

I'll say this. Clemson's QB is on a thin edge from being destroyed *soon* with these run up the field attempts. I'm thinking Loston takes him out of the game? maybe Ried? If I were a Clemson fan I'd cringe every time he takes off.


----------



## Dustin D

DeAndre Hopkins is scary good. I cringe when he throws it to him b/c I KNOW it's Money!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This zebra crew is full of sh#t. Beyond biased officiating.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This zebra crew is full of sh#t. Beyond biased officiating.


Makes no difference when NO ONE can cover Hopkins. Period.


Clemson Receiving  RECYDSAVGTDLGDeAndre Hopkins1014414.4231


----------



## Dustin D

Looks pretty simple here. LSU scores a TD or they lose by 1


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> Makes no difference when NO ONE can cover Hopkins. Period.
> 
> 
> Clemson Receiving  RECYDSAVGTDLGDeAndre Hopkins1014414.4231


How can you? They get away with pushing off. The don't call PI on Clemson. They don't call PF leading with the helmet.


----------



## Dustin D

Whose fault was that? LOL Pathetic! - Punt again here we go.


----------



## Dustin D

Prediction;
It's going to be LSU with the ball last and Ol' Statue-Berger will not deliver the win. Clemson by 5.

Or a pick?


----------



## Dustin D

So tired of watching games like this. GOOD-BYE 2012 Season!


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> So tired of watching games like this. GOOD-BYE 2012 Season!


What are you talking about? This has been a back and forth... Exciting game from the start. No matter who wins.


----------



## huntinman

LSU nuked by NUK...


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> What are you talking about? This has been a back and forth... Exciting game from the start. No matter who wins.


24-13 starting the 4th Qtr and LSU loses by 1. That's not back and forth.


----------



## Dustin D

Dustin D said:


> Looks pretty simple here. LSU scores a TD or they lose by 1


Ta-da!

Out here, going watch a movie and forget about LSU for a year.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> Out here, going watch a movie and forget about LSU for a year.


Now is probably not a good time to remind you of your prediction about what LSU was going to beat out of Clemson??


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Now is probably not a good time to remind you of your prediction about what LSU was going to beat out of Clemson??


That was a har-har example even though I know you were going to store it for later. We all know you're a Troll dude so you'll get no reaction from me. It's pretty obvious by the way you just hang around and show up when someone's team loses.

Later hater. 

Good Luck in the Tennessee's Bowl Game, what was the name of it?


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> That was a har-har example even though I know you were going to store it for later. We all know you're a Troll dude so you'll get no reaction from me. It's pretty obvious by the way you just hang around and show up when someone's team loses.
> 
> Later hater.
> 
> Good Luck in the Tennessee's Bowl Game, what was the name of it?



Your standard reply... No surprise. Told you before I'm not a big Titans fan... Not from here. But I will be pulling for the Gamecocks tomorrow. Try not to be so thin skinned... It's unbecoming...


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tough loss for LSU. We were out at a friends house and the score was 24-13. When we got home the score was Clemson by 1. I thought LSU had the game in hand.


----------



## road kill

GREAT comeback WIN for Clemson!!!

Too bad *"smack"* doesn't count in the box score............


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

Good game but I have never seen a team get beat by 2 guys. The Clemson QB and Wide Receiver could not be contained. The LSU QB could not hit critical passes. Congratulations Clemson ........well TIGERS won anyway......LOL.


----------



## MSDOGS1976

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tough loss for LSU. We were out at a friends house and the score was 24-13. When we got home the score was Clemson by 1. *I thought LSU had the game in hand.*


They did. Second and two to go for a first down and trying to run out the clock with just a couple of minutes to go and LSU throws the ball two straight times. What was Miles thinking?


----------



## EdA

MSDOGS1976 said:


> They did. Second and two to go for a first down and trying to run out the clock with just a couple of minutes to go and LSU throws the ball two straight times. What was Miles thinking?


That was shocking, stop the clock twice saving Clemson two time outs.


----------



## Franco

I don't blame Miles for throwing the ball, he was going for the win. Clemson's O played harder and the LSU patchwork O Line just didn't get the job done. LSU's D was in the game for 100 plays, they were gassed. Credit Clemson.


----------



## John Robinson

I switched over to a movie when LSU was ahead and seemingly well in control midway thru the fourth quarter. I had no idea they lost until I popped open this thread. I sure didn't see that comming from watching the way LSU was playing up to that point. Their defence in particular seemed to be an over match, what happened?

John


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> I switched over to a movie when LSU was ahead and seemingly well in control midway thru the fourth quarter. I had no idea they lost until I popped open this thread. I sure didn't see that comming from watching the way LSU was playing up to that point. Their defence in particular seemed to be an over match, what happened?
> 
> John


LSU's O line couldn't handle the pressure and Clemson didn't allow a first down in the 4th Q. Clemson played a great game and LSU's streak of nineteen wins in a row against the ACC came to an end.


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> LSU's O line couldn't handle the pressure and Clemson didn't allow a first down in the 4th Q. Clemson played a great game and LSU's streak of nineteen wins in a row against the ACC came to an end.


Not only that, LSU could not defend against Hopkins who burned them for 191 receiving yards on 13 catches... Many under double coverage.


----------



## mjh345

Les Miles happened


----------



## BonMallari

the predicted dominance of the SEC in the bowl games is being challenged.....LSU getting nipped at the wire last night....Miss St getting beat today....Georgia and So Carolina both having their hands full....its hurting my Bowl Pick em...the only one I got right was picking Clemson


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> the predicted dominance of the SEC in the bowl games is being challenged.....LSU getting nipped at the wire last night....Miss St getting beat today....Georgia and So Carolina both having their hands full....its hurting my Bowl Pick em...the only one I got right was picking Clemson


That's why they actually play the games on the field... The so called "experts" are wrong as much as they are right.


----------



## TDB87

Anyone see that first down spot in the mich and USC game. Ball was bout 3 inches short and the ref looks at it against the chain with everyone around and watching clearly see it's short then he signals 1st down. USC went bananas challanged and lost. Cant understand that. Good thing for them they just sacked UM and usc got the fumble, next play goes deep for a TD Guess the football gods are keeping it out of the hands of the refs.


----------



## huntinman

TDB87 said:


> Anyone see that first down spot in the mich and USC game. Ball was bout 3 inches short and the ref looks at it against the chain with everyone around and watching clearly see it's short then he signals 1st down. USC went bananas challanged and lost. Cant understand that. Good thing for them they just sacked UM and usc got the fumble, next play goes deep for a TD Guess the football gods are keeping it out of the hands of the refs.


Yes... That was a goofy call by the refs, but Clowney took care of it on the next play with that monster hit!


----------



## leemac

South Carolina beat Michigan and my Dawgs wake up in the second half and roll on the Corn Huskers. Now I'm just worried about who comes back next year for UGA. So much for the SEC falling to 0-4. 

As for the Dawgs, no matter who plays QB (I still love Murray despite other Dawg fans doubts) we have a HE!! of a offense coming back. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Dustin D

The Clowney HIT!


----------



## Glenda Brown

I know I am not one of the "guys" --- but loved to see Stanford win the Rose Bowl. Plunkett was there looking on! Remember seeing that game as well.

Glenda


----------



## Nate_C

Miles is a great recruiter and runs the program well but then need to force him to bring in a good O-Cordinator and let him run the Offense. His coaching staff has set up the worst offensive schemes I have seen and are terrible play callers. It wasn't just those three pass plays. It looks like a high school offense.


----------



## roseberry

dustin,
in order to legislate greater safety for its players in the 2013-14 season, the ncaa must ban jadaveon clowney's participation.


----------



## huntinman

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> in order to legislate greater safety for its players in the 2013-14 season, the ncaa must ban jadaveon clowney's participation.


Quote of the day!!


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> the predicted dominance of the SEC in the bowl games is being challenged.....LSU getting nipped at the wire last night....Miss St getting beat today....Georgia and So Carolina both having their hands full....its hurting my Bowl Pick em...the only one I got right was picking Clemson


The SEC did not show me much. Georgia and South Carolina should have rolled but had their hands full with weak Big 10 teams. Not to mention LSU and MSU. It makes me worried that Alabama won't beat up on ND. I want ND to be embarrassed. Certainly I don't want to have to hear about them actually winning the national championship.


----------



## roseberry

bill,
why do you think urban meyer has been able to recruit all those big, fast, sec quality offensive linemen? their daddy's are sending them somewhere they wont get humilliated or killed by clowney! 

i bet you can already buy an artist sketch of the upcoming, limited edition print of that hit for your "gamecock" media room!


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> dustin,
> in order to legislate greater safety for its players in the 2013-14 season, the ncaa must ban jadaveon clowney's participation.


LOL!



Nate_C said:


> Miles is a great recruiter and runs the program well but then need to force him to bring in a good O-Cordinator and let him run the Offense. His coaching staff has set up the worst offensive schemes I have seen and are terrible play callers. It wasn't just those three pass plays. It looks like a high school offense.


Tis True! BUT!!! If Zach makes the WIDE OPEN pass, it would have been the perfect play call(Which is why he was WIDE OPEN) and LSU could have THEN run it 3 times and THEN WHAT IF they get 1 First Down?!? Then they kneel for the game.


----------



## rboudet

Nate_C said:


> Miles is a great recruiter and runs the program well but then need to force him to bring in a good O-Cordinator and let him run the Offense. His coaching staff has set up the worst offensive schemes I have seen and are terrible play callers. It wasn't just those three pass plays. It looks like a high school offense.


With out a doubt!!!!!!!! How does a program in the top tier of the NCAA not have a true big time OC, but Miles is to dam loyal to do anything about it. And bring in a dual threat QB!!!!


----------



## Dustin D

Drive info: 12 plays, 83 yds in 6:24 off the clock TouchDown Louisville. 

14-0


----------



## leemac

As much as I don't won't to hear the SEC ain't all that pile on I just can't bring myself to pull for the Gayturds.

Go Cards and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Dustin D

Louisville - Drive info: 12 plays, 66 yds in 6:11 - FG

17-3 Louisville


----------



## PTS

Louisville is laying the wood so far!!!! good stuff


----------



## Dustin D

Florida Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00100:15FLA 3210Interception14:45101:34FLA 3536Punt06:47106:57FLA 181266Field Goal Good08:39201:47FLA 283-7Punt


----------



## Dustin D

Louisville Drive info: 8 plays, 54 yds in 3:55 - TD

24-3 Louisville


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Dustin D said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Tis True! BUT!!! If Zach makes the WIDE OPEN pass, it would have been the perfect play call(Which is why he was WIDE OPEN) and LSU could have THEN run it 3 times and THEN WHAT IF they get 1 First Down?!? Then they kneel for the game.


Wudda, shudda, cudda regards,


----------



## Dustin D

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Wudda, shudda, cudda regards,


Thanks Troll, read the post in context. It wasn't an excuse it was a very logical explanation in regard to the play call

....next

----------------------------


Florida Drive info: 11 plays, 75 yds in 2:47 - TD

24-10 Louisville /Halftime


----------



## John Robinson

Man the wheels are really comming off the wagon for Florida...


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Man the wheels are really comming off the wagon for Florida...


Ol'Will Mush gunna POP!


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Dustin D said:


> Tis True! BUT!!! *If* Zach makes the WIDE OPEN pass, *it would *have been the perfect play call(Which is why he was WIDE OPEN) and LSU* could *have THEN run it 3 times and THEN *WHAT IF *they get 1 First Down?!? Then they kneel for the game.





Dustin D said:


> Thanks Troll, read the post in context. It wasn't an excuse it was a very logical explanation in regard to the play call
> 
> No troll here. Just an observation. Clearly looks like a wudda, cudda, sudda to me rather than an explanation.
> 
> Oh, and IF Louisville had not given up the kick off return for a TD, the game would have been a blowout.


----------



## weaver7198

So who will be #1


----------



## roseberry

weaver7198 said:


> So who will be #1


i think it will be either #1 notre dame or #2 alabama who play in the bcs title game monday evening? 

monday the mighty sec will have yet another opportunity to "lay an egg" for all who are so tired of the sec's bcs success. eight in a row for the sec, we shall see? four in a row for a state that is 49th in every national statistic(thanks mississippi), we shall see? 

congrats to louisville, great win, great season!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

This season is proving yet again that teams who aren't excited to be in a bowl game can lay an egg. Little motivation is a bad thing.


----------



## Nate_C

Watching Texas A&M over Alabama, Clemson over LSU, and now Louisville over Florida the SEC has some wholes. They are great at smash mouth and against other teams that play smash mouth but they have real problems against speed based option and west coast style attacks. Seems like their corners are not great cover guys. Luckily I don't think Goldston from ND is good enough to give Bama as many issues, but he is young and if he has made a lot of strides in the last 6 weeks then Bama might be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> eight in a row for the sec, we shall see?


It would actually be the 7th in a row.



Jacob Hawkes said:


> This season is proving yet again that teams who aren't excited to be in a bowl game can lay an egg. Little motivation is a bad thing.


C'mon Man! If you can't get up for the *SUGAR BOWL!* There is no getting up period. Florida got beat in everyway and it wasn't b/c they didn't want to be there.




Nate_C said:


> the SEC has some wholes.
> 
> They are great at smash mouth and against other teams that play smash mouth but they have real problems against speed based option and west coast style attacks.


It's _holes_ and I knew it wouldn’t be long to hear this talk.

So how do you explain the 'Fastest Most Unstoppable Team of the WEST'-Ducks- not being able to beat two different SEC Teams on the big stage? The past history of SEC Teams beating HIGH-POWERED Offenses*rolleyes* in big games, goes back in history quite some length. It's especially been no problem in the BCS era of College Football.

I think LSU's patchy O-line got demolished and their 'D' got worn out from being on the field for 100 plays. The better team won. Boyd to Hopkins were on fire. LSU loss by 1 on a last second field goal as time expired. We watch the game. LSU was a first down away from kneeling out. They played hard and got edged out. No shame there.

Miss St? who really thought they'd win? Their Fluff schedule got them to 7-0 and then what happen when they played their Division? They went 1-4.

Florida? uh....might have to ask someone else. Cards were playing with a chip on their shoulder of course after being told for a month they didn't belong. They got a Pick 6 at the start to REALLY set the tone. A 3 & out for Florida and then a 6-minute drive for a TD and they never looked back. I think if Florida's 'D' would have got a stop on that first drive it would have slowed everything down. But the Cards came to play and looks like Florida completely underestimated them.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This season is proving yet again that teams who aren't excited to be in a bowl game can lay an egg. Little motivation is a bad thing.



add to that the prolonged gap between the end of the season and the bowl game....one month is just too long


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> four in a row for a state that is 49th in every national statistic(thanks mississippi), we shall see?


     - U made my morning - it's 0607 PST!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleHaul

BonMallari said:


> add to that the prolonged gap between the end of the season and the bowl game....one month is just too long


Saban has proven to be the best at taking advantage of the long gap in the past. I hope it continues. I am not an SEC fan, but do like to see them pound Big 10 teams every bowl season and really would hate to see ND win. What the SEC has done so far scares me.


----------



## Dustin D

I guess you guys might have a point on the lack luster performance of Florida;
http://www.yardbarker.com/college_f...y_sugar_bowl_an_upset_for_louisville/12565543



> No, the problem doesn't lie with the people who saw this one: it lies with the people who didn't. Because if a team's fans don't care enough to come to the games, how can't expect the players to care about winning them?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Orlando Sentinal, Florida sold fewer than 7,000 tickets from their official allotment of 17,500.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Nate_C said:


> Watching Texas A&M over Alabama, Clemson over LSU, and now Louisville over Florida the SEC has some wholes. They are great at smash mouth and against other teams that play smash mouth but they have real problems against speed based option and west coast style attacks. Seems like their corners are not great cover guys. Luckily I don't think Goldston from ND is good enough to give Bama as many issues, but he is young and if he has made a lot of strides in the last 6 weeks then Bama might be in a lot of trouble.


TAMU beating the gumps had everything to do with Johnny Football & the gumps not being as fast as people would like to think they are. 

The LSU game was a joke. KeKe Mingo got sick & if he doesn't, LSU wins going away. He was like a spotted gazelle the other night. Of course there were about a dozen other injuries & 6 free 1st downs that were NOT warranted. Not to mention the lack of OBVIOUS calls against Clemson. Paging Stud The Dud, get your fat ass out the booth & coach The OL. That was disgraceful. 

The game last night had everything to do with 1 team thrilled to be there & the other was in Gainesville. 1 couldn't have played better & the other any worse. 

It's not about a certain style. It's about what happens, who WANTS to be there, & unforeseen circumstances (Penalties/injuries.).


----------



## hughest

My thought last night was not necessarily that Florida wasn't excited to be there, but that Florida thought all they had to do to win was show up. I never felt like they had any real sense of urgency. Even at half time it was like they thought Louisville would never be able to hold up through 4 quarters. And let's face it - lots of times a lesser team can play with a better team for 1 or 2 quarters, but then they get wore down. I don't think Florida ever thought they could actually lose the game until the last half of the 4th.

And the LSU game - that's just Les being Les. All you can ever do is just shake your head at his descisions. He's a weird little bird.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> I guess you guys might have a point on the lack luster performance of Florida;
> http://www.yardbarker.com/college_f...y_sugar_bowl_an_upset_for_louisville/12565543


No might to it. It's a fact. Look what the gayturds did all year against subpar competition. 

You lose 1 game all year against a rival, don't even make The SEC CHAMP GAME, & have to play a basketball school in your BCS Bowl? Frick that. I don't fault them for mailing it in. No different than Free Shoes U or Stanford. Where's the motivation???? Put Stanford up against Free Shoes U & now we have a game I WANT to see. Put the gayturds up against OU. I WANT to see that game. I WANT to see K St./Oregon. I WANT to see ND/gumps. The other crap games, screw that.


----------



## road kill

Jacob Hawkes said:


> TAMU beating the gumps had everything to do with Johnny Football & the gumps not being as fast as people would like to think they are.
> 
> The LSU game was a joke. KeKe Mingo got sick & if he doesn't, LSU wins going away. He was like a spotted gazelle the other night. Of course there were about a dozen other injuries & 6 free 1st downs that were NOT warranted. Not to mention the lack of OBVIOUS calls against Clemson. Paging Stud The Dud, get your fat ass out the booth & coach The OL. That was disgraceful.
> 
> The game last night had everything to do with 1 team thrilled to be there & the other was in Gainesville. 1 couldn't have played better & the other any worse.
> 
> It's not about a certain style. It's about what happens, who WANTS to be there, & unforeseen circumstances (Penalties/injuries.).


Anybody got any cheese?????


----------



## Franco

Last night's crowd at the Sugar Bowl set an attendence record. It was the smallest crowd to attend a Sugar Bowl since 1939! Even the Gator Nation wasn't interetsed in the game let alone their team. Less than 7,000 in the stands were Gator fans.

From NOLA.com

"Afterward, Strong credited the partisan Louisville crowd for the victory. The school's leather-lunged contingent represented more than half of the 54,178 fans in the stands and dwarfed the half-hearted turnout by the Gators, effectively transforming the Superdome into a home stadium. More than one "Lou Orleans" signs could be seen in the crowd, which was the smallest at the Sugar Bowl since 1939.

"


----------



## jerod

The only Gator players that were playing with a purpose were Matt Elam and Sharrif Floyd and that was to try and increase draft value.


----------



## John Robinson

Jacob Hawkes said:


> No might to it. It's a fact. Look what the gayturds did all year against subpar competition.
> 
> You lose 1 game all year against a rival, don't even make The SEC CHAMP GAME, & have to play a basketball school in your BCS Bowl? Frick that. I don't fault them for mailing it in. No different than Free Shoes U or Stanford. Where's the motivation???? Put Stanford up against Free Shoes U & now we have a game I WANT to see. Put the gayturds up against OU. I WANT to see that game. I WANT to see K St./Oregon. I WANT to see ND/gumps. The other crap games, screw that.


I watched the first three quarters of the LSU game and felt that LSU was the real deal. I thought they were well coached and played hard, no shame in losing on a last second field goal. However, I don't agree with you on the Florida game. How is this any different from a big school losing to a much smaller school during the regular season? We crucify USC or LSU for laying an egg during the regular season, but make excuses for the same team not being motivated in a big bowl game? Watching last night's game it looked to me like Florida came in way overconfident and was basically frozen by shock when Louiville actually put up a fight.

As far as crap bowl games, I hate the fact that there are so many no-name bowls that you get five and six loss teams playing. It used to be that a USC would be lucky to play in a bowl game with two losses, now they play with six losses? Music City Bowl, Famous Idaho Potato Bowl, Beef O' Brady Bowl, New Era Pinstripe Bowl, Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl, even (Sorry Jacob), the Chick-Fil-A Bowl are kind of cheesy, but how do you not get up for the Rose, Sugar or Orange Bowls?

John


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> How is this any different from a big school losing to a much smaller school during the regular season? We crucify USC or LSU for laying an egg during the regular season, but make excuses for the same team not being motivated in a big bowl game?


THANK YOU! from Montana!


----------



## DoubleHaul

John Robinson said:


> As far as crap bowl games, I hate the fact that there are so many no-name bowls that you get five and six loss teams playing. It used to be that a USC would be lucky to play in a bowl game with two losses, now they play with six losses? Music City Bowl, Famous Idaho Potato Bowl, Beef O' Brady Bowl, New Era Pinstripe Bowl, Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl, even (Sorry Jacob), the Chick-Fil-A Bowl are kind of cheesy, but how do you not get up for the Rose, Sugar or Orange Bowls?
> 
> John


The Chick-Fil-A bowl is the old Peach Bowl, at least. That used to be a very solid bowl before the huge proliferation of them. It was New Years Eve in Hotlanta (when all the best bowls were New Years Day) and always a fun time for the fans.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

road kill said:


> Anybody got any cheese?????


Maybe they should change the title of this thread to "The SEC Whiner Page".


----------



## huntinman

M&K's Retrievers said:


> Maybe they should change the title of this thread to "The *LSU* Whiner Page".


Fixed it for you...

fellow troll regards...


----------



## John Robinson

DoubleHaul said:


> The Chick-Fil-A bowl is the old Peach Bowl, at least. That used to be a very solid bowl before the huge proliferation of them. It was New Years Eve in Hotlanta (when all the best bowls were New Years Day) and always a fun time for the fans.


I love free enterprise capitalism and everything, but hate the renaming of stadiums and bowl games. What would be wrong with "this years Peach Bowl brought to you by Chick-Fil-A"?


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> I love free enterprise capitalism and everything, but hate the renaming of stadiums and bowl games. What would be wrong with "this years Peach Bowl brought to you by Chick-Fil-A"?


Agree 100%... but money talks...


----------



## Marvin S

John Robinson said:


> I love free enterprise capitalism and everything, but hate the renaming of stadiums and bowl games. What would be wrong with "this years Peach Bowl brought to you by Chick-Fil-A"?


In our case, it would make us more likely to seek their product & purchase it . Sometimes the advertising folks don't realize that in your face advertising is a real turnoff .


----------



## EdA

John Robinson said:


> I love free enterprise capitalism and everything, but hate the renaming of stadiums and bowl games. What would be wrong with "this years Peach Bowl brought to you by Chick-Fil-A"?


X 4, I guess the 4 of us would be considered old timers or something like that. The big 4 bowl games were played on January 1, the Cotton, Sugar, Rose, and Orange. The lesser bowls were played the week before and included the Bluebonnet, Sun, Liberty, then along came the Peach, Fiesta, Independence, and on and on and on. Now the bowl season lasts two weeks and one full week after New Year's.


----------



## John Robinson

EdA said:


> X 4, I guess the 4 of us would be considered old timers or something like that. The big 4 bowl games were played on January 1, the Cotton, Sugar, Rose, and Orange. The lesser bowls were played the week before and included the Bluebonnet, Sun, Liberty, then along came the Peach, Fiesta, Independence, and on and on and on. Now the bowl season lasts two weeks and one full week after New Year's.


I guess we are giving away our age, but dilute anything enough and nothing is special. I'm a huge USC fan, but a six loss Trojan team playing in some nondescript, lame named bowl game does nothing for me. Army - Navy has a long tradition and is worth watching for me, but to see a service academy get demolished by ASU in a "bowl" game doesn't seem right. I have always enjoyed the speculation and debate of one conference playing another in a bowl game to settle the argument of which conference style of play would dominate. For me it was always the old power, three yards and a cloud of dust Big Ten versus the more wide open Pac Ten (twelve) west. I really enjoyed this years Rose Bowl even though today's Stanford is closer to Woody Hayes than Jim Plunkett. I'm not a fan of the Oregon style of football and wasn't surprised to see LSU's fast, old fashioned defense beat them. I am really looking forward to ND versus Alabama, should be a good old fashioned slugfest.

That's all from this old dynasaur.


----------



## roseberry

dyno,
be careful talking about dilution making something "less special". everyone around here is in favor of what will eventually be a 64 team tournament to crown a national football champion.


----------



## mngundog

John Robinson said:


> I guess we are giving away our age, but dilute anything enough and nothing is special. I'm a huge USC fan, but a six loss Trojan team playing in some nondescript, lame named bowl game does nothing for me. Army - Navy has a long tradition and is worth watching for me, but to see a service academy get demolished by ASU in a "bowl" game doesn't seem right. I have always enjoyed the speculation and debate of one conference playing another in a bowl game to settle the argument of which conference style of play would dominate. For me it was always the old power, three yards and a cloud of dust Big Ten versus the more wide open Pac Ten (twelve) west. I really enjoyed this years Rose Bowl even though today's Stanford is closer to Woody Hayes than Jim Plunkett. I'm not a fan of the Oregon style of football and wasn't surprised to see LSU's fast, old fashioned defense beat them. I am really looking forward to ND versus Alabama, should be a good old fashioned slugfest.
> 
> That's all from this old dynasaur.


Nobody gave LSU's defense a bigger challenge last season than Oregon's offense (put up 27 points), Oregon's defense has always suffered and that's what cost them the game. Nothing is funnier in College football than the fake injury game plan.


----------



## duk4me

What? I've been asleep the infallible SEC actually lost a game? Who, what, how, when where? I can't believe it.......wait where did their best team come from? Well best team at least till Friday.......


----------



## Marvin S

roseberry said:


> be careful talking about dilution making something "less special". everyone around here is in favor of what will eventually be a 64 team tournament to crown a national football champion.


Maybe that's why you rank 49th only saved by MS from being @ the bottom .


----------



## BonMallari

well Toto guess we arent in Kansas anymore...this could get ugly


----------



## Dman

Could be a long night for Kansas St.


----------



## Franco

They start these games way too late. I can't keep my eyes open, long day. Lots of game left, Kansas St fans shouldn't panic .


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Calm down folks.


----------



## John Robinson

Wow, just when I was starting to feel good about Kansas's defence, Oregon looks unstoppable.


----------



## Dustin D

John Robinson said:


> Wow, just when I was starting to feel good about Kansas's defence, Oregon looks unstoppable.


'IF' you cannot disrupt their backfield, they are.

Just look back over the Kelly years at their losses. It's the same recipe to beat Oregon. Some teams can do it, most teams cannot.


----------



## BonMallari

so what happens now at Oregon if/when Chip Kelly leaves ? ...he will be a tough act to follow, he was a very good recruiter and that fast break offense isnt something many coaches fully embrace....wonder if Nike will still pour huge money into the program without him


----------



## mngundog

BonMallari said:


> so what happens now at Oregon if/when Chip Kelly leaves ? ...he will be a tough act to follow, he was a very good recruiter and that fast break offense isnt something many coaches fully embrace....wonder if Nike will still pour huge money into the program without him


He had one heck of a run, hate to see him leave but I believe he's already decided to leave the only question is where.


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> so what happens now at Oregon if/when Chip Kelly leaves ? ...he will be a tough act to follow, he was a very good recruiter and that fast break offense isnt something many coaches fully embrace....wonder if Nike will still pour huge money into the program without him



Well I know the ESPN Political-Type Lobbying is in FULL THROTTLE! I hate when ESPN does this. They did it with Saban twice this year with all the WILL HE LEAVE articles and crap. ESPN is getting close to unbearable.


----------



## EdA

It has been widely reported that Kelly has scheduled interviews with the Browns, Eagles, and Bills and that he had significant discussions last year with Tampa Bay so these reports are not a figment of someone's imagination.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm a nervous nellie while waiting on the Cotton Bowl to get started tonight.


----------



## roseberry

when a guy like saban says something like, "i and my family are happy at 'bama, we are not going anywhere........." that's a sign you better find your next coach!


----------



## Brad Turner

BonMallari said:


> so what happens now at Oregon if/when Chip Kelly leaves ? ...he will be a tough act to follow, he was a very good recruiter and that fast break offense isnt something many coaches fully embrace....wonder if Nike will still pour huge money into the program without him


It is my understanding that the offensive coordinator will be offered the head coaching job if Kelly leaves.


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> when a guy like saban says something like, "i and my family are happy at 'bama, we are not going anywhere........." that's a sign you better find your next coach!


LOL! Something like that could only happen to LSU....and did....


----------



## Dustin D

> "*I'm committed to the job we have to do here at Michigan State*. I've said that before," Saban said at a hastily called news conference Thursday.


 LINK




> *Not leaving LSU, Saban Says;
> *'Things are a little different in the league now than when I was there,'' Saban said. ''After thinking about whether or not that's something I'm interested in doing right now, I'm very happy to be the coach here.''


 LINK




> So on Thursday Dec. 21st 2006, Saban -- who has tried to denounce the story about him potentially going to Alabama numerous times in recent weeks -- again, and adamantly, denied that he's headed back to the college ranks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*I guess I have to say it*," Saban said. *"I'm not going to be the Alabama coach."
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When the stories linking Alabama and Saban began circulating last month, almost immediately after Shula got fired following a 6-6 season, the former coach at Louisiana State said he was flattered but not interested.
> _He's bristled at nearly every suggestion about him leaving the Dolphins since.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "I don't know how many times I've got to respond to rumor and innuendo," Saban said. "I have no control over that. I've stated what my intentions are and they really haven't changed, so I don't know what the issue is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LINK



Oh the memories....lol


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Franco said:


> They start these games way too late. I can't keep my eyes open, long day. Lots of game left, Kansas St fans shouldn't panic .


Says it all....


----------



## Dave Plesko

BonMallari said:


> so what happens now at Oregon if/when Chip Kelly leaves ? ...he will be a tough act to follow, he was a very good recruiter and that fast break offense isnt something many coaches fully embrace....wonder if Nike will still pour huge money into the program without him


Nike poured money in before Chip arrived and will likely continue to pour money in after Chip leaves. 

If Chip Kelly wants to coach in the NFL, nows the time to go. He can't get any hotter, short of winning the National Championship. He has raised expectations such that any drop off will be a disappointment. In general, the non-Nike Boosters do not care for Chip because he doesn't cater to them. Believe it or not, there are boosters that wouldn't be disappointed if he left.
Add to that the Willie Lyles recruiting violation investigation that the NCAA has not yet completed, and it looks like the time to leave could be as good as it every will be.

It's either go now, or keep coaching college for quite a while.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002




----------



## Franco

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Says it all....


Looks like she ate some bad tacos.

I don't see Kelly's style of O working in the NFL.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1466271-what-makes-chip-kelly-so-attractive-to-nfl-teams

/Paul


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> I don't see Kelly's style of O working in the NFL.


That thing the Redskins are running looks a whole lot more like Oregon's offense than the Steeler's, Raven's etc. In many ways the ever present threat of the quick pass probably enhances the running game. The Redskins sure don't look like the Hogs blocking for John Riggins.


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> That thing the Redskins are running looks a whole lot more like Oregon's offense than the Steeler's, Raven's etc. In many ways the ever present threat of the quick pass probably enhances the running game. The Redskins sure don't look like the Hogs blocking for John Riggins.


Ya and RG3 almost had his leg taken off at the knee a couple of weeks ago. 

RG3 is a super talent but I think QB's like Luck, Dalton etc. will last a lot longer in the NFL.


----------



## road kill

That kid in San Fran ain't afraid to run................


Also, no discussion on Shaw, the HC at Stanford.
Someone should give this guy a look.
His team was incredibly well coached.
Well prepared and well disciplined.
He is going to be a great coach wherever he ends up!

He would be a great fit for Dallas.
He seems to coach to his players, not a system.


----------



## BonMallari

the mobile QB and the Pistol offense is gonna stick but as Franco points out,you cant expose your QB to numerous hits because in the NFL they all hit like that Mingo character from LSU (thank goodness he is going pro)..that kid from SoCarolina put a You Tube hit on the Michigan guy,but not sure there was a better bunch of hitters and tacklers than at LSU this year


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

KeKe hasn't declared to go to The NFL yet.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> KeKe hasn't declared to go to The NFL yet.


I work with Logan's 1st Cousin. 

Wing, Minter, Reid, Mingo, Simon, Montgomery, Logan, Ware, Ford, Faulk, Copeland are all declaring.

The only question is if Loston will stay. Early this year he said he would be staying for his Sr. year but with all these guys leaving it might be hard to stay.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I'll believe all those leaving when I see it. 4 so far.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'll believe all those leaving when I see it. 4 so far.


Actually 5 


> On Friday, cornerback *Tharold Simon*, tailback *Spencer Ware* and punter *Brad Wing* said they would skip their senior year for the NFL, according to LSU sports information director Michael Bonnette.
> 
> They join junior middle linebacker *Kevin Minter* and junior free safety *Eric Reid*, who each announced on Thursday.



& Mingo and Sam would be dumb not to. They are both projected to go in the TOP HALF of the 1st ROUND!


http://www.thetowntalk.com/article/20130104/SPORTS/130104029/A-record-5-LSU-juniors-head-NFL-draft


----------



## Dustin D

Mingo and Sam swore to stay together and Mingo just met with Miles and informed him he'd be declaring.

https://twitter.com/AaronsAces


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I forgot Kevin Minter. 

LOL @ following "Aaron's Ace's". I had no clue he had twitter. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dustin D

Sooners are scared to hit Johnny M. 

If they want to stand a chance someone better put a lick on him soon.


----------



## Tom. P.

Johnny football is Pumped! First time I seen Him very impressive


----------



## Dman

Dustin D said:


> Sooners are scared to hit Johnny M.
> 
> If they want to stand a chance someone better put a lick on him soon.


They can't catch him to hit him.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Who is this Johnny Football guy? Anyone ever heard of him?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

These zebras are running wild.


----------



## BonMallari

Cant decide if this isnt the most exciting first half of the bowl season...OR if both these defenses are not very good


----------



## Dustin D

Dman said:


> They can't catch him to hit him.


Nah they pulled up a few times when they could have just laid in to him.


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> These zebras are running wild.


Good thing they left their OU hats in the locker room or some level of bias might be evident


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

BonMallari said:


> Cant decide if this isnt the most exciting first half of the bowl season...OR if both these defenses are not very good


Come on, Bon, you know the SEC is all about defense. But wait. A&M is really Big 12. Coach tutored under Stoops and all the players except for JF came from the Big 12 hence no defense.


----------



## Franco

If these teams don't start playing some Defense, I'm going to bed! I have a date with some Specklebellies in the morning and I don't want to be late.


----------



## Breck

Wow went for it on 4th and make a TD. Boy that kids good. A&M is taking OU to school!


----------



## Dustin D

Franco said:


> If these teams don't start playing some Defense, I'm going to bed! I have a date with some Specklebellies in the morning and I don't want to be late.


Wait what? You didn't here the announcer call the Stoops the greatest Defensive Coordinators? and say not even they have an answer? lol Since when has OU had a defense? It surely hasn't been this year.

Oh and where should I meet you in the morning for this hunt? 


and to think we haven't even got to the 4th Qtr yet.

*Team Stat Comparison*



TA&MOKLA1st Downs22223rd down efficiency5-97-114th down efficiency1-10-0Total Yards519
312
Passing263
221Comp-Att21-3129-39Yards per pass8.55.7Rushing256
91
Rushing Attempts2126Yards per rush12.2
3.5
Penalties7-602-5Turnovers11Fumbles lost00Interceptions thrown11Possession*16:15*
27:01


----------



## Breck

Wow again. OU goes for it twice on 4th down and gets no where fast.


----------



## EdA

Turn out the lights the party's over!


----------



## BonMallari

OU hung 63 on my Horns...Aggies might hang 50 on OU...somewhere in the dark confines of Austin, both DeLoss and Mack are saying silent prayers that A&M left the conference when they did


Now they're just showing off


----------



## Dustin D

cough...cough...just about time for the;


----------



## Dustin D

I'll be very excited if they allow NO Garbage Time Score and finish the game with OU scoreless in the 2nd half and ONLY scoring 1 Touchdown the entire game.

I've been hearing it ALL WEEK LONG by the most obnoxious OU fan you guys can fathom. In fact he is so obnoxious it almost makes me HATE football b/c he nags so much.

Next week is going to be AWESOME b/c he won't show up to the office until around Wednesday.


----------



## David Maddox

BonMallari said:


> OU hung 63 on my Horns...Aggies might hang 50 on OU...somewhere in the dark confines of Austin, both DeLoss and Mack are saying silent prayers that A&M left the conference when they did
> 
> 
> Now they're just showing off


Nah, Mack is saying "how/why in the he!! did we not sign this Manziel kid"!!!

BTW: you guys are awesome. I don't know what's more entertaining, the game or yalls posts-LOL!!!


----------



## EdA

Dustin D said:


> I'll be very excited if they allow NO Garbage Time Score and finish the game with OU scoreless in the 2nd half and ONLY scoring 1 Touchdown the entire game.
> 
> I've been hearing it ALL WEEK LONG by the most obnoxious OU fan you guys can fathom. In fact he is so obnoxious it almost makes me HATE football b/c he nags so much.
> 
> Next week is going to be AWESOME b/c he won't show up to the office until around Wednesday.


Console him with the fact that next season the Sooners will get to play Kansas and Iowa State


----------



## BonMallari

David Maddox said:


> Nah, Mack is saying "how/why in the he!! did we not sign this Manziel kid"!!!
> 
> BTW: you guys are awesome. I don't know what's more entertaining, the game or yalls posts-LOL!!!


That noose has been firmly placed around former coaches Mac McWhorter and Larry Macduff, they have both claimed plausible deniability


----------



## Dustin D

I cannot believe they won't show the crowd. I've been waiting to take a good screen shot and some sad OU fans but the camera's are staying focused on the field. C'Mon Man! lol


----------



## DKR

BAM


Going to be a long ride home to Okie land.


----------



## Dman

Dustin D said:


> Nah they pulled up a few times when they could have just laid in to him.


That explains why he ran for what?...around 250 yrds? Defense was scared to hit him? Surely you're kidding?


----------



## HPL

DKR said:


> BAM
> 
> 
> Going to be a long ride home to Okie land.


Howdy DKR!! I've been to Happy!! The Town without a frown ;-)! I think that particular moniker really belongs to College Station tonight (and probably at least for all of next week).


----------



## BonMallari

DKR said:


> BAM
> 
> 
> Going to be a long ride home to Okie land.


Thats fine by me...I once lived in a small town named Lake Dallas, about three exits north of Dr EdA clinic...one year after OU throttled my Horns in their annual rivalry game, they left large painted signs in Sooner red along the interstate all the way to the state line with the final score, I had to see those signs for about five days on the way home every night from Dallas to home...was tempted to take the one on my exit out with my shotgun but the locals all knew me and my landlord who was the town Veterinarian, so I had to let them stand..

OU fans will stay in Dallas and party up and drown their sorrows tonight and probably tomorrow too, but will be a surly bunch come Sunday morning for the drive home....

Most depressing stat of the night......all FOUR teams that beat my Horns this year lost in their bowl games..ouch


----------



## Franco

David Maddox said:


> Nah, Mack is saying "how/why in the he!! did we not sign this Manziel kid"!!!
> 
> BTW: you guys are awesome. I don't know what's more entertaining, the game or yalls posts-LOL!!!


That Manziel kid can be fun to watch. Looks like a skinney white kid runnin' around with the back of his britches afire!


----------



## crackerd

Best team in the country right now - if there was a 2d half champion (or last 3/4 of the season champion), it's aTm hands (or Manz) down. Only "bowl" game I bothered to watch (well, a glimpse or two at Stanford to see if they were playing D like the other *Crimson* school who Shaw fashioned it after). Sumlin (and Kingsbury) did a brilliant job of making the Aggies a complete team - and from where I sit did it extraordinarily with Sherman the Accountant's players who went, what, 6-7 last year. Ol' Sherm really set a high bar for the bonfire out there that ran him out of town - just like he did flopping in Green Bay and on top of that having followed another coaching skunk, *Fraud*chione, to College Station, who'd really made a mess of things. So a salute to the Aggies, 2d half champion and probably ought to be ranked No. 3 when the final polls come out - and see you in September.

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Johnny Football. I had my JF tee on last night. I was hoping the Aggies would win but never in my wildiest imagination did I expect it to be so lop sided.


----------



## roseberry

congrats t a&m and congrats wayne. great season, great win!


----------



## Marvin S

Watched the 2nd half - wow, all Aggies should be proud . But who was the babe in the broadcast booth with eddie & joey? What a voice? Hate to wake up to that talking everyday .


----------



## David Maddox

Franco said:


> That Manziel kid can be fun to watch. Looks like a skinney white kid runnin' around with the back of his britches afire!


That's funny Franco!!!
He's almost freakish how he makes backyard moves work against D1 studs. In nearly 30 yrs of coaching High School football, I've seen quite a few studs, but none that baffle me any more than Manziel. 
This win should really bolster their recruiting class!!!


----------



## BonMallari

David Maddox said:


> That's funny Franco!!!
> He's almost freakish how he makes backyard moves work against D1 studs. In nearly 30 yrs of coaching High School football, I've seen quite a few studs, but none that baffle me any more than Manziel.
> *This win should really bolster their recruiting class!!!*


it already did,they will be a Top 5 recruiting class this year, they already snared former pro baseball player Ken Hill's son from SL Carroll HS in DFW, he was one of the top QB prospect in the state


----------



## huntinman

Marvin S said:


> Watched the 2nd half - wow, all Aggies should be proud . But who was the babe in the broadcast booth with eddie & joey? What a voice? Hate to wake up to that talking everyday .


Marvin, watch your mouth. That's Erin Andrews. Besides, why does she need to talk?


----------



## EdA

David Maddox said:


> That's funny Franco!!!
> He's almost freakish how he makes backyard moves work against D1 studs. In nearly 30 yrs of coaching High School football, I've seen quite a few studs, but none that baffle me any more than Manziel.
> This win should really bolster their recruiting class!!!


Someone back home in Kerrville Texas said that football was his third best sport behind baseball and golf. Hope he stays around for his next 3 years of eligibility.


----------



## Dustin D

Dman said:


> That explains why he ran for what?...around 250 yrds? Defense was scared to hit him? Surely you're kidding?


No I'm not kidding. Do you watch much college football? Plenty teams know how to contain MOBILE QB's.

One way to slow down a running QB is to shake him up early. OU was trying way too hard to avoid a Personal Foul and letting him slide late. If you let him run freely without trying to take his head off he'll do just that and that's what happen. Sometimes a late hit may be in order.

Not that it would have mattered really, OU's defense was laughable.

I'm not making excuses BTW, I hate OU and loved every snap of this game. I just noticed OU's defense pulling up and unwillingness to HIT SOMEBODY! especially Johnny F.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> No I'm not kidding. Do you watch much college football? Plenty teams know how to contain MOBILE QB's.
> 
> One way to slow down a running QB is to shake him up early. OU was trying way too hard to avoid a Personal Foul and letting him slide late. If you let him run freely without trying to take his head off he'll do just that and that's what happen. Sometimes a late hit may be in order.
> 
> Not that it would have mattered really, OU's defense was laughable.
> 
> I'm not making excuses BTW, I hate OU and loved every snap of this game. I just noticed OU's defense pulling up and unwillingness to HIT SOMEBODY! especially Johnny F.



Dustin, what line of work are you in? If you are not coaching D-1 football you missed your calling. I'm not sure why you haven't been picked up by an SEC school yet.

Senior troll regards.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Senior troll regards.


and right on cue.


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> it already did,they will be a Top 5 recruiting class this year, they already snared former pro baseball player Ken Hill's son from SL Carroll HS in DFW, he was one of the top QB prospect in the state


They definitely need a qb that kid they have now can't play a lick. I don't know who is advising that kid but he better be ready to redshirt and sit for a couple of years after that,


----------



## duk4me

huntinman said:


> Dustin, what line of work are you in? If you are not coaching D-1 football you missed your calling. I'm not sure why you haven't been picked up by an SEC school yet.
> 
> Senior troll regards.


Now Bill leave those purple and gold wearing fellas alone. I would tell you why but I think you know. Well there is one of them that is realistic but it ain't D or Jacob.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> No I'm not kidding. Do you watch much college football? *Plenty teams know how to contain MOBILE QB's.*
> 
> One way to slow down a running QB is to shake him up early. OU was trying way too hard to avoid a Personal Foul and letting him slide late. If you let him run freely without trying to take his head off he'll do just that and that's what happen. Sometimes a late hit may be in order.
> 
> Not that it would have mattered really, OU's defense was laughable.
> 
> I'm not making excuses BTW, I hate OU and loved every snap of this game. I just noticed OU's defense pulling up and unwillingness to HIT SOMEBODY! especially Johnny F.


Well, that might be true, but the problem is that VERY FEW teams have the DL & overall team speed to do anything about it.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

huntinman said:


> Marvin, watch your mouth. That's Erin Andrews. Besides, why does she need to talk?


No she doesn't have to. All she has to do is be insanely hotttt.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, that might be true, but the problem is that VERY FEW teams have the DL & overall team speed to do anything about it.


Yep, it's similar to how to stop a high powered offense like Oregon. Many teams know how to stop them but only a few have the means to do so.


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> Now Bill leave those purple and gold wearing fellas alone. I would tell you why but I think you know. Well there is one of them that is realistic but it ain't D or Jacob.


Barkivious Mingo just annouced that he is coming out, that makes 6 or 7 players mostly D players. Miles better find a solid OC or he may have a full-blown mutiney on his hands.


----------



## roseberry

Franco said:


> Barkivious Mingo just annouced that he is coming out, that makes 6 or 7 players mostly D players. Miles better find a solid OC or he may have a full-blown mutiney on his hands.


_the only thing worse than havin' a great player leave your team early for the nfl draft, is never havin' had a great player on your team in the first place!_ - mark twain (i think mark twain said that?)


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> It has been widely reported that Kelly has scheduled interviews with the Browns, Eagles, and Bills and that he had significant discussions last year with Tampa Bay so these reports are not a figment of someone's imagination.


He had a couple of interviews (Cleveland & Philly) but decided to stay put. Don't blame him.... He's better off right where he is...


----------



## Franco

roseberry said:


> _the only thing worse than havin' a great player leave your team early for the nfl draft, is never havin' had a great player on your team in the first place!_ - mark twain (i think mark twain said that?)


Mingo is projected as a Top 5 draft pick. ESPN is reporting this morning that Montgomery and Logan will also declare for the draft. I hate to see them go but if LSU has depth, it is on the D side of the ball where several Freshman started. Still, I can't see this as anything but player's dissatifaction with Miles' Offensive philosphy.


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> He had a couple of interviews (Cleveland & Philly) but decided to stay put. Don't blame him.... He's better off right where he is...


Probably had his palm greased by Phil Knight with more Nike money to help him make the decision to stay in Eugene!


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> Probably had his palm greased by Phil Knight with more Nike money to help him make the decision to stay in Eugene!


Don't blame him for taking it... Eugene, Or.. Philly or Cleveland... easy choice. (if quality of life is important)


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

EdA said:


> Probably had his palm greased by Phil Knight with more Nike money to help him make the decision to stay in Eugene!


He's single, making millions a year, just built a big fancy house and dates mid twenties hot chicks. He's a celebrity superstar in Eugene, what the heck more can the NFL do for him....?

/Paul


----------



## EdA

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> He's single, making millions a year, just built a big fancy house and dates mid twenties hot chicks. He's a celebrity superstar in Eugene, what the heck more can the NFL do for him....?
> 
> /Paul


Absolutely nothing including NFL what have you done lately job security, the lure is not sensible for highly successful college coaches who make plenty of money and have much better job security but there is that ego thing tugging at them. As Bill said Cleveland or Philly vs Eugene = no contest, good for Chip!


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Probably had his palm greased by Phil Knight with more Nike money to help him make the decision to stay in Eugene!


thats the only thing I can think of too.....unless he just gets his jollies from interviewing for the NFL jobs only to turn them down...He has now turned down 4 NFL jobs, if the NCAA drops the hammer on the Univ of Nike he may not get a fifth


----------



## Ed Bahr

Let's get back on track......ROLL TIDE


----------



## Franco

I don't know about y'all, but after watching 28-30 bowls games, I'm burned out on Football for this season. I don't know if I can watch another game.

BRING ON THE COLLEGE BASEBALL SEASON!


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> I don't know about y'all, but after watching 28-30 bowls games, I'm burned out on Football for this season. I don't know if I can watch another game.


Not many more to watch but I guess you would feel differently if the Saints &/or LSU were still playing. I am sad that football will be over soon and I will have little to watch other than news, documentaries, and educational programs.


----------



## road kill

EdA said:


> Not many more to watch but I guess you would feel differently if the Saints &/or LSU were still playing. I am sad that football will be over soon and I will have little to watch other than news, documentaries, and educational programs.


NHL Hockey!!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

BonMallari said:


> thats the only thing I can think of too.....unless he just gets his jollies from interviewing for the NFL jobs only to turn them down...He has now turned down 4 NFL jobs, if the NCAA drops the hammer on the Univ of Nike he may not get a fifth


Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty stiff penalty...










Paul


----------



## EdA

road kill said:


> NHL Hockey!!!!!!


Nah Stan, doesn't work for me even with HD when I can see the puck, it's a regional thingy, even though the Stars won Lord Stanley's Cup it's not in my DNA.


----------



## huntinman

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty *stiff *penalty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


key word.................


----------



## Franco

EdA said:


> Not many more to watch but I guess you would feel differently if the Saints &/or LSU were still playing. I am sad that football will be over soon and I will have little to watch other than news, documentaries, and educational programs.


Get Netflicks, it a hoot! I've been able to watch a lot of movies at home that I missed at the picture show because the picture show is all the way in town and I ain't driving that far! Watched "Ted" the other night, best movie of the year;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty stiff penalty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Over SC's? Blasphemy.


----------



## EdA

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty stiff penalty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Young and very attractive but definitely second tier SEC!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

EdA said:


> Young and very attractive but definitely second tier SEC!


Too each his own...










/Paul


----------



## Dustin D

Uh he just said Bama did it the hard way. They beat LSU and they beat Texas ...wth? LOL!

I can't believe these two jokers are calling the game  Might have to mute it.


----------



## Brian Courser

The tide will get rolled tonight. Go Irish. I am just hoping for good game already won my money from bowl pool I was in. So an ND win will top off a great bowl season for me


----------



## duk4me

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty stiff penalty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Bump I love ducks.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Uh he just said Bama did it the hard way. They beat LSU and they beat Texas ...wth? LOL!
> 
> I can't believe these two jokers are calling the game  Might have to mute it.


Maybe it wasn't all that hard. Clemson beat LSU too ;-)


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> Maybe it wasn't all that hard. Clemson beat LSU too ;-)


That was my POINT! and the fact that they didn't beat A&M.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> That was my POINT!


Dang... You slamming your own boys?


----------



## Brian Courser

The irish just got hosed I believe twice. Once for sure


----------



## Dustin D

Man that Irish Red Zone 'D' is Nasty!


----------



## Dustin D

Drive info: 5 plays, 82 yds in 2:57 - TD

Drive info: 10 plays, 61 yds in 4:49 - TD

14-0 Bama


----------



## EdA

Manti te'o seems to be watching more than participating


----------



## Dustin D

Brent had another flub. He just said "and Notre Dame first to PUNT!"


----------



## duk4me

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Perhaps but having to coach college ball at a university with the hottest cheerleaders in the Pac 12 is a pretty stiff penalty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Bump Hey its better than looking at this mismatch so far.


----------



## Franco

What a mismatch! Bama can do anything they want to on either side of the ball. 

This game should have been Bama vs Florida as they were the two best teams. Florida would have gotten up for this game.


----------



## BrettG

Alabama is making Norte dames d look like a pop Warner team.


----------



## EdA

Wow what an incredible Irish defense, Manti te'o ffinally made a tackle, in the end zone


----------



## Dustin D

7 of the Top 10 Teams could beat Notre Dame, and now they act surprised to see this kind of start.


----------



## leemac

Brian Kelly said before the game that the "Important Two Minutes" at the beginning and end of the halves would make the difference in the game. If ND doesn't get it in gear, Bama's second string will be in for the second "Important Two Minutes"!!!


----------



## duk4me

Franco said:


> What a mismatch! Bama can do anything they want to on either side of the ball.
> 
> This game should have been Bama vs Florida as they were the two best teams. Florida would have gotten up for this game.


IDK Franco, as much as I HATE to say it Aggies would be in the mix. Thank Goodness we will have a four team playoff soon.


----------



## leemac

duk4me said:


> IDK Franco, as much as I HATE to say it Aggies would be in the mix. Thank Goodness we will have a four team playoff soon.


Do you think they are gonna let three or four SEC teams in the playoff?


----------



## Dustin D

That was Notre Dames best drive;


Notre Dame Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:03101:00ND 2538Punt06:14101:52ND 20515Punt14:56201:36ND 25536
Turnover on Downs


----------



## duk4me

leemac said:


> Do you think they are gonna let three or four SEC teams in the playoff?


Aggies were a better team at the end of the year than the Gators. Of course when you have a playoff the 5th ranked team will say what if. but to answer your question yes I do think the BCS would let 3 or 4 SEC teams in. Rightfully so, they are the best conference by far.


----------



## Brian Courser

Franco said:


> What a mismatch! Bama can do anything they want to on either side of the ball.
> 
> This game should have been Bama vs Florida as they were the two best teams. Florida would have gotten up for this game.


Just like got up for louisville. I will give bama is very tough


----------



## Dustin D

Notre Dame Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:03101:00ND 2538Punt06:14101:52ND 20515Punt14:56201:36ND 25536Turnover on Downs11:10202:07ND 8429Punt


----------



## Ed Bahr

Dustin give us a Roll Tide


----------



## Dustin D

Beamer81 said:


> Dustin give us a Roll Tide


NEVER! You Bastards! 

.....but I almost felt it coming out on that play defensive play  ROFL!!


----------



## leemac

Just in case ya'll have forgotten the SEC Championship game, My Dawgs and Bama traded punches for two quarters. Then Lacy and Yeldon fell in behind that O-line and ran the ball down our throat. ND is in a world of hurt in the second half.


----------



## Ed Bahr

Dustin D said:


> NEVER! You Bastards!
> 
> .....but I almost felt it coming out on that play defensive play  ROFL!!


Where is the like button


----------



## Dustin D

Now Alabama will go get their ass chewed by Saban so he can remind them that if Notre Dame scores - No Free Pizza!


----------



## Dustin D

WOW Notre Coach just basically said his team can't win.


Notre Dame Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT12:03101:00ND 2538Punt06:14101:52ND 20515Punt14:56201:36ND 255*36*
Turnover on Downs11:10202:07ND 8429Punt06:51203:08ND 2630Punt00:31200:31ND 1926End of Half

Alabama Drive Summaries STARTQTRPOSS.YARDPLAYSYARDSRESULT15:00102:57ALA 19582Rushing Touchdown11:03104:49ALA 391061Passing Touchdown04:22104:26ALA 19880Rushing Touchdown 09:03202:12ALA 13628Punt03:43203:12ALA 29971Passing Touchdown


----------



## Ed Bahr

Come on Dustin we are all waiting.......


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> Aggies were a better team at the end of the year than the Gators. Of course when you have a playoff the 5th ranked team will say what if. but to answer your question yes I do think the BCS would let 3 or 4 SEC teams in. Rightfully so, they are the best conference by far.


Aggies did play well at the end of the season but Florida was ranked #3 at the end of the season and for good reason. Yes, I know they were beat by Louisville but all I can tell you is that the Sugar Bowl had the worse attendence since 1939! Florida fans weren't excited, didn't attend the game and neither was the team. They would have gotten up for Bama and provided a much more entertaining game.

With the playoffs coming in 14, I don't think they will let more than one SEC team in. It will be the NCAA way of neutralizing the SEC's overwhelming superiority in Football and helping to keep some interest in teams from other Conferences.


----------



## Brian Courser

I may have to bring seat on a duck thread to deflect attention from this thread and game


----------



## duk4me

Franco said:


> Aggies did play well at the end of the season but Florida was ranked #3 at the end of the season and for good reason. Yes, I know they were beat by Louisville but all I can tell you is that the Sugar Bowl had the worse attendence since 1939! Florida fans weren't excited, didn't attend the game and neither was the team. They would have gotten up for Bama and provided a much more entertaining game.
> 
> With the playoffs coming in 14, I don't think they will let more than one SEC team in. It will be the NCAA way of neutralizing the SEC's overwhelming superiority in Football and helping to keep some interest in teams from other Conferences.


Why would you think that Franco/ Hell LSU and Bama played for the Championship last year. I can't see any four team playoff without two teams from the SEC.


----------



## duk4me

At least Golic will have to shut up in the morning.


----------



## Franco

duk4me said:


> Why would you think that Franco/ Hell LSU and Bama played for the Championship last year. I can't see any four team playoff without two teams from the SEC.



Because the NCAA is headed towards 4 major Conferences in the near future. That's what they want and that is what they will get.

SEC
SWC
NEC
NWC


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> You can't run it all the time. It doesn't work. Good luck running against ND's Front 7.


Really nailed that one, didn't you? Roll Tide!


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I'm VERY familiar with ND's defensive scheme. The issue that you're not understanding is ND will be The Best Front 7 y'all will have played all year, save possibly LSU. I really like Kevin Minter, & rightfully so, but he's no Manti. LSU has better DEs, but ND is better @ DT. If Michael Brockers came back instead of going pro, I would easily change that statement as they would have atleast 3 1st rounders on the DL, and no worse than a mid 2nd rounder in Logan.


Two 100-yard rushers later . . . .


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Paging all teams/their fans. The Best Team In Americana plays in The BR.
> 
> Geaux Tigers!!!!, regards.



this was the first post in this year's college football thread. i think it needs an update!


uhhhhhh make that the AL RTR


----------



## roseberry

that was the best college football game i ever watched.......since last year anyway.......or since 2009........

hey is anyone still awake??????


----------



## roseberry

Dustin D said:


> Dude, Bama's not going, you guys lose in the SEC Title game
> 
> !



charles dickens should have written the sequel, "a football carol" so that ghosts could take you and jacob back in time to change your lives!

do you want the spirit to show you more?


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> He's single, making millions a year, just built a big fancy house and dates mid twenties hot chicks. He's a celebrity superstar in Eugene, what the heck more can the NFL do for him....?
> 
> /Paul


if i was single, making millions, just built a fancy house, was a celebrity superstar in eugene(????) and dating mid twenties hot chicks, i would take a dive against a weak pac 12 opponent too! in his position of obvious prominence, i would do anything to avoid the humiliation of playing alabama in this year's bcs title game. you know it would have been FUGLY and those mid twenties hot chicks don't like a FUGLY beatdown.


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to all the Alabama faithful and fans alike...your team was clearly the better team in the game and except for on misstep during the season you were clearly superior to everyone else

You may now use the word DYNASTY......ROLL TIDE


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to all the Alabama faithful...


Jimmy Clausen (who?) came up with those "Catholics Vs. Cousins" T-shirts, what a laugh - especially when we Alabama Catholics have our own saying ( borrowed from the cow college) when it comes to national championships under our coincidentally Catholic coach, *"Keeping It Down Home, Cuz"*

*Roll Tide!*

MG


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Great win for Ala!

Did anyone see the Facebook photoshoped view of the OK football helments? Normally the logo on the helment is an OU with the O and U slightly overlapped. Someong added in "ch". So the helment logo read OUCH.

So an Ouch for Notre Dame also.


----------



## HPL

I have to say is Gig'em!!!


----------



## bjoiner

BCS and a 4 team playoff won't work. It needs to be an 8 team playoff. 4 from the SEC East and 4 from the SEC West. The rest of the teams can play for 9 through whatever in the bowls and get the advertisement money. ;-)


----------



## Brian Courser

Congrats to all you Bama fans. I was able too see how very dominating that football team is


----------



## Dustin D

Arm Tackles don't work on Men, Manatee


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Arm Tackles don't work on Men, Manatee


The bad thing about last nights game for Teo is that he was exposed. If he played against that level of competition all season, we would have never heard of him. Seems like a great guy, but probably picked up way too many awards that may would have been more fitting elsewhere. IMO his draft stock sunk like a stone.

Sort of like Brian Bosworth's alter ego.


----------



## Dustin D

huntinman said:


> The bad thing about last nights game for Teo is that he was exposed. If he played against that level of competition all season, we would have never heard of him. Seems like a great guy, but probably picked up way too many awards that may would have been more fitting elsewhere. IMO his draft stock sunk like a stone.
> 
> Sort of like Brian Bosworth's alter ego.


What pisses me off is that exact thing. I can think of 10 Defensive Players across the league that should have been in the conversation and those guys actually scored TOUCHDOWNS! not just tipped ball INT's.

The Heisman final selection or lack thereof, was completely pathetic. Only 3 real finalist!? Seriously?

Manatee on any other team, as you said, would have never been heard of.


----------



## roseberry

brian courser,
you are a great fan. congrats on a great notre dame season. college football and this thread have been a bunch of fun. i hope the irish are tough next season and we can all be right back here talking junk next august!

jmc


----------



## Dustin D

Tiger Fans might be a little more quite next year. We are 1-3 in our last 4 Bowl games and just lost a good bit of 1st/2nd Rounders.

Next year could be another cheap bowl, hopefully 8 win season.

I'm not sulking, but I'm not looking _as forward _to 2013-14 as I was 2012-13.

It is what it is.


----------



## roseberry

a few minutes ago golic talking to davis said, "everyone assumes eddie lacey will declare for the draft and he is projected in the second round." greenie replies, "second round? that guy looks like earl campbell!!"


----------



## Dustin D

roseberry said:


> a few minutes ago golic talking to davis said, "everyone assumes eddie lacey will declare for the draft and he is projected in the second round." greenie replies, "second round? that guy looks like earl campbell!!"


He's such a punk lol


----------



## BonMallari

Dustin D said:


> What pisses me off is that exact thing. I can think of 10 Defensive Players across the league that should have been in the conversation and those guys actually scored TOUCHDOWNS! not just tipped ball INT's.
> 
> The Heisman final selection or lack thereof, was completely pathetic. Only 3 real finalist!? Seriously?
> 
> Manatee on any other team, as you said, would have never been heard of.


well of course not, but when ND started to pick up steam and it looked like the breaks were falling their way they had to make someone on their team a star..T'eo was a feel good story, and fit the narrative..who else on their team was going to be the face of ND...its sad because he seems to be a good kid, but he definitely seemed like a media inspired star,sure didnt look like a First Team All American


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*That game last night might have cost Te'o millions! ND looked like Louisville was supposed to look against Florida.....wait.....is Florida in the SEC....

Alabama outclassed them Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> WOW Notre Coach just basically said his team can't win.
> ]


Well it was true and clearly apparent to anybody watching the game.


----------



## John Robinson

Brian Courser said:


> I may have to bring seat on a duck thread to deflect attention from this thread and game


That is too funny!


----------



## Marvin S

So QwackWacker, whose name do I put on the donation?

ND managed to make AL look like a bunch of first rounders - it will be interesting to see how many go in the 1st & make it as Sunday players .


----------



## Franco

Marvin S said:


> So QwackWacker, whose name do I put on the donation?
> 
> ND managed to make AL look like a bunch of first rounders - it will be interesting to see how many go in the 1st & make it as Sunday players .


Nothing is going to change. The SEC will continue to dominate the first two rounds of the draft as they have for the last 15 years and Bama will continue to be one of the larger contributors. Last draft thay had 4 players taken in the first round and all were starters in the NFL this season.


----------



## road kill

Could anyone tell me who the projected top 3 Rookies of the Year are and which SEC schools they attended??

Let's see.....was it;

Baylor
Stanford
Wisconsin

Interesting.

No disrespect to the SEC, the disrespect from SEC fans to the rest of the country gets old.


----------



## Quackwacker

road kill said:


> Could anyone tell me who the projected top 3 Rookies of the Year are and which SEC schools they attended??
> 
> Let's see.....was it;
> 
> Baylor
> Stanford
> Wisconsin
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> No disrespect to the SEC, the disrespect from SEC fans to the rest of the country gets old.



It like having a dog with awesome potential, if that potential is wasted on duck hunter in Ga, then you really have nothing to brag about.


----------



## Quackwacker

Marvin S said:


> So QwackWacker, whose name do I put on the donation?
> 
> ND managed to make AL look like a bunch of first rounders - it will be interesting to see how many go in the 1st & make it as Sunday players .


http://retrievingfreedom.org/

Your a good man and it was all in fun!


----------



## DSemple

Franco said:


> Nothing is going to change. The SEC will continue to dominate the first two rounds of the draft as they have for the last 15 years and Bama will continue to be one of the larger contributors. Last draft thay had 4 players taken in the first round and all were starters in the NFL this season.



So how do you reckon the SEC schools are able to dominate recruiting?





Don


----------



## Marvin S

Quackwacker said:


> http://retrievingfreedom.org/
> 
> Your a good man and it was all in fun!


So I put on the donation - contributed by Quackwacker ????????????????


----------



## EdA

DSemple said:


> So how do you reckon the SEC schools are able to dominate recruiting?
> 
> Don


Look at the rosters, most of the players are from the South, the ones with legitimate NFL aspirations think their best shot is playing in the SEC, Notre Dame, Michigan, USC, etc. used to get more of them, they still get a few but many are content to stay home. Such are the reasons that I think TAMU will benefit from moving to the SEC, somer of the Texas kids who left for LSU, ASL, FL, GA, etc will stay home and play those teams in huge stadiums filled with rabid college football fans and NFL scouts!


----------



## Franco

I was just sent this and there is nothing on Snopes one way or the other!

Best Tailgating

*1. LSU*
Nobody cooks like the Cajuns. Walking among the tailgaters here is like strolling through one of Emeril Lagasse's restaurants. RW once joined a group serving jambalaya, duck and oyster gumbo, stuffed quail, deer sauce picante, wild duck, cochon de lait, Cajun sausage, crawfish etouffee, rabbit, alligator stew and marinated pork tenderloin. And that was for a non-conference game. More important, LSU plays most games at night, which means you have an entire day to soak it in. The only downside is you may not be able to get yourself into the stadium by the time kickoff rolls around.
So there you have it, a fair, balanced and completely impartial list of the best tailgating campuses in America. By the way, Ohio State fans have no doubt noticed their school did not make the list, despite the 100,000-plus passionate faithful surrounding the Horseshoe each game in one of college football's best and most spirited gatherings. That's because Road Warrior's alma mater recently lost to the Buckeyes and hasn't gotten over it, yet.


----------



## roseberry

road kill said:


> No disrespect to the SEC, the disrespect from SEC fans to the rest of the country gets old.



stan,

on behalf of sec fans across the country i would like to offer a show of respect to the 2005 texas long horns.....the last non-sec team to win the national championship!

future respects will be offered as earned!

btw, who cares about the nfl anyway? the nfl is where retired college football players go to bore the hell out of me!;-) (note the size of the "nfl" thread vs. the "college" thread ~140 pages~1400 posts)


----------



## road kill

Franco said:


> I was just sent this and there is nothing on Snopes one way or the other!
> 
> Best Tailgating
> 
> *1. LSU*
> Nobody cooks like the Cajuns. Walking among the tailgaters here is like strolling through one of Emeril Lagasse's restaurants. RW once joined a group serving jambalaya, duck and oyster gumbo, stuffed quail, deer sauce picante, wild duck, cochon de lait, Cajun sausage, crawfish etouffee, rabbit, alligator stew and marinated pork tenderloin. And that was for a non-conference game. More important, LSU plays most games at night, which means you have an entire day to soak it in. The only downside is you may not be able to get yourself into the stadium by the time kickoff rolls around.
> So there you have it, a fair, balanced and completely impartial list of the best tailgating campuses in America. By the way, Ohio State fans have no doubt noticed their school did not make the list, despite the 100,000-plus passionate faithful surrounding the Horseshoe each game in one of college football's best and most spirited gatherings. That's because Road Warrior's alma mater recently lost to the Buckeyes and hasn't gotten over it, yet.


*#1. University of Wisconsin*
Location: Madison, Wis.

Wisconsin is one of the most unique tailgating experiences in all of Big Ten football. The Wisconsin students don’t only get rowdy when “Jump Around” hits the PA system—they party down before the game.
*
With rumors of such delicacies like the Bratburger—a burger that consists of brats—and endless flows of beer and cheese plates, the Wisconsin experience is the best in college football.*
Another staple at a Wisconsin tailgate—good beer.

Wisconsin does it right on game day.
____________________________________________________________________________________________

This is what my rankings show as #1........


----------



## road kill

roseberry said:


> stan,
> 
> on behalf of sec fans across the country i would like to offer a show of respect to the 2005 texas long horns.....the last non-sec team to win the national championship!
> 
> future respects will be offered as earned!
> 
> *btw, who cares about the nfl anyway?* the nfl is where retired college football players go to bore the hell out of me!;-) (note the size of the "nfl" thread vs. the "college" thread ~140 pages~1400 posts)


I can fully understand why you folks don't care about the NFL.

But of the 139 pages, 136 of them are 4 guys bragging about the SEC!!!!!

*Lombardi* Trophy regards...............


----------



## road kill

BTW------Tip of the hat to *Alabama*, when I was growing up, Alabama and the "Bear" were the standard!!!

I have heard disheartening rumors that the SEC may reduce the salary cap next year!!!!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

roseberry said:


> if i was single, making millions, just built a fancy house, was a celebrity superstar in eugene(????) and dating mid twenties hot chicks, i would take a dive against a weak pac 12 opponent too! in his position of obvious prominence, i would do anything to avoid the humiliation of playing alabama in this year's bcs title game. you know it would have been FUGLY and those mid twenties hot chicks don't like a FUGLY beatdown.


What crack hoe planet you living on. The Ducks would have scored all over Alabama. Notre Dame should be called no game....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

In light of the Championship game last night, NCAA officials are considering changing Notre Dame to No Game to properly reflect the schools football program.


----------



## Dustin D

road kill said:


> *The Ducks would have scored all over Alabama*. /Paul












Like they did against Auburn and LSU?..... or other teams with dialed in Defenses like Boise St and Stanford?

Dream On! Dream On! Dream On! Ahhh ahh ahh ahaahh ahahh ......... lol


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Dustin D said:


> Like they did against Auburn and LSU?..... or other teams with dialed in Defenses like Boise St and Stanford?
> 
> Dream On! Dream On! Dream On! Ahhh ahh ahh ahaahh ahahh ......... lol


I love how you compared their performance last year instead of this year. Talk about tired. Lets face it, they can score. Notre Dame was searching for the line of scrimage all night and damn lucky to find it....

/Paul


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

They scored against who, exactly? Don't worry. I'll wait.


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> What crack hoe planet you living on. The Ducks would have scored all over Alabama. Notre Dame should be called no game....
> 
> /Paul


was it the legendary defense of the stanford cardinal that oregon's ducks scored against /Paul. yes they hung 14 total big ones in a losing effort on a team that was beaten by notre dame! 

face it /paul, your coach and your team wanted to go to the "tostitos-both teams choked simultaneously on a night in early november because we were terrified to play an sec team in a bcs championship game-fiesta bowl"

on my crack hoe planet oregon could not even beat a pretty fair bunch of intelligent, slightly above average athletic, white boys to get to the bcs game. alabama would have destroyed the ducks, in your heart of hearts you know it! in your coach's heart of hearts he knows it too and is glad he still has credibility for another year! 

be a man and admit it /paul......it's the first step towards enlightenment!


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I love how you compared their performance last year instead of this year. Talk about tired. Lets face it, they can score.


What are you talking about? 
Are you saying the 2010 Ducks with Heisman candiate L. James wasn't fast!? 
or the 2011 Ducks Team averaging 46+ points a game!? 
What about the 2012 Team who finished 2nd again in scoring 49 Points per game!? 

The one thing those teams continue to have in common is that NONE OF THEM were able to beat the Defensive Heavy Teams.
09' loss to Boise St. 19-*6* & Ohio St. 26-*17*(Rose Bowl)
10' loss to Auburn 22-*19*(National Title Game)
11' loss to LSU 40-*27* and loss the shootout against USC
12' loss to Stanford 17-*14

*I see one common trait.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

roseberry said:


> was it the legendary defense of the stanford cardinal that oregon's ducks scored against /Paul. yes they hung 14 total big ones in a losing effort on a team that was beaten by notre dame!
> 
> face it /paul, your coach and your team wanted to go to the "tostitos-both teams choked simultaneously on a night in early november because we were terrified to play an sec team in a bcs championship game-fiesta bowl"
> 
> on my crack hoe planet oregon could not even beat a pretty fair bunch of intelligent, slightly above average athletic, white boys to get to the bcs game. alabama would have destroyed the ducks, in your heart of hearts you know it! in your coach's heart of hearts he knows it too and is glad he still has credibility for another year!
> 
> be a man and admit it /paul......it's the first step towards enlightenment!


And why did Alabama lose their game? Oh ya, they couldn't handle the up tempo hurry up offense....hmmmm

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

/Paul


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And why did Alabama lose their game? Oh ya, they couldn't handle the up tempo hurry up offense....hmmmm
> 
> /Paul


keep telling yourself that if it makes the choke job oregon pulled feel better to you. just be glad that bi#@& slapping was taken out on the irish.......you know you don't want any. let it go /paul, it will feel so good once you are able to admit it!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And why did Alabama lose their game? Oh ya, they couldn't handle the up tempo hurry up offense....hmmmm
> 
> /Paul


Sorry, but Oregon doesn't have the artist known as Johnny Football trotting out on the field.


----------



## Dustin D

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And why did Alabama lose their game? Oh ya, they couldn't handle the up tempo hurry up offense....hmmmm
> /Paul





Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sorry, but Oregon doesn't have the artist known as Johnny Football trotting out on the field.


and the fact that the LSU Game took a serious toll on the ELEPHANTS. Pretty sure it took a serious toll on the Tigers for the rest of the year too. 

Next year they play Week 3. We'll see how that one goes.


----------



## hughest

I've been very quiet on RTF this year about Bama Football. It was not supposed to be our year. As Saban said, this may have been the biggest group of over-achievers and least talented team he's had at Bama in the last 4 years. I told my husband the night of the SEC championship game that THAT game should be the National Championship game. That game was unbelieveable. I can honestly and proudly say I pulled for all the SEC teams in their bowl games - especially GA. That being said - here are my thoughts from last night.......

1 - ROLL TIDE!!

2 - Did anybody else hear the ESPN announcers say on pregame that Johnny M. was on the Bama sidelines for the game? I thought that was pretty interesting.

3 - I thought Kelly's interview at halftime was.... wow is all I really know to say about that. The only chance they had was if Bama didn't come back out for the second half. wow. Even if you are thinking it, how in the world can you SAY THAT??? What kind of hope does that give your fans or team? Still scratching my head over that one.

4 - I thought the ND players handled themselves VERY well after the game in their interviews. Very CLASSY.

5 - I thought Golic handled himself well this morning, too.

6 - Why did they keep going after Dee Milner? That made no sense. He's our best deep cover guy. 

7 - Barrett Jones is a BEAST! Torn ligaments and all - one on one most of the night, he needed no help on the big nose from ND.

8 - Bama's O-line had something to prove - and they did. Convincingly. 5+ yards most of the time before the RB's were even touched.

9 - Lacy/Yeldon - wow. 100+ yards each, and Cooper with 100+ yards on top of that. Arm tackles not allowed.

10- AJ MCCarron! - what a QB - WOW

11 - I love Nick Saban - 3 out 4 - what else can you say?

12 - NUMBER 15 BABY!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!

Ok. I'm done!


----------



## huntinman

hughest said:


> I've been very quiet on RTF this year about Bama Football. It was not supposed to be our year. As Saban said, this may have been the biggest group of over-achievers and least talented team he's had at Bama in the last 4 years. I told my husband the night of the SEC championship game that THAT game should be the National Championship game. That game was unbelieveable. I can honestly and proudly say I pulled for all the SEC teams in their bowl games - especially GA. That being said - here are my thoughts from last night.......
> 
> 1 - ROLL TIDE!!
> 
> 2 - Did anybody else hear the ESPN announcers say on pregame that Johnny M. was on the Bama sidelines for the game? I thought that was pretty interesting.
> 
> 3 - I thought Kelly's interview at halftime was.... wow is all I really know to say about that. The only chance they had was if Bama didn't come back out for the second half. wow. Even if you are thinking it, how in the world can you SAY THAT??? What kind of hope does that give your fans or team? Still scratching my head over that one.
> 
> 4 - I thought the ND players handled themselves VERY well after the game in their interviews. Very CLASSY.
> 
> 5 - I thought Golic handled himself well this morning, too.
> 
> 6 - Why did they keep going after Dee Milner? That made no sense. He's our best deep cover guy.
> 
> 7 - Barrett Jones is a BEAST! Torn ligaments and all - one on one most of the night, he needed no help on the big nose from ND.
> 
> 8 - Bama's O-line had something to prove - and they did. Convincingly. 5+ yards most of the time before the RB's were even touched.
> 
> 9 - Lacy/Yeldon - wow. 100+ yards each, and Cooper with 100+ yards on top of that. Arm tackles not allowed.
> 
> 10- AJ MCCarron! - what a QB - WOW
> 
> 11 - I love Nick Saban - 3 out 4 - what else can you say?
> 
> 12 - NUMBER 15 BABY!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!
> 
> Ok. I'm done!




Barrett did get a little carried away shoving his QB like that, though... Only one person can be in charge at a time. It is generally the QB... Barrett maintained after the game that he was right... (so maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## Franco

hughest said:


> I've been very quiet on RTF this year about Bama Football. It was not supposed to be our year. As Saban said, this may have been the biggest group of over-achievers and least talented team he's had at Bama in the last 4 years. I told my husband the night of the SEC championship game that THAT game should be the National Championship game. That game was unbelieveable. I can honestly and proudly say I pulled for all the SEC teams in their bowl games - especially GA. That being said - here are my thoughts from last night.......


That was the best game of the year! It was real Football, in your face smashmouth, not some gimmicky style of ball.


----------



## huntinman

Franco said:


> That was the best game of the year! It was real Football, in your face smashmouth, not some gimmicky style of ball.


I'm not a total SEC junkie, but that does show you what they do to each other... GA & AL had a war... SC blew out GA.. LSU beat SC and FL blew out SC. A&M handled AL pretty easy, but LSU had no problem with A&M... Vicious circle... Tough to get through the league with less than 2 losses...


----------



## Franco

huntinman said:


> I'm not a total SEC junkie, but that does show you what they do to each other... GA & AL had a war... SC blew out GA.. LSU beat SC and FL blew out SC. A&M handled AL pretty easy, but LSU had no problem with A&M... Vicious circle... Tough to get through the league with less than 2 losses...


That is exactly what folks outside the SEC don't understand. It is near impossible to go through a season and not have one or two loses. Sports Media, being the worse will glorify an unbeaten team from a weak Conference and try and make listeners believe the teams are equals.
The Bama vs UGA was a heavyweight title fight. However, looking at where the teams where ranked at the end of the season, Florida stood the best chance of making the BSC Title game interesting. They were ranked 3rd. They did what Bama did a couple of years ago when the had to play Utah in a bowl game. They weren't interested, didn't want to be there, thier fans didn't want to be there and they just went throught the motions. They deserved a shot at Bama this season! Just like Bama deserved a shot at LSU last season.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> That is exactly what folks outside the SEC don't understand. It is near impossible to go through a season and not have one or two loses. Sports Media, being the worse will glorify an unbeaten team from a weak Conference and try and make listeners believe the teams are equals.
> The Bama vs UGA was a heavyweight title fight. However, looking at where the teams where ranked at the end of the season, Florida stood the best chance of making the BSC Title game interesting. They were ranked 3rd. They did what Bama did a couple of years ago when the had to play Utah in a bowl game. They weren't interested, didn't want to be there, thier fans didn't want to be there and they just went throught the motions. They deserved a shot at Bama this season! Just like Bama deserved a shot at LSU last season.


I know you are an ardent, knowledgeble football fan, but I'm not buying that argument for losing the game. You could argue that nine times out of ten Florida wins that game, I have no idea, but to say they just weren't interested enough to play hard, insults the team and really doesn't pass the smell test. RE Florida's 3# rank, the fact that #1 Notre Dame got wiped out so badly, makes me believe those end of the year rankings are a bit off.


----------



## TDB87

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> And why did Alabama lose their game? Oh ya, they couldn't handle the up tempo hurry up offense....hmmmm
> 
> /Paul


Had nothing to do with the uptempo offense. It had all to do with the Heisman winning QB running a magic show in the back field. Scrambling QB's are not a problem for bama either. Only ones that win the Heisman and make EVERYONE look stupid. 

TEBOW,NEWTON, MANZIEL Regards.


----------



## roseberry

John Robinson said:


> the fact that #1 Notre Dame got wiped out so badly, makes me believe those end of the year rankings are a bit off.


i think they are a bit off too. but you know the irish did beat pac 12 conference champ, the team that beat #2 oregon and eventual rose bowl winner stanford and also beat usc. i think its pretty safe to say they were way ahead of anything the pac 12 could have teed up for alabama......or am i reading this wrong?

notre dame earned their way into the game. then notre dame went out on the field and won the bcs championship game..........coin toss!


----------



## John Robinson

roseberry said:


> i think they are a bit off too. but you know the irish did beat pac 12 conference champ, the team that beat #2 oregon and eventual rose bowl winner stanford and also beat usc. i think its pretty safe to say they were way ahead of anything the pac 12 could have teed up for alabama......or am i reading this wrong?
> 
> notre dame earned their way into the game. then notre dame went out on the field and won the bcs championship game..........coin toss!


You're right ND did earn their way by beating everyone they played. My point is twofold; 1) The way ND played yesterday, it's hard for me to even put them in the top ten, so there is something wrong with our ranking system. 2) We all know match ups are unpredictable, team A can beat theck out of team B which could beat the heck out of team C which just beat team A. Everyone out here firmly believes Oregon would beat Alabama. I'm not so sure about that, but I do believe Oregon and Stanford would both give Alabama a game.

John


----------



## BonMallari

Notre Dame was a 3 loss(Pitt, Stanford,USC) team masquerading as an undefeated one....whether by divine intervention or immaculate reception they were exposed last night as a pretender to the throne...personally I would have dropped them out of the Top 5 in the Final AP poll after their miserable showing....the BCS might have gotten the matchup they wanted, but the POLLS got it wrong this year


----------



## wayne anderson

I would agree about smash-mouth football in SEC, and getting through the league without a couple of losses. As a "Yankee transplant" dog guy in So. Ga. during winters, it reminds me of Big 10 basketball--smash-mouth without benefit of protective gear! Go Golden Gophers! (And Dawgs next season).


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> You're right ND did earn their way by beating everyone they played. My point is twofold; 1) The way ND played yesterday, it's hard for me to even put them in the top ten, so there is something wrong with our ranking system. 2) We all know match ups are unpredictable, team A can beat theck out of team B which could beat the heck out of team C which just beat team A. Everyone out here firmly believes Oregon would beat Alabama. I'm not so sure about that, but I do believe Oregon and Stanford would both give Alabama a game.
> 
> John


I only know of one person that thinks that. Oregon was manhandled by the last two SEC teams they played. 

College playoffs can't get here soon enough and I wish it were an 8 team system.


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> College playoffs can't get here soon enough and I wish it were an 8 team system.


Agreed, the 4 team format is likely to omit a team with an early loss or two that matures and gets hot (TAMU) or a single late season stumble when said team was deserving to be in the tournament, but a four team playoff beats the AP/UPI Poll champ which would have declared Notre Dame 2012 Natl Champs.


----------



## roseberry

EdA said:


> Agreed, the 4 team format is likely to omit a team with an early loss or two that matures and gets hot (TAMU) or a single late season stumble when said team was deserving to be in the tournament, but a four team playoff beats the AP/UPI Poll champ which would have declared Notre Dame 2012 Natl Champs.


good points but,

no, no, no i say! it has to be 64 teams. basketball has it right. we can't possibly leave anyone out that thinks they should participate in this "football tournament", can we? let's just go ahead and include at least half the elligible d1 teams no matter what their body of work looked like. everyone will be happy, right? except teams 65 through 119 or how many ever there is. let's call it "december and january madness" and get on with it.

better yet, why not play a seven game series like baseball and the nba. then we will really know who was best....who was hot at the right time....etc.

i will be shocked if anyone is happy when the much anticipated "playoff" actually gets here.(aside from the winner obviously)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Y'all people floor me. The game Monday night proved nothing more than 1 team played the worst it could & the other played over their heads. Sometimes that crap just happens. The gumps should have lost three games. They weren't that good.


----------



## BonMallari

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people floor me. The game Monday night proved nothing more than 1 team played the worst it could & the other played over their heads. Sometimes that crap just happens. The gumps should have lost three games. They weren't that good.


Jacob : I know you are an LSU homer but at least give the Champion their props, saying they werent that good smacks of sour grapes...face the fact that it was your team that wasnt that good, even though your self proclaimed prophecy to annoint them as such early in the season proved otherwise


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people floor me. The game Monday night proved nothing more than 1 team played the worst it could & the other played over their heads. Sometimes that crap just happens. The gumps should have lost three games. They weren't that good.


09' / 37-21
11' / 21-0
12' / 42-14

While I do think that Notre Dame was not the #1 Team in the Country, and still being a little aggravated with Bama not playing Florida, Georgia or South Carolina for 2 years in a row during the regular season, it's really hard to say 'They aren't that good'. 

In fact I’m not sure anyone would care b/c all you have to do is simply look at the trophy case.
We all said it before. The REAL NC Title game happened on Dec. 1st. This January game was just for the REST of College Football Fans 

The fact remains though that LSU is one Crystal Ball away from being tied with BAMA on '*BCS*' NC Titles  
at least that makes me smile lol!


----------



## Dustin D

BonMallari said:


> face the fact that it was your team that wasnt that good,


I've faced it. LSU could have JUST AS EASILY been a 6 loss Team this year just like Notre Dame could have been.

vs AUB / 12-10
vs USCe / 23-21
vs A&M / 24-19
vs Hogs / 20-13

All Last seconds wins by LSU


----------



## roseberry

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people floor me. The game Monday night proved nothing more than 1 team played the worst it could & the other played over their heads. Sometimes that crap just happens. The gumps should have lost three games. They weren't that good.


jacob,

i appreciate the courtesy you show folks constantly in your posts on rtf. you say yesir and thank you maam to dr.ed, miss sylvia, the caire's and many others throughout the year. you are always first to congratulate others on their dogs performance in trials. i enjoy your admiration and dedication to the great dogs you know and train with, like ali, tia etc. i like that you always state your appreciation for danny farmer and your pros at vinewood by noting the positive impact they have on you, your dog and the sport. i like the way you work hard and play hard. that bowl of christmas dinner gumbo you posted the picture of looked fabulous. in all respects you seem to be a young man that a mother and father "raised right"!

if i am one of the folks who "floored you" i am here to say i am sorry.

but let's face it, your love of your team(which i also appreciate btw) and your seething envy of "the gumps" have caused you to post things in this thread that seriously bring your status as a football prognosticatior into doubt. 

i wish you well in the upcoming trial season and i wish the lsu tigers well in their work going into recruiting and the upcoming signing day.

jmc


----------



## crackerd

BonMallari said:


> Jacob : I know you are an LSU homer but at least give the Champion their props, saying they werent that good smacks of sour grapes...face the fact that it was your team that wasnt that good, even though your self proclaimed prophecy to annoint them as such early in the season proved otherwise


But...but he's Jacob of Oz - immune from Internet prosecution.

Anyhow, the highlight of the Who's season was looking powerfully good in the 2d half and coming from behind against Towson...

MG


----------



## RookieTrainer

roseberry said:


> but let's face it, your love of your team(which i also appreciate btw) and your seething envy of "the gumps" have caused you to post things in this thread that seriously bring your status as a football prognosticatior into doubt.


Jacob is the same guy who basically told me I was stupid for failing to recognize that ND's defense was "the best front 7 [Alabama] would face all year" and for thinking that we should commit to running the football against them. Maybe some of us "gumps" know a little more about what we are watching than Jacob is willing to give credit for.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> *I only know of one person that thinks that.* Oregon was manhandled by the last two SEC teams they played.
> 
> College playoffs can't get here soon enough and I wish it were an 8 team system.


 Yep, it's a regional thing. Everybody always thinks their region is the best, so when it come to speculating rather than actually playing, they lead with their hearts. I agree with you on the eight team thing, with four teams this last time we still would have had Notre Dame and Florida in the picture as two of the four teams.

Regarding Oregon, I personally hate that style of football, I much prefer the smashmouth style of LSU, Alabama and Stanford. I also like the more pro style that USC played under Pete Carrol, so it frustrates me to no end when I see it working so well. If Oregon had played in the NC bowl, that would have been on of the few times I rooted for an eastern team against a Pac 12 team. I still think they would have put up a much better showing than ND did, and that Stanford (even though they lost to ND), would have given Alabama a game.

John


----------



## Franco

I too like Stanford and if I was a highly recruited kid coming out of High School, that would be my choice. They would have played a better game than ND, but I think Bama was just too much team for anyone to upset.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Franco said:


> I too like Stanford and if I was a highly recruited kid coming out of High School, that would be my choice. They would have played a better game than ND, but I think Bama was just too much team for anyone to upset.


Except for A&M?


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all people floor me. The game Monday night proved nothing more than 1 team played the worst it could & the other played over their heads. Sometimes that crap just happens. The gumps should have lost three games. They weren't that good.


Jacob your bengal tigers could of as easily been a six loss team. We all understand that you are full of your self and you think of your self as the nostradamus of CFB and clearly only look at things through your purple glasses. But damn have some common sense about the things you say. Every team out there coulda,shoulda,woulda lost under any circumstances through out the year. 

The game monday night proved that with ND playing like they have played all year wasn't near good enough to of played with Alabama on their "A" game. 

Get over it, look to next year and tell us why ole Mett siah will be the leading QB in the nation and give us a breakdown of why LSU will be the best team in Americana/the land/world-- or maybe just only the best team in there state next year...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

roseberry said:


> jacob,
> 
> i appreciate the courtesy you show folks constantly in your posts on rtf. you say yesir and thank you maam to dr.ed, miss sylvia, the caire's and many others throughout the year. you are always first to congratulate others on their dogs performance in trials. i enjoy your admiration and dedication to the great dogs you know and train with, like ali, tia etc. i like that you always state your appreciation for danny farmer and your pros at vinewood by noting the positive impact they have on you, your dog and the sport. i like the way you work hard and play hard. that bowl of christmas dinner gumbo you posted the picture of looked fabulous. in all respects you seem to be a young man that a mother and father "raised right"!
> 
> if i am one of the folks who "floored you" i am here to say i am sorry.
> 
> but let's face it, your love of your team(which i also appreciate btw) and your seething envy of "the gumps" have caused you to post things in this thread that seriously bring your status as a football prognosticatior into doubt.
> 
> i wish you well in the upcoming trial season and i wish the lsu tigers well in their work going into recruiting and the upcoming signing day.
> 
> jmc


I think you were the best @ catching some of my sarcasm in the post. 1 of my BEST friends is a firefighter in that town where Alabama's campus is located. Believe me, we are VERY passionate about the games. We just can't watch a game together when our teams are playing. :lol: :lol:

I love trash talking & really enjoy it when somebody else is good @ it in return. For the most part, I get along well with Alabama fans. Honestly it's the pompous a$$hats who think that they are god's gift to CFB & everything else that really get me. Do NOT get me wrong, LSU has their share of dbags & we have almost got into it with them before because of their lack of respect towards opposing fans. 

All that said, I can't wait for College Baseball. LSU is suppose to be good. Hopefully the Jeckyll & Hyde phenomenon of a year ago is over with. 

Thanks for the well wishes. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## TDB87

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob is the same guy who basically told me I was stupid for failing to recognize that ND's defense was "the best front 7 [Alabama] would face all year" and for thinking that we should commit to running the football against them. Maybe some of us "gumps" know a little more about what we are watching than Jacob is willing to give credit for.


He's also the same guy who at the begining of this season gave it to me for saying that LSU's QB play would not in any way be better than last years production with Lee and Jefferson.He was comparing ZM to Peyton Manning . Wow was he wrong once again.

On a serious note. McCarron did break Peytons previous record of TD-INT ratio.. Ended the season with 30TD'S-3ints. Not to bad right there.

.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

BonMallari said:


> Jacob : I know you are an LSU homer but at least give the Champion their props, saying they werent that good smacks of sour grapes...face the fact that it was your team that wasnt that good, even though your self proclaimed prophecy to annoint them as such early in the season proved otherwise


LSU was the most talented team & the draft will soon reflect that. I guess I keep forgetting that slingblade is on the sideline & his asinine decisions will always negatively change a game or 2. 



Dustin D said:


> 09' / 37-21
> 11' / 21-0
> 12' / 42-14
> 
> While I do think that Notre Dame was not the #1 Team in the Country, and still being a little aggravated with Bama not playing Florida, Georgia or South Carolina for 2 years in a row during the regular season, it's really hard to say 'They aren't that good'.
> 
> In fact I’m not sure anyone would care b/c all you have to do is simply look at the trophy case.
> We all said it before. The REAL NC Title game happened on Dec. 1st. This January game was just for the REST of College Football Fans
> 
> The fact remains though that LSU is one Crystal Ball away from being tied with BAMA on '*BCS*' NC Titles
> at least that makes me smile lol!


Yeah, I give up on LSU winning another BCS NAT CHAMP as long as slingblade is there. He alone is to blame for the loss @ home this year.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> He's also the same guy who at the begining of this season gave it to me for saying that LSU's QB play would not in any way be better than last years production with Lee and Jefferson.He was comparing ZM to Peyton Manning . Wow was he wrong once again.
> 
> On a serious note. McCarron did break Peytons previous record of TD-INT ratio.. Ended the season with 30TD'S-3ints. Not to bad right there.
> 
> .


When did Pay A Ton become Sam Bradford? Terrible troll attempt @ best. 

I said he would light up y'all's secondary, which he did.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> Jacob is the same guy who basically told me I was stupid for failing to recognize that ND's defense was "the best front 7 [Alabama] would face all year" and for thinking that we should commit to running the football against them. Maybe some of us "gumps" know a little more about what we are watching than Jacob is willing to give credit for.


Eh, I was far from the only person who said as much. St. Nick himself said that this was the biggest group of overachievers he's been a part of. So again, don't act like I just pulled this out of thin air.


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Yeah, I give up on LSU winning another BCS NAT CHAMP as long as slingblade is there.



So many people are saying the same thing ..... 
He's too loyal to make the right decisions to put us over the edge.


----------



## crackerd

Jacob Hawkes said:


> St. Nick himself said that this was the biggest group of overachievers he's been a part of. So again, don't act like I just pulled this out of thin air.


No, you pulled it out of some other physical location that will go unmentioned.

Let's translate for you beyond the X's and O's that you don't understand particularly well either.

Saban said, "Basically, I think this team over-achieved." Translation: They managed to win back-to-back BCS championships which hadn't previously _*been*_ achieved. And they did it with a heavy complement of four- and five-star recruits (Landon Collins, anyone?), with a smattering of three-stars and three All-American offensive linemen and three more AA's on defense and a couple more soon-to-be All-Americans like next season. So there wasn't a whole lot of "overachieving" necessary. Capisce?

MG


----------



## Dustin D

> “To be honest, I think this team has kind of exceeded expectations,” *Saban said*. “If you look at all the players that we lost last year, the leadership that we lost, the injuries that we’ve had


link

Just saying.....


----------



## crackerd

'Bama did indeed exceed expectations. They were the preseason No. 2 and finished No. 1 by winning the national championship. So that's exceeding expectations - though it's all relative of course to what expectations you're exceeding - or _*un*_exceeding (thinking of those co-consensus preseason No. 1's the Who and USKitty-LitterC).

MG


----------



## Dustin D

crackerd said:


> 'Bama did indeed exceed expectations. They were the preseason No. 2 and finished No. 1 by winning the national championship. So that's exceeding expectations - though it's all relative of course to what expectations you're exceeding - or _*un*_exceeding (thinking of those co-consensus preseason No. 1's the Who and USKitty-LitterC).
> 
> MG


Whatever dude, I'm just showing what Saban actually said. I took it similar to what Jacob said in context as it was repeated on ESPN Radio. Saban thought this team were indeed over achievers and did not expect to see what he saw as the year went on.


----------



## MikeBoley

The over achievers were in College Station. Bama did what they had to do and are the champions. The BCS title game was a joke but until we have a playoff we will get to have these debates every year.


----------



## huntinman

John Robinson said:


> Yep, it's a regional thing. *Everybody always thinks their region is the best, so when it come to speculating rather than actually playing, they lead with their hearts.*
> 
> John


Funny, it's the same in FTs don't you think?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

roseberry said:


> keep telling yourself that if it makes the choke job oregon pulled feel better to you. just be glad that bi#@& slapping was taken out on the irish.......you know you don't want any. let it go /paul, it will feel so good once you are able to admit it!!!!!!!


Choke job? Oregon ended with the same record and blew out KS in their bowl. Our only loss came to the #6 team in the rankings. Lets face it, your just glad you got to face the Irish instead of a team that can score....

/Paul


----------



## TDB87

Jacob Hawkes said:


> When did Pay A Ton become Sam Bradford? Terrible troll attempt @ best.
> 
> I said he would light up y'all's secondary, which he did.


I have no clue what sam bradford has to do with this or why peyton is refered to as Pay a ton. I don't keep up with NFL but from what i've heard over the past decade, seems peyton is a decent qb in the league, I hated him at TN. I don't know what you mean by troll. Must be a cajun thing you and Dustin get off on. I was just saying 30td-3int is pretty remarkable and the previous record held for a little while.

But yes my correction it was two different obnoxious board member LSU fans that jumped on me and couldn't believe i said the beloved QB mettsiahs' play would not be better.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Must be a cajun thing you and Dustin get off on.


Don't bring me into this bullshit dude. You can't quote anything I've said as obnoxious or ridiculous. Not sure why you would but you don't know me so don't pretend you do.

If you got a problem with something I've said then quote me, but don't lump me in with someone else that you hate on just b/c we are from the same State.

Quote me, don't paraphrase.


----------



## hughest

crackerd said:


> No, you pulled it out of some other physical location that will go unmentioned.
> 
> Let's translate for you beyond the X's and O's that you don't understand particularly well either.
> 
> Saban said, "Basically, I think this team over-achieved." Translation: They managed to win back-to-back BCS championships which hadn't previously _*been*_ achieved. And they did it with a heavy complement of four- and five-star recruits (Landon Collins, anyone?), with a smattering of three-stars and three All-American offensive linemen and three more AA's on defense and a couple more soon-to-be All-Americans like next season. So there wasn't a whole lot of "overachieving" necessary. Capisce?
> 
> MG


Ummm, hey look, I'm one of the biggest Bama fans you will ever find - I have a huge elephant painted on my bathroom wall, and my kennel name has nothing to do with the color palette - you have NO IDEA how much it pains me to agree with Jacob, BUT....

Jacob is right on this one. Saban said on the post game show when he was interviewed that this team was the biggest group of overchievers, and the least talented NC team he had been associated with. There's nothing wrong with that. Their sucess was not becuase they are the most talented - it's becuase they believed in the process, and committed to the process and had great TEAM chemistry. Or, as someone once said, they believed in themselves, had dedication and pride, never quit. The price was high. So was the reward.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

TDB87 said:


> I have no clue what sam bradford has to do with this or why peyton is refered to as Pay a ton. I don't keep up with NFL but from what i've heard over the past decade, seems peyton is a decent qb in the league, I hated him at TN. I don't know what you mean by troll. Must be a cajun thing you and Dustin get off on. I was just saying 30td-3int is pretty remarkable and the previous record held for a little while.
> 
> But yes my correction it was two different obnoxious board member LSU fans that jumped on me and couldn't believe i said the beloved QB mettsiahs' play would not be better.


It's simple. I only compared Mett to Sam Bradford, who I watched in person while he was @ OU. Not once did I compared Mett to any Manning. I did make a comparison of Johnny Football to Archie. Basically what I was saying is, get your facts straight.


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's simple. I only compared Mett to Sam Bradford, who I watched in person while he was @ OU. Not once did I compared Mett to any Manning. I did make a comparison of Johnny Football to Archie. Basically what I was saying is, get your facts straight.


I'll never forget the game when Archie was playing with a full cast on his broken left arm, scrambling and throwing TD's in an Ole Miss win against Bama and the Bear. He was as mobile as they come but his boys didn't inherit that gene;-) First TD as a Pro was a Bootleg against the Los Angeles Rams. Archie's only regret was that he didn't play for Landry or Shula.


----------



## John Robinson

Franco said:


> I'll never forget the game when Archie was playing with a full cast on his broken left arm, scrambling and throwing TD's in an Ole Miss win against Bama and the Bear. He was as mobile as they come but his boys didn't inherit that gene;-) First TD as a Pro was a Bootleg against the Los Angeles Rams. Archie's only regret was that he didn't play for Landry or Shula.


I always felt bad for him having to play for a perennially bad team, can you imagine if he payed for Shula or Landry? Wow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Franco said:


> I'll never forget the game when Archie was playing with a full cast on his broken left arm, scrambling and throwing TD's in an Ole Miss win against Bama and the Bear. He was as mobile as they come but his boys didn't inherit that gene;-) First TD as a Pro was a Bootleg against the Los Angeles Rams. Archie's only regret was that he didn't play for Landry or Shula.


LOL. Eli got the lion share (When compared to Peyton.) of his scrambling ability, but even that was minute. 

That's a nice trip down memory lane for you, huh?


----------



## David Maddox

hughest said:


> Ummm, hey look, I'm one of the biggest Bama fans you will ever find - I have a huge elephant painted on my bathroom wall, and my kennel name has nothing to do with the color palette - you have NO IDEA how much it pains me to agree with Jacob, BUT....
> 
> Jacob is right on this one. Saban said on the post game show when he was interviewed that this team was the biggest group of overchievers, and the least talented NC team he had been associated with. There's nothing wrong with that. Their sucess was not becuase they are the most talented - it's becuase they believed in the process, and committed to the process and had great TEAM chemistry. Or, as someone once said, they believed in themselves, had dedication and pride, never quit. The price was high. So was the reward.


Just a question here. Did Saban actually say that this team was the "least talented"? I did here him say that they were "overachievers", but I missed the "least talented" part. Overachievers can be scary talented as well.


----------



## Franco

Jacob Hawkes said:


> LOL. Eli got the lion share (When compared to Peyton.) of his scrambling ability, but even that was minute.
> 
> That's a nice trip down memory lane for you, huh?


Yea it was;-)

After that game, the Bear made the statement that Archie was the best QB any of his teams had ever played against.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Anyone notice the A&M and AL scores were off by only one point. A&M over OK by 41 to 13. AL over ND 42 to 14.
The Aggies missed a PAT.


----------



## hughest

David Maddox said:


> Just a question here. Did Saban actually say that this team was the "least talented"? I did here him say that they were "overachievers", but I missed the "least talented" part. Overachievers can be scary talented as well.


Yeah, he did. The context of the coversation was regarding the individual talent levels, vs the team chemistry. I actually still have it recorded - I'll re watch it again tonight just to make sure I have the wording correct. Good excuse for me to watch it AGAIN!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I have watched the game now TWICE because it does me good to see the TIDE ROLL over ND...(the most over rated team ) in the country this year.


----------



## Dustin D

Wayne Nutt said:


> Anyone notice the A&M and AL scores were off by only one point. A&M over OK by 41 to 13. AL over ND 42 to 14.
> The Aggies missed a PAT.


Should have seen the LSU and Bama scores last year. Crazy!


----------



## Dustin D

Hilarious at first but good to read all the way through/

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8827960/sec-hegemony-takes-root-cost-college-football



> The sea of blue-clad fans inside Twitter Stadium on San Francisco Bay erupts. Brent Musburger, 86 years old but miraculously looking younger than he did 20 years before, intones, "And your 2025 national champions -- the Kentucky Wildcats!
> 
> To which Kirk Herbstreit adds, "That's 18 of 20 for the SEC, and this is the most unlikely champion from the SEC era, a program that really found itself under the leadership of coach Tim Tebow."





> When Florida crushed Ohio State on Jan. 8, 2007, to claim the BCS national championship, no one imagined that would be the first of seven consecutive titles for the SEC. While the SEC was widely viewed even then as the nation's best conference, most considered the wide world of college football as too laden with regional powers dotting the landscape for one league to take over in the *BCS era*.


----------



## TDB87

For all you BCS haters/playoff enthusiast. I heard on ESPN earlier that they have decided to have a selection comittee of 16-24(?) people. The guy said they will not go by any BCS,ap,coaches or any other poll out there. He said they will sit down in a room and decide on 4 teams to go to the 4 team "playoff". Could be any team with no curiculum to go by really, they will just be asked to take into account for Strengh of schedule and con. champs.

Would it be to hard for them to just take the top 4 teams in the AP poll to put into the playoff? All day long on the sports radio i listen to they are trying to figure out the 4 teams to go with out a method to the madness. Some of the guys were saying they need to pick the 4 hottest teams at that time. Some were saying leave oregon out due to a head to head loss to stanford and put stanford in. Some were saying put TAMU in the playoff because they had a good back stretch run late in there sch and scrap out the TWO losses they had. It was a even larger mess by throwing in a mediocre undefeated suckeye team.

This playoff is not going to be what alot of people think it is.


----------



## Dustin D

TDB87 said:


> Would it be to hard for them to just take the top 4 teams in the AP poll to put into the playoff?
> This playoff is not going to be what alot of people think it is.


-Do you really want to go back to the completely biased and purely emotional based AP Poll!?
It's the whole reason that SPLIT/Championships exist in the first place.
-Look at ESPN and other Sports outlets were VOTERS are writing these SEC HAte Articles. You don't think they'll do their best throughout the year with their votes to KEEP SEC Teams from ganging up in the Play-offs ?? 

-You're right about that


----------



## John Robinson

TDB87 said:


> For all you BCS haters/playoff enthusiast. I heard on ESPN earlier that they have decided to have a selection comittee of 16-24(?) people. The guy said they will not go by any BCS,ap,coaches or any other poll out there. He said they will sit down in a room and decide on 4 teams to go to the 4 team "playoff". Could be any team with no curiculum to go by really, they will just be asked to take into account for Strengh of schedule and con. champs.
> 
> Would it be to hard for them to just take the top 4 teams in the AP poll to put into the playoff? All day long on the sports radio i listen to they are trying to figure out the 4 teams to go with out a method to the madness. Some of the guys were saying they need to pick the 4 hottest teams at that time. Some were saying leave oregon out due to a head to head loss to stanford and put stanford in. Some were saying put TAMU in the playoff because they had a good back stretch run late in there sch and scrap out the TWO losses they had. It was a even larger mess by throwing in a mediocre undefeated suckeye team.
> 
> This playoff is not going to be what alot of people think it is.


If they aren't going to go with an expanded sixteen team playoff system pitting conference champions against each other, then just can the whole thing and go back to the AP and Coaches poll where we have endless arguments speculating who the real National Champion is.


----------



## mngundog

Dustin D said:


> -Do you really want to go back to the completely biased and purely emotional based AP Poll!?
> It's the whole reason that SPLIT/Championships exist in the first place.
> -Look at ESPN and other Sports outlets were VOTERS are writing these SEC HAte Articles. You don't think they'll do their best throughout the year with their votes to KEEP SEC Teams from ganging up in the Play-offs ??
> 
> -You're right about that


If you were to take the polls out and go by the computer rankings Alabama wouldn't even have been invited to the Championship game. If you were to go with the computer ranking AFTER the Championship game the computer still had ND better than Alabama. The AP poll was and is still is a better system than the BCS.


----------



## TDB87

Dustin D said:


> -Do you really want to go back to the completely biased and purely emotional based AP Poll!?
> It's the whole reason that SPLIT/Championships exist in the first place.
> -Look at ESPN and other Sports outlets were VOTERS are writing these SEC HAte Articles. You don't think they'll do their best throughout the year with their votes to KEEP SEC Teams from ganging up in the Play-offs ??
> 
> -You're right about that


Oh i get what you're saying and don't disagree. If they used the final 4 from the AP poll, im sure through out the season voters in the AP will be trying there hardest to not vote to many sec teams at the top. But what i'm saying is how are 24 people on a comittee going to come up with the "correct" playoff situation if three credible guys in one room on a radio station cant come up with and agree on 4 of the same teams. There will still be SEC haters in that room. Or people that think a weak big10 doesnt deserve in even if it's a undefeated team.

I think if they're going to use a selection comittee. They need to have a selection comittee poll of some sort vs telling them to sit down in a room and try to agree on 4 teams.Then have the play off and award the winner of the play off as the champion and let the AP,or coaches or harris polls do what they want. If anything over the years at least the BCS did get it away from having split champions. We know how everyone hates on Bama for all of our championships from those splits 
I just dont see it being a smooth fair process if they proceed with what i heard today.

But to answer: No i dont want to go back. I'm a fan of the BCS and think there is just more griping and complaining to come with a new system.


----------



## Dustin D

mngundog said:


> If you were to take the polls out and go by the computer rankings Alabama wouldn't even have been invited to the Championship game. If you were to go with the computer ranking AFTER the Championship game the computer still had ND better than Alabama. The AP poll was and is still is a better system than the BCS.


I just don't see how you can say that after so many years of jacked up voting.

The computer side of the BCS is what it is. Unbiased Number Cruncher. The AP & Coaches side make up MORE THAN 2/3 of the entire BCS ranking system.


----------



## John Robinson

Dustin D said:


> I just don't see how you can say that after so many years of jacked up voting.
> The computer side of the BCS is what it is. Unbiased Number Cruncher. The AP & Coaches side make up MORE THAN 2/3 of the entire BCS ranking system.


I agree with you on the built in bias of the polls, but before the BCS we all knew that and argued about the final ranking. It was a kind of fun, meaningless rant that was part of the tradition of College football. My argument with the current BCS system is that by adding one final "BCS Championship game" based on the same biased polls with a (to me) equally biased computer program, it creates a false credibility to the final champion. To me it is fun to argue that a Pac 12 team is better than Alabama, but unless the two play we can only speculate, so let the conference champions play each other and settle who is best.


----------



## J Cosentino

Dustin D said:


> I just don't see how you can say that after so many years of jacked up voting.
> 
> The computer side of the BCS is what it is. Unbiased Number Cruncher. The AP & Coaches side make up MORE THAN 2/3 of the entire BCS ranking system.


The AP was taken out of the formula after the 2003 debacle... Where have you been?


----------



## duk4me

J Cosentino said:


> The AP was taken out of the formula after the 2003 debacle... Where have you been?


LMAO purple colored glasses regards,


----------



## RookieTrainer

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Eh, I was far from the only person who said as much. St. Nick himself said that this was the biggest group of overachievers he's been a part of. So again, don't act like I just pulled this out of thin air.


This is getting to be a vicious cycle.

I said I hoped Bama did not give up on running against Georgia, and that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones would 
be to run right at him. You told me Bama would never be able to run on Georgia, and another poster told me that if 
Bama ran at Jones he would beat us. 350 yards rushing made you incorrect, and Gary Danielson took the time during the game to point out how Bama was neutralizing Jarvis Jones - by running right at him. 

Then you and EdA made a federal case out of Quinton Dial's hit on Aaron Murray. When the head of SEC officials exonerated Dial after 10 days of excruciating review, I said something about it on this forum and was told that nobody acknowledged this because of the Sandy Hook shooting and the upcoming fiscal cliff. Fair enough. 

I say the same thing about the ND game as Georgia and got told again that there is no way Bama runs on the ND defense. I believe I quoted you earlier. 265 yards rushing later, you were again proved incorrect.

Now you want to split hairs about something Coach Saban said about his team having overachieved, which he did say. I am not sure what that has to do with the fact that two times I told you Bama needed to run the football to win, two times you told me Bama could not do it, and Bama totaled 600 yards rushing and won the SEC and BCS championship games. 

I am wondering if/when you are simply going to say that I was right about those two football games and you were not.


----------



## huntinman

RookieTrainer said:


> This is getting to be a vicious cycle.
> 
> I said I hoped Bama did not give up on running against Georgia, and that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones would
> be to run right at him. You told me Bama would never be able to run on Georgia, and another poster told me that if
> Bama ran at Jones he would beat us. 350 yards rushing made you incorrect, and Gary Danielson took the time during the game to point out how Bama was neutralizing Jarvis Jones - by running right at him.
> 
> Then you and EdA made a federal case out of Quinton Dial's hit on Aaron Murray. When the head of SEC officials exonerated Dial after 10 days of excruciating review, I said something about it on this forum and was told that nobody acknowledged this because of the Sandy Hook shooting and the upcoming fiscal cliff. Fair enough.
> 
> I say the same thing about the ND game as Georgia and got told again that there is no way Bama runs on the ND defense. I believe I quoted you earlier. 265 yards rushing later, you were again proved incorrect.
> 
> Now you want to split hairs about something Coach Saban said about his team having overachieved, which he did say. I am not sure what that has to do with the fact that two times I told you Bama needed to run the football to win, two times you told me Bama could not do it, and Bama totaled 600 yards rushing and won the SEC and BCS championship games.
> 
> I am wondering if/when you are simply going to say that I was right about those two football games and you were not.


When Hell Freezes Over


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

RookieTrainer said:


> This is getting to be a vicious cycle.
> 
> I said I hoped Bama did not give up on running against Georgia, and that the best way to neutralize Jarvis Jones would
> be to run right at him. You told me Bama would never be able to run on Georgia, and another poster told me that if
> Bama ran at Jones he would beat us. 350 yards rushing made you incorrect, and Gary Danielson took the time during the game to point out how Bama was neutralizing Jarvis Jones - by running right at him.
> 
> Then you and EdA made a federal case out of Quinton Dial's hit on Aaron Murray. When the head of SEC officials exonerated Dial after 10 days of excruciating review, I said something about it on this forum and was told that nobody acknowledged this because of the Sandy Hook shooting and the upcoming fiscal cliff. Fair enough.
> 
> I say the same thing about the ND game as Georgia and got told again that there is no way Bama runs on the ND defense. I believe I quoted you earlier. 265 yards rushing later, you were again proved incorrect.
> 
> Now you want to split hairs about something Coach Saban said about his team having overachieved, which he did say. I am not sure what that has to do with the fact that two times I told you Bama needed to run the football to win, two times you told me Bama could not do it, and Bama totaled 600 yards rushing and won the SEC and BCS championship games.
> 
> I am wondering if/when you are simply going to say that I was right about those two football games and you were not.


If you honestly think that wasn't a helmet to helmet hit, then there's little reason to try to discuss anything else. 

You were right about being able to run the ball in those 2 games. Again, it would be 1 thing if I was the only one who said what I said, but I wasn't. Far from it.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> This is getting to be a vicious cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if/when you are simply going to say that I was right about those two football games and you were not.


Why does it matter if anyone agrees with you? That's the fun of it, arguing over things that have no real bearing on life. In the real world does any of this matter? I realize football is a big deal in the South, but people from other regions disagreeing with you is not reason enough to start a new Civil War. Now here's my thoughts on your points that I didn't copy here:

1) I agree with you, running at Jarvis Jones seemed to be a good strategy.
2) I agree with Ed and Jabob, regardless of SEC officials decidingthe hit on Aaron Murray was within the rules, it looked like an unnecessary cheap shot to me, then your timing did seem a bit insensitive as the significance of the argument diminished against a real world tragedy.
3) You were again correct, as a matter of fact I pointed out durring the game I wished my favorite NFL team had that line and those two runners.

I still don't think Alabama is the number one team in the Country, I just think ND was terribly overrated.

John


----------



## John Robinson

I was just kidding on that last point, wanted to raise your blood pressure a bit as you seem to take this so seriously...


----------



## Franco

John Robinson said:


> I was just kidding on that last point, wanted to raise your blood pressure a bit as you seem to take this so seriously...


Good one!

You've succeeded in raising blood pressure for all RTF SEC fans.;-)

More news on Johnny Football
http://www.nola.com/sugarbowl/index.ssf/2013/01/texas_am_qb_johnny_manziel_sel.html


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> Why does it matter if anyone agrees with you? That's the fun of it, arguing over things that have no real bearing on life. In the real world does any of this matter? I realize football is a big deal in the South, but people from other regions disagreeing with you is not reason enough to start a new Civil War. Now here's my thoughts on your points that I didn't copy here:
> 
> 1) I agree with you, running at Jarvis Jones seemed to be a good strategy.
> 2) I agree with Ed and Jabob, regardless of SEC officials decidingthe hit on Aaron Murray was within the rules, it looked like an unnecessary cheap shot to me, then your timing did seem a bit insensitive as the significance of the argument diminished against a real world tragedy.
> 3) You were again correct, as a matter of fact I pointed out durring the game I wished my favorite NFL team had that line and those two runners.
> 
> I still don't think Alabama is the number one team in the Country, I just think ND was terribly overrated.
> 
> John


In the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter one iota. To use your thought, what is the fun of arguing about things that have no bearing on life if you can't come back and gloat a little bit when you are ultimately proved correct in your argument?

You are certainly entitled to your opinion that Alabama is not the number one team, all evidence to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## RookieTrainer

John Robinson said:


> I was just kidding on that last point, wanted to raise your blood pressure a bit as you seem to take this so seriously...


Nah, you didn't raise my blood pressure. I saw the trophy this AM as I rode in to work, so I am pretty confident that I know who the number one team is.

I will also say that it would be difficult to live in Montana and have any real understanding about the relationship between Alabama fans and LSU fans. We go back and forth like this all the time. Like brothers.


----------



## John Robinson

RookieTrainer said:


> Nah, you didn't raise my blood pressure. I saw the trophy this AM as I rode in to work, so I am pretty confident that I know who the number one team is.
> 
> I will also say that it would be difficult to live in Montana and have any real understanding about the relationship between Alabama fans and LSU fans. We go back and forth like this all the time. Like brothers.


First of all congratulations on the trophy, you guys were clearly deserving. Two, I totally get it, I grew up in LA in the heyday of the USC - UCLA rivalry. My whole family went to USC, my uncle played football for them when I was a todler. As a USC fan we could lose every game all season, but if we beat UCLA and Notre Dame, it was a winning season in our minds! In high school I was surrounded by UCLA fans, it seemed like most of my teachers went to UCLA, so I get the backand fourth. It just seems like you guys are little too far apart to have a real rivalry.

John


----------



## crackerd

John Robinson said:


> It just seems like you guys are little too far apart to have a real rivalry.


Only a rivalry because nobody else fit the bill for either team - or hasn't for a while. And of course for our mutual admiration of the Great Saban. 'Bama's wiped the shag carpet with Auburn, (particularly) Tennessee, and not even worth mentioning Ole Miss, MSU or Arkansas. Only LSU (which has had no real rival for years and even then it was only _Tulane_) has the tenacity and wherewithal for playing on seemingly equal terms.

Will it endure? Probably - Miles is a d*mned good coach, regardless of the naysayers, and a great recruiter. Saban is both those magnified. And I think Sumlin's sneaking up as same so there'll be two new rivalries to feast our SEC fandom on - 'Bama-aTm and aTm-LSU. 

aTm ended the season as the best team in the country is what I think, but I _*know*_ 'Bama got the crystal football and the NC that goes with it - No. 15, by the way, if you're keeping score at home or on rtf.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and clutch your bibles, guns and trophies....

/Paul


----------



## J Cosentino

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and clutch your bibles, guns and trophies....
> 
> /Paul


 Well, LSU wasn't and we all know how that turned out! ;-)


----------



## Brandoned

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and clutch your bibles, guns and trophies....
> 
> /Paul


I don't think Auburn had a problem with the almighty Ducks either....


----------



## crackerd

Brandoned said:


> I don't think Auburn had a problem with the almighty Ducks either....


Oh yes they did - the Uglier (Uniforms by the Week) Ducklings managed to score all of 19 points on an Auburn defense that gave up an average of almost twice that many a game during the season. And Auburn is generally considered the least accomplished of the SEC's streak of seven National Champions.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Not this year they didn't....

/Paul


----------



## TDB87

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and clutch your bibles, guns and trophies....
> 
> /Paul


Pump your brakes a little bit. Look at Oregons gimiky offense against solid defensive teams. The record doesn't hold to good. I think that speaks for its self. BTW, whos to say either team has reached out to the other for a early season matchup? I would of loved to see the match up for the Nat'l championship. Who's to say it would be a better game with oregon struggling loosingto stanford, stanford loosing to ND and ND struggling with the many opponents they struggled with.

Maybe we'll see Bama/Oregon this next year


----------



## Dustin D

Guys we've pointed to the Ducks past record against Defensive Heavy teams over and over again. He looks right over it.

My latest attempt was Post #1390. Looked right past it....


----------



## roseberry

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and *clutch your bibles*, guns and trophies....
> 
> /Paul


/paul,

1) lack of understanding of college football will not doom your eternal soul to hell. 

2) lack of a personal relationship with Jesus will.

let's talk.......;-)


----------



## duk4me

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well as a long as the SEC is afraid to play the Ducks then we will never know how good any of them are. Stay home and clutch your bibles, guns and trophies....
> 
> /Paul


I've clutched worse things,,,,


----------



## Marvin S

TDB87 said:


> Pump your brakes a little bit. Look at Oregons gimiky offense against solid defensive teams. The record doesn't hold to good. I think that speaks for its self. BTW, whos to say either team has reached out to the other for a early season matchup? I would of loved to see the match up for the Nat'l championship. Who's to say it would be a better game with oregon struggling loosingto stanford, stanford loosing to ND and ND struggling with the many opponents they struggled with.
> 
> Maybe we'll see Bama/Oregon this next year


At least your 49th ranking is safe .



roseberry said:


> 1) lack of understanding of college football will not doom your eternal soul to hell.
> 
> 2) lack of a personal relationship with Jesus will.


John - I am amazed by the knowledge of college FB the folks from your part of the country show, though I believe it to be more than a little biased . But what impresses me more is that the starting center for the Seahawks in tomorrow's game, the acknowledged leader of the offensive line is from OR. 

Speaking of books, many years back there was a controversial book printed which I read. I then used to entertain myself for brief moments by going to the chain bookstores & asking if they had a copy available. The look on the clerks' face was priceless as she (generally) thought she was talking to a racist. Having read the book I knew otherwise but it was fun to tweak their preknowledge beliefs. The book is the Bell Curve & a person of your obvious knowledge might want to read it. The population described in the book & used as the test population were the folks from your part of the country, . 

I am looking forward to a 16 team playoff - ND, LSU & FL were obviously overrated & by having teams in the finals that won their way there, the question of deserving would be answered.


----------



## TDB87

Marvin S said:


> At least your 49th ranking is safe .


Trust me, My three mis-spelled words aren't the reason we are 49th.  I've done my fair share of schooling,testing and surveys to help this state out. However, I could show and introduce you to some people from this state that could buy your fancy Pac. NW Lexus with $100 bills. I know plenty of chicken farmers pulling well into the 6 figure range and could care less about prepositions, predicate adjectives and all these grammar rules in the english language. Sometimes I wonder if they may not be the ''smart'' ones. 

Why is it again you think OR could hang with a good SEC team? By good I mean the middle class of the SEC. They've already proved they can't hang with great sec teams.  I hope we can see a SEC/OR match up next year. Just to shut you up.


----------



## roseberry

marvin,

looking down on the minions from this mountaintop is so sweet! kiss the rings little people.......kiss the rings!!!!!

i dun red it too.


holding on tight in alabama;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I was wondering when that pic was going to be posted. Still waiting on the version of Devil Went Down To Georgia. I guess I've expected too much out of y'all.


----------



## roseberry

jacob,
it took me this long to figure out how to post a picture. i have not heard the song. the reference to the devil may have been useful in the thread's recent direction.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Here ya go. 

"The Irish went down to Florida, they were looking for a crystal ball to steal. Then the ground shook and that’s all it took as BAMA hit the field. When the Irish came across this young man throwing and passing, playing it hot. The Irish jumped up and said: "Boy let me tell you what:"I guess you didn't know it, but we play football too." And if you'd care to take a dare, I'll make a bet with you."Now you play a pretty good football, boys, but give the IRISH their due:"I bet a POT of gold against your soul, cause we think we are better than you."The boy said: "My name's AJ and it might be a sin, But I'll take your bet, your gonna regret, 'cause BAMA'S the best that's ever been. "Aj, get your boys together and play your game hard .'Cause hells broke loose in Florida and the devil deals the cards, And if you win you get to yell out ROLL TIDE ROLL .But if you lose, the devil gets your soul. The Irish won the coin toss and they said: "I'll start this show."And fire ...flew from their golden helmets as they started out with a throw. And they threw the ball across the field and it made an evil hiss. Then a band of Irish joined in and it looked like a bloody mess. When the Irish finished, Aj said: "Well you're pretty good ole' son."But sit down on that bench chair, right there, and let me show you how it’s done."Fire on the mountain, run boys, run. The Irish in the house of the Sabans sons. Bama in the BCS" Roll tide roll, there goes bama's offence GO GO GO." The Irish bowed their head because they knew that they'd been beat. They laid that crystal ball on the ground at Aj' s feet. SABAN said: "IRISH just come on back if you ever want to try again. "cause WE told you once, you son of a guns, WE'RE the best there's ever been. "


----------



## roseberry

poor charlie daniels.......i hope he has somone in court for that jacob!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I can't say it was that bad. It could have been better, but I will give them props.


----------



## Dustin D

Chip Kelly is OUT!

Gone to the Eagels!

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8849699/chip-kelly-bolts-oregon-ducks-coach-philadelphia-eagles

http://network.yardbarker.com/all_s...gles/12674125?linksrc=home_x_rg_head_12674125


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Who *really* believed he was staying?


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Who *really* believed he was staying?


I did. He talked to two teams then turned them both down and released that he'd be staying with Oregon.

10 DAYS LATER! we see this.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Sabanesque?


----------



## Dustin D

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Sabanesque?


LOL 

Sort of


----------



## Howard N

Good play for more $?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Dustin D said:


> LOL
> 
> Sort of


Eh, I don't get caught up in what they say. They kinda have to say whatever @ the time.


----------



## Franco

Why would anyone in their right mind want to leave Eugene for Philly?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The NFL. That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## duk4me

I can officially say it.............GET A LIFE.........wheres that razz thing?


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> Why would anyone in their right mind want to leave Eugene for Philly?


Money and ego in no particular order


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

He's already dated all the 20 year olds in Eugene, needs fresh territory...

/Paul


----------



## Franco

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> He's already dated all the 20 year olds in Eugene, needs fresh territory...
> 
> /Paul


Well then, that explains it.


----------



## Bubba

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> He's already dated all the 20 year olds in Eugene, needs fresh territory...
> 
> /Paul


Dood- in Eugene all the 20 year olds already have 5 kids and no teeth.

Oregons largest unfenced penetentiary regards

Bubba


----------



## roseberry

Bubba said:


> Dood- in Eugene all the 20 year olds already have 5 kids and no teeth.
> 
> Oregons largest unfenced penetentiary regards
> 
> Bubba



if philly is a better environment than eugene?????????????????????

but hey, if "pudgy dorks" do that well in eugene i am moving west when sherry kicks me out!!!!!! (now where did i put my visor?)


----------



## crackerd

Shame it wasn't "the other" collegiate Kelly - he could've drafted the Heisman runnerup Manti T'eo and "resurrected" T'eo's girlfriend as an Iggles cheerleader.

MG


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Bubba said:


> Dood- in Eugene all the 20 year olds already have 5 kids and no teeth.
> 
> Oregons largest unfenced penetentiary regards
> 
> Bubba


No that is Springfield.

/Paul


----------



## mngundog

EdA said:


> Money and ego in no particular order


Can't blame a guy for trying to succeed it the highest level.


----------



## duk4me

mngundog said:


> Can't blame a guy for trying to succeed it the highest level.


You are both right.


----------



## EdA

mngundog said:


> Can't blame a guy for trying to succeed it the highest level.


I certainly do not but it was a bit disingenuous to interview for 3 positions and then declare his loyalty to OU and then 10 days later take the Eagles job, sure hope he likes Michael Vick to run his offense, delicious!


----------



## Marvin S

EdA said:


> I certainly do not but it was a bit disingenuous to interview for 3 positions and then declare his loyalty to OU and then 10 days later take the Eagles job, sure hope he likes Michael Vick to run his offense, delicious!


Watching the comings & goings at the QB position during his reign at OR, I don't get the feeling MV will be successful any more. MV's productivity is on a downhill slide, IMO.


----------



## duk4me

Hey Doc Ed do you remember Pink Floyd? Money Money.......?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

duk4me said:


> Hey Doc Ed do you remember Pink Floyd? Money Money.......?


How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?

/Paul


----------



## duk4me

You have got to be kidding me! Imaginary girl friends? I've heard it all now.


----------



## huntinman

duk4me said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Imaginary girl friends? I've heard it all now.


We do live in the virtual world now...


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> You have got to be kidding me! Imaginary girl friends? I've heard it all now.


dont you have them on your Facebook account ?


something tells me this is not going to end well ? Its almost too good to be true, all the hype and now this


----------



## crackerd

Methinks Mouseberger is owed an apology for his, you know, chivalry in pointing out real 'Bama players have real 'Bama girlfriends.

Otherwise who knows but he might've made accusations against a certain ND linebacker from Hawaii caught in a honey trap with Jim Nabors trying to extort intel on the Tide's passing game. Not that there's anything wrong with that...

MG


----------



## Dustin D

Ol M-berger was in the news again calling basketball. Horny Ol'geezer! lol


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> dont you have them on your Facebook account ?
> 
> 
> something tells me this is not going to end well ? Its almost too good to be true, all the hype and now this


I did Bon but they all defriended me.


----------



## huntinman

Dustin D said:


> Ol M-berger was in the news again calling basketball. Horny Ol'geezer! lol


Come on Dustin... Have you seen her? Even BM doesn't believe that... He had to be talking about her content for the show... Please say it's so...


----------



## duk4me

BTW ya'll I was referring to the imaginary girlfriend that died and then came back to life. The imaginary girl friend of ND's linebacker. Is this real I would think if I was a nationally known player for the number one team in the nation I could find a real girlfriend and not a cybergirlfriend. For some reason this doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> I did Bon but they all defriended me.


maybe because of the Felony's on your account


----------



## huntinman

duk4me said:


> BTW ya'll I was referring to the imaginary girlfriend that died and then came back to life. The imaginary girl friend of ND's linebacker. Is this real I would think if I was a nationally known player for the number one team in the nation I could find a real girlfriend and not a cybergirlfriend. For some reason this doesn't pass the smell test.


I think it was his real girl friend and a phony death... To play the sympathy card... Now it's blowing up and they want to make it look like he didn't know her... A pro football player has already come out and said she is real. He knows her from Samoa...


----------



## duk4me

huntinman said:


> I think it was his real girl friend and a phony death... To play the sympathy card... Now it's blowing up and they want to make it look like he didn't know her... A pro football player has already come out and said she is real. He knows her from Samoa...


There is no telling where this will eventually go but it is proof that truth is still stranger than fiction.


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> maybe because of the Felony's on your account


LOL I always liked the bad girls.


----------



## BonMallari

duk4me said:


> LOL I always liked the bad girls.


You probably like the ones that will boil the pet rabbit in a pot of boiling water


----------



## duk4me

BonMallari said:


> You probably like the ones that will boil the pet rabbit in a pot of boiling water


I didn't know you knew my second wife?


----------



## blackasmollases

Finally a picture of the mystery girlfriend


----------

